# The Antigrol Tide (IC)



## Mallak (Oct 26, 2005)

_All things come to he who waits, on the Antigrol tide . . . _ -- old Antigrol saying

_The late afternoon sun beat down out of a clear blue sky on Captian Ben Turion of the merchant schooner _Pander Ban_, sailing from the great trade port of Antigrol.  The Captain stood on the poop deck, a wide-brimmed black hat shading his eyes and his stout legs braced against the gentle roll of the waves.  One hand rested casually on the tiller as he surveyed his crew.  

Captain Ben was a frugal man who took very few risks.  His ship wasn't the finest, but he owned her outright, and he took good care of her.  Unfortunately, a spot of bad luck on his last run had forced him to hire a brand new crew in Antigrol.  It was only the first day out of port, and he wasn't too sure about all of them yet.  

The cabin door opened beneath him and he glanced down at his new first mate, a strange little fellow named Braerthalas Alathatka.  He seemed young to look at him, but he was the best that could be found on short notice.  The man was well spoken and knew his way around a ship.  Quick, too, in both mind and body.  Captain Ben had no doubt he'd make a fine officer.  He watched at Braer stepped around the deck surveying the men at their tasks.  Magyar Rhineholdt was bent over checking the sail lines.  It turned out he didn't have near as much experience on a ship as he'd let on when hired; Captain Ben had seen it when the man first stepped on deck.  However, he was a genial fellow and he pulled his own weight, so the Captain was content to keep him on.  

Up above, perched as lookout at the top of the mast, was Denther Mosie.  At first, he hadn't seemed the sailing type, but the young man was adament, and he'd proved to have the best eyes of the lot.  Twice today he'd spotted sails in the distance.  They were likely other merchants, like himself, but in this day and age you never knew, and Captain Ben was a cautious man.  Then, too, there was the special nature of his cargo to consider, both that on the manifest and not.

His eyes fell back to the deck where Braer was speaking to another man.  Captain Ben's lips twisted in a slight grimace.  Grondar was a thug if he'd ever seen one, and he'd never have hired the man if not for the same reason he had avoided those other ships.  The sea just wasn't safe anymore.  Fortunately, he'd been able to find some muscle with more experience.  Troth Hulebor´n stood at the bow learning to mend sail from N’un T’Chauck.  Troth was an odd lad; not the biggest, but definitely fierce.  Captain Ben had taken him on the recommendation of an old sailing buddy, and so far Troth was working out well.  The other one, Noonchuck, was the only member of his old crew to stay on.   The big Northerner was young, but a knowledgeable sailor and an excellent shot with that harpoon he kept close at hand.  If Captain Ben rembered correctly, Noonchuck was from one of the barbarian tribes of the frozen north, people who hunted whales from birth or some such.  Looking at Noonchuck, Captain Ben could believe it.  

Captain Ben's thoughts were broken as the final member of his crew came sauntering out of the cabin beneath him, singing.  His hand brushed his beltpouch unconciously at the sight of the little gnome.  Colmarr Blackrock was hired for his ability as a magician, but he seemed to think of himself more as an entertainer.  Again, he was another that Captain Ben would never have hired under normal circumstances, but the elves and their magic changed things.  He found he even enjoyed the little gnome's singing, as long as it didn't distract the men.  They generally seemed truly heartened by it.  Captain Ben still felt a bit uneasy about having him on board, though.  After all, the gnomes did have a reputation.

The sinking sun dipped under the brim of the Captain's dark hat and warmed his stubbled cheeks.  They'd made good progress today, all things considered.  At this rate, they'd make Tortila in a week, ten days at most.  The daylight would hold for a bit longer, but Captain Ben began to turn the ship toward the coast.  It wouldn't do to be caught on the ocean at night; best to find a safe, out of the way harbor where there was less chance of being spotted.

Below him on the deck, his men continued to go about their jobs and converse._


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

_Colmarr is a very tall and lean gnome, with stylishly cropped white-blonde hair mostly hidden under a dashing black hat and a neatly trimmed goatee. His sapphire-blue eyes look on those around him with kindness and understanding, while always seeming to have a certain hint of humour and mischief in them. He wears colourful clothing unlike most of his people, a scarlet doublet over a white shirt and cerulean trousers tucked into well polished black boots, over which he wears a stylish black cloak edged in silver stitching. He carries little in the way of weaponry, just a dagger and light crossbow, which seem to have seen little use._

Sauntering across the deck Colmarr sings a jaunty sailing tune...noticing the captain’s hand skim over his belt pouch, Colmarr takes a coin from his own pouch and with a little slight of hand manages to make it disappear as he beams at the captain. He then bows, removing his hat and giving the captain a very obvious wink before continuing his stroll across the deck, greeting those on deck level with a touch of his hat and a wide smile as he makes his way around the crew raising their spirits.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 26, 2005)

*Troth Hulebor´n Half-elf/Barbarian*

“Ouch!” the needle had stroked his finger once more “N'un this is very difficult” “show me again, I'm gonna get this right” he had been learning to mend sail some ours now, and his finger pierced four times already, was the proof of his effort. 

All this day he had been working, pulling some ropes here and there, mending sails, painting and all kind of stuff that a Captain can think of. He had all is gear on, the rapier polished just this morning was on his back. It would be easier to work taking of his armor and letting the rapier bee in his bedroom, but old habit was hard to change. He preferred it this way, always ready.

He looked up at the sky, trying to determined what weather they was sailing into.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 26, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Potter (Thug)*

Grondar looks like the typical bully you expect to find in the street or in prison. 
Always outside - you can spot is tan skin and black hair.
raising to the height of 6' 7" , Grondar looks quite poor, dressed in peasant's working cloth, although you saw him earlier dressed in a chain mail and holding a spear when he first boarded the ship. Right now you can spot a sap tied to his simple leather belt.

He nodded towards the gnome. _This folks looks like cabin boys_
he thinks and smile to the little creature, But Grondar heard that those little folk hold great powers in their hands.
_Better be nice to him_
Grondar thinks to himself.
The other workers appeared to be humans, he knew none of them or their strength, but he promised the captain not do any trouble. He wanted to be on the ship and he plans to stay on it.
Ohh… this crate is heavy.
He whispers to himself while moving crates and boxes down to the lower deck


----------



## mps42 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Denther Mosie, Human male ranger*

_ Denther is fairly tall at almost 6 feet, but lean and hard from months of traveling. He has short, slightly curly black hair and brown eyes. He wears a warn, light colored tunic and simple brown breeches, as well as his leather jerkin. He carries a longsword and several all-metal daggers that look like they could be thrown well.
_
 Sitting in the crows nest watching the horizon gives a man a lot of time to think. Thinking back on his life, Denther remembers his family. His mother, father and sister all gone without a trace. He thinks on the leagues he's crossed and the people he's seen, none willing to speak of the red handprint left on the wall of the burning husk of his home. The fire in his belly kindles again. He will keep searching. Maybe this ship will lead him to them.


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

_Magyar is fairly tall and leanly muscled. His hair and beard are neatly and closely trimmed. And despite the hard day's work he's putting in, his outfit is still well put together. He's rolled up his sleeves, for example, but even that shows exacting precision: The folds are square and clean, the sleeves themselves rolled up evenly on each side._

The new exploring clothes Mag bought were already earning their cost back. His uncalloused performer's hands, he knew, would be blistered by now without the gloves that came with the new outfit. This defintely wasn't the kind of rope work the young man was used to.

He finished with the knot, then pulled his dagger from its belt sheath to trim the end as he'd been shown. He smiled to himself, wondering how cousin Jangian would feel to discover the first dagger he'd used when he was training for the sword-swallowing act was now little more than a sailor's knife. Then again, if Grandma Soliel found out Mag had stripped all the ornate feathers and spangles off her "Spear of Fate" to give himself a proper full-sized weapon for the journey, Jangian might have to stand in line to express his offense.

The current chore done, Mag stands and wipes his brow. The gnome's on deck again. Mag puts on his best show smile and waves enthusiastically. If he's meant to be tracking down real magic, the little man is his only current lead; best to be as friendly as possible so as not to waste it.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Braerthalas Athakatka elven swashbuckler*

_Braer is of average elven build, slight and graceful.  He wears a cloak with the cowl pulled down over his eyes to fend off the sun_

Braer strolls the deck supervising any work and helping if he can


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 27, 2005)

N’un T’Chauck nodded a slight smile as Troth Hulebor´n pricked his finger again.  "Don't worry brother, you will get it soon," he consoled his shipmate. "With these fine iron needles, sewing sailcloth is much easier than in my village, where we used needles of bone."  The thought of his home brought him a brief pang of sorrow, but he quickly pushed it back into the recesses of his mind.  My people would not want me to grieve too much, for it could cloud my head. But I shall never forget.

The weather today was fair, so N’un T’Chauck wore only a loin cloth, girded with a leather belt from which hung a pouch and his ever-present obsidian dagger.  He also had an ice axe on his belt, not that there was any ice within a thousand miles, but the tool did come in handy at times. N’un T’Chauck's people did not have the custom of some tribes of adorning their body with tatoos or scars, so no marks detracted from his smoothly muscled physique.  His long black hair was secured from his face by a slim leather circlet tied around his head above his brow.  

Although he concentrated on his work, N’un T’Chauck had learned the sailor's habit of always being aware of his surroundings.  He listened to the subtle clues of the ship's creaks and wind whistling through the rigging , and watched the sea for whitecaps that might indicate a change in the weather. The old one under the sea was in a fine mood today and has graced us with excellent sailing weather, he thought.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 27, 2005)

[sblock]sorry about my last post I didn't have much time[/sblock]

Beneath his cowl Braer's eyes flicker around as he watches the movement on the ship.  Still not sure what to expect from the humans he hasn't revealed his race and uses his cowl andstature to pass himself off as a younger human.  He walks the deck with an ease and grace gained from years of sailing, he moves over to stand with Captian Turion and asks out of the side of his mouth, "Where will we be spending the night captain?"


----------



## Mallak (Oct 28, 2005)

"Coming about!"

_Captain Ben's bellow cuts through the evening air as he turns the ship a bit more to starboard, and the booms of the _Pander Ban_'s three tall masts begin a slow swing across the ship to port.  The sinking sun is a blazing red ball falling behind the distant mountains in the west.  There'll be fair weather tomorrow, thinks the captain.  To Braer, he replies, _"I know a place along the shore where there is a deep lagoon cut back into beach.  It'll do for a port for the evening."

_Up in the crow's nest, Denther's keen eyes pick out a black speck on the nor'western horizon, off the starboard aft of the ship.  What could it be?_


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

The captain’s call interrupting his song for a brief moment, Colmarr turns to see Braer speaking with the captain. _What a strange one to wear his cowl pulled up on such a fine day, I wonder what he’s hiding..._ he thinks to himself.

Looking around the deck, he sees everyone working hard at their assigned tasks...spotting Magyar smiling and waving to him as he wipes his brow, he makes his way across the deck to speak to the human, “Well met young one, what brings you to travel with Captain Turion this fine day?”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 28, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Potter (Thug)*

_We are close to shore. _ 
thinks Grondar to himself and smiles, He goes to the captain and say
Captain Ben, I moved all the crates and boxes to the lower deck, so you can lock it when we board to the land.
He then turns to help Magyar with the sail, he can spot untranied seaman.
Hurry up lads he calls loudly to the others My lips wanna taste fine ale tonight.
As he sees the gnome coming to speak with Magyar, he cannot resist himself and throw a word in gnomish - Howdy fellow.
_Just for you to see, even the poorest of all humans can learn to speak gnomish._ 
he thinks proudly of himself.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Hearing the call in gnomish, he returns it with a greeting of his own in gnomish and a bow, “Well met Grondar. It is rare indeed to find one of the tall folk who spends the time to learn our tongue, and might I say you speak it well for one so far above the ground.”


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 28, 2005)

*Troth Hulebor´n Half-elf/Barbarian*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Coming about!"
> 
> _Captain Ben's bellow cuts through the evening air as he turns the ship a bit more to starboard, and the booms of the _Pander Ban_'s three tall masts begin a slow swing across the ship to port. _



_

Standing in the way of the lowest boom of the ship. Troth crunshes and let the boom pass over his head, picks up on of the stabilizing ropes and looks toward the Captain, ready to pull if the Captain needs to slower the ship. He had learned the trick aboard the *"Lady Sea"* his former job. If he pulled the ropes less wind was to enter the big sail attached to the boom, decreasing the speed._


----------



## mps42 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Denther Mosie*

_Up in the crow's nest, Denther's keen eyes pick out a black speck on the nor'western horizon, off the starboard aft of the ship. What could it be?_
 Denther peers intently at the black speck trying to make out what it is, ready to call out as soon as he can make a reasonable guess.


----------



## jkason (Oct 28, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Hearing the call in gnomish, he returns it with a greeting of his own in gnomish and a bow, “Well met Grondar. It is rare indeed to find one of the tall folk who spends the time to learn our tongue, and might I say you speak it well for one so far above the ground.”




"Well, then, you're in all sorts of luck, Blackrock, since you've stumbled on two of us in the same spot," Mag says, breaking out his own gnomish. Thankful for the help, Mag lets Grondar take the lead (to be sure, he'd let the man take the lead in any case, imposing as he is). 

"As to why I'm out here, well, I'd have to say you're part of it. You and your kin. I'm out to see if us mundane humans can maybe learn to do some of the magic you've brought to the land."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 28, 2005)

Braer cuts off the reply in his throat as he witnesses the conversation and then replies,"What language is that?" in acented common adjusting his hood so the gnome and the others will not be able to see his face.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Well, two humans speaking gnomish on the same ship, I don’t think I’ve run into so many people in one place speaking my tongue in many years. It will be nice to hear it spoken a little more frequently,” Colmarr replies to Magyar in gnomish, smiling as he strokes his goatee, “Hmm, magic...well we’ll have to see whether you have an aptitude for it. After all the ability to manipulate the energies the art requires are not commonplace, but you may just be one of those with the talent.”


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 29, 2005)

N’un T’Chauck mans the ropes or prepares climb the rigging if taking up the sails is necessary. He grew up climbing cliffs in his seaside home, and his seasons on board the ship have allowed him to become well-nigh spider-like in the rope ladders and other rigging that control a ship such as this one.


----------



## Mallak (Oct 29, 2005)

_Captain Ben looks at Grondar._ "Go ashore?  Where do you think we're landing, Port Rolly?  You'll sleep on deck tonight, and every night until we reach Tortila!  But it was good of you to get the crates and boxes below just the same, although you should have been finished with that long ago.  In any case--" _He cuts off with a glance at Denther in the crow's nest._ "Troth!  Keep a steady hand on that line.  Denther!  What do you see?"

_To Denther's eyes, the speck on the horizon slowly resolves into a gray sail.  It is another ship heading due south on down the coast!  Given the strange ship's heading and that of the Pander Ban, the two could come close to intersecting._


[sblock]
A note to jkason: no human has ever shown magical aptitude.  For Magyar to have such a talent would be beyond rare.  I just want to make sure that you, as a player, know that, since Colmarr certainly would.
[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Oct 29, 2005)

"SAILS TO STARBORD! SOuthbound and heading this way!"


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 29, 2005)

Upon hearing the lookout's call, N’un T’Chauck looks to starboard to try to spot the ship himself.  Then, he looks to the captain for orders.  Without knowing if the ship is friendly or not, he thinks, it would surely be dangerous to stay in the lagoon, for that would restrict their actions.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 29, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Thug*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Captain Ben looks at Grondar._ "Go ashore?  Where do you think we're landing, Port Rolly?  You'll sleep on deck tonight, and every night until we reach Tortila!  But it was good of you to get the crates and boxes below just the same, although you should have been finished with that long ago.



_Sleep on the deck ?! you should have been finished with that long ago ?!
You have luck I don't send you to sleep on the deck with my fist_ 
Thinks Grondar in anger to himself when he hears the captains remarks.


			
				mps42 said:
			
		

> "SAILS TO STARBORD! SOuthbound and heading this way!"



Grondar looks over his shoulder.
 This coast is dangerous, better go to the lower deck and wear my Chain. Grondar goes to bring his chain shirt and his weapon.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 30, 2005)

*Troth Human/Barbarian*



			
				mps42 said:
			
		

> "SAILS TO STARBORD! SOuthbound and heading this way!"




As Denter shouts out Troth attach the rope to the rig. Climbs a crate and tries to see the sails of the unknown ship. *Can't see a damn ting.*



ooc: mps42. please copy your character i the RG tread. couldnt find the name of your chartacter as fast as i like too.   
RG:http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2680331#post2680331


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 30, 2005)

Braer climbs up the mast to get a look at the ship to get a look at the ship.



Spoiler



Takes 10


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr turns at the call of a sail being sighted and makes his way to the starboard rail to see if he can see the ship from his low vantage point, his hand brushing his crossbow just to make sure it’s easily accessible should the need arise.


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, two humans speaking gnomish on the same ship, I don’t think I’ve run into so many people in one place speaking my tongue in many years. It will be nice to hear it spoken a little more frequently,” Colmarr replies to Magyar in gnomish, smiling as he strokes his goatee, “Hmm, magic...well we’ll have to see whether you have an aptitude for it. After all the ability to manipulate the energies the art requires are not commonplace, but you may just be one of those with the talent.”




Mag bows to the gnome. "Whatever knowledge you have to share, I will be more than willing to work hard learning it. If I don't have the talent myself, perhaps I can at least learn to recognize it in others."

At the call of sails, he starts, reaching to see that his concealed sling is still where he hid it. Then his stomach sinks. What good is a sling against an entire ship?


----------



## Mallak (Oct 30, 2005)

_Captain Ben mutters an oath, one hand tugging at his earlobe and his eyes on Grondar's back vanishing below._ "Braer, I'd like you to--"_ he starts to say, but his first mate is gone up the mast._ "Ah, spit in a can!  Noonchuck, Troth, trim those sails, we need more speed!  Denther!  How fast is she moving?  Has she seen us, yet?"_

To Denther's eye, the vessel is sleek, easily a match for the Pander Ban in speed, especially with the wind favoring her.  She's still a long ways off, though.  At the heading the Pander Ban is taking, they'll cross paths in under an hour, with the foreign ship still well astern.  Another hour or two after that, darkness will descend on the water.

To the rest of the crew, the ship remains hidden in the mist of the sea and the line of the coast.  For a moment, N’un T’Chauck thought he may have seen a sail, but he can't be sure._


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

_Ah well, I guess I’ll have to wait until the ship gets closer, but based on the captain’s reactions that doesn’t seem like a good thing...I wonder if he’s worried about pirates or something. I’m sure he’ll tell us when it becomes important._ Colmarr thinks to himself as he walks back across to Magyar. “Well Magyar only time will tell, but I can definitely take you through the basics of magical lore if you wish and if you have the time with your duties aboard ship.”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Thug*

Grondar wears his chain shirt and brings his spear to the upper deck.
I'm ready for any trouble Captain
Grondar says and raise his spear to the air.
Don't worry lads, you have the right man to protect you!
He says loudly to the others.



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> As Denter shouts out Troth attach the rope to the rig. Climbs a crate and tries to see the sails of the unknown ship. Can't see a damn ting.



_Where in the name of the mighty Baatezu did that crate poped out, I thought I lowered of all of them to the lower deck_
Think Grondar to himself with puzzeled face.


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2005)

*Magyar Rineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well Magyar only time will tell, but I can definitely take you through the basics of magical lore if you wish and if you have the time with your duties aboard ship.”




Mag brightens at the news. "I've always been creative. I'm sure I can find a way to fit both studies and work in."

At the activity, though, Mag's face falls again. "How much trouble do you think this might be? Suppose I ought to snag my armor?" he mutters, only half to the gnome.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 30, 2005)

*Troth Human/Barbarian*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Ah, spit in a can!  Noonchuck, Troth, trim those sails, we need more speed!  Denther!  How fast is she moving?  Has she seen us, yet?"_]_



_

*Not good... Captain gets jumpy.... not good.*

"Aye!" Troth trims the sail as he was ordered to and feels how the ship, after a minute, begggins to move a little faster over the ocean surface._


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 30, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Captain Ben mutters an oath, one hand tugging at his earlobe and his eyes on Grondar's back vanishing below._ "Braer, I'd like you to--"_ he starts to say, but his first mate is gone up the mast._ "Ah, spit in a can!  Noonchuck, Troth, trim those sails, we need more speed!  Denther!  How fast is she moving?  Has she seen us, yet?"_
> _




At the captain's command, Noonchuck springs into the rigging and is quickly top sail, adjusting the rigging for full sail as the ship bears with the wind for maximum speed.  If the unknown ship is where the lookout says it is (and Noonchuck doesn't doubt it, as he thought he caught a glimpse himself), at the very least we should be able to keep ahead of it until dark, unless it's a much faster vessel than ours...

He continues to scan the horizon for his own look at the other ship. He had sensed the concern in the captain's voice.  Could it be pirates?


----------



## mps42 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Denther Mosie*

"Denther! How fast is she moving? Has she seen us, yet?"
_ To Denther's eye, the vessel is sleek, easily a match for the Pander Ban in speed, especially with the wind favoring her. She's still a long ways off, though. At the heading the Pander Ban is taking, they'll cross paths in under an hour, with the foreign ship still well astern. Another hour or two after that, darkness will descend on the water._
 "She's spry, thats for sure. Looks like our equal in speed and the wind favors her over us. If we both stay the course, we'll cross paths in about an hour, them behind us. 
 "what you want to do cap'n? stay the course?
 Nervous, Denther desperatly want to climb out of his lofty perch to the relative safety of the deck. But, he knows he's needed up here, so stays put.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 30, 2005)

Braer shouts as he jumps down from the mast, "Calm down Captain, we don't even know if the ship is hostile yet and you're already loosing it! Now what did you want?"


----------



## Mallak (Oct 30, 2005)

_The ship does seem to move a bit faster as Troth & N'un T'Chauck get to work.

Suddenly and without warning, the ship lurches to port under a particularly powerful gust of wind.  The whole ship seems like to tip, and the deck slants at a dangerous angle.  For a moment, two, longer, the ship hangs that way, driven by the wind and cutting through the sea.  Anything unsecured slides across the ship towards the port gunnel, including people.

Captain Ben stumbles to his left, one hand snaking out to grab at the helm.  It rotates under his grip and he loses it, sliding toward the port gunnel.

Braer, standing next to him, lurches.  It takes all of his concentration to keep his feet against the increasing pitch of the deck.

Perhaps it is his low center of gravity, but Colmarr, returning from the starboard side, appears to adjust his weight with ease, leaning back against the pitch of the ship.

Magyar, stepping forward to speak to the gnome, feels as if the deck practically leaps up to meet him.  One foot raised in stepping forward, the other goes out from under him and he goes down hard, birching his chin against the wooden planking of the deck, then begins to slide slowly toward the port gunnel.

Grondar, just appearing from below decks dressed in armor and carrying a spear, loses his balance and tumbles backwards down the ladder.  He lands hard at the bottom, cracking his head against the deck planks and seeing spots.

Up in the crow's nest, Denthar braces himself against the violent whipping of the mast, managing to keep himself securely wedged in place.

Below him, N'un T'Chauck, with lightning reflexes honed from years at sea, wraps arms and legs around spar and mast as the ship tilts.  Below the big barbarian, Troth is not so lucky.  He loses his grip and tumbles backwards, one leg fouling in the shards.  There he hangs, a good forty-odd feet above the ocean, upside down, his leg twisted painfully in the ropes.  N'un T'Chauck could probably climb to him, if he were careful about it.

Unmindful of it all, the ship continues to glide at her perilous angle, the driving wind filling her sail._


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 31, 2005)

"Never let your eyes leave the ocean while you are in its embrace,"  Noonchuck remembered the words of the Shaman as he had taught him the ways of the sea when he was young.  He'd just narrowly missed being caught by the surprise gust, only his quick reflexes had saved him.  To have not seen it coming though... seemed almost unnatural to the barbarian seaman. Perhaps the old one did not wish them to run from the other ship after all...

His thoughts were interrupted by the calls of Troth, who Noonchuck soon spotted in his perilous predicament.  "Hold on brother, I will climb to you!" Noonchuck yelled.  He worked his way carefully but quickly over mast and through rigging, while trying to watch both the sea for tell-tale whitecaps of another impending gust, and his shipmate hanging from the rigging.

"Turn with the wind!" he yelled down to the deck.  He hoped running with the wind would let some of the wind out of the sails but not make the ship lose momentum altogether.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 31, 2005)

*Grondar*

It's no matter how strong the wind howls, everybody on the ship
can hear the shouts and curses coming from the lower deck.
Grondar is angry.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 31, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr holds his place leaning against the tilt of the ship, unsure if his balance will be quite so good if he moves. If he is within reach of a tied off rope or two that will reach those sliding towards the port rail he will try to throw it within their reach and also secure himself if possible, in case of another sudden change in the ship’s movements.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 31, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> "Hold on brother, I will climb to you!"




with his legs twisted and stuck Troth swears and yells "gettme out of this damn ropes!"


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag yelps as he falls, and starts to swear under his breath as the slide begins. 

As the former stage performer scrambles to catch hold of something to keep himself on deck--a rope, a railing, anything--he suddenly feels very stupid for having dismissed Uncle Feldmar's offers to teach him the patented breath holdiing techniques he used for his water coffin escape routine. Then he regretting thinking the word "coffin."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 31, 2005)

Braer grabs for the helm and attempts to right the ship, If he can he also pulls his whip out of his cloak and attempts to snag the captain and pull him back to his feet.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 1, 2005)

_Braer braces his feet and grabs the big wheel with both hands, straining to control the ship's turn to port.  The ship begins to turn, and the angle of the deck slowly begins to slacken.

Colmarr grabs the coiled end of a sail line and deftly loops it around his waist and ties a knot.  Glancing around, he spies another coiled rope on the deck not yet attached to anything.

Despite the lessening pitch of the ship's deck, Magyar continues to slide across the planks.  Just as his right hand finds the trailing edge of a rope, he feels his feet fetch up against the port gunnel.

Captain Ben stumbles and keeps his feet, unfortunate for the big man.  Had he fallen, he may have slid into the gunnel like Mag.  Instead, and he pitches over backwards.  His right hand manages the grab the railing as he goes over, his left quickly coming up as well, and he hangs there.

Up above the ship, N'un T'Chauck slowly advances towards Troth along the inside of the shards.  As the boat begins to slowly right itself, his descent becomes more and more vertical.  Were the boat to come fully back to rest on an even keel it would be N'un T'Chauck hanging from the ropes and Troth resting on them.

Finally reaching his destination safely, N'un T'Chauck prepares to help the shorter, stockier man.  He can see that Torth's right leg is entwined in the ropes, his knee hooked over a horizontal rope, his calf wrapped around a vertical one, and his foot caught under another crossing rope.  Whether by accident or instinct, it surely saved Troth's life.  Now N'un T'Chauck must decide whether to cut Troth free--a dangerous move--or attempt to unentwine the man's leg--risky, given the circumstances and possibilty for further damage to the leg.  He could also try to help the man back up to secure himself, but Troth is bellowing rather loudly at the moment.

Troth feels that his right knee has been twisted rather badly.  It is aflame with pain.  He isn't able to sit up and grab the rope with his hands, but he might be able to hook his other leg and make himself more secure.  As the boat begins to right itself, the ropes twist his knee even more painfully.

High above the boat, the two men can still hear Grondar's curses and the clanking of his chain rising on the wind.  Grondar stuggles to his feet.  His head smarts something fierce, and he feels a bit woozy.  He leans on his spear and puts his other hand against the wall.  The ship seems to not only be rocking side to side and bobbing up and down, but spinning in circles as well._


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Picking up the loose coiled rope, Colmarr ties it to the nearest fixed object and throws the other end towards the captain...hoping to pitch it close enough for him to grasp it and pull himself back aboard, as Colmarr doubts he has the strength to haul in such a large man.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 1, 2005)

[sblock]OOC: Is the horizontal rope that Troth is hanging from one that Noonchuck can get to and climb along to possibly reach Troth?  I'm thinking if the rope could support them both, he could get to it and help Troth "sit up" and reach the rope himself?[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 1, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Thug*

_Feels like a giant whirlpool,_ Grondar think to himself and tries to climb up to the upper deck .
But first he tries to hold one of the iron chains that hang loosely in the ceiling of the lower deck.

Chains that used with the small pulley to lower crates to the lower deck.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Denther mosie*

"I'm not sure I like the seagoing life", mutters Denther. "The world is NOT supposed to tip like this." Feeling slightly nauseous, Denther carefully peeks over the railing of the crows nest to try to spot the other ship and keep tabs on her.


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

The gunnel at his feet elicits a sigh of relief from Mag, though the feeling doesn't last as he sees the captain careen over the gunnel, only just grabbing the railing. 

"Hang on, captain!" Mag says. Keeping hold of the rope he snagged, Mag tries to work his way over to hopefully haul their fearless leader back onto solid decking.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 2, 2005)

Braer stays the ship at an angle which Noonchuck can traverse the rope easily and one in which the captain won't dangle too far and fall.  He also scans the waters for anything in the way of the ship and shouts, "Lookout, how close is that ship?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 2, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> OOC: Is the horizontal rope that Troth is hanging from one that Noonchuck can get to and climb along to possibly reach Troth?  I'm thinking if the rope could support them both, he could get to it and help Troth "sit up" and reach the rope himself?





Troth tries to get a grip with his hands.

ooc: I will wait for answwer to expand post.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 2, 2005)

[sblock]
Go ahead and put OOC comments in an sblock.  To answer your OOC question, Troth has entangled in the shards.  Those are the triangular rope grids that run at an angle from the sides of the ship up to the top of each mast (save the top mast, of course).  They're not all that wide.  You would generally climb up them like a ladder, which is how I assume Noonchuck is moving down them.  Only, given the angle of the ship, he's moving down the inside of them rather than the outside.  He can move left to right with ease, but the shards aren't all that wide.  Troth is about a quarter of the way from the top.  

Below, I have included a lovely ASCI drawing of a portion of the shards.  Now, imagine Troth's knee is wrapped over C3, around the line between B and C, with his foot tucked under C4.  

.....A..B..C..D...E
1...../--|--|--\
2..../|--|--|--|\
3.../-|--|--|--|-\
4../--|--|--|--|--\

Because of the angle of the ship, he's hanging perpendicular to the shards (which, in this drawing, means he'd be coming straight out of the page).  Does that clear everything up?

If Noonchuck would like the help Troth sit up, he'd have to reach down to Troth, since Troth's hands and body are hanging out away from the shards.  It is something that is quite possible, but more or less dangerous depending on how Noonchuck decides to do it.  

Hope that helps.  I'll be on to post more things later today or tonight.  Lot's of action, and I love it!

EDIT: My ASCII drawing is apparently being reformated -- the spaces are being removed.    Anyone know a way around that?  In the mean time, I've included periods to make up the spacing.
[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 2, 2005)

[SBLOCK]You need to use [ CODE ] [ /CODE ] (minus the spaces of course) or just highlight what you wish to put in the section and press the # symbol in the formatting line to do it for you to preserve the formatting like so.


```
A  B  C  D  E
1     /--|--|--\
2    /|--|--|--|\
3   /-|--|--|--|-\
4  /--|--|--|--|--\
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mallak (Nov 3, 2005)

_Colmarr attempts to pitch the coiled rope up to the poop deck where the captain is hanging.  However, his throw falls short at the stairs.

Braer attempts the keep the ship on a steady angle, mindful of his shipmates' precarious positions.  He manages to pull it off, though the ship continues to turn gently to port.  She'll likely settle back to an even keel in a few more moments, unless Braer turns her back to starboard, which may still roll the poor ship if another big gust comes along.

Mag works his way along the deck to the ladder up to the poop deck.  The rope he's been holding onto is at its length's end, but fortunately Colmarr's rope is within easy reach.  He snags that and heads up the ladder to the poop deck where Braer is fighting with the helm and the captain is dangling over the side.

Down below, Grondar reaches up to grab a chain and--what!?  Where'd the chains go?  There never were chains, were there...?  No, everything on the _Pander Ban_ is done with ropes.  He must have taken a pretty bad knock to the head to be this disoriented.  Finally, though, he manages to stumble up the tilting ladder to the main deck.

Up above, Denther scans the horizon, but he can't spot the ship anywhere.  It must be back there, though, lost in the landmass.

Troth tries to sit up and grab the rope, but his brain explodes in pain as his knee twists, and he falls back.  N'un T'Chauck studies the situation for a moment before deciding what to do._


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

_Well at least it went in the right direction._ Colmarr thinks as he begins to sing a short tune his right hand moving in a quick gesture while his left hand reaches into his pouch, he then points at the captain whispering in common, “Don’t worry captain, Magyar is almost there, just hang on a little longer...”

OOC
[SBLOCK]Colmarr casts a _message_ spell when he sings the short tune.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mallak (Nov 3, 2005)

"Mother's milk in a cup, Colmarr, don't _do_ that to me!" _The Captain's startled bellow sounds as if it is right in Colmarr's ear. _ "Just get me up!"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

Chuckling Colmarr replies, “We’re moving as fast as we can captain, but I’ll see if I can speed Magyar up a little...”

Pointing his finger at Magyar, he whispers again in common, “Magyar, if you wouldn’t mind hurrying up a little the captain would prefer to be back aboard I think...”


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 3, 2005)

Noonchuck stares down at the tangled mass of barbarian flesh that is Troth, caught in the shards like a fly in a web.  Down at the helm, he see Braer steering the ship to release some of the wind from the sails.  He decides to make his way down the shard to Troth carefully, trying to anticipate the way the ship will sway when it rights itself.  Before descending, he climbs to the other side of the shard, the same side that Troth is caught on, intending to climb down to his level and help push him up to an upright position, once the ship is on a more even keel.

"These ships of Anigrol are complicated," he thinks as he makes his way to Troth.  "Too many ropes and sails-- dangerous for those with no experience...."


----------



## mps42 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Denther Mosie*

"The other ships lost in the landmass. I can no longer see her. Did you need any help down there?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 3, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> Before descending, he climbs to the other side of the shard, the same side that Troth is caught on, intending to climb down to his level and help push him up to an upright position, once the ship is on a more even keel.
> 
> "These ships of Anigrol are complicated," he thinks as he makes his way to Troth.  "Too many ropes and sails-- dangerous for those with no experience...."




As Troth sees Noonchuck climbing down the shards he says "Reach me a hand Non or take me by my belt" when Noonchuck gets to him, Torth will intend to grab Noonchuck's hand.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 3, 2005)

[sblock]







			
				mps42 said:
			
		

> "The other ships lost behind the landmass. I can no longer see her. Did you need any help down there?




Not behind the landmass, "lost in the landmass," meaning the ship's outline is indistinguishable from the landmass behind it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 3, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Thug*

Leaving his spear in the lower deck Grondar climb up and tries to maintain balance.
_Better trust my hands now._
he thinks to himself while petting the bump on his head.
Hmmmm...
He looks to see if someone is in need of help


----------



## Mallak (Nov 3, 2005)

_Grondar emerges from the central hatch and glances around the ship.  The gnome seems safe enoughed, tied in a rope as he is, although he's pointing at Magyar.  Magyar is heading up the ladder to the poop deck where the first mate is holding hard to the helm.  There's no sign of the captain.  

A loud yelp overhead causes Grondar to look up, where one of the barbarians is helping the other who seems to be caught in the ropes by his leg.  Ouch!  Up above them, the lookout can be seen peeking over the edge of the crow's nest._


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Chuckling Colmarr replies, “We’re moving as fast as we can captain, but I’ll see if I can speed Magyar up a little...”
> 
> Pointing his finger at Magyar, he whispers again in common, “Magyar, if you wouldn’t mind hurrying up a little the captain would prefer to be back aboard I think...”




Mag starts and looks around, then realizes the gnome is gesturing some ways off. Some kind of magic, then. He wondered if it was a device or a spell all its own. Mag gets back to moving toward the captain. Hoping whatever it is works two ways, Mag grunts "Doing the best I can here, Colmarr. Stage magic and acrobatics aren't the same thing, much as you might find 'em both at a circus."

As quickly as he can without endangering himself, Mag makes for the captain. If his rope will reach, he throws that to the captain, if not, he offers his own hand to haul the leader back on board.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Surely Magyar, I don’t mean to push, but I told the captain I’d try to hurry you up a bit. I don’t think he’s too pleased to be hanging from the side of his own ship,” Colmarr chuckles.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 4, 2005)

*Grondar - human thug*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Grondar emerges from the central hatch and glances around the ship.  The gnome seems safe enoughed, tied in a rope as he is, although he's pointing at Magyar.  Magyar is heading up the ladder to the poop deck where the first mate is holding hard to the helm.  There's no sign of the captain.
> 
> A loud yelp overhead causes Grondar to look up, where one of the barbarians is helping the other who seems to be caught in the ropes by his leg.  Ouch!  Up above them, the lookout can be seen peeking over the edge of the crow's nest._




Still angry and offended with the captain's comments, Grondar decides to climb the ropes.
Hey, North man 
he shouts to Noonchuck.
I'll help you, just tell me where to grab Troth.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 4, 2005)

[sblock=ooc]Is the ship righted yet?[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Nov 4, 2005)

[sblock]Right now, Braer is managing to hold the ship at a steady angle by turning slowly to port.  However, this is moving the wind to be more astern, which means that the ship will begin to slowly settle back to an even keel, unless Braer turns back to starboard.  The ship is not yet back on an even keel, as I was waiting for comment from N'un T'Chauck.  However, rereading his post, he's obviously waiting on the ship, so the ship is going to settle back to an even keel, unless you want to stop that from happening.  Would you like to stop that from happening?[/sblock]


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 4, 2005)

[sblock]Noonchuck isn't going to wait to start climbing, but he'll climb carefully and in anticipation of the ship's movement back to an even keel. He's going to try to climb down to be even with Troth and push him up rather than reach down and pull him up.[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Nov 4, 2005)

[sblock]Ok, well, I'm just waiting to see what Braer is going to do at the helm, then we'll see about advancing this story along.[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Denther Mosie, human ranger*

Not hearing a response from below, Denther turns his eys back to the landmass, trying to once again locate the other ship.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Assuming he can see Denther in the crows nest, Colmarr points to him and whispers in common, “No I think we’re okay down here for the time being Denther...can you see the other ship yet?”


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 5, 2005)

[sblock]Oh you were waiting on me... sry.[/sblock]
Braer finishes turning the ship and when it looks like it will stay, springs across the deck toward something large enough to stop him if the ship moves again.  Once there he takes out his whip and attempts to wrap it around the captains arm calling out, "Captain, I'm going to pull you up" to prevent startling him.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 5, 2005)

_The ship slowly settles onto an even keel headed a point west off of south, the wind now firmly astern and much gentler.  There's no sign of the gusts of a moment past.  

As the ship settles, N'un T'Chauck supports Troth's body, easing him up to the ropes and helping him take pressure off his leg.  Grondar appears from below looking to help.

Magyar makes it to the captain and lets his rope down over the side._ "It's about bloody time!"_

Meanwhile, Braer takes a few steps back from the helm and, with a hand on the mizzen mast, looks to use his whip.  However, Magyar is already there with a rope.  Should he try to help anyway?  After all, the captain is a large man, and Magyar is not.

Up in the crow's nest, Denther still can't spot the ship anywhere, while down below Colmarr coordinates communication._


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag braces his feet on the side of the ship and tries to pull the captain back, grunting with the effort (and once again happy for the gloves; oh the rope burn he'd probably have now without them...) calling out to Colmarr or whoever else might be in earshots mundane and magical, "I'm sure the captain won't call us out for cheating if I get a few extra players on my side of this tug-o-war. I really think he's not so keen on winning the match, anyway."


----------



## mps42 (Nov 5, 2005)

*Denther Mosie*

"Sorry. I cant see her anywhere."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 5, 2005)

Braer decides that the captain would be better served if he helps Mag pull than if he tries to pull himself, he moves over to him, takes up the rope and begins to pull.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 5, 2005)

*Grondar*

When all settle and everone back on board.
Grondar says loudly and look at the captain and Braer
What just happened ?!


----------



## Mallak (Nov 5, 2005)

_Mag huffs and puffs and, with Braer's help, hauls the exhausted captain back over the gunnel and onto the ship.  Captain Ben lands on the deck with a loud *thud*._ "Oof!"_ The captain finally struggles to his feet, breathing hard.  _"Flame my fat, what in blue blazes--Nevermind."_ He begins to bellow his orders.  _"Lookout!  Can you see anything?  And what's that barbarian doing fouling my shards?  Get him down from there!  Braer!"_ Turning, he nearly bumps into the man.  _"Oh, ah, Braer, get us back on track.  Heading two-two-oh."_ Turning away he mutters angrily to himself, _"Nobody pushes me around on my own ship."_ More loudly, he says, _"I'll be below in my cabin.  Alert me in an hour."_ He heads down the port ladder.  Passing by the gnome, he gives him an unreadable look.  Turning back to the poop deck he calls up, _"Oh, good work gentlemen on getting the ship righted." _Turning to the gnome, he says more quietly, _"I want to know what just happened. In my cabin, half an hour."_ Turning, he passes through the door under the poop deck which leads to the officers' quarters and mess and a small galley._


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 5, 2005)

Noonchuck helps Troth pull himself back into a righted position, and to untangle himself from the shards.  "You'll be fine now, brother." he consoles his barbarian shipmate. "I sense there was something unnatural in that wind... or perhaps it was the will of the gods.... A lesson to be learned for us all.  Now, let me help you down to the deck."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 5, 2005)

With an ambiguous, "Aye Captain," Braer strides back to the helm to put the ship back on course.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Yes sir, and no the lookout cannot see the ship...I just asked,” Colmarr replies with a whisper, as he points surreptitiously at the captain while averting his gaze as if he’s being reprimanded.

Feeling that the wind is not likely to strike again, as he thinks it was likely magical in nature, he unties himself and moves about the ship to question those more familiar with the ways of the sea and wind just to make sure...starting with Braer.

Making his way to the helm, he says, “Excuse me Braer, I was wondering if I could get your opinion on the wind that just struck the ship. Have you seen anything like it before?”

OOC
[SBLOCK]Collmar will make a check Spellcraft +6, to see if he can deduce exactly what spell was used or at least the type...otherwise he'll have to make his best guess.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

[sblock]Was the island of Cecil like that?[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Nov 6, 2005)

_As Colmar makes his way across the deck, he considers all that he has learned or heard in his wanderings.  Although the wind had gusted unnaturally strong and come upon them very quickly, there's nothing to say that it couldn't have been a normal gust.  Strange things happen at sea.  Still, it was more likely not natural in origin, although such strong magics are quite uncommon this close to the human Maineland.

With Grondar's help, N'un T'Chauck slowly assists Troth in climbing down the shards to the gently rolling deck.  Troth's knee feels afire, and it is visibly swollen and red._


[sblock]The island of Cecil was a matter of tides and ocean currents, not wind.  Braer would likely know the difference, but many people would not.[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

"Not once in my years of sailing have I seen the wind change like that, but that doesn't mean it couldn't happen, after all I'm only fifteen years of age.  But if it wasn't natural then that also raises many questions.", Braer replies thoughtfully.
[sblock]Is that somethibg that happens fairly often? If so I'll change this.
Also, was there enough of the mystery ship visible to determine which land it was from?  If so would I recognize it's design.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 6, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

"Uh... you're welcome," says a bemused Mag at the Captain's gruff last minute thanks to the crew. When the gnome approaches to quiz the first mate, Mag picks up on the implication--whether it's due to true deductive skills on his part or a pre-occupation with the arcane is unclear.

"You think someone _made_ that wind, Colmarr?" he says, his eyes widening a little despite his attempts to hide his wonder at the thought of such powers.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

_Fifteen and first mate...that raises questions of it’s own_, Colmarr thinks to himself. “Thank you for your opinion Braer, I think I’ll go speak to Noonchuck as he seems an experienced sailor.”

As he is about to head to Noonchuck, Magyar chimes in with a question which he answers, “Well I know it’s possible Magyar, but I’m trying to discover if it is something that is at least possible and normal at sea before coming to that conclusion. If it is magic it doesn’t bode well, as that is powerful magic indeed.”

Keeping the rest of his concerns and thoughts for himself and the captain alone, Colmarr then heads for Noonchuck and Troth. Upon reaching the pair, he speaks first to the northerner, “Noonchuck, what are your thoughts on the gust of wind that struck the ship...have you seen anything like it before?” As he waits for the man to respond, he looks at Troth’s knee, “That’s not good at all, certainly doesn’t look like you’ll be any use on deck. Hmm, well I suppose we should take you below and set you up somewhere you can rest that knee. There should be a place in the mess where you can take the weight off it for a while at least.”

OOC
[SBLOCK]Does Colmarr sleep on the deck or does he have a cabin?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “That’s not good at all, certainly doesn’t look like you’ll be any use on deck. Hmm, well I suppose we should take you below and set you up somewhere you can rest that knee. There should be a place in the mess where you can take the weight off it for a while at least.”
> 
> still in pain Troth nods with his head and looks at Noonchuck "please help me downstairs friend"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 6, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Thug.*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “That’s not good at all, certainly doesn’t look like you’ll be any use on deck. Hmm, well I suppose we should take you below and set you up somewhere you can rest that knee. There should be a place in the mess where you can take the weight off it for a while at least.”




Grondar stand near the two barbrians, when Colmarr meantion the mess
Damn, URGGGGG..... Now I have to clean and rearrange all the crates again.
He curse whoever responsible for this gust of wind and goes to the lower deck.
when he finish he will bring his spear to the upper deck and secure it with ropes somewhere.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 6, 2005)

[sblock]A bit more on ship geography:  At the back of the ship, under the poop deck (where the helm is) is a narrow corridor.  Of the port side (righthand side if you're facing the rear of the ship) is a narrow galley (kitchen) and just beyond that is the officers' mess (dining area).  On the starboard side side are two narrow officers' cabins: First Braer's, then Colmarr's.  At the far end of the corridor is the door leading to the Captain's cabin.

Just aft of (behind) amidships (the center of the main deck) is a hatch leading to the cargo hold.  It is set low to the deck.  A small portion can be lifted to allow a single person through, or a large section can be removed to move large pieces of cargo in and out.  Now, earlier, the Captain must have left port quickly, since he only waited for cargo to be loaded on to the ship but not stowed properly before casting off.  Hence, Grondar was making sure everything got stowed properly.  I assume some of the crew's weapons and armor are also stowed below in the cargo hold as well.  Also, if it is a particularly wet or stormy night, some of the crew may crowd into the cargo hold, but sleeping on deck is generally preferable (less hot, less stinky, less crowded, etc.).  Just beyond the cargo hatch is the mainmast, with another cargo hatch beyond that.  

Up at the bow (front) of the ship is a raised deck, with a small hatch leading underneath.  This is where the toilet is located (called the "head" due to its location at the head of the ship).

There is a long table in the officers' mess upon which Troth can be laid.  The table and benches are bolted to the deck.  Also, the Captain keeps some "medicinal" rum in his cabin.

To answer Magic's question, such a strong gust is strange given environmental conditions immediately preceding and following the event.  Generally, strong gusts like that only occur during storms.  Of course, as every sailor knows, strange things can happen at sea . . . As far as the mystery ship goes, Braer never actually saw it.  Denthar is the only one who has caught a glimpse of it.[/sblock]

_Leaving Troth in the capable hands of N'un T'Chauck, Colmarr, and Magyar, Grondar heads below to ensure that none of the cargo has shifted too much in the violent tossing the ship experienced.

Down below, Grondar can see that everything remains tied down, just as he left it.  His knots remain secure and nothing has shifted about too much.

Grondar nearly slips at the bottom of the stairs.  By the light coming through the hatch he can see a small smear of blood on the planks underfoot.  Where had that come from?  When he'd cracked his head?_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 6, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Thug*

_Hmmm.. better call someone_ 
Thinks Grondar to himself, he climbs up, pop his head through the hatch and shouts.
Hey, can someone help me down here, there are strange stains of blood
He touch the back of his head to see if he bleeds and then tries to spot anything.
[sblock]
Spot: -1
[/sblock]


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Upon reaching the pair, he speaks first to the northerner, “Noonchuck, what are your thoughts on the gust of wind that struck the ship...have you seen anything like it before?”




"Hrrmm..." the big barbarian thinks for a moment before answering. "We are at the mercy of the old one when upon his ocean.  Anything can happen. However, for a gust that strong to strike the ship without warning, on a relatively calm sea such as this, seems unnatural. I was watching as best I could for the whitecaps and ripples which tell of a gusts coming, which can be seen from some distance off, but I saw no such sign.  However... it is not possible to watch everywhere and I may have missed them...." Noonchuck is clearly embarrassed that he may have been less than vigilant in his watching.

Noonchuck begins to help Troth to his berth but pauses. "If it was a test of the spirits, we have passed, at least for now, though not without some cost," he says, nodding at Troth's leg. "If it was some other attack..." He doesn't finish the sentence but its implication is clear.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“On second thoughts let’s get Troth to my quarters then, he can use my bunk for the day at least, and then I’ll go see the captain about some medicinal rum for the pain. By the way Noonchuck, what is the pronunciation of your name in your native tongue...I have a good ear for languages, so I should be able to pronounce it properly after hearing it once or twice...”


----------



## Mallak (Nov 7, 2005)

_Grondar's hand comes away from the back of his head wet and red.  Yep, that was some crack on the knoggin all right.  No _wonder_ his head hurts so badly.  A trail of blood is now clearly visible coming out of his hairline at the back of his neck and running along his collar bone._


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “On second thoughts let’s get Troth to my quarters then, he can use my bunk for the day at least, and then I’ll go see the captain about some medicinal rum for the pain. By the way Noonchuck, what is the pronunciation of your name in your native tongue...I have a good ear for languages, so I should be able to pronounce it properly after hearing it once or twice...”




"Little uncle, you shouldn't trouble yourself about it..." N'un T'Chauck says with a smile. "But since you ask, it's pronounced: N'un T'Chauck." It doesn't actually sound that much different from the "common" pronounciation, perhaps a little more from the throat with a couple of brief pauses, one after the N and one after the T. "N'un T'Chauck.  Does that help?"

N'un T'Chauck continues to help Troth to the gnome's quarters.  Of all the new things he has seen since coming to Antigrol, he finds gnomes the most interesting, and at times, amusing.  They seem harmless enough, but with their magical abilities, he often wonders if they are spirit people.  He had heard tales of such small folk in his native land, but they were only tales.  According to the shaman's stories, the magic had gone away, and taken the small folk with it, deep into the earth. Yet here they were, alive and well.  N'un T'Chauck continued pondering the story as he went below deck to the crew quarters.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Of course I should trouble myself N'un T'Chauck,” Colmarr says, pronouncing the name carefully the first time to make sure he has all of the correct sounds in the right places. “It’s your name after all and you deserve to have it used correctly if possible, though you’ll have to make the decision on whether it’s helped or not,” Colmarr chuckles, “From the way everyone else pronounces it, it sounds like one word. Hmm, are either of those a family name and do you have a preference to being referred to by one or both of your names?”

As they reach his quarters, Colmarr opens the door and ushers the two inside. Inside they find a neat and orderly cabin with everything stowed, which is fortunate considering recent events. Leaving them to arrange Troth on the bunk so he’s as comfortable as possible, Colmarr heads to the captain’s cabin and knocks on the door...


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 7, 2005)

"Your pronounciation is superb! I am happy you are troubling yourself with a genuine interest. My people have many names, in this case the name N'un T'Chauck is my... hm, how to explain it... public name? Actually, it means, first harpoon. That was my rank among my people... before... well, I'd rather not talk about it now, perhaps some day...." He goes silent, thinking again of the disaster that wiped out his tribe.  He assists with Troth and follows the gnome out of the cabin. He then goes to the gunwale and stares out towards where the other ship was last sighted, lost in though.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

As he is about to leave the room Colmarr interjects, “Well I am a chronicler and historian on top of my magical talents, so details are something I’m always interested in. Ah, I see, that’s something I didn’t know before, most people just have a name they are referred to in day to day life and a family name...very interesting indeed.”


----------



## Mallak (Nov 7, 2005)

_Colmarr's cabin is briefly crowded as the gnome, the barbarian, and the magician help Troth into Colmarr's bunk.  N'un T'Chauck and Colmarr then wander off, leaving Magyar to tend to Troth.

Colmarr knocks at the Captain's door, and there is the sound of scuffling activity and a few muffled thumps, before finally the Captain's gruff voice calls out, _"What is it?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Colmarr captain, I was wondering if I could get a little of the medicinal rum for Troth, to ease the pain of his knee.”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 7, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Thug*

Hey Colmarr!
shouts Grondar to the gnome, he start to zig zag on the deck and holds his head.
I need help, I'm bleeding to death.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Denther Mosie*

Up in the Nest, Denther continues to watch all sides but pays particular interest to the landmass, searching for the other ship.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 7, 2005)

_The Captain's door cracks just enough for Colmarr to see his face._ "I thought I told you not to disturb me."


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt*



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Hey Colmarr!
> shouts Grondar to the gnome, he start to zig zag on the deck and holds his head.
> I need help, I'm bleeding to death.




Hearing the thug's cry, Magyar makes his way to him. 

"Ooh, that's got to smart," he says, then pulls a handkerchief from his pocket. In other times, it would be the first of many tied together, but today it's solo. He presses the cloth on the wound, then guides Grondar's hand to hold it.

"Here, keep pressure on this to stem the bleeding, and I'll see if I can't track down someone who knows a little better how to fix up a gash like that."

Question was, did he want a medic or a tailor? Magyar decided to try topside first, calling out "Does anyone have experience closing up cuts? Grondar's given himself a doozy."

OOC: [sblock]Are the PCs and the captain the only crew, or are there any other NPCs? Just wondering if the boat has a medic or not, or if anyone's acknowledged as that type that Magyar would naturally try to track down.[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Nov 7, 2005)

[sblock]What you see is what you get; there are no other crew members on board the ship.  A ship's doctor is likely something this vessel sorely needs.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Hearing Grondar’s call before replying, Colmarr makes a plea to his irate captain, “As you say captain, but we have two wounded me due to the wind gust, and as we have a limited crew in the first place I thought it better to interrupt you and get them back on their feet as soon as possible, rather than leaving us shorthanded should something else arise. So if I may be so bold, a little of the medicinal rum and a healer’s kit if there is one would be much appreciated at this time.”

OOC
[SBLOCK]Diplomacy +7[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mallak (Nov 8, 2005)

_The door shuts in Colmarr's face abruptly, there is a bit more rumaging around beyond the door accompanied by low mutters, then the door is cracked again and the captain thrusts a black carpet bag at the short gnome._ "Here.  Everything you need should be in here.  Get 'em patched up and back on their feet.  Also, we've slowed down.  Get somebody on the sail.  And find out if Denthar's seen anything more.  I expect a full report in twenty minutes."

_Up on deck, Braer and N'un T'Chauck both notice that the sails are not performing optimally; they could use some trimming._


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Yes sir, thank you sir,” Colmarr replies, taking the black bag and heading back to his quarters first to give Troth his medicine. Doling out a single dose of the rum, he has Troth drink it as he makes sure his knee is sitting comfortably, “There you do, now I’ll go see if I can do a little more for that knee.” That done he slings the bag over his shoulder and head back abovedeck.

Once he reaches the main deck, he calls out, “The captain’s noticed we’ve slowed our progress, N’un T’Chauck to the sails if you please. Grondar, go wait in the officer’s mess, I’ll be with you shortly. Magyar see if you can find a bucket and rope to get some fresh seawater, then get a cloth, wet it and apply it to Troth’s knee if you would to reduce the swelling, and then bring the rest to the mess so we can cleanse Grondar’s wound.”

Feeling he’s got a minute or less left on his magic, he points to Denther, “Any news on the ship yet? I’ll be leaving the deck shortly, so if you do spot anything call out to Braer, he should know what to do.”

Having executed his immediate duties abovedeck, Colmarr praises the men, “Good work men, keep alert,” before he follows Grondar to the mess to check on his wound, singing a sea tune as he does so.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 8, 2005)

[sblock]I don't know if everyone keeps an eye on the OOC page or not (you should).  Just this once, I'll let you know that I've updated the geography post with more on the races of Cellador.[/sblock]


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 8, 2005)

Not one to dwell on the past too much, N’un T’Chauck immeidately heeds the gnome's command and returns to his place in the rigging.  He trims the sails as best he can, ever keeping a vigilant eye toward the sea for any sign of wind changes or the other ship.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 8, 2005)

_The fiery rum burns down Troth's throat, momentarily taking his mind off the throbbing in his knee.  The gnome's pallet is thin, but not uncomfortable.  The rest of the room is sparse, and dark, the only light coming in by the open door.

If Magyar is looking for it, bucket, cloth, and rope are easily had, but perhaps he should escort the staggering Grondar to the officers' mess, first?_


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 8, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _The fiery rum burns down Troth's throat, momentarily taking his mind off the throbbing in his knee._



_

After have beeing groaming about his pain the sweet and strong rum eases his pain. "what in the whole sea was that wind cast?" "it came so sudently!" He lies on his back, lift his knee and looks at the swelling "ain't looking good"_


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag nods at the gnome's instructions, though he delays the search for items long enough to keep Grondor upright in his trek to the mess. Last thing the man needs is another fall. 

Once the thug is settled, Mag collects the items Colmarr requested, then heads back to tend ot Troth's knee.

"Treatment by order of the gnome," Mag says with his best entertainer's grin.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 8, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Thug*

Grondar zig zag to the officer's mess and lay over there.
still holding the bandage on his head he awaits to Colmarr's orders.
I think I can feel my brain
he says with an idiotic smile to Colmarr.
Ohh... rum he says when Mag enters
Can I get some?
he looks again at Mag.
Tell  Denther to find this ship, I have a strange feeling they have something with this gust and they are going to pay!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Walking into the mess still singing, Colmarr sees Grondar has been placed face down on the table. Seeing Grondar’s wits haven’t completely deserted him as he is still holding the bloody handkerchief to his head, he wonders if that’s entirely correct when Grondar comments about feeling his brain. “Son if you can feel your brain there’s not much I can do,” Colmarr quips, climbing up on a bench next to the table, “Well let’s have a look at it then.” Taking Grondar’s hand off, he lifts the cloth, “Oh, nothing but a nasty gash, you’ll live...I guess you haven’t had one before, but head wounds tend to bleed a lot.”

Waiting until Magyar enters with the rest of the bucket of seawater, Colmarr opens the bag and gets out the healers kit, then says, “Well Grondar, if it’s rum you want you’ll get a dose, but not until we start stitching, I don’t want you bleeding more than you already are.” Grabbing a clean cloth, Colmarr first washes the wound with seawater. He then gives Grondar a dose of rum, and with Magyar holding the flaps of skin he stitches the wound closed with neat little stitches. Cleaning up the stitched wound with a little more seawater, he also washes his hands before applying a piece of clean cloth over the wound and wrapping a bandage around Grondar’s head to hold it on.

“There that should do. Now Magyar please take Grondar to my cabin, it might be a little cramped, but I want someone to be with him for a while just in case it starts bleeding again or he falls unconscious. Troth should be able to shout out if something goes wrong, and I’ll be down here for a while yet. Oh and toss what’s left of the seawater, seeing as it’s all bloody now, and bring a fresh bucket back to my cabin so Troth can wet the cloth for his knee periodically. Then get yourself back on deck Magyar and report to Braer, I’m sure he’ll have something for you to do by then,” Colmarr says, issuing his orders with a grin.

Colmarr then waits the proscribed time, cleaning the table in the mess and checking on his patients, before knocking on the captains door once again, bag in hand...


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag's Uncle Sirus did a psychic surgery act. Lots of dye-filled bladders and fake tumors. The sight of real blood wasn't all that different, but _knowing_ it was real blood--and real flesh being sewn together--did odd things to Mag's stomach. There was a little knotting, a gurgle he was sure the whole ship could hear but no one seemed to remark upon. 

He helped Grondar back to the cabin feeling slightly quesy himself. 

"Colmarr says to yell if Grondar's looking worse or starts to bleed again," Mag says quickly, then rushes back out with the bloody bucket, sprinting out his words as he leaves: "Igottagetmorewaterbackinasec,"

On the deck, Mag takes a moment to breathe in the fresher air and steady himself, then he dumps the old bucket and returns a clean batch of water to Troth for his knee before finding his way to the wheel of the ship and Braer.

"Master Colmarr's done with me, Sir, so he said I should report for any work need doing?"


----------



## Mallak (Nov 9, 2005)

_Colmarr seems to have done a fairly competent job with Grondar's head.  His stitches are neat and precise.  Afterwards, it occurs to him that a cleverly-applied mending spell could do for flesh what it does for other broken or torn items.

In Colmarr's cabin, there's no place for Grondar to lie down, so he sits with his back to the wall opposite the door.  The rum is quite potent stuff, and both Troth and Grondar feel as if the edge has been taken off their pain.  Grondar is even feeling a bit tipsy; he can usually hold his alchohol quite well, but under the circumstances, his lightheadednes is probably to be expected.

Up on deck, the golden rays of the sun have almost vanished beyond the distant peaks.  Denthar's eyes are beginning to feel strained and blurry, and the impending twilight isn't helping matters any.  

In the rigging, N'un T'Chauck is keeping a competent eye on the sails.  There's a rope down below that could use tightening.  It's too bad there are two men out of commission.

At the helm, Braer realizes that Denthar has had quite a long watch and could probably use a break.  Besides, a fresh pair of eyes in the oncomming gloom would be handy, especially if that ship is still back there.  Braer knows that he likely has the best nightvision in the crew, but he's needed at the helm.  His duties as first mate don't allow him to sit in the crow's nest like a common sailor, even if he wanted to.  Of course, what he "should" do has never dictated his actions in the past.  Still, he is trying to avoid attracting unwanted attention.  But then, what does this narrator know about Braer's internal monologue?

Down below, Colmarr knocks at the captain's door . . . _


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 9, 2005)

"Denthar, do you need a break yet?" Brear calls up to the helm finally thinking of a way to postpone the monotony of life at sea.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 9, 2005)

With two men down, Noonchuck realizes he should prepare for a possible night in the rigging.  "Braer, I need to come down for a moment to prepare for the nightfall.  Just a short break."

Noonchuck climbs quickly down the rigging and heads for his cabin (or designated quarters), first pausing to tie down the line that needed tightening that he noticed earlier.  From his belongings, he gathers some slightly warmer clothing and quickly changes into them.  Though he's used to cold temperatures, it always seems colder up in the rigging at night so no sense freezing if he doesn't have to.  He also grabs his waterskin and a large piece of smoked fish.  He then sallies forth back onto the deck and into the rigging, resuming his position trimming the sails.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 10, 2005)

_All of the crew's personal effects being stored in the cargo hold, N'un T'Chauck heads down into the belly of the ship to collect his belongings.  It takes a bit of searching around, as Grondar has moved everything to make it more secure, but eventually he finds what he's seeking.

When N'un T'Chauck resumes his position on deck he sees that, for the moment, things appear to be clear sailing.  He doesn't need to zip into the rigging just yet.  That time will come, no doubt, but for now he can rest in preperation for the long evening._


----------



## Mallak (Nov 10, 2005)

_Down below, a gruff voice answers Colmarr's knock._ "Come!" _Colmarr enters the room.

It is a spacious room compared to the others on the ship, as befits the Captain, but it feels cramped with all the furnishings crammed into it.  A large captain's bed stretches from hull to hull along the stern, which is pierced with several brass-bound glass portholes.  Taking up the remainder of the port wall is a large roll-top desk with an armchair fastened firmly before it.  The desk is very old and made of oak, and it has several locks about it.  On the other side of the cabin is a large seaman's press made of cedar, presumably for storing clothes.  A gimballed lantern hanging from the ceiling bathes the room in a deep yellow glow.  A lamp is fastened to the desk.

The captain's bulk fills the chair in front of the desk.  As Colmarr enters, he closes the roll-top and locks it with a small iron key, on a ring with others like it, which he replaces in his pocket.  He then _swivels_ to look at the gnome.  The entire chair seat, back, and armrests rotate atop their stationary base!_

"Well, what do you have to report, my gnomish fellow?  Who's injured?  How badly?  What's the situation topside?  Have they seen any sign of that ship again?  How's the crew's morale?  Well?  Report!"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Having ordered his thoughts in the time since stitching Grondra’s head, Colmarr begins his report immediately while handing the bag to the captain. “Yes sir! Well both Troth and Grondar are injured. Troth has twisted his knee and is currently lying on my bunk, resting his knee with a cool wet cloth on it. Grondar split his head open when he fell on the stairs during the wind gust, he’s been stitched up and is sitting in my cabin with Troth. He’s a little lightheaded, but should be okay tomorrow I’d guess. Troth should be okay too, though it may take a little longer than a day depending on how quickly the swelling goes down. I did my best captain, but I don’t really have any training in healing skills so I’m not entirely certain about their recovery times.”

“Topside sir, well the ship has been righted, the sails trimmed, everything is ship shape once again to my humble eye at least. Denther hasn’t seen any sign of the ship, though not through lack of trying. As for morale sir, well mostly they’re angry and want revenge if the gust wasn’t natural, but there’s been no slacking on duties or whining about the trouble we’ve encountered.”

“As for the wind gust, well I know it’s possible to change the weather, and according to the more experienced crew the sea conditions at the time weren’t conducive to the gust we encountered. So I think it’s a good chance that the wind was magical in nature, which brings another question to mind. If I may be so bold sir is there possibly a reason we might be pursued?”


----------



## mps42 (Nov 10, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> "Denthar, do you need a break yet?" Brear calls up to the helm finally thinking of a way to postpone the monotony of life at sea.




Denthar's eyes are beginning to feel strained and blurry, and the impending twilight isn't helping matters any. "As much as I would love to say 'no, I'm fine', I really can't. I've been searcing the landmass and I can find no trace of the other ship. I don't know where it went. I need to be relieved, i'm sorry."


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2005)

*Magyar, human rogue*

Mag, overhearing the exchange as he awaits orders from the first mate, butts in. "I'm not the biggest fan of heights, Sir, but especially given how short-handed we are, if you need me to, I'll see what I can see up there. Well, what I can see in the dark, as it were."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 10, 2005)

"If you don't wish to take watch, I'll take watch if you can steer the ship, or you could find someone else to replace Denthar, but whatever you do, be quick about it." Braer turns his attention toward Mag when he hears the response.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 11, 2005)

_Captain Ben leans back in his chair stroking his bewhiskered chin with a pondering look on his face._ "So it is your best guess that the wind was likely magical in nature, eh?  And me with two men out for the night, at least, and the ship behind us vanished.  Well, there's nothing for it, then.  We shall continue on as before.  Hopefully my little cove remains secure.

As for folks chasing us, Colmarr, who isn't being chased these days?  Between the pirates and--well, pirates are enough, aren't they?  They're a plague in recent years.  We must be ever vigilant, my little gnomish friend.  I have a forboding that the men will indeed earn their keep this trip out.  Hrm."

_The captain sits thinking to himself for a few moments, pulling at one earlobe absentmindedly and staring at the far bulkhead, lost in thought._


----------



## Mallak (Nov 11, 2005)

[sblock]This post removed.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Picking up that the captain almost revelaed another threat, Colmarr asks, “Between pirates and who sir...who else might be chasing us? I doubt many pirates would have a spellcaster powerful enough to cause such a gust, if they had one at all...”


----------



## Mallak (Nov 11, 2005)

"Eh, what?  Oh, you're still here? Er, hrm...Aren't pirates enough for you?  But if not them, then who do you think might have a spellcaster?  And one powerful enough to do that to my ship?  You're supposed to be the magic expert here.

_Colmarr is quite sure that there are very few gnomes capable of any sort of powerful magics, despite what the humans may think, and gnomes are even less capable when it comes to weather.  There are some grand illusionists and a few great workers of metal among the gnomish race, but if it was a magical wind, it was almost certainly the work of an elf.  Of course, an elven wizard of such power would have no reason to accost a merchant vessel such as the Pander Ban . . ._


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Pirates are definitely more than enough for me sir, but I just don’t think they’d have the resources or need for someone so powerful. As for who I think it may be, well it could really only be an elf wizard, but I know of no reason why one of such power would be after your ship...unless there’s something they’re after that’s not on the manifest.” Colmarr ponders for a few moments, stroking his goatee as he thinks, before continuing, “Hmm, come to think of it this wouldn’t exactly have been the crew I would hire either, unless I was in a hurry to be away...”


----------



## Mallak (Nov 11, 2005)

_The captain gives Colmarr a slanted eye._ "Gnome, you may be too clever for your own good.  Now go, relay my orders to Braer.  Stay straight at two-two-oh, all the speed he can manage.  I will take my meal in my cabin and be up to relieve him after supper."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Taking the hint that he shouldn’t delve further, Colmarr replies with a grin and a wink, “Clever? Not me sir, I have no idea what’s going on...no idea at all. Orders sir, certainly, I’m on my way.” With that he starts singing as he leaves the captains cabin, an old song about hidden treasure, which he ceases as soon as he’s out of the captain’s hearing, before making his way abovedeck.

Finding Braer talking with Magyar, he makes his way to the helm and gives Braer the captain’s orders, “Captain says stay straight at two-two-oh, all the speed you can manage, and he’ll be up to relieve you after he takes supper in his cabin. I imagine he doesn’t wish to be disturbed until he appears on deck.”

Assuming no one asks any questions, he then returns to his cabin to check on his patients...


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 11, 2005)

Seeing that the ship is moving along at a fair clip and the sails don't need immediate attention, Noonchuck takes a quick break to eat his smoked fish and quench his thirst.  He feels replenished after his repast and ready to work for as long as is required.  He joins the gathering on deck.

"I feel strong enough to continue on duty, now that I've had a short rest." he says to the other crewmen. "Are we going to take the ship into the lee of the land for the night or ride out the darkness on the waves?"

Noonchuck voices a silent prayer to the Old One to keep them safe on the sea this night. Although he doesn't feel chilled, he can't help but shiver.  He doesn't like the idea of night sailing on a ship this size with two crew down, it seems the ship is short enough of hands as it is... and, he's still nervous about the ship that may have been following them....


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“I believe the captain will be taking us in when he takes the helm N’un T’Chauck,” Colmarr replies.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 11, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Thug*

Say ... Grondar turns his attention to Troth.
Do you think the captain got some ale on board?

Grondar crawls to Colmarr's cabin door and peers out.
Any ale? he screams in Gnomish
_now I have a good chance to practice my gnomish._
he think to himself and rub his wound to see how serious it is.


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> "If you don't wish to take watch, I'll take watch if you can steer the ship, or you could find someone else to replace Denthar, but whatever you do, be quick about it." Braer turns his attention toward Mag when he hears the response.




"You'd let me steer?" Mag says, eyes lighting up. As Cormarr emerges with a heading, Mag bites his lip and asks, embarrassed, "Um, just how do I tell our heading?"


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Nov 11, 2005)

"...nevermind then"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 11, 2005)

[sblock]Sorry I posted under my friends account.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

"Oh," Mag says, looking a bit crestfallen at the loss of his chance to drive. "I'll just relieve Denther, then." Bracing himself, Mag starts to make the ascent to the crow's nest.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Leaving the deck and heading back to his cabin, Colmarr is greeted by a scream in gnomish about ale. “I have no idea Grondar, I haven’t been into the galley yet, but you won’t be getting any for a few more hours yet even if there is some. I don’t want you going to sleep with a recent head wound.”

Seeing Grondar rubbing his wound, Colmarr says sternly, “Stop rubbing that wound or you might break the stitches...then I’ll have to stitch it again, and next time there won’t be any rum for the pain.”

Mallak
[SBLOCK]Did the captain take the bag or leave it with Colmarr, when Colmarr offered it?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 12, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Say ... Grondar turns his attention to Troth.
> Do you think the captain got some ale on board?




"maybe"..."but he seems to be more fond of rum""im quite happy for that" 
Troth sitts up in the bed and tries to stand up. If he can and the knee dont hurts so much longer, he will trie to get up to deck.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Oh no you don’t,” Colmarr says as he sees Troth trying to get up, “I think you’ll be here a few more hours yet, if not overnight. Just sit there and keep applying the cool cloth. No-one is leaving this cabin until I say so, as I won’t be explaining to the captain how you reinjured yourself on my watch. Now I’ll go and get you boys something to eat from the galley.”

Colmarr heads off to the galley, where he get’s two human-sized servings of whatever happens to be available and two mugs of water, bringing it all back to his cabin with some difficulty.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 13, 2005)

_Troth's knee sends a shooting pain up his leg when he tries to stand on it, and the gnome easily pushes him back down.  

Grondar touches his wound, and it is painful, and makes him feel slightly woozy.  Colmarr disappears to the galley to see what there is in the way of food.  Beans.  Salted meat.  Rice.  A barrel of apples.  A rind of cheese.  Barrels of flour and meal, and water.  Turnips, potatoes, carrots, beets.  Coffee.  Things are fairly well stocked, but the gnome has to do all the cooking himself.  He pulls together a vegetable soup with a few chunks of salted beef, served over rice.

Back in the cabin, while Colmarr is cooking, Grondar is suddenly and violently ill all over the deck.  Spasms wrack his body as he heaves up every meal he's ever eaten.  A few dry heaves after that, he is left weakened on hands and knees.

Up on deck, Mag climbs carefully up to the crow's nest where Denther sits.  He wonders when he and Braer will be fed, now that N'un T'Chauck has eaten and Denther can run and get his own meal._

[sblock]
The captain took the bag from Colmarr.  Also, Colmarr will be cooking for a while if the other characters decide to do stuff in the interim.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2005)

*Grondar - Human thug*

I think I'll pass the food
he hold his belly and says quietly to Colamarr when he returns with the food
But I'll take this
he points to the mug of water.
And I need new cloth as well.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

_Hmm, not exactly what I signed on for, healer, cook, wild gusts of wind, guess I’ll learn a few new skills though if this keeps up_, Colmarr thinks as he cooks in the galley singing a hearth song his mother always sings when cooking. Deciding while he’s there he may as well make enough for everyone who hasn’t had a chance to eat yet, he puts on enough for himself and five others altogether, assuming the captain expected him to bring supper. Not preparing anything for N’un T’Chauck as he managed to spot the northerner eating a some smoked fish earlier as he traversed the ship several times.

When he finally finishes, Colmarr will first serve the captain, then his patients, leaving the rest over a gentle heat for anyone who manages to come in...


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 13, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Troth's knee sends a shooting pain up his leg when he tries to stand on it, and the gnome easily pushes him back down. _



_

Troth groams in pain, reallizing how stupid he is._


----------



## mps42 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Denther Mosie*

"Well met, Mag. Last ime I saw the other ship she was over there," pointing in the direction of the landmass. "But she could be almost anywhere by now.
 "Thanks for taking watch. I feel like my eyes are about to crust over." Denther says and then begins the slow climb down to the deck.
 once there, he will head to the mess for a bite and then try to find somewhere to sleep.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 13, 2005)

_Denther heads to the galley where he finds Colmarr being industrious with various ingredients, and singing.

Mag settles into the crow's nest.  It seems windier up here, and chillier._


----------



## Mallak (Nov 13, 2005)

_Later, when Colmarr knocks on the captains door with the food and enters at his command, he finds the captain sitting at his desk writing in a little black logbook.  The captain does not look up as he approaches._ "Ah, thank you Colmarr.  Just set it on the edge of the desk there.  Tell me, Colmarr, have you ever heard of something called--"  _The captain looks up then, and, seeing Colmarr's full hands, says,_ "Oh, ah, go ahead and deliver those.  Your patients must be very hungry.  We'll talk about this some other time." _Captain Ben turns back to his logbook and continues scribbling away._


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Leaving the captain and returning to his cabin, Colmarr’s sensitive nose is assaulted by an odor he had hoped not to find, especially in his cabin. “Oh dear, I guess that head wound has left you a little nauseous too Grondar,” he says, placing the tray on the small desk next to the bed. “Yes I suppose just the water is best for now, but if you feel up to it try to get some food down too. Hmm, it doesn’t look like you got too much on yourself, so just sit back out of the way while I clean the deck up.” Colmarr rushes out of the room to get a some cloths and a bucket, _guess I can add swabbing the deck to my list of things I didn’t sign on for_, a wry smile on his face as he returns.

Cleaning up the mess with a few dry cloths, which he throws in the spare bucket he retrieved, he then wets the remaining cloths in Troth's bucket of seawater handing one to Grondar to clean himself up with, while he scrubs the deck trying to get rid of the smell. Once done he tips some of the seawater into the bucket with the fouled cloths, before taking it out of the room and up on deck. Giving the cloths a brief rinse and taking them from the bucket before tossing the water. 

As he’s about to return belowdeck, he calls, “There’s warm food in the galley when you get the chance boys.” He then returns the bucket to where he found it and hangs the cloths somewhere to dry, before returning to the mess and serving himself supper...making sure it isn’t burning he reduces the heat so it’s just enough to keep the food warm, but no more. He then returns to his cabin to see how everything is going...


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 14, 2005)

"Warm food..." thought Noonchuck.  Well, he'd already eaten, and warm food would probably be better for the others who were injured.  Someone needed to keep watch on the deck.  So he continued to peer over the landward rail, looking back and forth along the coast to try to catch a glimpse of the ship, while also looking for a likely secluded bay that they might take the ship into for the night.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Denther Mosie*

A warm galley after long hours in the crows nest is a welcome change and Denther is gald to get in out of the wind.
 He sits quietly, thinking of his family and his homeland so far away, in both time and distance. He solemnly remembers his vow to find them and, in the light of so many miles and months, recognizes the fact that they may be gone.
No, he quietly thinks to himself. They _will_ be found. Or at least their memory. Somewhere in this land is someone who knows. When I find them, they _will_ tell all they know.
 His determination renewed for another day, he quietly finishes his meal.


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Denther heads to the galley where he finds Colmarr being industrious with various ingredients, and singing.
> 
> Mag settles into the crow's nest.  It seems windier up here, and chillier._




Shivering, Mag rolls his sleeves back down. He curses at an especially chilly gust, though it's mostly at his own stupidity. Glancing down and spotting Noonchuck, he calls out, "Noon, could someone do me the favor of bringing me my cloak? I left it behind and it's awfully blustery up here without it." As his stomach rumbles he adds, "Actually, um, if anything Colmarr made is easily portable, I'd also much appreciate something to eat. If it's not too much to ask."

Then he casts his gaze back in the direction Denther had indicated, squinting into the growing dark, wondering if their unseen stalker might light some lamps in the eventide.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 15, 2005)

Braer attempts to ignore the rumbling in his stomach by telling himself he can get something after the captain comes up, meanwhile he starts to softly hum an elven tune of love and loss.  His eyes wander the seascape in an attempt to find something out of the ordinary; it had been a long time since he was last on a ship.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 15, 2005)

_Colmarr reenters his cabin to check on his two patients.  Right behind him is Captain Ben._ "How are we doing this evening, gentlemen?  Troth, how's the knee?  Grondar, your head feeling any better?  Colmarr, what's that smell?"

_After completing his conversation down below, the Captain will poke his head into the galley._ "Good work on lookout today, Denthar.  Get some rest tonight; we're going to need your eyes tomorrow." _Next, the captain will head up on deck to relieve Braer.  On the way he passes N'un T'chauck and lays a hand on his shoulder._ "That was quite a display of agility in both mind and body earlier, Noonchuck.  There's hot soup in the galley; you deserve it, and you'll need it to keep you warm tonight." _Moving up to the poop deck, he crosses to Braer at the helm._ "Good evening, Mr. Alathatka.  How are we doing tonight?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 15, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“The smell would be Grondar’s previous meals captain, his head wound has made him a little nauseous. I’ve given it a simple clean up, but you’re right the smell is still there...do we have anything that will get it out or cover it up sir?”


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 15, 2005)

"Thank you captain," Noonchuck answers Ben.  "I've already eaten some, but perhaps I shall need additional food if I'm to take an extra watch from the injured men... I don't suppose it will get as cold as it does back home, so I should be fine on that count."

Noonchuck heads down to the galley and grabs a cup of hot soup.  On his way back to the deck he stops briefly to look in on Grondor and Troth. "Hail brothers.  I hope you are well.  Perhaps later I shall chant over your wounds to plead with the Old One for your speedy recovery."  

Noonchuck didn't know the secrets of the shaman of his village, who seemed to be able to heal almost any wound, but he thought he could remember some of the words of his chants, and if not, he could muddle along well enough.  He was taught that the Old One responded to the heart, mind and spirit-- the words were but a focus for the communication that took place on another level altogether.  With a respectful wave to his shipmates, he returns to the deck to see if anything needed to be done.


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag watches Noonchuck leave and return without mention or sight of the cloak. _Must be windier up here than I thought._ 

The sight of the captain gives him a moment's pause. He did rather ... creatively present his qualifications for this job in the first place. Still, his chattering teeth overshadow his desire to keep his failings out of plain sight.

_Okay, Mag, you're a performer: project!_ he thinks to himself. shouting down, full support from the diaphram, Mag asks "Say Braer? I forgot my cloak, and it's awfully cold and windy up here. Do you think I could run and fetch it, or maybe you could ask someone belowdecks to do so?"


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 15, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Mag watches Noonchuck leave and return without mention or sight of the cloak. _Must be windier up here than I thought._




[sblock]Whoops guess Noonchuck didn't hear him.   [/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 15, 2005)

Braer stops humming the tune, turns to the captain and reports, "I'm glad to report that we are well off for the moment captain. Especially so because of the factthat we are effectively two hands down; you did well in choosing your crew, as many ships I've sailed with previously would not have faired so well after the swell.  It makes me proud to sail with you.  Now if you wouldn't mind taking over here, I would like to retrieve some things from below deck and get a bite to eat"


----------



## Mallak (Nov 18, 2005)

_Before he leaves Colmarr's room the captain says to the little gnome,_ "I don't know what we've got to remove the smell, but be sure it will be gone by the time we hit port.  I will not have my boat smelling like a...a...I will not have my boat smelling so foul!" _With that, the captain exits and heads up on deck.

To Braer, he says, _"Very good, Mr. Alathatka.  You are relieved.  I have the helm." _Upon hearing Mag's second call for his cloak, Captain Ben hollar's to N'un T'Chauck,_ "Noonchuck!  When you've finished your soup, run Magyar's cloak up to him.  Methinks the fool has never sat a high watch before."

_Night has descended upon the vessel.  Dark shadows flit across the water, and the distant land, drawing ever nearer, is a forbidding mass looming to the west.  The wind is picking up; it makes a high-pitched keen as it cuts through the shrouds.  The spray thrown back by the bow is cold, yet the warmth of the day lingers in the air.  The night is likely to be pleasant at these latitudes.  At least, the weather is likely to be pleasant.  The night may yet hold other things . . ._


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

_I don’t want to have to sleep in a room which smells like this either_, Comarr thinks as the captain leaves his cabin. “Well if you two will be okay for a while, I’m going to find something to get rid of this smell,” he says to Grondar and Troth. As the thought strikes him, he rushes from the cabin, returning with a bucket, “If you feel like retching again Grondar, try to get it in the bucket this time...” before he leaves to search the ship for anything to clean up the mess properly, especially something to cover or remove the smell.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 18, 2005)

_Down in the hold Colmarr finds a few cleaning supplies where the buckets were stored: a soap-stone, a stiff-bristled scrubbing brush, and a mop.  It also occurs to him that a string of garlic from the galley might help with the smell in the room._


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Grabbing a bucket, soap-stone, scrubbing brush, and a mop, Colmarr then heads to the galley to pick up some water and a string of garlic to try to cover the smell while he cleans at least, hanging the garlic around his neck to carry it. Banging his way through the corridors of the ship, due to the mop getting away from him on several occasions as he carries all the human sized supplies, he finally returns to his cabin and begins to soap and scrub the floor...


----------



## Mallak (Nov 18, 2005)

_The gnome cuts a comical figure as he comes out of the hold and hurries aft across the deck attempting the juggle the bucket, soap-stone, scrubbing brush, and mop.  The stone and brush he can carry in the bucket, but the mop handle is taller than he is!_


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 18, 2005)

Noonchuck once again goes below deck, dropping his empty soup cup off in the galley and grabbing a blanket from the sleeping quarters. Draping it over his shoulders and tieing it in a loose knot, he scales the shard up to the crow's nest.  He drops the blanket off to Magyar with a wave and descends back down to the deck.  He'll then stay on the lookout from there, perhaps grabbing his harpoon to sharpen and oil the metal point.  As he works, he softly chants to the Old One, praying for protection for the ship and its crew.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 18, 2005)

_About an hour after full dark, the coast is very near indeed.  Aloft in the crow's nest, Mag feels better with the addition of the blanket.  Their back trail seems to be clear, though a damp white fog has slowly risen along the coast.  It seems to glow in the pale light of a waxing gibbous moon.  

Captain Ben turns the Pander Ban south, coasting along the shoreline._ "Noonchuck, head to the bow and watch for signs of sunken logs, hidden bars, and the like.  This was clear last time I came through, but you never can be too careful."

_The land here is hilly, and either the tide is high or the water really does come right up to the base of the hills.  Further down the coast, a wide, dark spot can be seen, which clever eyes will discern as an inlet, the mouth of a river.  Perhaps this is the captain's sheltered harbor? 

Indeed, as the Pander Ban draws closer, the captain turns her more to starboard, angling for the dark gash in the hills.

Up in the bow, N'un T'Chauck spots a slight but consistent rill in the water a few points to starboard.  It is likely an indication of a sandbar.

Down below, Grondar and Troth share in a fitful sleep as Colmarr decides where to rest his head after cleaning up.  

In the galley, Braer and Denther share the last of the soup before seeking rest for the night.  They will no doubt both be called upon to stand watch in the wee hours._


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

With his cabin full Colmarr grabs his bedroll and a blanket, before heading out on deck and up into the crows nest. Laying out his bedroll, he places his loaded crossbow beside it before lying down and wrapping himself in his cloak and the doubled up blanket. Gazing up at the stars as he waits for sleep to come, he says drowsily, “Wake me if you think you see something Magyar, my eyes may be able to make more of it that yours...”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 18, 2005)

*Grondar - human thug*

Zzzzzz....
It could be that he fell a sleep or fainted, either way Grondar find it difficult to sleep,
every few hours he gets up with pain in the head, just to find the bucket rolling towards him.


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> With his cabin full Colmarr grabs his bedroll and a blanket, before heading out on deck and up into the crows nest. Laying out his bedroll, he places his loaded crossbow beside it before lying down and wrapping himself in his cloak and the doubled up blanket. Gazing up at the stars as he waits for sleep to come, he says drowsily, “Wake me if you think you see something Magyar, my eyes may be able to make more of it that yours...”




Mag keeps the blanket wrapped tightly around himself. He's not quite sure what he's looking for, but still he looks. He's been trained in distraction and subtlety, so while his eyes may not be as good as some of the others, he figures he's more likely to catch on the little things others might dismiss, or the sorts of tactics a person might use to misdirect a watcher. Still, nothing much so far as he can tell.

He smiles when Colmarr joins him. "Nothing yet, sir, but I'll keep an eye out. Get rest while you can. With today's excitement, there's probably no end of extra work to be done in the morning."

He stands, casting his eyes once again to their surroundings, doing his best to spot trouble before it hits them, hoping all the while that he's seeing none because there's none to see, rather than because it's managing to elude him.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 18, 2005)

Denther quietly pads off to his sleeping spot ans crawls in, his head pounding from the long watch. Maybe tomorrow, he muses quietly, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 18, 2005)

_The crow's nest is tight quarters with both Magyar and Colmarr crowding the space, but fortuanately the gnome is small.  Wrapped in his blanket within the protection of the wall, Colmarr still feels a bit of a draft.  The rocking of the ship is more pronounced at this height, too, and helps to lull him to sleep.  Hopefully, it does not do the same to the magician.

Denther finds a cozy spot in the hold to bed down for the night, wedged between cargo and hull, where the gentle lapping of the waves makes a soft rhythm in his mind._


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 19, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Up in the bow, N'un T'Chauck spots a slight but consistent rill in the water a few points to starboard.  It is likely an indication of a sandbar.




"Captain, take care to the starboard!" Noonchuck calls back towards the helm and points towards the ripples in the water. He peers in the direction of the possible submerged obstacle, and takes hold of his harpoon.  Standing in the prow of a ship with this weapon in his hands makes him feel almost invincible, ready to take on anything that may appear in the watery darkness.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 19, 2005)

_Captain Ben flips the wheel to port and the ship turns, neatly skirting the disturbance under the water.  Swinging wide around the spit, the captain points the ship into the center of the channel.  Calling up to the crow's nest, he says, _"Mag, we'll need your hands down here for entering the channel!  We'll be tacking against the wind and the current, though fortunately the tide is with us."


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

"Aye, Captain," Mag calls down, grateful for the excuse to get out of the height and the additional chill. He nudges Colmarr as he leaves. "Captain wants me on the deck, Colmarr. Dunno if we need the crow's nest watch as we dock or not, but thought I'd let you know; you probably have a better sense of these things than I do."

With that, Mag makes his way back down to the deck, pulls his gloves snug to protect his hands, and sets to whatever task the captain assigns him.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 19, 2005)

_At the helm, Captain Ben calls out soft orders to Mag as he guides the Pander Ban up the channel.  Though his voice is low, it carries easily across the still night water.  

The narrow inlet cuts back behind the hills before turning almost ninety degrees and heading inland.  There, hidden from prying eyes on the ocean, the captain brings her to rest._

"Drop anchor.  We'll spend the night here and be away at first light.  Noonchuck, you take first watch, followed by Mag.  Put Denthar on last watch, and wake me at dawn.  We'll sail with the morning tide."

_After a moment, the captain will turn and head below decks to his cabin and his bunk._


----------



## unleashed (Nov 19, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr sleepily rubs his eyes as he sits up. “Yes I suppose we’d better keep a watch just in case,” he replies as he stands, keeping the blanket wrapped around him as he looks out over the water.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 19, 2005)

"Yes Captain. Rest well." Noonchuck examines the ship's surroundings, forming a mental picture of the riverbank so he can better recognize if anything changes.  He grabs his harpoon and begins his watch routine, walking slowly and silently around the ship's deck, always glancing about to take in his surroundings and listening for anything louder than the waves lapping at the ship's hull. Every few rounds he varies his pattern, just in case someone is watching and waiting for an opening to board the ship.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 19, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Seeing the captain go belowdeck and hearing his orders for watches, Colmarr returns to his bedroll drifting off to sleep quickly.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 20, 2005)

Braer leaves the Galley to have one final stroll on of the deck before turning in.


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

"Wake me when it's my turn, Noon," Mag says, though he barely pauses enough to find acknowledgement, rushing down to the galley. His stomach is nearly cramping from the lack of food. He grabs a stray piece of bread and downs it greedily, a single slurp of water washing his throat clean. Knowing he'll have little time for sleep, he throws togther a quick, cold meal (no time for cutting and cooking)-- a sandwhich, perhaps, maybe a few pieces of dried fruit. 

Then, blanket still draped across his shoulders, he takes only enough time to scoot his plate out of the way before falling quickly into an exhausted slumber, head on his arms at the table.

When Noonchuck wakes him, he'll snag his cloak, shortspear, and sling for guard duty, hoping all the while that he need use none of the weapons.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 20, 2005)

_The night is quiet as N'un T'Chauck walks his rounds.  Somewhere ashore a strange bird calls in the night, and the air is filled with the sounds of chirping, buzzing insects.  Occasionally, a splash echos offshore where a fish rises to feast on the night's bounty.

Clouds move to obscure the moon and a white fog rises thick before it is Magyar's turn at watch.  N'un T'Chauck finds him in the galley, slumped over on the table asleep, a dirty plate at his elbow.  

The night is silent when they head back out on deck, N'un T'Chauck to seek his own blankets and Mag to head below to the hold for his cloack and weapons._


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 21, 2005)

"I'll sleep out on the deck tonight, if you don't mind, Magyar.  If anything should happen, call out and I shall awaken right away."  Noonchuck grabs his bearskin sleeping banket and makes himself comfortable on the deck, somewhere around the center of the ship, near masts and out of the way from Magyar's rounds. He falls asleep almost immediately, but, like many warriors he sleeps lightly, ready to awaken at the slightest sound of alarm.


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2005)

*Magyar Rhinehold, human rogue*

Mag secures his cloak, settles his pouch of sling bullets in easy reach on his belt, then trots up on deck. He wraps the sling easily around his hand--easy to snap out for use, but out of the way for handling the shortspear. 

The spear itself, though stripped of most of its ostentation, still shows signs of its original use: Mag could do nothing to remove the false runes inscribe all along the shaft, and the glass jewel set in the haft would, he had decided, take too much effort to dig out without damaging the weapon. Still, it was far more serviceable without all the feathers and small animal pelts that used to adorn it. Whether Mag himself would be able to use the shortspear for it's more utilitarian purpose, well, that was still to be seen.

"I appreciate it, Noon," the young man says at the warrior's announcement he'll be in earshot. It goes without saying that Mag has little experience with guarding. Still he sets himself to the task, walking a circuit around the railing, crossing the middle of the deck, checking ropes are still secure, ladders still withdrawn and where they were left. 

"When mother told me I had a great life of walking the boards ahead of me, I can't say this is what I imagined," he mutters to himself. Then he shrugs and resumes the watch.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 22, 2005)

_Magyar comes back up on deck carrying his spear in one hand and with his sling wrapped around the other.

The river splashes gently against the hull, and the masts creak in the wind.

Suddenly, a cry rings out from the shore, faint but clear--_


----------



## Druke (Nov 22, 2005)

Unknown PC   


"Ahoy the ship.  Awake and prepare to defend thyself! You are being boarded!"


----------



## jkason (Nov 22, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag jumps at the cry, and rushes to those on deck. He prods Noonchuck with the blunt end of his shortspear. 

"Noon, we've got trouble." 

Without waiting to get a response, he yells up to the crow's nest: "Colmarr! Can you see whoever it is out there?"

[sblock=OOC]Is the Druke post part of the game, or a random thread invasion? I kept my post intentionally vague so it should work whether that's the cry I heard or if it was just an indistinct cry.[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Nov 22, 2005)

[sblock]The Druke post is indeed part of the game.[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 22, 2005)

[sblock=OOC]You opened a new account just for us?  Awww, you shouldn't have.  And as first mate, do I get a cabin?[/sblock]

Braer is awakened by the noise and hurriedly straps on his gear and rushes to the deck.  He scans the waters for any sign of a hostile ship and shouts, "What was that" If no ship is immedeately present he follows it up with, "Colmarr, Was that voice real or magical"


----------



## Mallak (Nov 22, 2005)

[sblock]Yes, you do get a cabin, and no, I didn't open a new account just for you.  It's not even my account.[/sblock]


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 22, 2005)

Noonchuck jumps to his feet, and snaps to awareness, grabbing his harpoon. Even the few minutes of rest he was able to get have refreshed him somewhat.

"Where?" he asks Magyar. "What have you seen and heard?"

Upon getting any indication of the direction of the threat, either from his own listening, or from Magyar, Noonchuck heads to the side of the boat, harpoon held ready to strike, its steel point glinting in the moonlight.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 23, 2005)

_Mag stands at the bottom of the mast, hollering up at Colmarr.

N'un T'Chauck leaps to his feet, his eyes piercing the darkness.  Immediately he sees a man climbing over the bow of the boat, dressed all in dark clothing.  He carries a dull dagger in his teeth, and a thin sword hangs at his side.  He takes the dagger from his teeth and takes aim at the bellowing stage magician.

N'un T'Chauck estimates that he is maybe 50 or so feet from the enemy combatant.  Mag is on the other side of the mast hollering up to Colmarr with his back to the enemy, about 10 feet closer to the man than N'un T'Chauck is.

At the same time, still in the cabin, Braer is just now rolling out of bed, groping for his gear in the dark._

[sblock]We are in combat rounds, gentlemen.  Keep your actions appropriate.  Also, if anyone knows of a quick and easy grid-mapping utility and a place to host small pics, let me know and I'll see about getting a grid map up.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 23, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Beginning to wake at the strange but faint call, Magyar’s yell stirs him to urgency. Quickly divesting himself of his bedding, Colmarr picks up his loaded crossbow as he stands to look for the threat, calling loudly as he does so in the most dangerous voice he can manage, “Stop where you are or die where you stand...”

OOC
[SBLOCK]If he spots anyone and can take a shot he does so.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mallak (Nov 23, 2005)

[sblock=OOC]Colmarr will spend this round getting up.  I'll let you know if you can see anything after you're up.

Also, how do you get it to say "OOC" instead of "Spoiler" in front of the "Show" button?

Edit: Thanks, Colmarr![/sblock]


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 23, 2005)

Seeing the threat to his shipmate, N'un T'Chauck attempts to give warning. "Magyar, behind you!"  He hefts the cruelly barbed harpoon and moves towards the figure boarding the ship as fast as he can.  "Old One guide my throw, straight and true," he prays to his spirit deity as he runs.

[sblock]N'un T'Chauck will hurl his harpoon as soon as he's in range (30'), holding one end of the trailing rope in his other hand.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Mallak]







			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Colmarr will spend this round getting up.  I'll let you know if you can see anything after you're up.
> 
> Also, how do you get it to say "OOC" instead of "Spoiler" in front of the "Show" button?




I assumed that, that's why I only posted him standing up and retrieving his crossbow.  

[ SBLOCK=OOC ] Will do it, just remove the spaces.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mallak (Nov 23, 2005)

_N'un T'Chauck rushes at the intruder raising his harpoon to throw.  Ten paces from the man he hurls the weapon with deadly aim.

The steel barb of the harpoon slams through the man's left side just below the ribcage at the moment he lets fly with his dagger.  He spins away and falls, catching himself with his hands.  

The dagger sails high over Mag's shoulder and bounces off the mast in front of him, clattering to the deck.

Another man dressed in dark clothes is climbing over the bow opposite the first man, and a third man is coming over the bow where the first did.

Back in his cabin, Braer has laid his hands on his rapier and whip dagger.

Below the deck, Denther awakens to muffled shouts and pounding feet on the planks above him.

In the crow's nest, Colmarr rolls out of his blankets, grabs his nearby loaded crossbow, and quickly gains his feet.

Down in Colmarr's cabin, Grondar is dreaming that someone is using his head as a bass drum.  Near him in the bunk, Troth lies in a fitful sleep, the noises of the bustle on deck disturbing him._


----------



## mps42 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Denther*

Unsure of what the noises are, Denther will crawl out of his bedroll, not bothering to put on his leather or even shoes, and head up to see what's going on.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 23, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Near him in the bunk, Troth lies in a fitful sleep, the noises of the bustle on deck disturbing him.[/i]




**ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ**
_humphf? ....... what was that?_

Troth open his eyes and hear some noise from deck. _what can that be?_ he slowly gets up of the bead and limps his way to the deck taking good time and using the walls as suport.
The only thing he weares is his pants and shirt, and a cloth piece soaked in sea water wrapped around his knee.

ooc: [sblock] Are troths kne any better? [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 23, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Thug*

Zzzzzzz...
Grondar rolls over, cursing in his sleep the dwarf that use his head as a drum.


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _N'un T'Chauck rushes at the intruder raising his harpoon to throw.  Ten paces from the man he hurls the weapon with deadly aim.
> 
> The steel barb of the harpoon slams through the man's left side just below the ribcage at the moment he lets fly with his dagger.  He spins away and falls, catching himself with his hands.
> 
> ...




"Holy--!" Mag cries out at speed of his companion and the weapon clanging on the mast. He hasn't even time to turn and look before he sees the second man, this one in front of him across the deck. 

Without thinking, Mag abandons his shortspear, leaving only the dagger at his waist and the sling in his hand. The latter he loads with one of his bullets, then lets loose at the new enemy.

"Boarding party! All hands on deck!"
[sblock=OOC]I think that all works out: free action to drop the spear, move action to load the sling, then a standard action to fire the sling at the enemy on the opposite bow.[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Nov 23, 2005)

_The man that N'un T'Chauck speared is beginning to push himself to his feet, clutching at the steel shaft jutting from his side.  His companion pulls his dagger and rushes to the man's side, in an apparent attempt to cut the rope free of the harpoon.  However, as he begins to move, Magyar's slingstone flies out of the night.  Whether by expert aim or sheer luck, the bullet catches the man square on the temple, and he tumbles to the wooden planks as if his legs had been cut from beneath him.  A thin thread of blood trickles from his hairline.

Up in the crow's nest, Colmarr scans the darkness for the cause of Mag's original cry.  He sees nothing through the darkness and fog, but hearing the commotion below he glances down in time to see Mag load his sling.  His eyes are drawn quickly to the man N'un T'Chauck had earlier speared, and he sees the man running to help him.  He raises his crossbow and takes aim, but the man collapses from Mag's sling bullet before he get's the chance to fire.  He scans the darkness for another target and sees the flash of a dagger leaving the hand of the third man on deck (who was previously unknown to Colmarr) as well as a fourth man clamouring over the bow where the second came up.

The third assailant slings his dagger at N'un T'Chauck.  The throw sails well to the side, passing over the railing on the opposite side of the ship and falling into the river with a muffled splash.

Down below in the hold, Denther makes it to the bottom of the ladder up to the main deck when he hears Magyar almost swear and call out "Boarding party!  All hands on deck!"

That same cry reaches Braer as he exits his cabin.  He opens the door to the deck, expecting to see the deck of the ship under the starlit night.  Instead, the large, bulky frame of a human dressed all in black fills the doorframe, left hand extended as if he were reaching for the doorknob.  The look on his face is as surprised as Braer's.  The intruder recovers first, lunging with the rapier held in his right hand.  Caught off-guard, Braer barely manages to twist aside in time to change a killing thrust into a wicked slash across the ribs.  His chest burning with pain, Braer quickly decides on a course of action.

Behind Braer, Troth has wandered into the hall, limping slightly on his injured leg.  The only light in the narrow corridor is that which comes in by the open door.  In the dim moonlight, he sees the short figure of Braer take a slash across the ribs._

[sblock=OOC]Still waiting on N'un T'Chauck's, Braer's, Troth's, and Denther's actions for this round which.  N'un T'Chauck's and Denther's actions will come just before Magyar makes his attack, Braer's and Troth's actions will come just after Braer is wounded (which occured at about the same time as Mag's attack).  Also, the man N'un T'Chauck speared has not yet taken his full action, but I doubt N'un T'Chauck will let him accomplish much.[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 23, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Behind Braer, Troth has wandered into the hall, limping slightly on his injured leg.  The only light in the narrow corridor is that which comes in by the open door.  In the dim moonlight, he sees the short figure of Braer take a slash across the ribs.[/i]




Troth wanting to scream out, get himself to be quiet and tries as fast his injured leg permits him, go back to his quarter and get his Rapier.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Denther Mosie*

Down below in the hold, Denther makes it to the bottom of the ladder up to the main deck when he hears Magyar almost swear and call out "Boarding party! All hands on deck!"

"Mush!" Denther turns and grabs his leather jerkin and daggers and begins to shrug into the armor.

[sblock=OOC] as soon as denther has the armor on, he will head topside.[/sblock]


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 24, 2005)

N'un T'Chauck wraps his end of the harpoon rope around his left arm with a quick twist flip and grabs it firm. He then runs towards his speared foe, his eyes intent on the shaft of his harpoon. Once he reaches the man, he'll try to grab the harpoon and wrench it from his victim. 

His blood boils but he does not rage. _I know not who these men are, but they came seeking death, and that is what they shall find here... *their* death..._


----------



## Mallak (Nov 26, 2005)

_Denther rushes back to his armor, hastily pulling it on. 

Troth hobbles around in his room, searching for his rapier in the dark.  His foot collides with Grondar's midsection, finally bringing the sleeping man fully awake.

N'un T'Chauck rushes at the man, attempting to grab the harpoon and yank it from the man's body.  His enemy has risen to one knee and catches N'un T'Chauck's hands, attempting to twist aside.  N'un T'Chauck foot slides in the man's blood decorating the deck and the barbarian is thrown down and away, sliding across the deck, almost to the feet of the last man to climb onto the ship._

[sblock=OOC]Denther, you do realize how long it takes to get into armor, don't you?  I'll assume you're donning your leather jerkin hastily, which will lower the AC bonus by 1 and will take 30 seconds, or 5 rounds (donning normally will give you the normal AC bonus, but it will take a full minute, or 10 rounds).[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 26, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Troth hobbles around in his room, searching for his rapier in the dark.  His foot collides with Grondar's midsection, finally bringing the sleeping man fully awake.





Troth tumbles in the dark rom and almost fall over the sleeping Grondar "Grondar! we are under attack!" "take your weapon and follow me!"


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 26, 2005)

Noonchuck is surprised by the harpooned man's strength and speed, especially as he slips in the the large pool of blood that has formed. _A man who has lost this much blood, still fighting?  They fight like spirit creatures_, he thinks.  As he gains his bearings on the deck, he quickly tries to stand and draw his obsidian blade at the same time, facing his closest attacker.  His rage is growing....

[sblock]He'll fight defensively until he gets back on his feet.  Depending on how many foes are near enough to attack, he may want to start raging now....[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Nov 27, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Denther, you do realize how long it takes to get into armor, don't you?  I'll assume you're donning your leather jerkin hastily, which will lower the AC bonus by 1 and will take 30 seconds, or 5 rounds (donning normally will give you the normal AC bonus, but it will take a full minute, or 10 rounds).[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC] Yes, I know but, he would not be dumb enough to go up unprotected.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr continues to scan for enemies, as he tries to put a bolt in the last man to climb aboard.


----------



## Druke (Nov 27, 2005)

Unknow PC


Tries to spot how many attackers are coming at the ship from the shore side.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 27, 2005)

Braer takes a step away from his assailiant, and returns the favor with his own thrust and slams the door in his face[sblock=OOC]If I can't slam the door forget that part, but I think i can free, standard, move but not movement.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 27, 2005)

*Grondar - human Thug*

What?! 
says Grondar. 
what attack?
Grondar gets up and search for his spear.
_Damn, I left it on the lower deck, but than he remember that his sap is tied to his belt._
Grondar unties his sap and tries to rush outside (In zig zag or straight line)

OOC:
[sblock]
I'm going to some field training in the army, I'll be back this Friday, so play Grondar if you can
He'll attack and charge the man at the door with the sap.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 28, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Thanking his knife-throwing cousins for foisting target practice on him, Mag reloads the sling and chooses the next closest enemy still on his feet, letting loose with another bullet.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 29, 2005)

_Braer lunges at the man in front of him.  His enemy attempts to parry the flashing blade, but Braer's rapier snakes around the man's sword and plunges into his chest just below the breastbone.  As Braer steps back and lets the man slide off his sword, though the man's head is wrapped with a black cloth, Braer can see the fellow's eyes are wide with surprise.  As the man falls, his companion standing directly behind him, whom Braer had not seen before, lunges across the fallen man's body.  Braer attempts to slam the door in the attacker's face, but the man's blade flashes across Braer's arm, opening a gash from wrist to shoulder, slicing across his collar bone, and just nicking his throat.  Blood pours from the huge wound, soaking the deck planks.  Braer stumbles back, a feeling of light-headedness creeping up on him.

Back in Colmarr's cabin, Troth grabs his rapier and hurries back out into the corridor in time to catch Braer from behind as he stumbles backwards.  He sees a figure in black lying in the doorway, and another standing framed by the night, a wicked looking rapier gleaming wetly in the moonlight.

Grondar rushes around the corner, almost colliding with the two men in front of him already crowding the corridor.  Troth hands Braer back to Grondar and advances on the figure in black.  The planks here are slick with blood, and a dead man's body lies between them.  

Below in the hold, Denther is hurridly pulling on his armor.

On deck, the man whom N'un T'Chauck had earlier harpooned attempts to pull the barbed shaft from his body. He gently eases it from the wound, quickly placing his hand over his side to stem the flow of blood.  

Mag let's fly with his slingstone at the man towering over N'un T'Chauck.  The stone flies well and true, crashing into the man's left cheekbone.  Even at his distance, Magyar can hear the snap of delicate bones crunching.  The pirate appears spitting mad as he draws his rapier, preparing to stab the big barbarian at his feet, his eyes already seeking out the man with the sling.  A half second later, Colmarr's bolt blossoms between the man's ribs, high on his right side.  The man stumbles back against the railing of the ship, his left hand clutching the shaft where it enters his chest.

N'un T'Chauck gains his feet quickly, his obsidian dagger coming into his hand.  One enemy is on the rails clutching at the crossbow bolt protruding from his chest, the other is on his knees attempting to keep his intestines in.

Colmarr scans the ship for enemies.  There is one man left standing in the bow.  A rucuss aft draws his attention to the cabin.  He sees a body lying in the doorway and another black clad shape with a drawn sword preparing to enter the cabin.  Where had those two come from?  By the looks of things, those inside the cabin were giving a good accounting of themselves.

Back at the bow, the third enemy has arrived just in time to see his fellow take a sling stone to the head and an arrow to the chest.  He spares his fallen comrades only a short glance before he turns around and fairly dives back over the railing.  He can be heard scrambling and bumping his way down the side of the hull, probably with the aid of a rope.  He is on the port side of the ship, facing away from the shore where the warning call first arose.  

Between the shore and the ship the fog has grown thicker so that the line of the shore can no longer be discerned._

[sblock=OOC]N'un T'Chauck, you still have the opportunity to act, since those near you are all severely wounded and you may want to change your earlier stated action.  Troth, you also have the opportunity to make a strike or wait for your opponent.  Grondar will be behind you, though there is only room for one of you to fight.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Thinking that those on deck can handle things there, Colmarr reloads his crossbow and fires at the invader still trying to enter the cabin.


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Thanking whatever luck watches out for his kind, Mag decides not to test that luck further. Instead, he stows the sling and takes up the shortspear, readying himself for a closer look at the damage thus far done.

[sblock=OOC]I think stowing the sling and picking up the discarded weapon each count as move actions, so that should be Mag's full turn. I'm also assuming he hasn't noticed the men in the doorway yet?[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 29, 2005)

*Barbarian/expert*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Back in Colmarr's cabin, Troth grabs his rapier and hurries back out into the corridor in time to catch Braer from behind as he stumbles backwards.  He sees a figure in black lying in the doorway, and another standing framed by the night, a wicked looking rapier gleaming wetly in the moonlight.
> 
> Grondar rushes around the corner, almost colliding with the two men in front of him already crowding the corridor.  Troth hands Braer back to Grondar and advances on the figure in black.  The planks here are slick with blood, and a dead man's body lies between them.




*BRAER! *aaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Troth enter rage at the sight of his new frind with a huge wound. He charges the figure witha rapier still dripping with Braer's blood.



Rapier attack: +1  damage: 1d6+3 18-20x2

9/9 round of rage
+4 str / +4 con / +2 will / -2 AC

ooc: [sblock] is that correct? +1 as attack for a rapier?[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Nov 29, 2005)

_Troth barrels forward, slashing at his enemy, unmindful of his own safety.  The man attempts to parry, but Troth batters the weakling's sword aside.  The barbarian's blade stabs high into the figure's shoulder, slashing across the throat, down the torso, and cutting back across the abdomen.  The intruder falls back with a high-pitched scream, weapon tumbling from lifeless fingers.  He twitches once, then is still, blood fanning out across the gently rolling deck.

The sounds of battle aft alert Magyar to the possible presence of enemies behind him.

Colmarr reloads his crossbow in time to see Troth come charging out of the cabin, unmindful of his injured leg, and slay what was only moments before an imposing figure in black.  The wind has been picking up throughout the battle and is beginning to chill the little gnome.  Down below, the escaping pirate sounds as if he is getting in to a small rowboat and attempting to maneuver away from the Pander Ban, but all view is obscured by the thick white fog that covers the river._

[sblock=OOC]Troth, you will be raging for 7 rounds, not 9.  The +4 Str +4 Con raging provides are bonuses to your total score, not the mod.  This means they provide a +2 bonus to the mod.  This also means your attack will be at +7 and you will do 1d6 + 5 damage when you hit.[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 29, 2005)

Braer stumbles back into his cabin and tries to find something to staunch his bleeding shoulder, and hopes he hsn't lost too much blood.  He grabs at the blanket on the bed and drapes it over his shoulder and looks for something to tie it down.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 29, 2005)

N'un T'Chauck is surprised and relieved to see his foe taken down by his friends' missile fire.  He stands up and tries to pull his harpoon towards him using the rope that is attached to it.

[sblock]If necessary, he'll sheath his knife and use two hands (if the guy he originally hit is holding onto it.  Though I suppose he can't hold the harpoon and his guts very easily. Assuming he is able to obtain his harpoon, he'll use it to keep the two wounded boarders at bay.  If they offer any resistance and don't immediately surrender, he'll finish them off, but he wants to try to take at least one of them alive.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 30, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr turns back to the deck, firing at any of the boarding party who is still standing when he gets the chance. He also listens to see if he can pinpoint the intruder attempting to row away.

OOC
[SBLOCK]If there is no enemy standing on deck when Colmarr can fire again, he will attempt to put a bolt into the man rowing away if he can determine where he is.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 30, 2005)

*Grondar - Human thug*

Grondar help Braer to enter the cabin, he hand him a wet cloth and the water filled bucket.
Here, use this, Colmarr used it and it worked.
He then rush outside, sap in hand, he is trying to focus himself, the drums keep beating inside his head.

[sblock]
Any foes to punch to death?
[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Nov 30, 2005)

_Braer leans against the bulkhead in Colmarr's cabin, resting on the gnome's bunk.  He has a blanket pressed against his shoulder.  It is slowly becoming soaked with his blood.  He's good for the moment, and he may even be able to move around carefully, but he will eventually need medical attention.

Grondar rushes up beside Troth, still feeling a little disoriented.  He steps out onto the deck, looking around.  Up in the bow he can see N'un T'Chauck standing with his dagger out, Magyar with his spear, and two ruffians in dark clothes.  There's another dark shape lying prone on the deck.

N'un T'Chauck hauls his harpoon back in by the rope.  Taking it in hand, he watches the two men carefully.

The man with the bolt in his chest looks at the big barbarian wielding his harpoon, takes a quick glance over his shoulder, snaps the shaft of the bolt off near his chest, and tumbles backwards over the gunnel, falling into the river with a great splash.

Colmarr attempts to locate the man rowing through the fog, but he can't see a thing.  He fires blindly at a point where he thought he heard splashing, but he can't tell whether he hit anything.

Back in Colmarr's cabin, the Captain suddenly sticks his head in and sees Braer lying wounded._ "Troth!" _he bellows._ "Help me with the first mate.  He's bleeding all over the deck!"


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag starts at the new direction of the sounds of combat, realizing he's focused himself too narrowly. He casts his glance around, trying to spot potential opponents before they can sneak up on him.

[sblock=OOC]If the coast looks clear, Mag will close to help Noon, following his lead. If there are able-bodied enemies about, Mag will call out an alarm and charge them.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 30, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Dropping his crossbow on his bedding, Colmarr singings a short phrase and reaches into his pouch...drawing a bolt with his other hand it becomes shrouded in light upon his last sung word as he drops it towards the deck point first. _Well if there is anyone else about, I hope this reveals them more clearly_, he thinks as he watches the bolt fall.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Colmarr casts _light_ on a bolt which he then drops towards the deck point first.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 30, 2005)

*round 2/7 rage*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> [/i] "Troth!" _he bellows._ "Help me with the first mate.  He's bleeding all over the deck!"




Troth will attack the nearest treat not hearing or ignoring involuntary the call for help.


attack +7 / damage 1d6+5


----------



## Mallak (Dec 1, 2005)

_A shining beacon of light suddenly appears above the deck.  Magyar looks up.  What could it be?  It seems to be getting bigger, coming closer . . . Yikes!  Magyar dodges out of the way just in time as a shining crossbow bolt falls from the heavens and sticks with a solid _*thunk*_ into the planks.  

The shining bolt lights up the deck, revealing no new enemies.  The man who was harpooned has risen to his feet and is attempting to stumble toward the railing, away from N'un T'Chauck.

Troth, too, sees the bolt of light fall from the sky.  It illuminates the deck, and he sees the man trying to get away.  Troth charges after the man, dripping blade held to the side, ready to strike as soon as he is in range._


----------



## unleashed (Dec 1, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Seeing no-one else except the harpooned man, which he’s sure those on deck will handle before he reaches it, Colmarr collects all his gear and begins to climb down as it’s far too cold to sleep the rest of the night in the crows nest.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 1, 2005)

_Somewhere between the shore and the boat there is suddenly a great splash!  A voice rings out over the water, filled with command.  Magyar recognizes it as the same powerful voice that called out to the ship earlier._ "Enemy in the water near you!  Surender and we will pull you out... resist and you will be run through.  This is your only chance at life.  I advise that you take it." _This is followed by the sounds of more splashing and a spluttering voice cries out, _"Gak!  Help me, I can't swim!"


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 1, 2005)

N'un T'Chauck raises his harpoon and aims it at the man who has already tasted his barbed spear.  "Yield or die!" he yells at the pirate. 

[sblock]N'un T'Chauck will try to stop the pirate from going overboard if he can.  If by chance Troth gets out of the cabin and goes after this enemy, N'un T'Chauck won't interfere with his barbarian friend's rage.[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Dec 1, 2005)

[sblock=ooc]Does denther have his armor on yet?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 1, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

"Ack!" Mag cries out as the bolt falls. Realizing it doesn't seem to be volatile now that it's settled, Mag scans the area. Noonchuck has the wounded well in hand, and Mag himself is surprisingly whole. 

That's when the cry from below registers: clearly, Mag's own luck hasn't held out for his shipmates. Preferring to leave the fighting to those trained in it, the young man hustles his way belowdecks, calling when he's below: "It's Mag, captain. Where are you two? How bad is it?"


----------



## Mallak (Dec 1, 2005)

_From out amongst the fog of the river more cries and splashing are heard.  "Malachi grab the guy and help him not drown. I am coming toward you. Make some noise!" "This guy isn't making enough noise for you? AAHH!! NOISE! Over this way!"

Back on the deck, Troth charges toward the escaping attacker, entering N'un T'Chauck's throwing path just as N'un T'Chauck calls out.  The man at the railing looks back over his shoulder in time to see Troth, terrible in his rage, come crashing down on him.  He has time for one panicked shriek before Troth's rapier crashes into his head, biting deeply into his skull.  The blade sticks for a moment before Troth yanks it out, the lifeless body toppling backwards into the river.  Troth whirls back to the deck, sword gleaming, red eyes searching for more enemies.

Below, Denther finishes hastily donning his armor and rushes up on deck.  He is momentarily blinded by coming out into the unexpectedly bright light.

Colmarr makes it safely down to the deck.

From Colmarr's cabin, Mag hears the capaint call, _"In here, Mag!  Braer's hurt pretty bad, he's beeding all over the place.  Fetch the medicine kit from my cabin, and bring a stout length of cord and a light." _It is quite dark in the aft corridor, the only light being what enters through the door to the deck.  Some little light also trickles past the partially opened door to the captain's cabin. 

Captain Ben turns back to Braer.  _"Hang in there, mate.  Mag'll be here soon and we'll get that arm fixed up.  How're ya feelin'?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 1, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Watching the last invader fall overboard after Troth skewers him, Colmarr then begins to search the bodies which still remain on deck to see if there is anything which will identify the attackers.


----------



## jkason (Dec 1, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag scrambles into the captain's cabin, grabbing up whatever light is there and casting about for the bag he saw Colmarr with earlier. If there's any kind of cord in the room, he'll throw that in the bag before moving to Colmarr's cabin. If not, he'll leave the bag with the captain and run to the cargo hold looking for a likely length of something to tie off the first mate's wounds.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 1, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Back on the deck, Troth charges toward the escaping attacker, entering N'un T'Chauck's throwing path just as N'un T'Chauck calls out.  The man at the railing looks back over his shoulder in time to see Troth, terrible in his rage, come crashing down on him.  He has time for one panicked shriek before Troth's rapier crashes into his head, biting deeply into his skull.  The blade sticks for a moment before Troth yanks it out, the lifeless body toppling backwards into the river.  Troth whirls back to the deck, sword gleaming, red eyes searching for more enemies.




He indeed does. With his eyes blood red, his Rapier dripping of blood and a score in his blade from the yanking and veins swallowed up, Troth charges the other dark figure still standing.

Scum! DIE!

rage roud 3/7
attack +7 / damage 1d6+5


----------



## Mallak (Dec 2, 2005)

[sblock=OOC]There is no other dark figure still standing.  They've all either been dispatched or fallen overboard.  Or both.[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 2, 2005)

_Inside the captain's cabin, Magyar sees a lit lamp attached to the desk.  The medicine bag is on the floor near the desk.  Magyar isn't sure what the captain meant by "cord," but he knows there is some rope on deck.  It's probably too big for tying off wounds, though.  Nothing else in the cabin catches Magyar's eye as being "cord."  Magyar grabs the bag and figures out the clever twisting realease mechanism to detatch the lamp from the desk.  With these items in hand, he hurries back to the captain and Braer._

"Ah, thank you, Mag."  _Captain Ben opens the bag and removes a bottle.  He uncorks it and takes a quick swig._ "I hate wasting good rum," _he mutters.  To Braer, he says, _"Ok, let's get a look at that arm." 

_After dropping the items off, Magyar runs to the cargo hold where a bit of searching turns up some light twine.  Back to the cabin he goes...

Meanwhile, Colmarr is searching bodies on deck.  He first searches the man Magyar felled with the slingstone.  Pulling off the man's head wrap reveals a human of average appearance, in his late twenties perhaps.  He carries nothing of value save his rapier, which is of average quality.  His dagger is nearby where it landed when he fell.  Next, Colmarr notices padded grapnels, painted black, hooked over the railings on either side of the bow.  Knotted rope, died black and made of silk, extends down into the fog from each.  Colmarr pulls the port side rope up and finds the end has been cut with a knife.  This is the same side on which the last attacker escaped.  On the starboard side, the rope seems to be tied to something at the other end.  The inquisitive gnome heads aft.  Here he discovers another padded grapnel hooked over the starboard side and connected to something in the fog.  He removes the two bodies from the cabin doorway, freeing up the passage.  Both have the same dagger/rapier combo of weapons, but one is a grizzled old man with a weathered face and gray in his hair while the other is a young female in her early twenties.  The clothes of all three, though not identical, are uniformly black.  The clothes of the two near the doorway are soaked in blood, and the deck planks glisten darkly in the light of the magicked bolt._

[sblock=OOC]For a full description of the captain's cabin, see my earlier post on the subject when Colmarr entered the room.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 2, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Watch out for more foes boys, just on the off chance we haven’t seen the last of these ruffians, hopefully those that escaped are smart enough not to bother coming back, but you never know. Also the starboard grapple they used to board is still attached to something, likely a boat, so watch that one as I’ve pulled the other up. I’m going to find the captain and report, oh and don’t go throwing the bodies overboard yet the captain may want a look at them,” Colmarr calls to those still on the deck, before heading inside to find the captain.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 2, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]There is no other dark figure still standing.  They've all either been dispatched or fallen overboard.  Or both.[/sblock]




[sblock]wops... my fault[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 2, 2005)

_From out of the fog comes another call._ 

"Hello! Is anyone there?!"


----------



## mps42 (Dec 2, 2005)

"well, I guess I know now to sleep with my armor on." Denther says with a wry smile as he surveys the scene. 
 "Does anyone need any help?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 2, 2005)

The voice sounds a bit confused... "... We thought _you_ needed help!"

[sblock=Mallak]Start moving towards the ship[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 2, 2005)

_Slowly, sounds of rowing come nearer the ship.  The fog is slowly whirling on the starboard side.  The disturbance resolves itself into a dark shape moving through the fog, about the size of a rowboat._


----------



## Druke (Dec 2, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _ a dark shape moving through the fog, about the size of a rowboat._




Wakil thinking he is now close enough raisess his voice to larger ship.   "We would like to speak to your captin."

   Diplomacy +8


----------



## Mallak (Dec 2, 2005)

[sblock=OOC]Unfortunately, PCs generally don't care what your Diplomacy score is, and there aren't any NPCs close enough to hear.  You'll have to rely on the PCs' tender hearts and your own negotiating skills. Good luck![/sblock]


----------



## Druke (Dec 2, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Unfortunately, PCs generally don't care what your Diplomacy score is, and there aren't any NPCs close enough to hear.  You'll have to rely on the PCs' tender hearts and your own negotiating skills. Good luck![/sblock]





I was just reminding you for when the captin came out.  Unless, he is your character.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Dec 2, 2005)

Braer decides to conserve his strength instead of responding to the captain and simply tries to stay concious.
[sblock=OOC]My internet is messy so I may not be able to post much for a while.  And is Jdvn1 part of the adventure too. And are these additions temporary or permanent.[/sblock]


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 3, 2005)

Hearing the sound of voices in the fog, Noonchuck goes over to the side of the ship from which they come to see who is calling, harpoon at the ready. He'll not expose himself as too large a target as he looks over the side of the ship. "Halt and identify yourself, boatman!" he yells at the figures in the boat.  He's not going to allow anyone to come onto the ship until the captain or mate gives them permission.


----------



## Druke (Dec 3, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> "Halt and identify yourself, boatman!" he yells at the figures in the boat.





"Malachi and Wakil champions of Adonai plus one prisoner.  I yelled the warning to you.  Allow us to speak to your captin."


Wakil senses for evil other than the prisoner on the rowboat.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 3, 2005)

_The accursed fog makes it difficult to see anything other than general shapes.  Those on the rowboat below can see out of the fog more easily than those on the ship can see into it.  N'un T'Chauck can make out the shape of the rowboat, and maybe a figure or two.  If there were more light, he could likely see better.

Down in the rowboat, Wakil can sense no evil anywhere nearby.

Down in Colmarr's cabin, Captain Ben pulls back the blanket from the edge of Braer's arm, near the wrist.  Immediately, blood begins to flow down over his hand.  The captain splashes some rum over the wound, which nearly doubles the fire Braer is feeling in his arm, but the captain quickly puts the blanket back in place.  He mutters something under his breath, but Braer's sharp ears pick it up._ "It's bleedin' so much...how're you supposed to stitch a wound that won't stop bleeding?" _Turning, he bellows out the open door, _"I need more hands in here!"

[sblock=OOC]Druke, please remember to keep your OOC comments inside sblocks.  You can put modifier reminders (like "Diplomacy +8") outside of sblocks, but in that case make them a dim color like Drowned Hero has done in some of his posts.

To those curious, yes, Jdvn1 is part of this.  As for how long these players and their characters will be hanging around, well, I guess that's up to the players themselves and the whims of the dice and/or GM. Just as it is for any player or character.  But as for Druke and Jdvn1, I believe they're hoping to become a permanent part of the group.[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Dec 3, 2005)

Braer mumbles, "Colmarr had a spell..."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Already on his way to the cabins, Colmarr runs when the captain calls. Upon entering his own cabin he sees the large amount of blood. _Why is it always my cabin_, he thinks for a second before saying, “Will someone tie that arm off...better he loses the arm than bleeds to death.”


----------



## Mallak (Dec 3, 2005)

_Magyar comes running in on Colmarr's heels carrying the twine he found._ "Here, give me that," _the captain says, taking the cord from Magyar._ "Colmarr, hold this light.  Now you lie still, Braer.  This will likely sting a little." _Captain Ben pulls back the blanket from the top of Braer's arm.  He quickly loops the cord around the arm just below the shoulder, tying off a quick tourniquet.  His strong hands still remember pulling sail as a lowly deckhand; the cord is very tight, and the knot he ties is a good one.  Quickly, the flow of blood from the arm slows, but blood is still seeping down Braer's chest from the cut below his collarbone.  The captain pours out a libation on the wound before pressing the sodden blanket to the man's chest._ "Braer, bring your other hand up and hold this here.  Colmarr, you're likely handier with a needle than I.  Give me that light back, and I'll hold his arm down.  You should find needle and thread in the bag--but then, you've done this before." _So saying, the captain takes the light from Colmarr and takes hold of Braer's arm very gently, holding just above the wrist where the cut begins._


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag tries to stay out of the way, but watches with a sick fascination as the captain and the gnome work on the first mate. And he once again silently thanks his luck that it's not him turned into a human pincushion.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Yes, I should become quite the expert at this rate sir.” _This is going to take a lot longer than the last one_, Colmarr thinks as he hunts through the bag. Finding the needle and thread he begins working just above the wrist, worrying more about speed than neatness with such a large wound, as he’d like the tourniquet removed as soon as possible. While he progresses up the arm he gives a broken report...hoping it will occupy Braer’s mind as well as inform the captain of how things sit aboard ship at this time. “Well the boarders are taken care of captain...I’ve told the crew to leave the bodies for now as you may be able to tell who they are, as you have far more experience with humans than I sir...they definitely seemed to be a team of some sort though, as they were all equipped the same...currently there are two men approaching in a rowboat demanding to speak with you captain...say their names are Malachi and Wakil champions of Adonai, and that they shouted the warning to the ship...supposedly they have a prisoner...N’un T’Chauck has told them to stay where they are...”


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 3, 2005)

"I know not this Adoni.  You shall stay in your boat until the captain allows you to board!"  N’un T’Chauck will continue to hold them at bay until he hears otherwise from the captain or Colmarr.  [sblock]He'll try to keep an eye on them without making a target of himself, shifting position every so often.  He'll also make sure that Troth doesn't do anything crazy in his raging condition.[/sblock]


----------



## Druke (Dec 3, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> "You shall stay in your boat until the captain allows you to board!"  N’un T’Chauck will continue to hold them at bay until he hears otherwise from the captain or Colmarr.




"Understood," Wakil answers the voice from the ship.  He turns and converses with Malachi, "So why do you think they attacked both the ship and the house?  Where is the captain? I thought he would be more thankfull of our warning." While still watching the large boat.  He whispers "I feel no evil from the boat but..."  as he shrugs his shoulders giving the silent look of don't let your guard down.  

Wakil still at the oars keeps the boat alongside the larger three mast vessel but not so close someone could jump in or use grappling roaps.  He is also warry of projectiles.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 3, 2005)

_Between the sharp pain in his chest, the loss of feeling in his arm, and the general numbness of the rest of his body, Braer hardly notices the stab of the needle in his arm as Colmarr works.

Captain Ben grunts to himself as Colmarr reports on the goings on above deck._ "Hhm.  Pirates, most likely.  Sea scum.  Still, I suppose I should go above and have a look, and talk to these fellows in the rowboat.  Magyar!  Take this light and hold Braer's arm.  Make sure he doesn't move around while Colmarr's working."

_The captain then heads above deck.

N'un T'Chauck is at the railing attempting to get a good look at the men in the rowboat.  Troth, at the tail end of his rage, is breathing hard and looking for something to release on.  Grondar, who had followed Troth out also looking for a fight, is standing near the blooded barbarian, sap in hand.  Denther, standing near the hold, has grown accustomed to the bright light.  The amount of blood on the deck is disturbing, but no one seems hurt.  He notices that Magyar, Colmarr, and Braer are not present, though._


----------



## Mallak (Dec 3, 2005)

_N'un T'Chauck can here the men in the boat conversing in low tones, but he can't make out what they're saying.  The captain quietly approaches N'un T'Chauck._ "Where are they?" _he asks in a quiet voice._ "Have you got a good look at them?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 3, 2005)

Malachi returns the whisper, "True, but they _are_ rather high up."

He then raises his voice to the shipcrew, "So you _don't_ need help? We were under the impression you were being attacked and could use some help. If you are not in need of assistance, we have some unconscious ruffians to attend to."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 3, 2005)

*Grondar - Human thug*

Sap in hand, Grondar still eyes the fog and the man in the boat.
I'll go to handle the pirates.
Grondar walks to the dead pirates.
Scums
he says and spit on the bodies, he put the weapon aside, search for anything else that could be in use for later.
Now you go to visit the sharks ... he he he
he says and start to drug the bodies, if no one objects he throw the bodies to the water.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 3, 2005)

_The wind which Colmarr had felt high up has been steadily dropping to ground level, but picking up in intensity.  It blows up the river mouth and chills all those aboard the ship.  In the rowboat, where the occupants are wrapped in the fog like a thick wet blanket, the effect is even more pronounced.  The boat begins to rock gently as the water becomes choppy.

The captain, staring down into the dense fog, quietly whispers to N'un T'Chauck, _"Have Denther and Grondar stand watch on port side, make sure they're not trying to slip around us.  Then bring Troth and come back here." _Down to the boat, he yells, _*"This is Captain Ben Turion of the Pander Ban.  Who are you, and what is your business?  What do you know of the ruffians who attacked my ship?"*


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 3, 2005)

Troth breaths more controled, but his eyes is still looking for a enemy. As his rage starts to end his veins are now in a normal state, he sits down as he slowly calms down.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 4, 2005)

"The fog is dense captain.  I cannot see the men in the boat clearly." N'un T'Chauck reports to Captain Ben. "So far they have not done anything threatening.  They claim to have one of our enemies in their boat."

N'un T'Chauck then goes to round up the other fighters on board and carry out the captain's orders. He calls out to them in a loud whisper. "Denther! Grondar! Captain wants you to watch the port side."  Finding Troth sitting on the deck, he rousts him back up. "Come brother, the captain wants us on the starboard side... if you're up to it... I'll help you if you need it," he says offering a hand.


----------



## jkason (Dec 4, 2005)

*Magyar, human rogue*

Mag takes the light and the captain's place, bracing himself against the sight of blood and his imagination going a little crazy with the thought of what this must feel like. 

"I have a great-uncle who did a psychic surgery act," he offers nervously, "But somehow this seems a little ... different than goat blood and a pig's bladder, huh?"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Dec 4, 2005)

Braer just turns his head toward Mag and says, "Just a little Mag, just a little.  No one feels pain and in the end everythings fine."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 4, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Really, a psychic surgery act, that’s quite unusual...though I have managed to see such on several occasions during my time amongst humans. Hmm, yes I suppose it would seem different, especially becasue you know this isn’t an illusion, but blood is blood after all so I wouldn’t worry too much about it,” Colmarr comments offhandedly as he continues stitching.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 4, 2005)

Malachi looks at Wakil with a odd face, as if to say _<How many times do we have to repeat ourselves?>_ "As we said before, we are Wakil and Malachi, servants of the god Adonai. As we said before, we thought you needed help. The ruffians also attacked us too--we were able to learn from them that there were more of them, and they were attacking a boat. We were told by Nerys Bevin to go to a Captain Ben Turion."


----------



## Mallak (Dec 4, 2005)

*"Did you say Nerys Bevin? Come aboard, come aboard, mates!  We have wounded!"*


----------



## Mallak (Dec 4, 2005)

_The unconcious ruffian in the boat begins violently thrashing about.  His eyes are open wide and his mouth is open, but no sound is coming out.  Indeed, he seems to be breathing in, one long, drawn in breath._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 4, 2005)

Malachi's eyes widen _<Now he tells us!>_ and he climbs up to the ship. As soon as his feet hit the deck, he looks for the wounded, "Where's the wounded? I was ship doctor on my last vessel. Do you have the necessary aid kit?"

For those who take a good look at him--although he's certainly not concentrating on any of you right now--he's a well-built, young man. His eyes pierce the darkness with a twinkle, but his clothes betray him. They're in one piece, but they're very ragged--as if he had been to Davy Jones' locker and back.

[sblock=OOC]The unconscious ruffian in _which_ boat?[/sblock]


----------



## Druke (Dec 4, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _The unconcious ruffian in the boat begins violently thrashing about.  His eyes are open wide and his mouth is open, but no sound is coming out.  Indeed, he seems to be breathing in, one long, drawn in breath._





[sblock=ooc]


He is both unconcious and his eye are wide open?

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 4, 2005)

*Grondar - Human thug*

When the captain give an "Aye" for the serveants of Adonai to board the ship,
Grondar goes back to finish his task, throwing the dead bodies to the water (After search).
he leaves the one awake to the merci of the captain.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 4, 2005)

Overhearing the captains directions, Denther will go over to the port rail, up towards the bow, and keep an eye on the sea for more intruders.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 5, 2005)

*Troth barbarian/half-elf*

Troth leaves the deck and put his gear on. when he returns he picks a high spoting ground on the oposite side of the ship then Denther.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 5, 2005)

_Wakil falls back in the little rowboat, stunned as an overwhelming, virulent evil aura suddenly pervades the ruffian's body at the same moment the man begins thrashing.

Simultaneous with the activity in the rowboat, the wind gusts violently in from the sea, pushing at the people on the ship.  The fog *flows* up the sides of the ship.  Amidships, it stops just shy of the edge of the railing.  Aft, it flows over the poop deck, roiling and spitting, and pulls up as a wall just shy of the edge of the light shed by the glowing quarrel.  The bow of the ship sees a similar suffocation by glowing white fog, pulsating in the light of the moon.

Down below in the rowboat, the river is rocking wildly and tossing the boat around.  The man is still thrashing violently, expelling little gasps of fog.  For a single moment, Wakil was touched by a sick, dark evil in the fog attempting to press in on him, but in that instant, the wind rushed in and began swirling around the little boat, clearing the air.  Wakil watches in fascination as the wood at the edges of the boat begins to smoke and warp where it is touched by the fog.

On deck, the crew notices the wood touched by the fog begin to blacken and smolder.  The captain is bellowing, _*"N'un T'Chauck!  Denther!  Grondar!  Up sail!  Troth, cut anchor!  Cut those grapnels from my ship!  Colmarr!  On deck!  All hands on deck!  Look alive on your feet or die in your bed!"* _Turning to Malachi he hollers, _"What heaven's hells is that!?"_ gesturing at the fog._


----------



## Druke (Dec 5, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Down below in the rowboat, the river is rocking wildly and tossing the boat around.  The man is still thrashing violently, expelling little gasps of fog.  For a single moment, Wakil was touched by a sick, dark evil in the fog attempting to press in on him, but in that instant, the wind rushed in and began swirling around the little boat, clearing the air.  Wakil watches in fascination as the wood at the edges of the boat begins to smoke and warp where it is touched by the fog.
> 
> On deck, the crew notices the wood touched by the fog begin to blacken and smolder.  The captain is bellowing, [/i]*"N'un T'Chauck!  Denther!  Grondar!  Up sail!  Troth, cut anchor!  Cut those grapnels from my ship!  Colmarr!  On deck!  All hands on deck!  Look alive on your feet or die in your bed!"* _Turning to Malachi he hollers, _"What heaven's hells is that!?"_ gesturing at the fog._





Realizing he does not want to be here to find out what happens to the rest of the rowboat He grabs the poor victim and caries him fireman style up the side of the larger ship.

Realizing this is a bad idea at the last moment he ties the rope off to the victim climbs the rope and the pulls the rope up behind him.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 5, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Having fortunately just finished his stitching as the captain calls, Colmarr draws his dagger and cuts the tourniquet, nicking Braer's arm in his haste. “Sorry Braer! You’re just going to have to hold on for the moment...keep that blanket pressed tight to your other wound and DON’T PASS OUT...” he calls as he runs out the door.

Upon reaching the deck he notices the light holding back the fog which is damaging the ship and promptly casts another _light_ spell, his last for the time being, on another bolt which he drives into the deck as far onto the poop deck as possible. Hoping to remove the fog from that area so that the ship can be steered safely...“I’m here captain, what do you require of me?”


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 5, 2005)

N'un T'Chauck warily watches the men climb aboard.  If the captain trusts them, so shall I.  Upon hearing the captain's orders he springs into action to trim the sails and get the ship underway as quickly as possible.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 5, 2005)

_The fog evaporates in the light, rolling back over the stern._


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2005)

*Magyar Rhinehold, human rogue*

Mag rushes up with the gnome, flummoxed for a moment by all the activity: The new people on board, the searing fog, and the general flurry of activity as the more experiences crewmen get the ship ready. As Colmarr moves off with his glowing crossbow bolt, Mag decides to follow the practiced Noonchuck. Pulling his gloves tight, he moves to help with the sails, following whatever direction the veteran of the seas has to offer.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 5, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Turning to Malachi he hollers, _"What heaven's hells is that!?"_ gesturing at the fog._



"I don't..." instinctively, Malachi gets visibly angry at the fog. He waves his arms round and concentrates, which causes... a light? Yes, light. His body starts glowing a bright light, pushing away the fog. "Where did you bring this fog from?!"
[sblock=OOC]Casting _Nimbus of Light_, which causes my body to shed bright light for 30' and dim light for an additional 60'... next round, I will cause the light to coalesce around my arm and I'll shoot it into the most dense part of the fog, if I can determine one.[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 5, 2005)

Troth steps down from his high position "I help with the ruffian" he runs over the newcomers and helps out. "Let me help the laddie up first Captain" "I take the anchor straight after this!" he grabs the rope and starts pulling up, he uses his elbows tu pull and moves the body rhythmically backwards "drag as i do laddie, i get you up in no time"

Use Rope +3


----------



## Druke (Dec 5, 2005)

*Wakil*

Upon reaching the top, "Thanks Kind Sir" he says to the unknow sailor.  He then turns and helps drags up the ruffian.  When this is done he will look and try to find something to do or help out the ruffian whichever seems more like a priority at that time.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 5, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Thug*

It a gate to the Abyss.  
screams Gorndar without any knowledge in those things.
He throw the body that he already holds to the water and rush to do whatever task
the captain want him to do.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 5, 2005)

_The wind swirls around Wakil as he cimbs the rope up the side of the ship, aided by Troth.  The fog billows away from him on the wind, and closes in after him.

Wakil reaches the deck quickly, then turns around to help Troth haul in the ruffian.  A chocking, gurgling scream has begun, and the rope is growing heavier and heavier.  With a suddenness that leaves the two men stumbling backwards, the rope comes free with an audible twang.  Upon drawing the now slack rope the rest of the way up the boat, they discover the loop Wakil had tied still intact, but empty.

Malachi glows with a terrible golden radiance in the harsh moonlight.  The fog along the railing disintigrates under his brilliance.  Turning toward the bow, he raises his arm and points.  The light grows thicker down to his wrist, then bursts forth in a solid beam.  Where the beam touches, the fog ceases to be.  

Captain Ben shrinks back from Malachi, a look of awed terror on his face._ "Wha-- What are you!?  Colmarr!!" _Turning, he sees Colmarr and the light enveloping the poop deck._ "Good work, Colmarr!" _he shouts, running up the ladder._ "I have the helm.  Get some more of those arrows going, place them around the perimeter of the ship!  Denther, as soon as we clear this fog, we need your eyes up high!"

_Below, Braer is feeling better now that the blood has ceased to flow from his body.  He is less lightheaded and feels he could likely stand and move about, if he did so carefully.

The rest of the crew is busily working on making the ship ready to sail, and very soon the rushing wind fills her canvas, and they are away, speeding toward the mouth of the inlet._

[sblock=OOC]Grondar, how many bodies did you throw over the side of the boat before you left off? One, two, or three?[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 5, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Knowing he can’t make any more of the arrows, Colmarr stops and concentrates for several moments delving deep into his own being, before four glowing spheres of light which resemble will-o’-wisps form and move to scour the fog from the ship. As they progress around the ship they dip and dive amongst themselves, and look as if they are playing.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Colmarr uses his _dancing lights_ spell-like ability, lasts 1 minute.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

"First the wind, then the crossbow bolt, now this fog ... I realize I struck out on my own to find magic," Mag mutters as he works, "But I could really do without all the magic I encounter trying to kill me!"

"Suppose it's better than if it succeeded, huh?" he finishes dryly, flinching at the bolt of light flying across deck. Then he takes note of the person flinging magic about, and all his cynicism and sarcasm drop off into astonishment: 

"Did you see that, Noon? He's _human!_"


----------



## mps42 (Dec 6, 2005)

"Denther, as soon as we clear this fog, we need your eyes up high!"

 "Aye aye, captain!" Denther replies. With a speed borne of desperation, denther readies teh ship as quickly as he can, then scrambles up the ropes into the nest.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 6, 2005)

_The fog at the bow falls back before Malachi's bolt, retreating before the ship.  Colmarr's dipping, dancing lights cut trails through the fog along the port side, quickly clearing it away.  Within minutes, the ship has cleared the headland, sprinting against the inrushing tide.  Minutes after that, they are into the open sea where a stiff breeze dispels the last of the fog.  The wind blows south and carries the Pander Ban on her way, toward Tortila._

*The end of Chapter 1 of The Tides of Antigrol*​


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 6, 2005)

*Ooc*

[sblock]
Grondar sent 1 pirate over board.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 6, 2005)

"My light is like his--Colmarr, is it? But it is more powerful thanks to Adonai, my god."

As the ship lurches away from the port, Malachi looks worried. "I am not convinced Nerys Bevin is safe. There were at least two ruffians back there."


----------



## jkason (Dec 6, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "My light is like his--Colmarr, is it? But it is more powerful thanks to Adonai, my god."
> 
> As the ship lurches away from the port, Malachi looks worried. "I am not convinced Nerys Bevin is safe. There were at least two ruffians back there."




"Okay, I've run into my fair share of 'miracle workers,'" Mag says, "But they were usually just stage magicians like my family, only wearing different clothes. I can usually spot the wires or the ringers in the audience or what have you.

"This, though, I've never seen a true ... if _that_ was a trick, I'm sure I have no idea how it's done, that's for sure."

Once the awe of his personal revelation has ended, Mag suddenly seems to remember the other mention Malachi made.

"Who's Nerys Bevin?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Malachi raises an eyebrow, "Does Colmarr use tricks? Show me the wires he has. Just because we are good with light doesn't make us stage magicians."

Malachi looks at his hands _<... Not even I know where that came from, exactly>_

"Nerys Bevin is a friend of your captain's--an old lady that helped Wakil and I when we needed it most. We are certainly indebted to her."


----------



## Mallak (Dec 6, 2005)

_The captain guffaws loudly from the helm._ "Did you say you are worried about Nerys?  I'd be more worried about those ruffians if they're stupid enough to approach her.  Still, with this fog . . ." _He trails off, a thoughtful, worried expression coming over his face._


----------



## Druke (Dec 6, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Nerys Bevin is a friend of your captain's--an old lady that helped Wakil and I when we needed it most. We are certainly indebted to her."





Wakil looks up from what he is doing, "extremly indebted to her if you ask me.  We wouldn't be here if it wanst for her.  Captin can she fend for herself or do we need to make for the shore and cut across land to protect her?  I am still unsure as to why they attacked both of you and split their force like that?" Wakil return his attention to what he was doing with a shake of his head.


[sblock=ooc]

Dang it bro if you had only waited five minutes mine would have made sense.  how dare you log on the same time as me.

Rant off
[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Malachi is a bit confused, "We defended her, but if she could've taken care of herself..." his voice trails off into confusion, and he reasserts himself. "Injured. Where's your injured?"


----------



## Mallak (Dec 6, 2005)

"Colmarr, please show this man below to our injured shipmate."


----------



## Mallak (Dec 6, 2005)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Druke said:
			
		

> Wakil return his attention to the ruffian with a shake of his head.




What ruffian?[/sblock]


----------



## Druke (Dec 7, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> What ruffian?[/sblock]





[sblock=ooc]

My bad forgot that you killed him off

[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Certainly sir,” Colmarr replies to the captain, before gesturing to Malachi and saying, “Follow me..." as he heads into the cabin, hopefully with Malachi in tow.


----------



## Druke (Dec 7, 2005)

Running out of things to do and realizing all the jobs are covered  Wakil turns and asks the captin, "Where are you going to need me?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 7, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

"Here, you can help Noon with the rigging while I run to ... fetch some things from the hold. I'm Magyar, by the way. Most just call me Mag."

Barely waiting long enough to see if the newcomer takes his task, Mag slips off behind the gnome and the miracle worker. Powered by gods or not, there was certainly something more than natural about that one's gifts, and Mag hoped maybe he could glean more through observation.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 7, 2005)

_The captain seems lost in his own thoughts for a moment.  Finally, his eyes focus on Wakil._ "Well, don't just stand there.  Pick up a line!  You ever worked a ship before? Noonchuck, show 'im how it's done!" _All this the captain bellows from his position at the helm.

Colmarr leads Malachi below to tend to Braer.  They find the man just as Colmarr left him, lying still and holding a blanket to his bleeding chest, his arm bleeding slightly past the stitches._


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 7, 2005)

Noonchuk continues working the sails or engaging in any other activity necessary to keep the ship moving as quickly as possible.  The tall warrior shows Wakil what to do, though recognizing his lack of sailing skill will try to pick things that won't get him injured. He introduces himself in between tasks. 

"My name is N’un T’Chauck of the Tahk’Wam. People call me Noonchuck. Who are you and where are you from?"

[sblock]What kind of character is Walik? What does he look like, etc?[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 7, 2005)

Troth still a little fuzzy from the rage, he greets the the newcomers and finds some place to sitt.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 7, 2005)

*Grondar - Human thug*

Grondar follows Colmarr and Malachi to the injured people room.
Say ...
He approach Malachi
can you take a look at my head also
Grondar leans a little bit so Malachi could observe his head injury.
Do you have something to stop the drums?


----------



## jkason (Dec 7, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Grondar follows Colmarr and Malachi to the injured people room.
> Say ...
> He approach Malachi
> can you take a look at my head also
> ...




Mag suppresses a chuckle at the Thug's straightforwardness, but otherwise does his best to remain unobtrusive, hoping to better observe the two men of power if he doesn't draw too much attention to himself.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 7, 2005)

Assuming the lying man is resting, Malachi enters the room quietly. _<Hm, well, it looks like they tried to help him, at least>_ He leans over the man to look at the bandages and the wounds. If he opens his eyes, Malachi would smile and give a short, "Hello, the doctor is here." and continue his work.

Grondar, standing behind Malachi, quietly and unobtrusively mentions a head wound and Malachi turns around to look at his head briefly, and then looks at them all. "What are your names, men?"

[sblock=OOC]Heal +3

How many hp are you guys at?[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 7, 2005)

_Malachi checks out the thug's headwound.  It doesn't look too bad.  It's been stitched up fairly well and has stopped bleeding.  He likely had a concussion earlier, but that seems to be gone now, save for the man's mention of "drums."  He should only need a touch of healing to make him good as new.

Turning back to the man lying on the bed, Malachi considers.  The man is pale; he's lost a lot of blood, and he's likely to lose more before his wounds close, even with the stitches.  Plus, his chest has not yet been stitched.  Also, with such large, deep wounds and such improvised bandages (did they just grab a blanket off the bed?), he'll be prone to infection.  This man certainly needs Malachi's strongest effort._


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 7, 2005)

*Troth barbarian/half-elf*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "What are your names, men?"




"My name is Troth" he touches his knee and looks after Malachi, seeing his back going downstairs. He follows the human below deck and ask him"I got a wounded knee, care to take a look at it?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 7, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Thug*

I'm Grondar.
say the bully, he looks like a typcally drunk, unshaved street fighter, but their is a glimpse of Int. in his eyes
Dwarves played in my head earlier, but their music is fading slowly, it's horrible.
he smiles to Malachi, you see that several teeth are missing.
Say, any rum or ale for me before I call it a night.


----------



## Druke (Dec 7, 2005)

Wakil helps with the rigging and anything else that needs attention topside.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 7, 2005)

Malachi nods, "Good to meet you, Troth, Grondar. You've probably heard my name, Malachi." He takes a good look at them, for the first time. _<Good men, looks like.>_ "I'll take a look at that knee in just a second, Troth, I only have two hands."

Malachi brings Grondar close and places a hand on his head, and he places his other hand on the man in bed. He closes his eyes and concentrates, saying a quiet but audible prayer, "Adonai, these men hurt--they've been wounded defending themselves from ruffians. Please help them."

[sblock=OOC]I took that to mean that Grondar is down 1 or 2 hp, and the man in the bed is well into the negatives. Therefore, I'll use a cure minor on Grondar and a Cure Light on the man in the bed--I'll probably use another Cure Light on him immediately afterwards, since one probably won't do the trick.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“I’m Colmarr, as I’m sure you know, and I must say it’s a relief to have someone else more skilled at medicine to aid the wounded...I did my best, but it’s not my forte. Take your time though I would like my cabin back at some point, cleaned if at all possible boys, as I could use some more sleep to be at my best come morning. Well I’ll leave them in your capable hands Malachi as it’s getting rather crowded in here...oh and Grondar no rum or ale this is a ship not a tavern,” Colmarr says, just before he squeezes his way out of his cabin, returning to the deck near the captain.


----------



## jkason (Dec 8, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

"I'm Magyar," says the young man, hovering near the door. "I'm not hurt. I just ... well, I have an interest in the supernatural. Do you mind if I observe?"


----------



## Mallak (Dec 8, 2005)

_Malachi feels the power of Adonai washing over him, surrounding him, flowing through him into the men he touches.  It is almost like the time before, on the mountain, but not nearly so powerful, nor so wonderful, nor so terrible in its overwhelming awesomeness.

Grondar feels heat wash over him, eminating from Malachi's touch on his forehead.  It is a warm, comforting feeling, like being wrapped in a fuzzy blanket next to a warm fire with a cup of mulled cider on a cold day.  When it is done, his head feels much better.  The pain is completely gone, and he no longer experiences dizziness on his feet.  The stitches have come loose and fallen to the deck.  All that is left to mark the wound is some dried blood in the thug's hair.

A much greater fire flows into Braer from Malachi's palm.  It covers him, smothers him, makes him feel as if he is burning up; there is no pain.  After an indeterminate time period, the heat flows from him, like water.  It leaves behind a tingling sensation, but his body is free from pain.  His wounds are still tender, and they are red.  The stitches have popped out of his arm and fallen away, but the skin seems to be holding together, if just barely.  Some of the color has come back to his cheeks, but he is still very pale._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 8, 2005)

"It's a pleasure, Colmarr, Magyar. I think Braer can be moved to his own bed, provided it isn't the top bunk anywhere. You can have your bed back. Magyar... I'm not sure how much there is to observe, but you can watch all you want." Malachi now looks at Troth's knee, for signs of damage. He looks for sore spots and massages the knee.

[sblock=OOC]There are no outward signs of magic that I know of (no glow or anything), so any healing looks like rapid physical healing. Just to make sure we're on the same page, guys. If a bodypart is sore (or otherwise damaged but no outward evidence of such) then you won't see any effect.

I'm using a Cure Minor on Troth's knee[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 8, 2005)

_Troth's knee had been feeling sore and stiff since he dropped out of rage.  Under the healer's gentle touch, all that falls away.  His knee feels as if it has been resting all day on a summer beach under a gentle sun when the wind is just right off the water and the sand is pleasently warm on the back.  Troth feels as if he could dance a jig! That is, if he weren't so winded from the recent battle._

[sblock=OOC]Jdvn1, you are correct in your statements on the appearance of healing.  But who knows, maybe a glow might manifest for "greater" acts.  Everyone keep their eyes open![/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Denther*

Once again up in the nest, Denther watches the horizon with bleary eyes. 'these new men seem ok, I wonder if they'll have the information I seek?'


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 8, 2005)

As he works the rigging, Noonchuck studies Wakil.  Not the talkative type, he thinks. Fair enough.... sometimes silence is best.


----------



## Druke (Dec 8, 2005)

While Malachi tends to the wounded below.  Wakil again gets into rythym of the ocean. It has been to long sense I have last done this he thinks to himself.  I wounder where the captin put togther this paticular group though they seem able bodied enough.  However there is that one that is so intrested in magic...Hopefully a healthy intrest.  I wonder what caused him to be that way.  Like a four year old watching a magic show.   These two topside with me now seem to be familiar with there roles.  I will just continue to watch an observe the group dynamic.  

As an after thought... Captin never said why he thought both of them where atacked...and why was he so distracted?  A hold full of goodies or something darker...  only time while tell once again I get to be patient... Adonai how about working on one of my other shortcomings.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 8, 2005)

[sblock=OOC]Is Braer conscious? Sleeping? What?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 8, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "It's a pleasure, Colmarr, Magyar. I think Braer can be moved to his own bed, provided it isn't the top bunk anywhere. You can have your bed back. Magyar... I'm not sure how much there is to observe, but you can watch all you want." Malachi now looks at Troth's knee, for signs of damage. He looks for sore spots and massages the knee.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]There are no outward signs of magic that I know of (no glow or anything), so any healing looks like rapid physical healing. Just to make sure we're on the same page, guys. If a bodypart is sore (or otherwise damaged but no outward evidence of such) then you won't see any effect.
> 
> I'm using a Cure Minor on Troth's knee[/sblock]




"Much appreciated, Malachi," Mag says, fascinated by the sight he beheld of Grondor's and Braer's wonunds seeming to seal themselves. He wonders if the prayer is a specific component of the power, or merely a focus for their new doctor, but keeps the theories to himself for the time being.

[sblock=OOC]No problem on the lack of FX. I figured as much. Just seemed in character for Mag to want to see as much magic / miracling up close as he can. He may never be able to practice magic, but he's still on the hunt to understand as much theory as he can (in game mechanics, I'd say this sort of thing translates to boosting his knowledge / use magic device skills when he levels next)[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 8, 2005)

[sblock=OOC]Braer is fully concious.  The healing has left him hungry and weak, and rather sleepy in a completely relaxed sort of way.

Just so everyone remembers, Braer's own bed is in the cabin next to Colmarr's.[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 8, 2005)

_Morning comes quickly at sea.  Over the sparkling ocean the rising sun bursts in all its glory and splendor.  With nothing to obscure its light, the bright star stretches its rays across the water to gently caress the occupants of the ship into wakefulness.  With the coming of the day there is no sign of pursuing ship nor glowing fog, only playful seabirds racing the Pander Ban south on a warm, steady wind and calling raucously to each other.

Captain Ben, nearly falling asleep at the wheel, places a refreshed N'un T'Chauck at the helm before heading below.  In the night, Denther had been replaced by Magyar, Colmarr and the newcomers had found their beds (with the newcomers bunking on deck or in the hold), and Grondar and Troth had taken over the sails.  Braer, feeling much refreshed and hungrier than ever, emerges from his cabin into a beautiful new day._


----------



## jkason (Dec 8, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag couldn't deny that the morning was gorgeous, but there was still a slight chill in his bones from the events of the previous evening. He'd toyed with the idea of digging out and donning his own armor, as Denther had done, but since they were now out at sea again, and the view clear, he chose to forego it at the moment. He still remembered the ship nearly tipping over in that unnatural wind, and how close the captain had come to falling into the sea. Best not to weigh himself down if he didn't have to.

He has, however, dug out his signal whistle and strung it around his neck. Actually, his father's, used to call order in a rowdy crowd between acts, but now its shrill cry will set out a different cry. 

Scanning the horizon, Mag hopes he doesn't need to use it.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Rising early as is his way Colmarr magically cleans his clothes, removing all the stains the previous day inflicted on them, before heading to the galley to start on breakfast for the crew. Recalling his mothers cooking fondly, he starts a simple porridge, adding some honey and dried fruit if he can find any. Singing a gnomish hearth song as he recalls the days of his childhood.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Colmarr activates his _prestidigitation_ ability (lasts 1 hour), which he uses to clean his clothes. Unsurprisingly he’ll likely take a few ranks of Profession (cook) next level...though he probably should have done that with the rework.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 8, 2005)

Troth trim the sails, coils rope and anything the Captain may ask of him.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Denther*

After a much needed nights rest, Denther seeks out breakfast, keeping an eye out for his new shipmates.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 9, 2005)

"Captain, what's our heading to be?" N'un T'Chauck asks the captain before he heads down to his cabin.  He's feeling relieved now that they have a few more men in the crew. Even if they are not experienced in the ways of the sea, their company will be welcome in manning the ship.  He doesn't know the standard crew for a large sailing ship like the Pandar Ban, but surely it will be good to have more men manning the ropes and trimming the sails.

[sblock]Since N'un T'Chauck is refreshed I assume he finally grabbed some shut-eye between the battle and the dawn.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 9, 2005)

*Grondar*

Now that the night shift is over, Grondar eats something and goes to rest.
hopefuly not to awake to a combat again.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Dec 10, 2005)

Braer seeks out Malachi first thing and says, "Thank you for your healing good sir, without your help I doubt I would have made it through the night.  I'm sorry I couldn't thank you earlier but if there is anyhing I can do..."


----------



## Druke (Dec 10, 2005)

Down in the hold Wakil wakes after a good night of rest.  He would normaly sleep on the deck weather permiting but not knowing the cutoms of the boat he did not want to be underfoot.  Plus, with this newly awakend call he felt he should spend some time alone without distraction with Adonai.  After his morning prayers are said he heads topside to see who his new companions are in the daylight.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 11, 2005)

_Captain's Log, Pander Ban: 122nd voyage, 6th day, out of Antigrol_

Our fair weather continues today; we should make Tortila by noon.  No sign of pursuing ships or fog since night one.  We've been running day and night since the attack, and it's beginning to wear on the crew.  You can see it in their faces and the way they go about their tasks.  It will be good to make port for some much needed R&R.  I can't wait to be rid of this "special" cargo, and that in the hold should fetch a pretty price as well.  If rumors in Antigrol are to be believed, barbarian furs will be very popular this year.  

Our two newest shipmates, Wakil and Malachi, seem to be working out very well.  Without them, we would not have been able to come so far, so fast.  Colmarr, too, has been essential in keeping the crew's spirits up.  Braer is shaping up to be an excellent first mate.  He's allowed me much needed rest on this trip.  Perhaps he will consider staying on after Tortila.  Surprisingly, Noonchuck has also become somewhat of a leader among the men.  I'd think of promoting him, but I never was too good with rank and all that.  I'll see that he gets an extra share of the profits from this run, though.  Would that I could give everyone an extra share; they've earned it.  

I can smell breakfast cooking, so it is high time I was up and about.  It's been so nice this voyage to have not one, but two cooks aboard!  I must be sure to always have one such talent among my crew from here on out.

***​
_Captain Ben Turion gazes out over the deck of his ship from his place at the helm.  In the distance, the southern arm of Tortila Bay, that most raucous port of call for free-spirited and free-thinking individuals, is just heaving into view._

"Thar she is, lads!  Take a good look.  There'll be wine, women, and song this ev'ning, boys.  Only the best for the crew of the Pander Ban!  Let's take 'er in smart-like, now.  Look alive!"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 11, 2005)

*Troth Barbarian/Half-Elf*

Troth lifts his head from his tedious work as the Captain speaks about fair ladies, drink and rest. His eyes grows bigger as he sees more and more of Tortila Bay, many stories he had heart from this port of freedom and he was already amazed of its looks. 

He could see many ships unloading its cargo at the docks. As the distance to the port and the wind turn towards them, Troth could smell fish, herbs, furs, smoke from the many houses, spices, and a variety of things he never had smelt. 

Suddenly he grins I must be careful “right back Captain” he says as he goes under deck and in a empty room he adjust his turban on his head and conceals his ears very carefully, using his disguise toolkit. He finishes his touch concealing his face with the end part of the turban. 

As he returns over deck he take one of the sail trimming ropes noding at the Captain indicating him that he was ready to follow his instructions. 

Disguise +8


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Thank the gods, it was land. Mag felt a lift in his spirits enough to make him nearly giddy. And a city, to boot. For all that Mag was out of his element in the sea, he had little trouble navigating strange cities; life as a travelling performer--even of an outmoded vocation--gave him that, at least.

The young man's work becomes noticeably more efficient. The burdening fear of sudden squawl gone, Mag's natural affinity for learning new tasks finally seemed to be taking over. He'd help with the unloading, then take advantage of some much needed re-aquainting with dry land and the civilization therein.

Though, all things considered, it probably wouldn't hurt to put the armor on, he found himself thinking.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 11, 2005)

*Grondar - Human thug*

_Just what I needed ... to feel like home._
crowded port, Taverns fill with smoke, noise and ale, whores everwhere, fights on the decks, smell of fish, drunkers, beggers, thieves and other odd people. that what Grondar calls home.
He feels lucky ... he have a good place to sleep either .. On the ship.
_maybe I'll bring a woman to the lower deck._
he thinks and turns to who ever stands on the deck with him.
Hey...Lads, if you want good beer, good women and some gambling ... come with me when we land.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 11, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Hey...Lads, if you want good beer, good women and some gambling ... come with me when we land.




"You know this port? maybe you know where to find a weaponsmith? you see i want to buy myself a dagger of some sort" "after that i want to drink an ale or two"


----------



## Druke (Dec 11, 2005)

Wakil looks up at the captins call.  He can feel the salt water and sun taking a toll on his fair skin.  He realizes how much he does enjoy this life.  The best part you get away from people.  When people group together in towns they react unpredictably, strangely, and violently to anything that they deam different or out of place.  From the stories he has heard this "free port of call" can take its toll on the unawares.  He says a brief prayer for his friends and the concentrates on bringing in the ship in with flair and style.  

"I will come with you to the weaponsmith and then on to the tavern."   Somebody has got to have their backs.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 11, 2005)

Another hive of humanity to explore, thought Noonchuck as the Pandar Ban drew closer to the port. He had been out carousing with the crew a few times, and while it was amusing at the time, he did not care for the dull, aching fuzz of the after-effects.  He had learned that not participating was a sign of weakness, so he steeled his will for some wild nights ahead.  He'd remember to drink plenty of water and eat lots of bread before drinking the fire water.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 11, 2005)

Another port, another search Denther thinks to himself. "Wakil, Malachi. May I speak with you briefly before we go ashore?"


----------



## Druke (Dec 11, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Another port, another search Denther thinks to himself. "Wakil, Malachi. May I speak with you briefly before we go ashore?"




"Of coarse Denther. What is on your mind?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Heading onto the deck amidst talk of port and the things the humans were likely to get up to Colmarr smiled at the prospect of a few drinks, and perhaps adding some more songs or stories to his repertoire. Hopefully he could find some decent wine or mead, although it likely wouldn’t be the fine vintages or brews of his homeland he’d certainly imbibed some rather pleasant concoctions made by the humans in his time amongst them.

“Breakfast’s on and I’d advise you who are intending on a lot of drinking to eat up,” he says looking pointedly at Grondar, “As I don’t want to find you drunk in a gutter or a cell, or worse yet dead with your throat slit!”

N’un T’Chauck
[SBLOCK]Since we didn’t get time to play it out, will N’un T’Chauck tell Colmarr the tales and legends of his people during their voyage?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 12, 2005)

_The afternoon sunlight sparkles off the water catching highlights of green as the Pander Ban cruises into the bay.  If a person had been to Tortila before, he would expect it to be a bustling merchant seaport, yet the bay shows a marked absense of tall ships.  Fishing boats can still be seen, and tiny craft still skitter around the harbor, ferrying important men to and from what ships are anchored there.  Their oars make them look like water hoppers on four, six, or eight legs.  Others use small sails to maneuver around the harbor.  The few tall ships at anchor in the harbor almost all bear the markings of merchant vessels, but none are tied up to the docks, loading or unloading._

"Look sharp there, lads.  We'll bring her inta Pier 3." _Captain Ben alters the heading a few points to port, aiming for Pier 3.  

Beyond the immediate docks districts, Tortila is built on a slight hill.  The steeply pitched roofs of the buildings just beyond the warehouses are all painted in garrish colors that can be seen from the bay.  The colors advertise a building's main function: blue for a tavern, green for an inn, and red for . . . well, it's better not to say._


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 12, 2005)

Colmarr: [sblock]If there is time that has elapsed, N’un T’Chauck will tell Colmarr the creation legend of his people, it's in the background for the character: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2686117&postcount=6.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

N’un T’Chauck
[SBLOCK]







			
				MummyKitty said:
			
		

> Colmarr: If there is time that has elapsed, N’un T’Chauck will tell Colmarr the creation legend of his people, it's in the background for the character: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2686117&postcount=6.





			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Captain's Log, Pander Ban: 122nd voyage, 6th day, out of Antigrol
> 
> Our fair weather continues today; we should make Tortila by noon. No sign of pursuing ships or fog since night one.



I'm pretty sure 4 1/2 days have elapsed since the first night from reading this part of the log, so I guess Colmarr now knows the creation myth.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 12, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Thug*



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> "You know this port? maybe you know where to find a weaponsmith? you see i want to buy myself a dagger of some sort" "after that i want to drink an ale or two"




No, I don't know this place, but it's easy to find something if you know who to ask.
he points to the colored building on the shore.'
See Troth, first we go to the blue, then we go to the red. and then we combine the merchandise from the red and the blue together. about the green ... you don't need it, you can sleep on the ship.
as for weapons , you can just ask someone
he then taps on Colmarr's shoulder and say with a wink
And if we have luck, we can find something in youe size in the red places.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Denther*



			
				Druke said:
			
		

> "Of coarse Denther. What is on your mind?"



 Denther will tell Wakil and Malachi an abbreviated version of his story and then ask if they may have seen or know of the "red hand" or know what it might mean.

[sblock=ooc]See rogue gallery for full version of the story[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Especially given how oddly under-trafficked the port seems, Mag does decide on the armor. Sea-faring mercenaries shouldn't be all that uncommon, so the armor shouldn't call too much attention, though he'll probably want to leave the spear behind _Guess I'll wait to see how the others handle that one_, he thinks.

At the prospect of rabble-rousing, Magyar has some trepidation. If worse comes to worst, though, he can always use his skills at distraction and misdirection to appear to drink more than he has, and slip out if there looks to be unnecessary trouble.

"Is everyone going out in one big group, then?" he asks casually.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 12, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Is everyone going out in one big group, then?" he asks casually.




"Seems so Magyar, i almost hope so, this town has something strange about it" "we better keep our eyes open" "and friends near"

When Troth get on the dock he will ask people around him where he can find an blacksmith, and  take the group to the place.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 13, 2005)

> Braer seeks out Malachi first thing and says, "Thank you for your healing good sir, without your help I doubt I would have made it through the night. I'm sorry I couldn't thank you earlier but if there is anyhing I can do..."



"No, no," Malachi starts. "Just doing the work of Adonai. Pay your respects to him."



			
				Denther said:
			
		

> "Wakil, Malachi. May I speak with you briefly before we go ashore?"



"Yes, surely."

After hearding Denther's story, Malachi looks grave. "I do knot know anything of the 'red hand', but if there is anything I can do, I will try to help."

As the ship gets closer and closer to land, Malachi tries to get to know the crew. Now that he has time to look at and get a feel for each person. _<This is a good crew, all in all. Much like the one Wakil and I were on.>_

"Yes, let's enjoy some of the time on land--armor might be useful, too. I would not normally think to be armed all the time, but experience has shown us that the times are dangerous. That the city seems... odd... is also something to be cautious of."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Well I don’t know that I’ll be needing that kind of service, but thank you for your _consideration_...” Colmarr replies to Grondar’s less than subtle remark about the red marked establishments.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 13, 2005)

N’un T’Chauck overhears the discussion about the city's potential dangers.  He wonders if one could find pirates here... pirates like the ones that possibly slew his tribesmen.  The others mentioned armor... N’un T’Chauck had never tried wearing the metal skin, but the thought of it made him uncomfortable.  Plus, it would interfere with his ability to dodge and run if necessary.  He hardly liked wearing the clothes that civilized folk needlessly wore in this warm weather, when a loose loin cloth for modesy's sake alone would be enough.  No, his obsidian blade would be enough to protect him, as it had protected his father before him.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 13, 2005)

_As the crew is standing around jeering each other good naturedly and preparing the ship to dock, no one seems to notice the longboat with four pairs of oars that has launched from Pier 3.  However, as it bears in on a collision course headed straight for the Pander Ban, Grondar, N'un T'Chauck, Magyar, Denther, Malachi, and Wakil all take notice.  Troth was apparently daydreaming about steel daggers and red-roofed buildings, while Colmarr was still perturbed at Grondar's forthright assumption that the little gnome would ever _*need*_ to consider patroning such places.  

All but Grondar zero in on the smallcraft immediately, noticing that neither the man at the tiller nor the guide in the bow seem to realize the danger they are in from the large ship bearing down on them.  The men in the little boat are waving their arms and shouting and staring intently ahead at something low in the water, almost directly beneath the bow of the Pander Ban.

The brilliance of the sun on the waves ahead of the bow dazzles Magyar and N'un T'Chauck and blinds them to what is there.  However, it attracts Troth's attention, and he, Denther, Malachi, and Wakil are able to stare through the glare on the water to see there, camoflauged in the light, a tiny dinghy crewed by a single small figure.  Troth and Wakil note that it appears to be a child dressed in bright pink rowing the little craft directly in the path of the towering Pander Ban._


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

*Colmarr continues to stand looking at Grondar, hands on his hips, wondering why he has to be so unrefined about such matters...after all not every human, especially the females, is a giant like him.*

Mallak
[SBLOCK]Not exactly the reaction I was going for..._bristling at the suggestion that he would ever consider patroning such places_...the response was more directed at the fact that Grondar is so crude about it, as Colmarr is not above such things. Of course the fact he’s a charming little fellow who can find companionship in ways other than going to such places, means he hasn’t frequented them much in the past.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 13, 2005)

[sblock=OOC]How's that, Colmarr?[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Mallak
[SBLOCK]Yes, that fits better, thanks.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 13, 2005)

[sblock]Since I'm blinded I assume I can't react. Not sure who was supposed to be at the tiller or wheel, (I think it was me) but if I'm able to react I'll turn her hard about to avoid a collision.  Otherwise I'll just be dazzled by the pretty sunlit waves until someone shouts a warning.[/sblock]


----------



## Druke (Dec 13, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> However, it attracts Troth's attention, and he, Denther, Malachi, and Wakil are able to stare through the glare on the water to see there, camoflauged in the light, a tiny dinghy crewed by a single small figure.  Troth and Wakil note that it appears to be a child dressed in bright pink rowing the little craft directly in the path of the towering Pander Ban.[/i]



"By Adonai's blessed skirt, dingy in the water dead ahead occupied by a child! Hard to Port!"   Wakil starts off under his breath and by the end is a comanding yell.   He gives this warning as he heads to the bow of the ship hurling himself in a dive over the starboard side of the ship.


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

"What in the bloody hells do those boys think they're--" Mag starts under his breath at the sight of the rowboat barreling toward them. He's cut off, however, by Wakil's warning and rather dramatic dive off the ship. Stunned for only a moment, Mag runs to the rail after the new crewman, casting about for a long rope he might throw the man to keep him above water in the ship's wake.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 13, 2005)

With a heavy sigh, Denther leaves Malachi and Wakil. 'Another dead end. maybe in port...' he thinks to himself.

 Seeing the small boat, hearing the shout of Wakil and seeing him dive off of the boat quite stuns Denther. After a moment, though, He runs to the tiller and tells whoever is there about the boat and Wakil and also advises dropping sail or the sea anchor or both.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

As he was thinking of the quality of  color the steel he was wanting to buy some light of the sun strikes his eyes and his atention get drawn towards some pink color at the sea. "what can that be" he says out loud. he takes some steps towards the obejct and realizes that they are in a colission curse/path with a small rowing boat "stop the ship!" "we are about to crash witha a row boat!" seeing that his companions runs to sail ropes and steering weel, he turns against what seems to be a child. "Hey you boy! get out of our way!" he rapidly grabs a rope and make a nod to it making a circle at its end. Troth stand ready to trow the rope to the child if neccessary.

Handle Rope +8

[sblock] I cn swear i posted before all others. I checked the thread now and saw my post wherent there. hope it dont mess up[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 13, 2005)

_<That Wakil, always going overboard... in more ways than one. Still, if he can make sure the child is safe...>_ Malachi runs to make the boat turn as quickly as possible.

[sblock=OOC]P(Sailor) +4[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 13, 2005)

_Wakil launches himself off the starboard bow in a spectacular dive.  He sails through the sunlight, his hair fluttering in the breeze, and he plunges into the water with a splash.  Wakil's grand entrace finally alerts men in the longboat to their peril.  They start shouting, waving their arms in the air and gesticulating wildly.  The oarsmen attempt to reverse their stroke but only succeed in banging their oars together.  The man at the tiller has the presence of mind to swing the boat to starboard.

At Wakil's yell, the captain swears loudly and flings the wheel hard to port.  The sailors moving on the deck haul in the sheets as Magyar lays hand to a rope with a grapnel tied to the end while Troth makes a loop at the end of another rope.  Denther runs back toward the captain, who yells at him, _"Denther, drop the tow anchor!"

_While the Pander Ban could never be mistaken for the biggest ship on the sea, and she's probably not the fastest, she is definitely a contender for most maneuverable.  Under the hands of her captain and crew, she fairly _skips_ to port, neatly slicing between the two smaller craft, slowing quickly.  The wake from her bow washes out, rocking the men in the rowboat violently, threatening to tip them.  On the starboard side, the wave lifts Wakil as he strokes for the little boat.  Wakil has time for one glimpse of an innocent young face, pitched in fright and framed by bouncing, shoulder-length golden curls before the crest of the wave pushes past him and washes over the little boat.  Two seconds later, the boat reappears, upside down.  There is no sign of the little girl in pink._


----------



## Druke (Dec 13, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> On the starboard side, the wave lifts Wakil as he strokes for the little boat.  Wakil has time for one glimpse of an innocent young face, pitched in fright and framed by bouncing, shoulder-length golden curls before the crest of the wave pushes past him and washes over the little boat.  Two seconds later, the boat reappears, upside down.  There is no sign of the little girl in pink.[/i]




Offering a quick prayer for the girl Wakil continues to swim toward the dingy.  Upon getting there he will first check under the dingy where the girl could be holding on to a seat and still breathing the air trapped underneath the boat.  If the girl is absent he will breath in and out several times for it seems to help on long dives thinking he will only have one time at this and then will dive down and with the current.  Searching the entire time as he does so for the pink that she was wearing.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

The sudden movement of the ship and the calls about the boat in the water finally alert Colmarr to the dangers of the moment. Not knowing what he can do about it though, as everyone else seems to have things in hand, he runs to the starboard side of the ship and looks over to see what’s happened.


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag finds himself gaping in awe at the captain's maneurvering. When he comes to his senses, Wakil is clearly too far out for the rope to do any good, and is that _another_ boat almost taken out in the landing? 

"Captain, do you think the local dock crews would loan us a skiff to retrieve Wakil?" Mag asks. Wakil might be a fine swimmer (he's clearly got the diving part down, that's for sure), but the ex-performer suspects he'll still benefit from being able to rest on the way back.

[sblock=OOC]Fixed to account for that lost skiff. .[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 14, 2005)

[sblock=OOC]jkason, see my post in OOC thread here if you haven't already.[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Dec 14, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Denther runs back toward the captain, who yells at him, [/i]"Denther, drop the tow anchor!"



"Aye captain!" Denther runs to the where the tow anchor is kept and (making sure it is properly tied off) tosses it overboard.
 As soon as he is sure it plays out cleanly, he will head back to the captain to be available to him.

[sblock=ooc] I am assuming that the the tow anchor is towards the stern of the ship, correct?[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Not being able to see much, Malachi continues to help the captain maneuver the ship.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 14, 2005)

_Wakil dives beneath the waves, eyes searching . . . Below the frothing surface the water is surprisingly clear.  The sunlight slanting through the depths makes it easy to spot the bright pink blotch that must be the little girl.  Wakil swims towards her with powerful strokes, reaches out and catches hold of an arm.  She's struggling feebly, obviously not knowing how to swim.  When Wakil grabs her, she lets out a high pitched scream, clearly audible underwater, and a stream of bubbles float up from her mouth.

Back on deck, the captain is calling orders._ "All stop!  Look lively, lads!  Ropes and hooks to the starboard side!  Noonchuck, drop the sea anchor!  Grondar, get below and grab the rope ladders, then get one over the starboard side!  Malachi, start praying to that god of yours.  Colmarr, can you do anything to help Wakil?"

_As the sails come down, the ship slows even more.  Denther drops the tow anchor off the stern, greatly checking the Pander Ban's forward momentum.  To port, the longboat crew is recovering slowly.  The man at the tiller seems to be arguing with the guide while the oarsmen attempt to hunker down out of the way._

[sblock=OOC]BTW, Denther doesn't exactly throw the tow anchor off the back.  There is a winch system.[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Malachi pauses. _<... Did he just order me to pray to my god? You don't just... oh, well. Adonai, help us.>_ His eyes scan the deck, looking for rope to lower to the people in the water.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Hmm, no not really captain, I don’t think any of my abilities would help him much here...unless you’d like me to issue him some instructions,” Colmarr calls, continuing to scan the water just in case he can help.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 14, 2005)

Noonchuck drops the anchor as ordered, as quickly as possible, and then prepares to jump into the water if help is needed.


----------



## Druke (Dec 14, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Wakil dives beneath the waves, eyes searching . . . Below the frothing surface the water is surprisingly clear.  The sunlight slanting through the depths makes it easy to spot the bright pink blotch that must be the little girl.  Wakil swims towards her with powerful strokes, reaches out and catches hold of an arm.  She's struggling feebly, obviously not knowing how to swim.  When Wakil grabs her, she lets out a high pitched scream, clearly audible underwater, and a stream of bubbles float up from her mouth.
> _



_

Parents these days Wakil thinks to himself he would shake his head but he literaly has his hands full.  He pulls the girl in pink closer to him and makes for the surface.  Upon arriving there he will make for the Pander Ban, dingy or shore which ever appears closer.  He will also try to reasure the girl of his non-malichious intent.  At this time he will also think about squaring away the parents that would allow their daughter who obviously cannot swim out in a dingy on the open ocean.  There better be a good explanation here or heads will roll._


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 14, 2005)

Troth stands by waiting for a target at the sea to trow his loop.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 14, 2005)

*Grondar - Human Thug*

gets below and grab the rope ladders and do what ever instructions the Captain tells him to do.


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag grabs his rope up again and hustles along the rail, finding the point closest to his waterbound crewmate before attaching the grapple and preparing to throw him the end when he's close enough.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 14, 2005)

"All stop! Look lively, lads! Ropes and hooks to the starboard side!"
 "Aye Captain!" Denther takes this as an order and goes to the starbord side of the ship, secures a rope as quickly as possible and then stands ready to help wherever needed.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 14, 2005)

_Wakil swims for the Pander Ban with long, sure strokes.  In his arms, the little girl has stopped struggling.  The starboard rail of the ship is crowded with crew members looking to offer a helpful hand, and several lines are thrown to Wakil.  Grondar arrives with a rope ladder, attaches it to the gunnel, and lowers it down the side of the side, allowing Wakil an easy climb to the deck.

On deck, the big warrior sets the little girl down.  She is unconcious.  She looks to be about ten years old with a petite, heart-shaped face framed by golden ringlets that are now soaking wet and plastered to her head.  She is wearing a pink pinafore, and, oddly, she is barefoot.  Her face and lips are a disturbing shade of blue, probably because she has ceased breathing._


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Her face and lips are a disturbing shade of blue, probably because she has ceased breathing.[/i]




"Malaci, I think we need your help here!" Magyar calls out as he kneels before the girl, feeling for a pulse.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Realising he might be able to help here with a new song he’s discovered, Colmarr rushes over to the girl. Getting down on one knee he begins to sing, placing a hand on her shoulder as he does so...

OOC
[SBLOCK]Colmarr is casting _cure light wounds_ (1d8+2) on the girl.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 14, 2005)

_Having no knowledge of healing, Magyar doesn't know how to properly feel for a pulse, but it doesn't really matter; he wouldn't find one even if he did know what he was doing.  Colmarr rushes up beside the stage performer, placing a hand on the little girl's shoulder as the rest of the crew crowds around, looking on.  Colmarr begins to sing in a light voice.

The ship has now almost completely stopped.  Calls and cries are still drifting up from the longboat on the other side of the ship, but no one is paying attention to that.  They are all staring intently at this "petite ingénue," who at first seems unaffected by whatever Colmarr is doing.  All at once, she begins coughing very hard.  She tries to sit up but only manages to roll onto her side.  There she coughs for a moment before suddenly the entire bay seems to spew from her mouth as she vomits all over Colmarr's boots._


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

_Ah well, better my boots be wet than the girl does not recover..._

“That’s right, cough all that nasty seawater out,” Colmarr says soothingly as he pats and rubs her back with one hand, while keeping her on her side with the other, “You’re safe here, take your time...”


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> _Ah well, better my boots be wet than the girl does not recover..._
> 
> “That’s right, cough all that nasty seawater out,” Colmarr says soothingly as he pats and rubs her back with one hand, while keeping her on her side with the other, “You’re safe here, take your time...”




Feeling a rush of relief at the girl's breathing, Mag can't help but smile and quip"You know, Colmarr, this is the second time in recent memory your medical aid lead to a stomach purge. Is that a skill special to the gnomes?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“No Magyar, just a side effect of their respective conditions,” Colmarr replies offhandedly, not looking at him, as he continues to tend to the girl, “Hmm, perhaps someone can get some water so our guest can wash her mouth out...”


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 15, 2005)

Malachi runs to the girl, too late, and watches as she expells the seawater from herself. He crouches close to her and examines her, making sure she's okay. "She's probably dehydrated from the salt water, so we'll definitely need water."


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

A bit embarrassed that his attempt to lighten the mood fell so flat, Magyar pipes up "I'll run fetch it."

Fast as he can, he runs to the fresh water stored in the galley and returns with a large pitcher of it.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

As Magyar runs off to fetch the water, Colmarr exhibits a small grin as his eyes twinkle with mischief, knowing all the while that he meant his comment as a joke. By the time he returns though, Colmarr’s demeanour has returned to how it was before Magyar left, never letting on that he found it amusing in the least...


----------



## Mallak (Dec 15, 2005)

_The girl places one hand on the deck while the other clutches at Colmarr's arm.  When she has finished being sick, she shudders for a few moments, just staring down at the deck planks, apparently ignoring the people around her._

"Ahoy the ship!" _The call comes from the port side of the Pander Ban where the longboat crew has finally gotten its act together.  Colmarr notices that the little girl is quite suddenly no longer trembling.  In fact, she has gone very still.  She almost seems to be holding her breath._ "I said, *ahoy the ship*!  Ahoy, I say!  Is anybody up there?"

_The captain, still on the poop deck, calls down to the crew._ "First Mate Braer!"
"Aye, sir?"
"See what that lot wants."
"Aye, sir!"
_Braer strides to the starboard rail doing his best to look important for the impatient folks below._
"Blast it all, ahoy!"
"I heard ya!  What do ye be wantin' down there, raising such a ruckus in your little boat?" 
_The man standing in the front of the boat and calling up is dressed in merchant blues.  He is middle-aged, balding, overweight, sweaty, and red-faced.  The embroidered badge on his left breast proclaims him as a master merchant, though he is too far away to make out of which guild._
"Your ship has cut us off in our pursuit.  You must move it at once."  _The man is rather self-important, in an unctuous sort of way._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 15, 2005)

Malachi continues to check on the little girl. "How are you feeling? How did you get out here?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Sensing the voice from below has her frightened, Colmarr quietly and calmly says, “I wouldn’t worry too much about that arrogant man calling from the water miss, the captain won’t put up with the likes of him and will probably just send him on his way.”


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag, noticing the girl's reaction and hearing the talk of pursuit, whispers to the gnome and the doctor, "Perhaps you should move the patient belowdecks, away from all this ... ruckus?" He gives an encouraging wink to the girl as he adds the last euphamism.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“That sounds like a good idea Magyar. Are you okay to stand miss or are you still feeling a little weak from your ordeal?” Colmarr asks, offering his hand to help her up.


----------



## Druke (Dec 15, 2005)

Wakil 

Sense evil once next to the girl.  Then moves up to the captin to sense evil again.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 15, 2005)

Troth takes the neccesary steps to stand besides Braer, flexing some muscle, to state his role.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 15, 2005)

*Grondar*

That exactly what Grondar do either, he stands on the other side of Braer.
And say to Braer loud enough for the merchant to hear too
Any problem over here?


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 15, 2005)

Noonchuck will stand by the anchor, in case we need to raise it again quickly.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 16, 2005)

_Wakil senses for evil in the little girl, but doesn't find any.  Wakil then moves over to the captain, who is just coming down off the poop deck.  Wakil still senses no evil in the area.

As Colmarr speaks, the waiflette slowly raises her head and looks up at him.  Her features are small and petite, like the rest of her, but she has the most brilliant green-blue eyes.  At the moment, they are filled with fright, and her lip quivers, on the point of tears.  She shies away from Malachi's touch, casts one longing glance at the pitcher in Magyar's hands, then clings more closely to the gnome who first revived her.  At the mention of going below, she pushes herself quickly to her feet. _

"No, no, I'm all right." _Standing, she comes to just under Colmarr's chin.  She looks up at him with imploring eyes._ "Please, sir, I don't want to go below." _Her voice is very high and thin, but it is a pure sound, with very little tremor.  She wavers on her feet a bit, as if her legs are still a bit weak.  Perhaps it is merely the natural pitch and roll of the ship upon the water, slight though it is.

Back at the port railing, Braer turns to Grondar._ "Well, my good shipmate, it seems those poor sods below have lost something valuable and can't seem to find it.  Pretty careless, if you ask me.  Either that, or they are in pursuit of some deadly quarry.  You know, I can't help wondering what sort of dire man or beast would be so fearsome and fell as to draw after it five fully grown men and one fat, sweaty toad.  It must be a savage beast indeed!"

_Throughout Braer's comments the merchant's face had been growing redder and redder.  Now he fairly explodes._  *"Do you have any idea who I am?  Why, I--"*

*"That's enough!"* _The captain's heavy hand comes down on Braer's shoulder as he stands behind the smaller man._ "I don't know who ye are, Merchant, but as ye can see I have a fully laden ship here that's blockin' the harbor.  I mean ta bring her inna Pier 3.  If ye have a mind ta say somethin' to me, you'll be doin' it there." _Turning his back on the merchant, who appears to be hyperventilating, Captain Ben addresses himself to the crew._ "Noonchuck, the anchor if you please.  Denther, same aft.  Let's haul canvas and get ourselves inta berth, lads." _Braer gestures Troth and Grondar toward the sails as he heads aft to the helm.  Wakil, who had been standing dripping near the captain at the port rail the entire time, is quite sure that at least one of the men in the rowboat below has a heart for evil, but he cannot be certain which.

Captain Ben walks across the deck to where Colmarr, Magyar, and Malachi are gathered around their newest shipmate._ "Now, what have we here?" _he says in his best "kindly father" voice._


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“That’s okay miss, you don’t have to go below, I just thought you might like to rest a little on something more comfortable than the deck,” Colmarr replies comfortingly, taking the pitcher from Magyar, “Here, why don’t you have a drink while everyone gives you a bit of room.”

When the captain approaches, he says soothingly to the _girl_, “This is the captain, perhaps you’d like to tell us what brought you out onto the water now that you’ve had time to gather your thoughts.”

Almost as an afterthought he adds, “Oh excuse my poor manners, I’m Colmarr and you are...”


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag blushes at the girl's fear of him, then does his best reassuring smile. 

"I promise I don't bite. Or pinch or otherwise cause a body harm," he says gently. "I'm quite the puppy when it comes down to it. Magyar, puppy of a man, at your service."

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy +4 to help ease the girl's fear, maybe?[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 16, 2005)

Troth nods with his head and walks towards the sail ropes, on his way is the little girl and the gnome. Troth not knowing how yo treat a little girl, gently pets the girl on her head as he passes her on his way to the sail ropes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 16, 2005)

As the girl squirms away from him, Malachi gets frustrated, "I'm just checking of you're oka--just let me see--I'm a docto--" He releases a sigh and stands up straight. "Oh, I'm sure she'll be fine. The seawater's out of her and there's plenty of water and food for her, I'm sure. Unless she eats four times her weight." He is certainly not used to such young people aboard.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 16, 2005)

Denther quickly goes aft and begins winchin in the drag anchor as the captain requested, keeping a concerned eye on the young one.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 16, 2005)

_The girl takes the pitcher of water from Colmarr and begins to drink it down, keeping one eye on the rest of the group.  When Magyar introduces himself, she looks at him over the rim of the pitcher as she drinks.  When the former stage performer declares himself a puppy, she giggles into her water.  It is cute for only a moment as she immediately begins hacking and couging, and nearly drops the pitcher.  Colmarr quickly rescues it from her weak hands.

When she has recovered, she looks up at the men around her and says,_ "My name is Naomi." _Looking at Malachi and the captain, she says,_ "What shall I call you, sirs?"

_Troth walks by and pats her on the head.  Naomi responds with a little shriek for the scary looking barbarian and hides behind Colmarr.  Holding on to his belt, she watches Troth around the gnome's shoulder.

Slowly, the ship once again gets under way, aiming for Pier 3.  The merchant's longboat is already making its way there ahead of them._


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

_Hmm, she didn't react to my question at all, and she seems quite frightened of the humans touching her...I wonder what event has brought that on, and why the humans in the boat were chasing her for that matter..._

Concerned that she's in some sort of trouble, Colmarr whispers to her over his shoulder, "Naomi, we'll be pulling into port shortly, and those men in the boat will likely meet us there...is there something you'd like to tell us...do you need to hide from them?"


----------



## Mallak (Dec 16, 2005)

_The captain stands with his hands on his hips looking down at the little girl and says,_ "You can call me Captain Ben, Little Miss.  Come out, come out, I'm not going to hurt you." _He motions to her with one hand, and she reluctantly steps out from behind Colmarr.  Her hands are clasped at her waist, and she stands with her feet very close together._ "Now, is there anything you'd like to tell me?" 

_Naomi shakes her head, looking almost straight up at the big man._ "N-No, Captain Ben.  Only, please don't let him get me.  I'll--I'll even go below if you want me to."  At the end, her voice gets very small, and she drops her head.  For a moment, it almost looks like she will cry, but then she raises her head back up and there is new courage in her voice. "I'll do anything you want, just please don't let him take me back."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Him, do you mean the man yelling from the boat Naomi?” Colmarr asks concern in his voice, as he wonders again what could bring on such a frightened reaction.


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi shakes her head, looking almost straight up at the big man._ "N-No, Captain Ben.  Only, please don't let him get me.  I'll--I'll even go below if you want me to."  At the end, her voice gets very small, and she drops her head.  For a moment, it almost looks like she will cry, but then she raises her head back up and there is new courage in her voice. "I'll do anything you want, just please don't let him take me back."




Mag frowns at the tone of voice and the meaning he infers from it. Very carefully he says "Naomi, you needn't be afraid with us. Above or belowdecks, no one on this crew will be forcing you to do ... anything that makes you uncomfortable. And if the men in that boat _have_, tried or succeeded ... " 

He realizes his anger is rising, probably showing in both face and voice, and Mag expertly smoothes it over, once again projecting reassurance. "We'll do what we can to keep you safe."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 17, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> When she has recovered, she looks up at the men around her and says, "My name is Naomi." _Looking at Malachi and the captain, she says,_ "What shall I call you, sirs?"



"Well," Malachi looks confused at first, so he pauses. "My name is Malachi. I'm the person you might go to when you're not feeling well, for whatever reason."


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi shakes her head, looking almost straight up at the big man._ "N-No, Captain Ben.  Only, please don't let him get me.  I'll--I'll even go below if you want me to."  At the end, her voice gets very small, and she drops her head.  For a moment, it almost looks like she will cry, but then she raises her head back up and there is new courage in her voice. "I'll do anything you want, just please don't let him take me back."



"You must understand, Naomi, that we're trying to be careful. We don't want to keep you from your family or anything like that, so you must tell us why you're by yourself and what these men want." Malachi is talking carefully to the girl, trying to make sure she understands everything he says, and trying not to worry her. "We won't hurt you and we'll do what we can to make sure you're not hurt, but you need to be open with us."

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy +8
Sense Motive +4
.



Spoiler



Gosh, how did I know her name was going to be Naomi?


.[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 17, 2005)

_Naomi nods in response to Colmarr's question, then blanches as Magyar's display of anger, hiding behind the gnome again.  Realizing that the performer's anger is not directed at her, she cautiously steps out again._ Oh, uhm . . . Thank you, Magyar." _To Malachi, she says, _"I should come to you when I'm not feeling well?  Why?  And, I don't think I have a family.  At least, not really.  _He_ says _he's_ my uncle, but I don't think that's right.  I call other people Brother, or Uncle, or Father, but I know that's just pretend.  Some of them are very nice, though.  They bring me candy, and pretty clothes, and things.  Grandfather tells me a story every week, and all I have to do is listen.  I think I'll miss Grandfather, but . . . But some of the people aren't very nice." _She gives a small shudder before going on._ "I--I'm running away.  Please don't let him take me back.  He gave Jenna such a beating when he brought her back, and,"  _*sniff*_ "and...I wouldn't even be running away except that if I don't it's going to be worse than anything _he_ could do to me, and--" _Here she disolves into tears, wrapping her arms around Colmarr's body and sobbing into his chest._ "Oh, please don't let him sell me to Master Lash, I'll do anything! Anything!" _Her sobs choke off any further words.  She sounds as if she can barely breathe, and she begins to choke and cough again.

The rest of the crew can't really hear what's going on, but they see Naomi talking to the captain, Magyar, Malachi, and Colmarr, and they can hear when she bursts into sobs.  At this time, though, the crew must focus on bringing the ship into Pier 3, for they are nearly there.  The merchant is there as well, standing on the dock and impatiently tapping his foot.  The oarsmen from the rowboat are standing with him, each one with a stout cudgel at his belt, but there's no sight of the man who was at the tiller.  A few dockhands are lined up along the pier ready to catch the lines thrown from the ship._

[sblock=OOC].Gosh, Jdvn1, I don't know, how _did_ you know that her name was going to be Naomi? You must be pyschic or something!.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

"Captain, we can't let those men take this girl back," Mag insists. "Her craft tipped over. I suggest we tell them Wakil couldn't find anyone. I'll do that if you like. I'm ... kind of good as misleading people." Mag actually flushes a little at the admission, knowing that skill was part of how he conned his way onto the ship as crew.

"Is there anywhere to hide Naomi? Anywhere maybe not readily accessible? I don't suppose an honest man like yourself would have built one, but I've heard many cargo vessels sometimes come built with secret holds for ... less honest freight?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

As Naomi starts sobbing into his chest, Colmarr rubs her back comfortingly with one hand and says soothingly, “There, there, I’m sure the captain won’t let them take you back to something like that Naomi,” looking imploringly over her head at the captain as he does so.

“Hmm, as for hiding Naomi, well if the captain wishes it done I can colour her dress with magic, though it won’t be permanent it should last long enough to fool anyone looking for a pink dress. Drying her clothing would also help, and I can accomplish that too. Now to make the deception complete, does anyone have skill with making people look different and have the materials to do so...then we can hide her in plain sight and she could perhaps pose as my younger sister...”


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 18, 2005)

Noonchuck concentrates on the tasks necessary to bring the ship into the pier.  He was as surprised as anyone to see this young child out alone in a boat, but not understanding the situation, he is indifferent to her fate.  Shouldn't she be returned to her family?  It is of no concern to him, he shrugs as he returns to his shipboard duties.  The captain will know what to do with the girl...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _To Malachi, she says, "I should come to you when I'm not feeling well?  Why?"_



_"Oh, I'm the ship's docto--" He pauses and looks at Captain Ben. "Am I the ship's doctor? I was never told I was, but I'm a ship doctor. Am I stepping on anyone's toes here?" He looks back at Naomi. "Well, anyway, I'm a doctor."


			
				Mallak said:
			
		


"And, I don't think I have a family.  At least, not really.  He says he's my uncle, but I don't think that's right.  I call other people Brother, or Uncle, or Father, but I know that's just pretend.  Some of them are very nice, though.  They bring me candy, and pretty clothes, and things.  Grandfather tells me a story every week, and all I have to do is listen.  I think I'll miss Grandfather, but . . . But some of the people aren't very nice." She gives a small shudder before going on. "I--I'm running away.  Please don't let him take me back.  He gave Jenna such a beating when he brought her back, and,"  *sniff* "and...I wouldn't even be running away except that if I don't it's going to be worse than anything he could do to me, and--" Here she disolves into tears, wrapping her arms around Colmarr's body and sobbing into his chest. "Oh, please don't let him sell me to Master Lash, I'll do anything! Anything!" Her sobs choke off any further words.  She sounds as if she can barely breathe, and she begins to choke and cough again.

Click to expand...





			
				jkason said:
			
		


"Captain, we can't let those men take this girl back," Mag insists. "Her craft tipped over. I suggest we tell them Wakil couldn't find anyone. I'll do that if you like. I'm ... kind of good as misleading people." Mag actually flushes a little at the admission, knowing that skill was part of how he conned his way onto the ship as crew.

"Is there anywhere to hide Naomi? Anywhere maybe not readily accessible? I don't suppose an honest man like yourself would have built one, but I've heard many cargo vessels sometimes come built with secret holds for ... less honest freight?"

Click to expand...




			
				unleashed said:
			
		


“Hmm, as for hiding Naomi, well if the captain wishes it done I can colour her dress with magic, though it won’t be permanent it should last long enough to fool anyone looking for a pink dress. Drying her clothing would also help, and I can accomplish that too. Now to make the deception complete, does anyone have skill with making people look different and have the materials to do so...then we can hide her in plain sight and she could perhaps pose as my younger sister...”

Click to expand...


Malachi looks confused. "Aren't we... complicating this? Can't we just not hand her over? I don't see the point of the deception. If they want to take her, we'll just say, 'No, sorry. She's under our protection now.'"_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 18, 2005)

*Grondar*

Grondar goes to the captain
captain, I request to go down below, wear my armor and take my spear, I smell trouble and I need you to buy time for me, what say you?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Well I don’t know about the captain Malachi, but you can definitely have the job...at best I was just filling in because there was no one better available at the time.” Colmarr continues to console Naomi as he speaks again, “As for Naomi, do you really think telling them she’s under our protection will do it? Whoever was chasing her likely has some power in this city if they can get away with what she says, and if they wanted her back I’m sure the guard would be sent to claim her, if they can prove she’s here...so I think our best course is to make sure they can’t prove she’s here...”


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 18, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Colmarr continues to console Naomi as he speaks again, “As for Naomi, do you really think telling them she’s under our protection will do it? Whoever was chasing her likely has some power in this city if they can get away with what she says, and if they wanted her back I’m sure the guard would be sent to claim her, if they can prove she’s here...so I think our best course is to make sure they can’t prove she’s here...”



"Well, I don't know the town and I don't know the people involved," Malachi starts, "But if there's beatings and person-selling going on, I'd certainly like to try to stop it. If Naomi doesn't feel safe, I'm fine with telling the men we don't have her, and keeping her below deck. We shouldn't stay here long if we can help it."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Stay here, well that’s a decision for the captain Malachi,” Colmarr remarks, “Hmm, yes I think she should stay somewhere within the ship if they come aboard to look for her too, but not somewhere it looks as if we’re hiding her. That would ruin the illusion I’m trying to create, that she’s _supposed_ to be here...”


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

"I agree with Colmarr, that we've no idea what kind of influence these people have in this town, though we know we as strangers have little to none. Best not to assume we're working from a position of power and avoid the conflict with subterfuge if possible. Unfortunately, while I've done some costuming back with the family, I have no special training in it, and all the costuming is back with the Family Rhineholdt, as it were."

Mag stops, turning to the captain with a sheepish look. "Of course, all of this assumes the captain's cooperation. Sir?"


----------



## Mallak (Dec 19, 2005)

_The captain has been considering while the men converse._ "Malachi, I've never been too good with titles.  You're a doctor and you're on this ship, so I guess that makes you the ship's doctor, eh?" 

_Naomi looks up at Malachi._ "What's a doctor?"

_The captain ponders for a moment._ "Hm, yes, well, Colmarr, Magyar, why don't you two take her to your cabin and get her cleaned up.  Do what you can, then stash her in my cabin.  Unless things have changed greatly since my last visit, they won't search there if they know what's good for them.  Grondar, go below and get suited up.  A show of strength would be most beneficial.  Malachi, pass the word amongst the men.  A show of strength, but I want no violence if it can be avoided.  We have business to conduct here."

_Turning away from the group, Captain Ben strides across the deck calling orders to his crew._ "Noonchuck, Wakil, bring in the sail!  Troth, Denther, mind the ropes!  A point to port if you please, Mr. Alathatka.  Nice and steady, boys." _The Pander Ban glides into her berth at Pier 3, the dockhands expertly tying off the ropes tossed to them by Troth and Denther.  The gangplank is barely set before the merchant comes striding up it._

"Hold it right there!" _The captain cuts the man off at the head of the plank, holding out his palm and forcing the man to stop short._ "I don't care who you are, no one steps foot on the Pander Ban without the permission of her captain, and you ain't got it.  Now back off."

"I'm warning you--"
"Turion. _Captain_ Ben Turion."

_Now that the man is closer, the embroidered crest on the breast of his tabard is clearly visible.  It is a black fist clutching a money bag on a field of red.  Though the emblem is unknown to those present, it is not a nice-looking symbol.  To Wakil, this man carries the stench of evil on his skin._


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 19, 2005)

Noonchuck brings in the sails and prepares the ship for berthing quickly, but not hurriedly or carelessly.  Once the ship is docked, he can sense the agitation in the crew and Captain's voices.  As he goes about his duties, he works his way toward his harpoon (which is usually stowed somewhere on deck out of the way, perhaps by the prow of the ship).  He'll pick it up and make a display of stowing it more completely, doing so slowly, perhaps checking the point for sharpness. All the while, he'll try to keep his eye on the man trying to board the ship.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Yes sir, come on Naomi, we’ll go get you dry and then you can have a nap in the captain’s cabin while we get rid of the men looking for you.” Assuming she follows, they go to Colmarr’s cabin when he magically changes her dress to a rich forest green, before drying her out, he then asks Magyar to suggest simple changes they could make to her appearance before they do so. Taking her into the captain’s cabin after doing what they can, he has Naomi hop onto the captain's bed before covering her with a blanket.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Colmarr uses his racial power of _prestidigitation_ to change the colour of Naomi’s dress and then to dry and warm her.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 19, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _The captain has been considering while the men converse._ "Malachi, I've never been too good with titles.  You're a doctor and you're on this ship, so I guess that makes you the ship's doctor, eh?"



"Fair enough." Malachi responds with a nod to both the captain and Colmarr.







			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi looks up at Malachi._ "What's a doctor?"



Malachi looks a bit startled. "Um. Well... I'm a doctor, that's wha... hm. Well, it's someone who makes you feel better. When you're hurt, I mean. Like if you have a cut or a bruise or worse. Have you ever--"


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _The captain ponders for a moment._ "Hm, yes, well, Colmarr, Magyar, why don't you two take her to your cabin and get her cleaned up.  Do what you can, then stash her in my cabin.  Unless things have changed greatly since my last visit, they won't search there if they know what's good for them.  Grondar, go below and get suited up.  A show of strength would be most beneficial.  Malachi, pass the word amongst the men.  A show of strength, but I want no violence if it can be avoided.  We have business to conduct here."



Startled by the orders, Malachi looks around to get his gatherings. "Yessir--" He interrupts himself to warn the other men--every able body on the ship. "Remember, try to avoid violence. Don't let them go or do anything they ought not to do, though. Be scary if you want and obstruct their paths if need be, but try to have _them_ initiate any violence that may occur. Given the little information we have, these people are _not_ allies of any sort, but we do need their approval."


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Hold it right there!" _The captain cuts the man off at the head of the plank, holding out his palm and forcing the man to stop short._ "I don't care who you are, no one steps foot on the Pander Ban without the permission of her captain, and you ain't got it.  Now back off."
> 
> "I'm warning you--"
> "Turion. _Captain_ Ben Turion."
> ...



Malachi can barely resist a smile at the captain's approach. _<Well, he certainly knows how to make his presence felt.>_ He moves forward and motions to the men closest to the captain to get closer. He wants the merchant to know that everyone supports the captain and has his back.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 19, 2005)

*Troth Barbarian/Half-Elf*

Troth after doing his duties to sail the ship to pier 3, walks over to Captain Ben. Whispering something in his ear.

[sblock]
"Captain" "I got some skills in disguising. I can make the little girl look like Colmarr's little sister"
"With your permission I will go to your room and fix her up, telling her not to speak if she must follow us to land"
"I beg your absolute secrecy about my skill Captain" "maybe one day you want to hear my storie" "until then please be discrete"

Disguise +8
[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Dec 19, 2005)

Denther Quietly goes about his business, then, once the Pander is in and docked, will go to his area of the ship and change out of his sea-stained clothes and into something fresher, including his armor and sword, and then head above deck to where he last saw the captain.


----------



## jkason (Dec 19, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes sir, come on Naomi, we’ll go get you dry and then you can have a nap in the captain’s cabin while we get rid of the men looking for you.” Assuming she follows, they go to Colmarr’s cabin when he magically changes her dress to a rich forest green, before drying her out, he then asks Magyar to suggest simple changes they could make to her appearance before they do so.




"Well, the hair's the next most noticeable thing," Magyar asserts. After catching Naomi's eyes to make sure she's okay with his touching the hair, he pulls it back, then grabs some of the twine left over from the other day's crazy surgeries to create a makeshift hair tie. Once the ponytail is done, he looks back to Colmarr

"Can your color changing magics alter her hair color, too, maybe straighten the curl? If not, I can at least braid it, or ... " he gets an odd look on his face as he mutters "You know, Colmarr, if you've some spare clothing, perhaps Naomi would hide better not as your sister, but as your brother..."


----------



## Mallak (Dec 19, 2005)

_On his way over to meet the merchant, the captain stops for a moment as Troth speaks to him.  The captain responds in a low voice, _"Yes, do what you can, then get your weapons and come back on deck.  Try to look like a mean, scary barbarian," _ the captain adds with a twinkle in his eye.

Naomi slips her little hand into Colmarr's as they leave the deck and head into the dim cabin.  When the gnome prestidigitator changes the color of her dress, she looks down and smiles._ "Oh, that's pretty!  How did you do that?  Can you make it blue?" _When Magyar mentions putting her hair in braids, Naomi starts back from him with a slightly fearful look.  When he mentions hiding her as Colmarr's brother . . . _ "Eww, I don't want to be a _boy_."

_Up in the bow, N'un T'Chauck handles his harpoon with casual confidence.  The significance of the weapon is not lost on the oarsmen behind the merchant.  Down in the hold, Grondar and Denther help each other into their armor, then high tail it back on deck.  As they move up behind the captain with Malachi and Wakil, the oarsmen begin to look decidedly nervous.  The merchant doesn't seem to notice the dangerous tension as he continues to argue with the captain._

"Captain Turion, you have something of mine aboard this ship.  I suggest you return it immediately.  I have sent my man for the Guard.  If you do not return my property, your ship will be confiscated and you and your crew will be thrown into the stocks."

"Some of your property, Merchant . . . ?" _The captain waits for the man to fill in a name._

"Bledsum.  Karl Bledsum." _The merchant has a smile on his fat face and states the name as if he expects to be recognized.  And to some, the name is recognizable.  The Bledsum are a family of rather unscrupulous money-lenders.  They've never been particularly powerful, but anyone with the right debtors can be dangerous.  Perhaps they have come up in the world and are now getting into merchanting?

The captain continues as if the name has no effect on him.  _"Merchant Bledsum.  Just what bit of your property do you claim I have on my ship?"

"You know perfectly well, Captain Turion!  You cut us off on our way to recover a small boat from the harbor.  It contained certain personal effects and properties belonging to the Bledsum family."

_The captain points back aft._ "As you can see, Merchant, there is the craft.  It is capsized.  Whatever was in it is surely at the bottom of the bay by now.  Good luck in your salvage operation.  I hope it wasn't anything too valuable."

"Hmph.  We both know you intentionally cut me off then removed items from the boat before it flipped.  You capsized the boat to hide your crime."

"If any Bledsum property was removed from the boat before it capsized, I certainly don't know about it.  Perhaps you could provide me with a detailed description of the items lost, and I will see if one of the crew picked them up."

"If there is any searching to do, we will be the ones the do it!" _The merchant makes as if to step forward._

"No, you will not." _There is steel in the captain's voice.  The man seems to notice for the first time the crew gathered around their captain, weapons held casually but faces grim. 

Up the street from the docks, there is a swirling in the crowd and a voice can be heard distantly calling,_ "Way!  Make way for the Tortila Guard!  Way!  Give way!"

_Merchant Bledsum smiles with a look of triumph._ "We shall see about that!"


----------



## jkason (Dec 19, 2005)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi slips her little hand into Colmarr's as they leave the deck and head into the dim cabin.  When the gnome prestidigitator changes the color of her dress, she looks down and smiles._ "Oh, that's pretty!  How did you do that?  Can you make it blue?" _When Magyar mentions putting her hair in braids, Naomi starts back from him with a slightly fearful look.  When he mentions hiding her as Colmarr's brother . . . _ "Eww, I don't want to be a _boy_."




Mag holds up his hands in a gesture of surrender. "Just brainstorming, Naomi. We want you to be as unrecognizable as possible, in any case. Whether we can disguise your gender or just your hair style, we should do what we can. And we should do it fast. Perhaps we should finish in the captain's cabin?"


----------



## Mallak (Dec 19, 2005)

_Naomi considers for only a moment._ "All right, do what you must.  You can even braid my hair if you think it will help."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr grins at the rapidfire questions, answering them equally quickly, “I changed the colour with magic Naomi, and yes I can definitely make it blue.” A short time after she asks the dress has changed to a cornflower blue, “There, how’s that?”

Turning to Magyar, he continues, “Well Naomi’s hair is already the right colour for a gnome as we nearly always have fair hair, but I’d like to try to make it a little paler, a closer shade to mine, though I don’t think my magic will do it I’ll try anyway. Hmm, since it’s already wet perhaps we should just comb it out which would hide the ringlets somewhat and leave it a little damp, we can explain that away by saying she’s had a fever...a few braids wouldn’t hurt though just to change the look.”

Chuckling at Magyar’s last suggestion, Colmarr calms and says, “As for making Naomi look like a boy I don’t think that would work, she’s too pretty to be made into a boy with the limited skills that we possess I think. Not that I have any extra clothes anyway, but they’d be far too big.”

[SBLOCK=Mallak]I'm pretty sure from the wording that _prestidigitation_ won't work on living things as is specifies items, but if you want to allow it to do so Colmarr will change Naomi's hair colour as mentioned above, and darken her skin tone to more of a light tan.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 20, 2005)

_Naomi looks down at her dress with bright eyes and a smile._ "Oo, pretty!  But I think the green will blend in better." _She stares at her dress with a furrowed brow for a moment, then it once again becomes a deep forest green._ "Perfect!" _She giggles and looks up with another radiant smile._ "You're so clever, Colmarr!" [sblock=Note: ]Colmarr didn't do anything.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]While I have heard of prestidigitation being used in certain drunken ways to change the colors of certain parts of a fighter's anatomy, I'm going to rule against your use of prestidigitation to alter Naomi.  To do what you desire, you need a disguise spell.  Now, any moment Troth should be showing up with an intention to disguise Naomi the old fashioned way.  Whether or not he'll reveal that intention with the both of you there, we'll just have to wait and see.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

_Well she has some hidden powers of her own...maybe she’s a gnome, but she doesn’t look like one..._

“Yes, clever, that’s me alright,” Colmarr replies, quickly disguising the slightly shocked expression that crosses his face with a grin, as he knows that he didn’t change the colour of the dress that time.

[SBLOCK=Mallak]I assumed as much, but just thought I’d throw the idea out anyway.   As for Troth, Colmarr will likely need to stay at least, so we’ll see what happens.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Malachi glares at the merchant and his gall, but his face quickly switches to a smile when the guard arrives. He greets him warmly when the he arrives, provided the captain does as well. The guard is free to pass, but if the merchant looks like he is moving forward, he'll mention at one of the larger of the crew that's around, "This Bleedsome does not have our captain's permission to set foot on deck" and he'll prevent his entrance.

[sblock=OOC]Purposely mispronouncing the merchant's name.

Diplomacy +8 for the guard[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Dec 20, 2005)

I hate the possibility of getting on the wrong side of someone who thinks as much of himself as this merchant does, but people are not and should never be property. Denther thinks quietly to himself as he continues to flank the captain, ready to help out wherever he can.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 21, 2005)

Whispering again to the Captain "I will". troth goes below deck and gather up with Colmarr and Naomi.
"hi little girl" he says trying to not frighten her with a big s "i can help you even more" "i have learned this trick you know"  while he takes out a toolkit and shows her many kinds of makeup, different kind of hair to make mustaches, loose noses, ears, and so on "Colmarr stay beside her so i can use you as a model" he looks at colmarr to see if the gnome ha facial hair, something he do not find, well Colamrr has this goatee " I have to make you a goatee Naomi and maybe i should make a mustache to you both, making the illusion perfect" ...


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr looks quizically at Troth as he makes his suggestions, before speaking, “Why would you put facial hair on a female gnome Troth? They don’t have it you know, and even we males only usually sport a beard, definitely no moustache, plus we’re trying to make her look like my _sister_ not my _brother_. You’ll need to change her skin tone to be a little darker like mine too if you can. Perhaps you could make Naomi look a little older, and try to mirror several of my facial features...a larger nose perhaps, some points on the ears, things like that.”


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

_Hmm, now to make it a little more convincing perhaps..._

“Now Naomi, while we get you all made up as a _female_ gnome,” Colmarr says stressing the word female, “I’m going to teach you a few gnomish words, and I think we should change your name too...how does Lissa sound?”

Assuming Naomi agrees, he quickly teaches her a few simple gnomish words and phrases, and has her repeat them back until he’s happy with the result, especially her new name.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 21, 2005)

"Hu... yeah im sorry" the barbarian almost blushes it seems the little ones had agreed to make  the disguise diferent then that he had imagined.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 21, 2005)

_Naomi looks into Troth's kit with quizzical eyes._ "What's all that stuff?" she asks, picking up one of the prosthetics.  "Eww, it's a nose!  How do I look, Colmarr?" _she asks, turning and smiling at the gnome with the false nose pressed to her face.  It is like a dwarf's nose, quite big and bulbous, comically out of place on her petite face.

When Colmarr tells Troth to dress Naomi up like a female gnome, she puts the nose back and says, _"But Colmarr, I thought I would hide better as your brother?  Isn't that right, Magyar?" _Regardless of the final disguise, Naomi will quietly submit herself the the tender ministrations of Troth, the barbarian makeup artist.

When Colmarr begins to teach her the gnome language, Naomi learns quickly._ "Lissa?  Oh, I like that name.  It's pretty, not like some of the other names people give me."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“It’s a little big for you Naomi,” Colmarr chuckles as she turns with the false nose on her face, “Very becoming for a dwarf though.”

“Yes, disguising you as a boy would probably work better Naomi, but we have no boys clothes to fit you and I have nothing extra, so we only have your dress,” Colmarr shrugs, “It’s far from a perfect solution, but it’s the best I can think of in the limited time we have...unless someone can come up with some boys clothing for you this minute.”


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 21, 2005)

*Troth Barbarian/Half-Elf*

"I don't think i got any pants, clothing isn't my area" ... "you can have that nose Naomi, it looks very nice on you "It better if you keep it in your pocket until this fuzz is over"  he turns around walking for his quarter "I got to gear up" "see you up deck"

At his quarter Troth took his clothes on wrapped the studded leather armor, packed the disguise kitt in the backpack, leaving it at the bottom.
*this gonna be hard day...*he thinks for himself placing his rapier on his back drawing it some times as a training _*always ready... the cold steel*_

Troth walk up to the rest of the group. Staying a little behind of the rest.


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _When Colmarr tells Troth to dress Naomi up like a female gnome, she puts the nose back and says, _"But Colmarr, I thought I would hide better as your brother?  Isn't that right, Magyar?" _Regardless of the final disguise, Naomi will quietly submit herself the the tender ministrations of Troth, the barbarian makeup artist.
> _



_

Magyar opens his mouth to speak, but only gets as far as "But you hated--" when he cuts himself off. He fumbles a bit, trying to reconcile the little girl's intense objections with her sudden easy-goingness. Finally, as Colmarr and Troth take her in hand, the young stage performer shrugs, chalks it up to youthful capriciousness, and watches the disguise artist at work. 

Mag's younger sister was quite good at this sort of thing, often playing a planted "volunteer" in crowds several nights in the same week without anyone noticing the old hag, young boy, and bright-eyed young woman were actually all the same person. Given the current circumstances, Mag wished he'd thought to ask her along on this journey. Hopefully, Troth would have comperable skills._


----------



## Mallak (Dec 21, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “It’s a little big for you Naomi,” Colmarr chuckles as she turns with the false nose on her face, “Very becoming for a dwarf though.”




_Naomi breaks into a fit of giggling at Colmarr's droll tone.  _



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, disguising you as a boy would probably work better Naomi, but we have no boys clothes to fit you and I have nothing extra, so we only have your dress,” Colmarr shrugs, “It’s far from a perfect solution, but it’s the best I can think of in the limited time we have...unless someone can come up with some boys clothing for you this minute.”




"Oh, ok, I guess.  I'll do my best to be your sister, though.  I've had a lot of practice at being a little sister, but I've never been a gnome before."



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> "you can have that nose Naomi, it looks very nice on you "It better if you keep it in your pocket until this fuzz is over"




_Naomi smiles big at the scarred barbarian._ "Oh, thank you!" _Then her face falls._ "But I don't have any pockets."

_When Troth has finished, after several poor attempts and with much helpful input from Colmarr and Magyar and a heroic effort on the part of Naomi to remain still, the child looks much less like a little girl and much more like a female gnome of about fifty years.  Magyar has gathered her hair back into a tightly coiffured braid after the current Antigrol fashion._

"Well? How do I look?" _Naomi__ asks, twirling around in her dark green dress._ "Am I a gnome yet?" _She smiles, and she does indeed look like a gnome, so much so that if Colmarr and Magyar hadn't seen it done, they wouldn't know it was a little girl under there._


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2005)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Well? How do I look?" _Naomi__ asks, twirling around in her dark green dress._ "Am I a gnome yet?" _She smiles, and she does indeed look like a gnome, so much so that if Colmarr and Magyar hadn't seen it done, they wouldn't know it was a little girl under there._




Mag smiles and gives an encouraging thumbs up. "I think you'll pass for Colmarr's kin with no problem," he says, then he turns the thumb to jab it towards the door. "Now let's get you socked away in the captain's cabin. The disguise is wonderful, but better still if we never have need to test it."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Yes Lissa, you look like a gnome,” Colmarr smiles, using her gnomish name to set it in the minds of everyone there, “And if I hadn’t seen it done, I wouldn’t know you weren’t always a gnome. A very good job Troth, a very good job indeed.”

“Magyar is right though, we’d better get you into the captain’s cabin...even though the disguise is very good, I’d prefer we not need to test it either.”


----------



## Mallak (May 15, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]As most of you know, EN World had a major crash and we lost about 5 months of posts.  That really hurt, but we can recover.  Fortunately, unleashed had the forethought to keep a meticulous record of his part in the game, and I will try to fill in any remaining gaps.

While putting the following together, I read over what unleashed has recorded and I was reminded of several things that had slipped my mind.  It was an interesting read, and a good refresher for what's going on in the world.[/sblock]

[sblock=The Story Since Then and Before Now]Up the street from the docks, there is a swirling in the crowd and a voice can be heard distantly calling, "Way! Make way for the Tortila Guard! Way! Give way!" The guards that emerge from the crowds onto the docks are dressed in hauberks and carrying halberds. They are led by a middle aged man with a genial face, though at the moment he looks rather grim. He carries no polearm but has a long, straight sword at his side. Out in front and leading the way is the man who was previously at the tiller of the merchant's longboat. He is a short, snippish looking man.

The guards make their way out onto Pier 3, which has quickly become devoid of civilians, and the leader walks up the gangplank to speak with the captain. The merchant stands to one side, looking smug.

"Good afternoon, Captain Turion. What seems to be the trouble here?" the guardsman asks.

"Good afternoon to you, too, Guardsman Lieutenant Craeterre. As you can see, we have only just arrived in Tortila. I believe this merchant here is trying to get a jump on his competition. However, the Pander Ban is not yet ready to receive guests. Perhaps if you would escort him to a nearby tavern, he can return in a few hours? Also, if I might request the favor of a furlough guard for the afternoon? The Pander Ban would be very appreciative."

Throughout all this, the merchant's face has been growing a darker and darker shade of red. Finally, he bursts out, "Guardsman, this man, this Captain Turion, has kidnapped my niece! In complete disregard for the laws of the harbor and this fine city, he and his crew cut me off out on the water and stole certain personal effects of the Bledsum family. I demand that my men and I be allowed to make a thorough search of this vessel!"

The guard looks at the merchant. "These are some serious accusations, Merchant Bledsum. What proof have you?"

"Proof!? There must have been hundreds of witnesses who saw what happened! Question anyone on the docks, man! They'll tell you. But why wait? Let us go aboard immediately and search. They haven't had time to hide everything, I'm sure. We should probably start in the hold. They many have tried to hide things among their other cargo." The merchant again attempts to take a step forward, but he is blocked by the guard's outstretched hand.

"Captain Turion, do you wish to allow this man aboard your ship?"

"I think not, Guardsmen Lieutenant Craeterre. Of course, you and your men are welcome aboard any time. If you care to step aboard now and conduct a thourough search, I have nothing against it. Perhaps it will ease this merchant's mind and put rest to these accusations, and your subsequent testimony may prove useful if I choose to press suit against the Bledsum family."

The guardsman looks wary for a moment. "I think if I have a look around, that shall be more than sufficient in all respects." The Guardsmen Lieutenant steps aboard the vessel and glances around the deck. "I'll just have a look in the cabin and the hold then." G.Lt. Craeterre glances at the captain with raised brows.

"Braer. Malachi, escort the Guardsmen Lieutenant below."

Braer, Malachi, and G.Lt. Craeterre walk toward the cabin beneath the poop. At the moment they reach the door, it opens from within, and Troth is standing there looking slightly confused to see the stranger dressed in a uniform standing between the doctor and the First Mate. Behind him in Colmarr's cabin, Colmarr and Magyar are just putting the finishing touches on Naomi's disguise.


“I guess you’d better hop on my bed then Lissa, as it seems we’ve run out of time,” Colmarr whispers, “Try to look and sound a little sick if they come in...” Colmarr then begins to sing softly and appears to be comforting the gnomish woman on the bed.

OOC: Catching a glance of unfamiliar clothing on someone outside the door through Troth’s legs, Colmarr begins casting lullaby (-5 to listen/spot checks) at the people outside the doorway (centred on the unfamiliar clothing).


Being suprised by the man in hauberks and with a sword by his side, that suddenly enters the room, Troth reacts naturaly trying to intimidate the stranger "who are you"" "and what do you do onboard this ship?" Troth seems more or less angry out there he stands placing his hand on the nod of his weapon. "Captain!" he screams out loud


Seeing that Colmarr has Naomi in hand, Magyar pops out into the hallway. Troth's sword probably has the guard's attention, but there's still his disguise gear to be put away.

"Troth, keep a level head," Mag says evenly. As he moves to "place a calming hand" on Troth, Mag takes the opportunity to shift his cloak to block the arm with the kit, and slips the bag from the barbarian's hand into his own. He turns to face the newcomer, hands moving behind his back as he slightly bows his head and flashes a disarming smile. Here he hopes to keep the kit concealed under the cover of formality.

"I'm sure Braer wouldn't be bringing the officer down here without the captain's permission, would you Braer?" He flashes a disarming smile at the men as he seeks to put them all at their ease. 


"No, I would not Mag. Let me present Gaurdsman Lieutenant Craeterre. He is here to search for stolen goods aboard our ship." Braer steps out from in front of the gaurd and listens intently to the conversation while trying to appear bored


On the docks, the merchant's oarsmen are shifting nervously and glancing furtively at the armed guards who are leaning on their spears as if they haven't a care between them. The short snippish man who had been at the tiller of the longboat and then led the guards back to the Pander Ban has come up behind the merchant on the gangplank, scowling fiercely at the crew. He is about five feet tall and skinny, with a mean little face, a long, sharp nose, and dark eyes. There is a small white scar beneath his left eye which stands out as he scowls. He has stringy black hair that falls to his shoulders, and one of his long-fingered hands caresses the sword hilt hanging on his right hip. On his left hip he carries what appears to be a coiled black whip. Every now and then, the man gnashes yellow teeth behind thin, snarling lips. As he advances up the gangplank to stand behind the merchant, Wakil is sickened by the stench of evil which permeates the man and follows him, oozing from his pores like cheap perfume.

"This is Orpheus, my loyal man." Merchant Bledsum speaks to Captain Turion in a soft conversational tone and his face is genial, but his eyes are hard as flint. "Regardless of how this turns out today, we both know you have something of mine, and I will have it back, one way or another. If you do not give her to me now, you shall give her to Master Orpheus later, and I can promise you, you won't like that."

Captain Turion has been growing red in the face at the audacity of this merchant. Now he speaks, and his voice is cold. "Take yer idle threats an' be gone from my ship, merchant. Ya pollute th' very air with yer presence, an' I shall have no more t'do with ye, now or ever."

Down below, G.Lt. Craeterre seems confused for a moment as Colmarr begins singing and Troth challenges him. Magyar takes the opportunity to slip the disguise kit from Troth and place it just inside the doorway of the galley against the wall.

"Ah, yes, First Mate Braer is quite right. I'll just have a look around if you don't mind?" G.Lt. Craeterre lifts his eyebrows at Troth in question. Assuming the barbarian allows him to pass, he'll move on to Colmarr's cabin, commenting as he goes, "You seem to have a lot of fighting men for a merchant vessel."

The guardsman lieutenant enters Colmarr's cabin. "And what have we here?" Naomi has crawled under the covers of Colmarr's bed and is feigning sleep, though her brow is scrunched up as if in pain or intense concentration. Even in gnomish makeup she is cute. Next to her, Colmarr sings a soft lullaby.


Turning his head, Colmarr moves his finger in front of his mouth to shush the guard, before speaking quietly as he concentrates on the spell, “My sister sir, she hasn’t been well during the voyage,” before he turns back to the bed and continues singing the lullaby while stroking her hair.

OOC: Bluff +5, Diplomacy +7


Naomi coughs softly into her hand. "I'm feeling much better now, oni.* Do you think I'll be able to go into the town?"

Guardsman Lieutenant Craeterre arches an eyebrow at Colmarr. "Your sister, eh? What's wrong with her? I would hate to have to quarantine this vessel."

Malachi steps forward quickly. "Oh, it's nothing to worry about, I assure you. I'm the ship's doctor, you see. Young miss has been rather frightened. I don't know that the ocean agrees with her."

*Naomi uses the gnomish word for "brother." 


“Well now the ship is docked I’m sure you’ll get better quickly Lissa, and getting you onto solid ground might be the best medicine so I don’t see why not,” Colmarr replies. Kissing his sister on the forehead as he stands to speak with the guard, he also moves to obscure his view at the same time, “As Malachi says sir, she’s been troubled with seasickness for most of the journey, so she’s a little under the weather...nothing more than that.” 


"And I've got something always helped me here," Mag says as he returns to the room, carrot held out with a bright smile. "Mamma Rhineholdt always gave a soul a carrot first off. Said the crunching and chewing were a good way to get a body strong again."

As he hands off the carrot to Colmarr, Mag turns innocently to the guardsmen. "So, what is it's been stolen that you're looking for, anyway, if you don't mind my asking?"


Taking the carrot, Colmarr replies, “Thanks Magyar, but I think we’ll stay away from any food until we’re on solid ground, I don’t want to have to scrub the cabin floor again...it was hard enough to clean up last time.”


G.Lt. Craeterre gives Colmarr, Magyar, and Naomi and unreadable look. "Well, then, I hope she'll be feeling better soon. Be careful taking her into Tortila. The docks have been rough lately." With that, he turns and walks out and quickly completes a cursory inspection of the ship. Meanwhile, back at the gangplank . . .

Bledsum sneers at Wakil, but as he opens his mouth, Orpheus steps forward and begins to speak. "You wish to know me, Knight?" His voice is soft and raspy, and his hand hovers near the hilt of his sword. "I am the Terror that creeps into your bones and chills you in the Night. I am the Darkness which smothers your Light. I am the Nightmare that fills you with Fright. To know me is to know Doom. Where I go, I bring Pain. Where I pass, I leave nothing but Lamentation. Would enjoy that, Knight?" Here he gives a wicked grin, his red tongue flicking over his thin lips as his left hand carresses his whip suggestively. "A more intimate meeting could be arranged."

Those aboard are saved from having to respond by the arrival of G.Lt. Craeterre. "I have completed my inspection of the ship and have found all to be in order. Merchant Bledsum, you and your men are ordered to clear out and leave Captain Turion in peace."

Merchant Bledsum shakes an angry fist at Captain Turion. "You haven't heard the last of this, boatswine." The merchant deliberately mispronounces the title, which is itself a demotion of the captain's position. "Your pet guards cannot protect you forever." The fat blusterer turns and schlumps down the gangplank, gesturing to his men to follow. Orpheus gives one final dark sneer before turning and following his master. Shortly, the men are gone from the docks.

"Thank you, Guardsman Lieutenant Craeterre, for your fine work."

"Any time, Captain. I will send a contingent of guards down to watch your ship while you furlough your men."

"Thank you, again, Craeterre. I believe I shall require them for the duration of our stay. The usual arrangement?"

"Yes, of course, anything you require Captain. The Tortila Guard is here to serve." With a smile, G.Lt. Craeterre turns and proceeds down the gangplank, gesturing to his men. They, too, are soon lost in the crowd.

Captain Turion turns to the crew. "All right, men, we need to get the Pander Ban ship-shape and ready to sell her wares. If we work hard, we should have just enough time before the guards arrive to furlough you. Once we are finished, see me in my cabin to receive your pay. The ship is open to you for the duration of our stay in Tortila, but do not bring anyone aboard." He says this with a hard look at Grondar. "Otherwise, have fun, and enjoy yourselves. You've earned it. We'll likely be headed out in a few days, and you're all more than welcome to join me for the next leg of our journey. Now, all you swabs, get to work!"


Mag slumps back against the wall with a relieved sigh when the guard has exited to the upper deck. He looks at the carrot in his hand and chuckles, then takes a bite of it.

"I think I need the energy, but I'll do my best not to add to your poor floor's predicament," Mag says with a wry smile to Colmarr. 

To Troth he adds, "I stashed your kit in behind the dry goods in the galley whenever you want to get it. Figured our little gnome here would come off better without that around to call the guard to look too close, you know?"

Hearing the captain yelling for all hands above, Mag starts for the deck, hurriedly finishing the carrot and saying around a full mouth, "No rest for us, I guess."


“Oh I don’t imagine anyone will be decorating my cabin floor today, but it’s always good to add a little truth to the lie...it makes the whole thing easier to swallow,” Colmarr chuckles, winking as he concludes his statement.

Reacting to the captain’s call, Colmarr asks Naomi, “Will you be okay here for a while, as I’ve got to go and see if I’m needed for the heavy work?” He waits for a response before heading out to speak with the captain.


"You have a fast hand there" ... "excellent move my friend" ..."I think I better take the kit in my backpack" "i don't like have my thing spread out everywhere at the ship" he retrieves the kit form behind the dry goods and packs the kit carefully in a aged cloth piece and lies it in a concealed pocket inside his backpack.

Up on deck the captain yells all men to work. 

Troth gets his armor from his room and wraps it on, sword by his side, and go to work. When he comes updeck, the wind strikes his face from the south and the sun warms his face.

He talks to the Captain "Any special security measures you want to discuss Captain?" "I don't like the look of us relaxing at this port, or even worse, splitting up" "that merchant is bad news..." “I suggest for you that any group on land must stay together at all time” ... “what work you want me to do?” “pack the sails?” Troth looks up and see Noonchuck already are climbing the main mast looking down at him with a 'get up here and work' look.


Wakil will go about his duty of getting the ship ready to go back to sea and transferring the goods ashore and follows any other commands the captain may give. 


This guy looks dangerous, here goes my free time alone in the city. Grondar thinks to himself, now that this guy saw him on deck. Darn! says Grondar to himself and goes to the lower deck, he will start to lift the crates of good and wares to the upperdeck.


"Oh, I'll be fine for a little while, but you won't leave me down here all alone when you go ashore, will you?" Naomi stares up at him with pleading eyes which look very blue in the cabin's low light.

"You're quite right, of course, Troth. I think it would be wise for the crew to stick together while ashore. The ship should be fine, though. I've known Guardsman Lieutenant Craeterre for quite some time; he will send us his best men. Now, I suggest you haul in those sails before Noonchuck has it all done!"

As N'un T'Chauck, Troth, and Denther secure the sails, Braer directs the rest of the crew in bringing select crates from below up on deck. These will be samples to display for the merchants who will come later to bargain for the entire cargo.

The work is done quickly, though all are hot and sweaty by the time it is over, even Wakil, who is still soaked from his dip in the bay. One by one, the crew members knock on the captain's door to receive their pay.

Colmarr receives 15 gold as his initial wage, plus 5 gold as a dangerous combat bonus, plus 3 gold for his service as healer, plus 2 gold for his service as cook for a total of 25 gold. Captain Turion gives Colmarr an extra gold to buy Naomi some spare clothes and to outfit her with decent shoes.


Magyar takes his pay with a thankful smile, and adds it to his funds. 

"Might actually be enough to get myself a decent bow," he thinks aloud. He had some lucky shots with his sling, but if more of the same excitement was going to be happening, something a little more ... martial might be called for. 

For now, though, time to wash away the grime. Then, that carrot had been gone from his stomach for some time. Grub would definitely be called for. On his way to clean up, he asks Colmarr, "Anything special in mind for dinner, or are you finally done with chef's duties?"


“Of course not Lissa, I’ll come get you before I go ashore,” Colmarr replies warmly, “I’ll be back shortly.”

“Well I don’t know about dinner Magyar...I hadn’t given it much thought as I felt we might all eat in town tonight, but I’ll definitely continue with some cooking duties aboard ship,” Colmarr replies, surreptitiously using his active prestidigitation to clean Magyar’s clothes as they speak.

After completing his work, collecting his pay, and speaking with Magyar, Colmarr returns to his cabin. “See not too long after all, and the captain even gave me money to get you some spare clothes and shoes,” Colmarr remarks, using a little sleight of hand to make the gold coin appear and disappear, before he cleans up his clothes with his hopefully still active prestidigitation and washes his face, only then collecting his backpack, “There all done...ready to go Lissa?”


Denther pitches in with the hard work as much as he can, staying out of the way the rest of the time. 


Troth nods to the Captain as he recollects his payment.

Not directing himself to anyone specific "I'm going to be on the pier" "i want to feels some fast ground under my feets" ... "I go with you wherever you want, as long we stay in a group"

He then turns around and walks out on upper deck drags a big breath of air filed with salty water. He walks down at the pier sitting down on one of the crates waiting for the others.


Wakil collects his wages from the captin and then goes below to change out of his wet clothes. He then mills about waiting for the group to leave for shore.


As Mag begins to clean up, he suddenly notices that his clothing has lost the dirt and odor he was dreading trying to get out. 

"Tricky gnome," he mutters to himself as he dries water from his face and scrubs under his fingernails. "And I thought I was good at getting away with things while a fellow was distracted."

Once he's done, Mag once again has the dilemma about going armored and armed or not. Eventually, he decides to compromise: wear the armor, take the dagger and sling, but leave the more obvious shortspear behind. He supposes it will be easier to shed the protective gear if the more martial crewman don't see a need for it, so he might as well play it safe for now.

Geared up and spiffed as he can manage given the circumstances, Magyar heads out to find the others and figure out where it is they'll all be finding their dinner.


Naomi laughs and claps her hands for Colmarr's display of dexterity in making the coin appear and disappear. "Oh, yes please, let's go. I'm getting tired of this stuffy old cabin."

Down on Pier 3, the crew is slowly congregating. Shortly, a group of guards arrives to relieve the crew, and they are free to go. The city of Tortila is open to them, with all it's myriad charms.


Deciding he doesn’t need anything in his backpack right now after all Colmarr puts it back in the corner, before he and Naomi head down to the pier. “So where shall we go first folks...the markets?” he asks.

OOC: Colmarr has everything not listed in his backpack, except his second (full) case of bolts.


Wakil with all of his wordly riches upon him agrees that a merchant should be first. He offeres a quick prayer to his god for protection of the whole crew and the ship before following whoever takes the lead. He will not jostle for postion but would like to be near the front of the group. He would lead but is unsure of the way and will let someone more confidant go in front of him.


Grondar turns to Colmarr You can't go to the markets without drinking a beer first, Let's go to the "Sleeping Sailor", I heard the beer and Malt are quite good and then head to the markets, Who's with me? he calls out loudly


"Thank you for your kind words, captain." Denther leaves the captains office and head to his bunk, changes closthes into something a bit less "sea-worn", and heads down to the pier. Arriving there, he approaches Grondar. "Grondar, the captain said you might know where to look for a college or library. could you point me in the right direction?"


As the others debate their destination, Mag suddenly starts.

"You guys hash this out, and I'll follow wherever, but I need to run fetch something quick."

The armor's annoying to run in, but Mag hustles to keep from holding up the group. When he gets to his backpack in the cargo hold, he roots around in it a moment. First he pulls out his signal whistle and strings it onto his neck. He's not expecting trouble, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to have a quick way to call for help. The second item he pulls out, biting his lip. Only hesitating a second, he slips his lockpick / escape tools into one of his cloak's many pockets.

His safety nets all thusly arranged, Mag straps the shortspear to his backpack and leaves it behind, running back up front to the group.

"Ready whenever you guys are."


No problem Denther my friend ...he taps on the ranger's shoulder Also there are more interesting stuff than a library He mutters quietly to himself... Do you see the tall tower of the church Grondar points to the direction of the roofs behind the port
Behind the church There is a large square and a nice stone fountain in the middle, The Library is over there, but join us to a drink friend before you go to delve in books.


“I don’t know Grondar, somehow I usually make do without a beer before browsing through a merchants wares,” Colmarr remarks, shaking his head and grinning at the big man as his first thoughts go to alcohol again, “If you just have to have a beer before you can stand the thought of merchants though, I suppose we can do that first.”

[Edit -- There is a scene missing here where N'un T'Chauck speaks with the Captain alone in his chambers and receives his pay.  There was an important clue here, but since N'un T'Chauck was the only one who saw it and he appears to have gone missing, I won't take the time to repeat it.]

Noonchuck stows his harpoon and ice axe in their usual place on the ship and secures his coins in a small pouch that he carries on his belt. He checks to make sure he has his obsidian knife in its belt sheath, and then joins the others on deck as they prepare to debark from the ship.

"I would very much like to see the sights in this town. Let us stay together as brothers..." he says to the group, smiling. He is wary of large towns as there are many things strange to him in them. He's seen many sights in Antigrol, but each of these place is different, and has its own wonders-- and dangers.


Wakil offers up a prayer, that someday they begin moving, to his god. Talking to himself "I hate learning patience."


“Well looks like we’re all ready to go, so you lead the way Grondar, and we can go get that drink you want,” Colmarr says, walking up to the big man and giving him a gentle push in the direction of the city to get him moving, before taking up a safer position in the middle of the group near Naomi as they head off.


"Yeah Grondar" "you'r the one that know the city most" "lets go for that drink and after we go to the market" Troth adjusts his armour and weapon.


Denther Shows a sly grin " I know there are more exiting things than books, Grondar. Believe me, I will not spen all my time in port in the library. I know what the red roofs mean and I may even visit one before it's time to weigh anchor again. 
As far as a drink goes, I think a bit of drink and food would be just the thing to settle a sea-worn stomach. Goodness knows I could use something other than hard tack. I'm ready whenever you are."


When Braer and Troth finally make it down to the impatient crew, Braer has his hood thrown back for the first time. He seems somehow subtly different with his hood thrown back, but, ah well, it's a beautiful day, and the Sleeping Sailor awaits.

Grondar leads them through crowded streets where, despite the lack of activity in the harbor, people still bustle about on their daily tasks, hawkers still cry their wares, be they pins and ribbons or tacos and fajitas, and carts still roll through the streets. Once off the docks and the main paved thoroughfare, the streets are dusty, hard-packed earth. Here, most of the buildings are warehouses, but tucked between them are the occasional red- and blue-roofed buildings. 

The people here seem in healthy spirits, and there is a feeling of activity and industry in the air. In a surprisingly short amount of time, they have arrived in front of a single story building with a blue roof sloping away to the back. The crude sign over the door bears a picture of a man passed out at a table with a mug of grog in his fist. The tavern is flanked by warehouses on either side which serve to cast deep shadows in the allies. The door is propped open, and inviting.

The inside of the tavern is very dim after the brightness of the street and cooler, too. The room is practically empty, which is no surprise given the time. The bar stretches along the back wall, and there is a door behind the bar leading presumably to a rear room or the back alley. In the front right corner is a small stage, empty now. The rest of the room is filled with long, low trestle tables and benches, and the floor is strewn with sawdust, damp in patches. 

"It smells funny in here," remarks Naomi, and indeed it does, a mixture of vomit, blood, and stale beer, all covered over with the smell of old sawdust, dirt, and fish. At one end of the bar, the bartender is talking to the lone customer. They seem to be discussing an object held between them in the bartender's small hands. As the party draws closer, their conversation becomes clear.

"...elling you it's real, man!" the bartender is saying, gesturing to the object he holds. It seems to be a round ring of metal about the size of a man's hand, though hardly any metal can be seen through the rust that encrusts it. "Look there, right there, and tell me it don't say . . ." at this point he looks up, noticing his new customers, and hands the ring to the other man. "Hey, what you want?"

"I don't know, Ton . . ." the man sitting at the bar says, looking closely at the ring and rubbing at it. "It's hard to make out the inscription through all this rust, or even if there is an inscription."

"Well, it's rusted 'cause it been at the bottom of the putin ocean, man!"

"Hmm . . ." The customer continues to examine the ring. He is a middle-aged balding man, and well dressed for the area. He is wearing slacks and a good shirt with a jacket draped over the barstool next to him. As the crew draws closer he looks up. "Oh, pardon me," he says, removing his jacket from the barstool and placing it over his lap.


“Yes it does Lissa...fortunately you’ll get used to it if you spend enough time in this kind of place so I’m told, unfortunately I’m far from used to it,” Colmarr replies, rubbing his sensitive nose as they walk to the bar.

As the continue to cross the room, Colmarr asks his companions, “Shall we sit at the tables or the bar?”

“Well sir we had thought to give you our patronage, if that is to your liking,” Colmarr replies to the bartender, “What have you in the way of libations?”


Troth walks to the bartender “a mug of ale to me please” he sits down at the empty barstool next to the customer with the ring “any news from this part of the world?” directing himself to the customer and bartender “been on a long journey and im quite happy to have some solid ground under my feet” “and i will be more happy when i get that ale” he smiles at his best.


"No trouble at all," Mag says to the customer as other members of the crew engage the barman. He smiles disarmingly and shows a casual curiosity as he nods to the ring. "Interesting trinket you've got there. Bit worse for the wear, though. I hear you say it's got an inscription?"


Hey fellow. he says to the bartender and shakes his hand Don't know if you remember me, But I was here several times with my old gnome boss ... nah ..never mind, just give me one of your good white beers, the one you store in the basement.
Grondar goes to Troth and whisper to him Pssst...the white beer is far better over here, if you want some strong good ale save your coins and come with me in the evening to the "Arrow in the bull" tavern, you can gamble over there also.

Not interesting with the customer's business, he takes his drink and goes to speak with the waitress (if none around) he orders some tobbaco also and sits in the corner for a smoke.


When Braer walks in it takes him a moment to shake off the smell. When he does he too walks up to the man and looks to the trinket, "Yep mag certainly looks worse for wear alright," Then to the stranger,"where did you get one like that."


When Troth receives his Ale he goes over to the corner where Grondar is sitting "what a smell its in here, he?" “worse then on a damn fishing ship”... "this gambling place you say, I hope its one of those dangerous corners" “im sure theres some money to get there” he leans over to Grondar and says in whisper "i would like to fight some of those boys" "the merchant type of boy..." "that man cant be any good after what.... the little girl told us, you agree?" he takes a big mouth of ale "not that bad this either" he says and point at the mug. "anyway.... we should be prepared to get attacked" "that merchant is going to try to get the girl whatever it costs him".

Troth leans back at the chair facing the bar "Hey Colmarr!" "come here my friend "you drinking any?" "please buy something to yourself and Lissa on my account" ... "maybe he has some juice stored, to the girl". He looks back at Grondar “you have some more of that tobacco?”


Noonchuck takes in the smells and sights of the tavern, not really sure what he will want to eat and drink. His tribe made wine of sorts from berries during the summer, and mead from honey stolen from the wild bees that lived in the trees nearby, but he was never much of a drinker. He approaches the bar a bit sheepishly and asks, "I'd like some fish and some of what my friend is drinking..." he motions towards Troth. "How many coins would that be?" He asks.


"We got grog. We got all kinds of grog. We got tall grog, short grog, weak grog, strong grog, light grog, dark grog, thick grog, thin grog, we got grog for morning, noon, and night. We got plains grog and mountains grog, and we even got grog from the islands down south. We got barbarian grog and noble grog and tribal grog and holy grog and grogs for each day o' the week. We got watered down grog and fired up grog, gnomish distilled grog and dwarven stout grog. We got soft grog, hard grog, sweet grog, bitter grog, smelly grog, and slimey grog. We got grog that's hot, grog that's cold, and grog ta make you happy, sad, or rich, grog for planting, grog for growing, and grog ta bring in tha harvest. We got grog to cry in, grog to piss in, grog that been pissed in, and grog ta piss ya off. We got grog to sleep off, grog to go off, and grog to off you. Hey, we even got grog pulled up off the bottom of the ocean. If we don't got it, you don't want it. Now, what you want?" [Glad we didn't lose this post. -ed]

"Ale? What's ale?" the tavern keeper asks with a blank stare. A moment later he breaks into a broad grin. "Hey, just kiddin', man! One special ale, comming up!" He grabs a mug from under the bar and walks to one of the five large kegs behind the bar. He pulls the tap, filling the mug with a thick brown liquid with a foaming head. As he sets it down in front of Troth, he says, "Hey, man, who's payin' for all this?"

The bartender looks confused for a moment. "Basement? We ain't got no . . . Oh, you mean the good white beer in the 'basement,'" he says with a wink at Grondar. "Yeah, sure thing, man." The bartender heads through the back door, fortunately missing Grondar's comment about the Arrow in the Bull and returns a few moments later with a mug full of some sort of bubbling, pale yellow liquid. When Grondar asks about tobacco, he throws up his hands and says, "Hey, what do I look like to you, a tobacconist? Say, that's not a bad idea . . . but no, we don't got no tobacco. Unless you want some tobacco grog?"

"We ain't got no fish right now, neither. Ya missed lunch. But I'll getcha some grog." The bartender returns with a mug for N'un T'Chauck. He pulled it from a different keg, and it's a slightly lighter shade than Troth's. "It's a silver a mug," he says, placing the frothy beverage in front of the big barbarian.


Chuckling at the list of vague options, Colmarr replies, “Well you could have saved us both some time and just said we’ve got whatever your want...since you have it though, I’ll take a mug of gnomish beer.” Colmarr waits for the beer, tossing the coin on the bar as he takes it and Naomi to the table where Troth and Grondar have settled themselves.

“Hmm, that doesn’t look much like gnomish beer, I’d consider requesting my money back except I imagine there’s little chance of that. I’m sure we’ll find something nicer in the market for both of us Lissa...” he says on the way across to the table.

“Oh, I doubt he has anything other than alcohol Troth, considering everything on the list he rattled off was grog,” he says upon reaching the table, first helping Naomi onto a bench before taking a seat next to her. Taking a small sip of his beer from the large mug, he remarks, “And bad alcohol at that, tastes like old shoes,” before placing it on the table and pushing it towards Grondar, “Here have another if you like big man ...it’s not really to my taste.”


The bartender pulls tap for Colmarr, this time from the same keg he pulled Troth's beverage from. He sets it in front of Colmarr with a dull thud, quickly scooping the coin off the bar and into a pocket.

Troth's, Colmarr's, and N'un T'Chauck's grog are all dark and stout, with a taste like stale bread strained through an old shoe. N'un T'Chauck's has a peculiar tangy aftertaste. They are also all quite strong. Grondar's beverage tastes like stagnant, fetid rainwater, and smells about like it tastes. All in all, above average quality for this type of place.


I got no Tobbaco, he don't sell it. He replies to Troth. I will buy some in the market later on, I need a new hat or a bandage, like a pirate He laugh loudly to everyone that sits beside him and takes Colmarr's drink. Listen man. He turns to Troth again If you wanna fight, come to gamble with me later ... it always ends with a fight Grondar takes a sip from both his drink and Colmarr's drink and mix them in his stomach. As for the merchants, I'm sure Lady luck will arrange us another meeting with them


Moves up to the bar. "I always thought that it ended with...If you find grog we don't have...DRINK IT!!!... But i could be wrong. Mug of your darker grog please." 


"I take the bill of the little one" he says from the chair pointing at Colmarr "the one of the big fella´ and my one" 

"I guess your right about Lady Luck" ... "I'm sure up for some gambling if the group want to go" "and i take my fists with me" he slams it in the table making the mugs jump. "No tobacco ,he? maybe at the marked they got some" "I have been out of tobacco since my last sailor job". He turns to Colmarr and Naomi.

"the grog is fine" "what are your taste in drinks Colmarr?" "maybe some of that fine wine?" he gives Grondar a elbow in the ribs "Wine!" he laughs out a deep sounding laugh ...


The bartender laughs at Wakil's joke. "Hey, that's a good one, man! Never turn down grog. Heh. All right, a mug o' the dark, comin' up." He grabs another mug from under the bar and walks down to a keg at the far end. When he pulls the tap, nothing happens for a moment. Then, slowly, a dark, viscous liquid oozes from the keg into the mug. It foams up quickly when it hits the mug, and seems to break apart, becoming thinner. He lets the head die down and refills it three times before bringing the drink to Wakil. "Drink it quick, man. You don't want it to settle too much in the glass."

The middle-aged man at the end of the bar brightens at the interest and attention from Magyar, Denther, and Troth.

"Yes," he says, fingering the ring, "it does look a bit the worse for wear. If Toni here is to be believed, it has spent the last decade and a half or so at the bottom of the sea. He claims there is an inscription here--" "There is an inscription, man, right there!" "--an inscription here which ties this ring to one of the trimmest rigs to ever cut waves, the Jenny. But I can't seem to make anything out through all this rust, so I am going to take it back to my shop and see if I can't get it cleaned up."

"You do an' it gonna cost ya! Ain't nothin' leaves my hands without money, friend."

Over at the corner table, Naomi says, "If you don't want your drink, oni, let me have a sip." She reaches for the mug, lifting it in her two small hands, and takes a drink from it. She nearly drops it as she begins coughing and sputtering and spitting, her face pinched in a grimace of distaste. "Eww! That's aweful!"

"What's wrong with her? She no like my grog?" To Troth he says, "You're covering their tab? That's three silvers, then."


Noonchuck takes his drink and goes to sit with Troth. "Hey Troth, Grondar... this does not taste very good. Is that what it is supposed to taste like?" He offers his mug to either one of them to taste his drink.


Before the bartender comes over to the table, Colmarr chuckles as he responds to Troth, “Well I prefer a flavourful ale, beer, or mead, though wine is good too as is a decent spirit, but I definitely prefer my drink not to taste like something I might’ve just walked through...”

Patting Naomi on the back, Colmarr says, “Don’t worry Lissa, I’m sure we can find something in the market that’ll take the taste away...”

“It’s probably a little rough for my sister sir,” Colmarr remarks to the bartender, “Hey I already paid for mine, so don’t you go charging him for it again!”


"So you've no food at all? My stomach's still a little uneasy to pouring anthing called 'grog' down there. I guess I'll take the lightest ale you've got."

To the other patron "Well met there stranger. That's quite the shiny you've got. Not in great shape though. You'll probaly need to get that cleaned befroe you could read any inscriptions. really powerfull alcohol might do it. then again, maybe not."

Denther will wander over to an open spot near the rest of his shipmates to await his drink.


While paying for his drink Wakil asks the bartender, "So how have things been going around here?"


Grondar turns to Noonchuck give it back to the bartender ... ha ha he push the mug away. I want to be sober when I visit the market and deal business, besdie it ... He looks to the bartender and says quietly I hate those Grogs, he gives me the "Special"

When he finish up his mug and half of Colmarr's drink he stands. Fellow, it's time for our next stop, the market, so finish your drinks and your business


Braer turns to the bar tender, "What does the alleged inscription say?"


As Braer asks details of he bartender, Mag politely asks the customer, "Maybe a fresh pair of eyes would help. Might I have a look?"


Troth empties his mug looks at Grondar "your right mate" "lets check out the market" he stands up and hands the bartender 3 silvercoins "here you are"


After Naomi stops coughing, Colmarr gets up off the bench and as he helps her off says, “Come on Lissa, lets walk around a bit, it might help,” and heads across to the bar, Naomi in tow, to see what has some of his crewmates so engrossed.


The bartender hands Denther a mug full of some sort of foamy liquid that looks like murky water. "That's one sliver, man." The bartender takes N'un T'Chauck's drink from his hand. "What, you don't like it neither? Puttin northerners . . . " he mutters under his breath while scooping up Troth's three silvers. He then heads back to the bar and begins speaking with Wakil.

"Things, they not so good, man. The business, it not so good around here now there's less ships coming in and more people going out. Not that I blame them myself, but I ain't letting no puttin elves run me out of my femin tavern, you know what I'm sayin'? Is just that, some people, they heard about what happened down in the islands? And they start thinkin' them elves'll be coming north, next, right? Me, I'm not so sure, but I wish they'd hurry up and make up their minds. I mean, if they do get up here, at least I'd have somebody to sell to, man. That's why I turn to them trinkets, there, man, cause business been so slow. I got that ring there from a man who say he fished it out of the islands, right before the point-ears showed up. He fled lickity-split, man, he got nothin' left now. He trade me that for a pint. I think, maybe if Robbie there buys it, I make out on that deal, no? Am I smart or what, eh? I knew when I saw it and he tell me where he got it, and I see it have that inscription on it, it gotta be from the Jenny, ya know what I'm sayin'? So, anyway, you guys come in over land or by ship?"

Meanwhile, the gentleman at the bar is talking to those members of the crew gathered around him. "Well, I really can't make out the inscription here, but I suppose, if it is what Toni says it is, it should say 'Jenny' on it. We shall just have to wait and see after I get it back in my shop. I have the proper cleaning agents there. If you'd care to take a look, be my guest, only do be careful. I'm afraid it may be rather delicate, and if this truly is a ring from the Jenny . . . " He gives a slight shudder and trails off, handing the ring to Magyar.


To the customer, "Pardon my ignorance, but who or what is the Jenny?" and then to the bartender, "Not so fast sir but I believe my companions drink was already paid for by one of the four sillvers you have already recieved."


Wandering up to Magyar, Colmarr takes a look at the ring too as he tries to recall something of the ship.

OOC: Colmarr will make a Bardic Knowledge check (+6) to see if he knows anything of the Jenny, telling Magyar what he knows (assuming he has some information of course).


Mag takes the ring gingerly, inspecting it to see what he can make out. Braer saves him having to ask about the ship the patron so clearly knows a story about. 


"We came by ship we have some things for sale down at the docks. So in this time of change who is in charge of this city? What happend down in the sountern islands? What other 'trinkets' have you picked up? What is the story of the Jenny?"


Noonchuck shakes his head as the barkeeper takes his drink away. Well, I wasn't going to drink it anyway... he thinks. He then goes to listen in on the other conversations that are going on.


Troth sees that the rest of the group isnt ready to go. He has no interest in the trinket so he slaps Grondar and Noonchuck over their backs, laughing a little laugh as he do it, already in a better mood after the drinking the grog. "hehe" "seems the others arent ready to go" "I be sitting over here"... he sits down on a chair near the group, allowing him to hear what they say.


Yep. seems like we are going to stay here a little bit, until they'll finish their business Grondar goes to lean on the bar's door, he look outside at those who are passing the street at the shops around, here and there he whistles and winks to the women and to wandering dogs.


As Grondar looks out, he sees Malachi walking towards him. "Ah! There you are. I thought I was lost for a second--all these roofs look the same to me. With only three colors, there aren't enough land marks." He pats Grondar on the shoulder as he takes a step in.

"Hello, all, sorry I'm a bit late. Hello sirs I don't know. Nice to meet you." He moves closer and waves, but doesn't sit. "I'll just wait for you to finish--I need to get some new clothes. I've had these ratty old things for quite a while."


Wakil waving back, "Hello Malachi, glad to see that you caught up with us. The bartender was just telling us about the ring, Jenny, and the southern islands."


Colmarr's Bardic Knowledge:
The legend of the Jenny is well known in southern parts, though a great mystery surrounds her and her nameless captain. Unfortunately, Colmarr missed Legends of the Human Southern Islands 101, so he has no idea what was so great about her. He does seem to remember that there was a ballad that told the story rather well. Too bad he can't seem to recall it.

The bartender speaks to Braer. "Whatdoyamean, not so fast? Aye, I received four silvers, man, I can count, what, you think I'm stupid or something? Big Man, there--" and here he gestures to Grondar, "--he ordered the special white beer, see? That's two silvers a mug, man. So, like I was sayin', that'll be one silver."

Magyar looks the ring over, turning it over in his hands and feeling it. It's probably made from steel or brass, though brass doesn't usually rust like that. Judging by the way the rust is patterned, it's quite possible that there is an inscription or engraving of some kind on it. Of course, it really is impossilbe to be certain just from looking at it. Still . . . Using a fingernail, Magyar is able to scrape off a bit of rust revealing what could be a line of some sort etched in the surface.

"Please don't do that. You know, I'm not sure I believe everything people say about the Jenny," here the customer shudders again as if thinking about something unpleasant, "but there are some people who are still looking for her. If Toni here is right, this little ring could be worth something to the right buyer."

"Ha! You see! You do believe me!"

"I said if, Toni. If. But forgive me, friends, I have not properly introduced myself. My name is Robert Begnam. I run a modest antiquities shop in Upper Tortila. I deal in artifacts and relics of all kinds. I even have rare items from beyond the ocean, from the lands of the elves and the gnomes, even things from beyond the dwarven mountains, and from beneath them. I have chairs and tables graced by the presence of the heroes of legends, beds whereupon rested fair maidens, and royal seals blessed by ancient kings. I have swords wielded by the Army of Thousands, which drove the barbarians from these shores and into the hills many years ago, and made this land we stand upon suitable for civilized men. I have axes and spears from those same barbarians, and a fur wrap worn by the barbarian king Nanrog himself, taken from the brutes dead body by Anyl the Deliverer. I have coins from every realm and kingdom since the dawn of civilization and ceremonial daggers from a hundred different ancient tribes, even some rumored to be used in human sacrifice, if that is to your taste. I have books written by ancient scribes, setting down the first knowledge of humanity. I even have the very first recipe for making beer. All of these wonders and more you can find in Begnam's Shop of Antiquities, on Vine Street in Upper Tortila."

"Hey, man, they wanna know about the Jenny, not about your old stinky junk."

"Pay no attention to him. He wouldn't know a true antique if...well, if someone gave it to him for a pint of grog. But as I was saying, the Jenny. Ahem. The Jenny was a single masted pleasure schooner built sometime between two and three decades ago, as near as anyone can figure. She was quite a trim little ship, and--"

"Aw, man, you tellin' it all boring and teacher like. Listen, you guys come back here tonight, right after sunset. I got a guy who sings the song, the Ballad of the Jenny, in a voice like you wouldn't believe. Near brings me to tears every night, I swear. He tell the story a whole lot better than ol' Robbie can. And if that don't do it for you, I got a girl, too, who sing and dance, man, moves you won't believe til you see 'em. She got hips that shake and--"

"Ahem." Robert clears his throat rather loudly. "If they want to know more about the...show, I'm sure they will return and see it this evening." The man has turned a curious shade of red. He is saved from further embarrasment by Malachi's entrace.

The bartender looks at Malachi when he walks in. "You look like you could use a drink, man. What can I get ya?"

Grondar leans against the doorframe, idly watching people pass by. He's lived most of his life in the docks, and he can tell that the activity is a bit light for what should be a busy port. Of course, the lack of ships in the harbor could explain this. The lack of shipping is troublesome, but he doesn't see any day laborers loafing around like they normally do when there's no work. There should be many more people in the tavern drinking, too.

Down the street there are several warehouses. A man comes out of one of them, turns up the alley beside the warehouse, and disappears from view. Grondar didn't get a good look at him, and he was only there for a moment, but he could have swore it was that merchant's lackey from down on the docks, the little Orpheus guy.


Turning to the other members of the crew, "Well I guess we can move on to the merchants," turning to the bartender, "I think you have sparked our intrest friend there is a good chance we may come back tonight. Some for the ballad the others for those hips you where so causally mentioning." With the last sentece he looks pointedly at some of his fellow crew members.


“Indeed Wakil, it all sounds most interesting,” Colmarr says with a grin and a wink.

“Hmm, well I might also visit your shop friend should I have the time,” Colmarr says to Robert, “Sounds like you have some interesting items there I’d definitely like to see and perhaps purchase if I can afford them. I may even be able to assist you with a bit of information on some of your items, especially those of the nonhuman races.”


"Oh, nothing thank you. I know I don't look so well, but I really do just need a change of clothes."

Malachi, having missed the previous conversation, "Oh, a ring? Wha--oh, that ring? That'd fit a rather large finger, I'd think. What's all this, then? Why do we have to come back here?"


"Sorry," Mag says, grinning sheepishly. "I get a little caught up sometimes." He holds the ring up before him in his right hand, looking through it at Begnam. "What with all the strangeness since we met the elves, I really should be more careful. No idea when something might--" with a flourish of both hands, Mag palms the ring in his left hand, showing the empty right with a look of mock surprise. "--magically disappear. Oh, my."

Mag doesn't hold the ruse longer than a beat. He produces the ring in his left hand, placing it gently on the bar before Begnam, then bows his head slightly. "Magyar Rhineholdt. Pleased to meet you."


Braer apollogizes to the bar tender, "I'm sorry, I must have missed that peice. You can never be too careful though, some people would try to collect the profit twice, and you never can tell."


Grondar keeps looking at the alley, wating for the man to reappear again. He then turns back and calla loudly to the group who talk to Begnam Friends, we don't have all day, let's move to the market


“Well Malachi, I for one would like to hear the Ballad of the Jenny, which is to be sung here this evening, and then there is the other entertainment which apparently shouldn’t be spoken about in polite company, if you get my meaning,” Colmarr replies with a wink.

“Yes lets get to the market before everyone shuts up shop, thinking they’re not getting any more patronage this day,” Colmarr remarks.


Malachi looks thoroughly confused now, "I thought the bartender here was going to tell us about the ring, Jenny, and the southern islands. Was I misinformed? I do want to go to the market this day, but a story shouldn't take so long."


"The barteder recommended that we come back later to hear the story from a better 'teller. We could hear it now, but I for one would prefer hear the story well the first time." Braer stands up and begins to move towards the door.


"A better teller? As a song? Why don't we hear both versions and decide for ourselves?"


“Actually the gentleman,” Colmarr says, inclining his head toward Robert, “Was going to tell us of the Jenny, but I thought we might hear the telling of that later as we peruse his shop. I know I’d definitely like a look at that ring when it’s all cleaned up, as would Magyar no doubt by the interest he’s shown so far...”


Naomi gives a little gasp when Magyar makes the ring disappear. "Where'd it go, Magyar, where'd it go?" Robert gives a startled jump before relaxing when Magyar places the ring back on the bar. The little girl in disguise claps her hands together with a bright grin and a giggle.

"That's quite a talent you have there, young man," the antiquities dealer says, picking up the ring and turning it over in his hands. "Remarkable." 

Toni the Bartender takes Braer's coin as soon as he profers it. "Yeah, well, they some people who no so honest. You got to keep a good grip on your purse, you know what I mean?" He casts a suspicious eye on Magyar as he speaks, having noticed the magician's earlier trick with the ring. His face suddenly brightens as he gets an idea. "Hey, man," he says, speaking to Magyar, "you ever thought about performing? A man with your talents, could make a lot of money if you worked here in my tavern, you know what I'm saying? Eh?"

Where Grondar stands at the door, he can see up and down the street in both directions. He doesn't see the man emerge from the alley again. Perhaps it goes on through to the next street over? Casting his eyes up and down the street, he sees mostly warehouses and a few taverns, and an inn down on the corner. All of the interesting shops will be further up in the city.

Upon hearing Colmarr talk about "other entertainment," Naomi looks up at him. "What sort of other entertainment, oni?" she asks with innocent eyes. "Are we going shopping, soon? I would like a new dress, please."

Robert stands, pulling on his coat. "Well, I really must be going gentlemen. Here, Toni, I'm taking this ring with me," he says, slipping the ring into his pocket, "and I'm leaving you the three coppers it cost you. Don't worry, if it's what you say it is, we'll discuss a real price later. If not, you owe me a mug of, um, grog, I guess." He places a few coins on the bar and turns to head out the door. "Remember, gentlemen, if you have the time, Begnam's Shop of Antiquities, on Vine Street in Upper Tortila. Good day."


Mag puffs up a little at the compliments, but at the mention of the money to be made, he actually sags a bit. With a rueful smile, he says, "I fear the days of my kind of parlor tricks are coming to an end. The elves bring real magic, after all. But thank you for the offer."

He gives a nod to Bregman as the man leaves. "We'll surely do our best to stop by."

Magyar smiles warmly to Lissa, saying "I definitely think we should stop at the dressmaker's next." Then a wicked gleam enters his eye as he adds. "Let's make sure we all tell Grondor together, shall we?" The thought of watching the thug recoil at having to dress shop rather nicely takes away the stinging reminder of Mag's former life.


Giving Magyar a look which clearly says, thank you for leaving me with the entertainment question, Colmarr turns to Naomi and whispers, “Well I’m not sure exactly Lissa, but from the shop owners reaction I would guess it’s a rather risqué performance designed to excite male spectators, and is not really something young ladies should see.”

Colmarr then continues in a normal tone. “We should be on our way very soon Lissa, if fact right now if no one has any other business here,” he asserts, looking around. “Hmm, a new dress you say...yes I think a new dress or two might be right at the top of our list,” Colmarr says smiling.

“Indeed we will stop by, should we get the chance,” Colmarr calls after Robert as he leaves, echoing Magyar’s statement.


These men talk swiftly and with strange words, thinks Noonchuck as he strains to follow the story of the Jenny and the antiquities shop. It sounds to him like this man is an ancestor worshipper, from the way he collects and saves these items from the past. He pats the obsidian blade in its sheath by his thigh, feeling the tingle of his father's spirit in it. He can understand keeping trinkets that belonged to ones family, but those who you never knew? Curious behavior...

His stomach rumbles, but he waits stoically for the group to move on. Surely we will pass a place that has food when we continue our exploration, he thinks.


"Oh, the man owns a shop. Yes, we should stop by. That would be a wonderful time to listen to the story, then. Maybe tomorrow morning. Are we off to peruse what garments are available, then? I don't know the way." Malachi nods his head in agreement, looking at the others.


Troth stands up nod at the others, he walk out of the tavern door waiting for the others and take his place in the double row.


After Colmarr has done his explaining, Mag shrugs, though he can't help but smile a bit. 

"Sorry, Colmarr, but it seemed it was a family matter," he says with a wink.


Finally Grondar thinks to himself. After me ladies ... ha ha he says and get's out. Grondar will then go to the market, on the way he shows them several interesting places like the "Ancestors bridge" they pass on, the golden opera and the must visit place - shrine of lady luck - (this is how he calls her) If you wanna gamble, pay a tribute here he says loudly when they pass along the fountain/shrine.

Noonchuck, there are food stands in the west part of the market, you can eat there, Denther the Library is on the next square to the north. Whenever they keep follow him or not, Grondar goes to buy some Tobbaco, new winter coat and hot corn on a stick


Mag hesitates when Grondor starts pointing crewmen to separate places. 

"We're not splitting up, are we?" he says with mostly-masked concern. "I thought we'd decided--given our 'new friends' in town--that we should stick together for safety?"


"Sticking together is never a bad idea Mag, but it seems our priorities differ. I really would like to see the library before we have to leave port again and I don't know how long we have."


"Well, the captain said we'd be here a few days," Malachi shrugs, "So I don't think we're pressed for time."


“I suppose if we don’t all stray too far from each other it will be okay, after all we haven’t seen any signs of our ‘new friends’ following us as yet Magyar,” Colmarr declares.

Turning to Denther, he continues, “Yes, no need to rush off I think...I’d like to explore the library too, but perhaps best to leave it for tomorrow. After all they may charge a fee to explore their knowledge and if so it would be best to make a day of it, as they’re likely to close their doors in a few hours. We should go and find out when they’re open and if there is a fee though, but lets get our purchases out of the way first.”

Taking Naomi’s hand, he says, “Come on Lissa, lets go find you some new clothes, and perhaps some for me too. Anyone else coming?” he asks as they start to wander around the market, looking for clothing stalls or shops, while trying to keep the rest of the group in sight.


Mag bites his lip a moment, then acquiesces to the split. He grabs his whistle on the thong around his neck, however, and holds it up.

"So be it," he says, then smiles a bit nervously. "But if any of you hear a shrill whistle, I'd very much appreciate it if you came running."

As the group divides, Mag sticks by Colmarr and "his sister."

"I want to see if I can find a bowmaker, but otherwise I think I'm much better at mercantile shopping than the kind of thing Grondar has in mind," he says by way of explanation.


"Anyone else hungry?" ask Noonchuck. "I'm also interested in seeing the 'antiquities' shop when you decide to go there." He'll gravitate toward any group with Grondar or Troth.


Troth nods at Noonchuck "I am" "but im in no hurry" "I rather stay grouped with the others"


At N’un T’Chauck’s declaration of hunger and Troth’s reply, Colmarr stops after only a few steps. “Well I would eat now, but I’m going to be busy handling clothes, so I thought I’d leave food until I’m done with that...you know merchants, they tend to get upset when you stain their clothes and then don’t buy them,” Colmarr says grinning mischievously, “We could swing by the food stands and you two could pick up first though if you’d like.”

“As for the antiquities shop, well I hope to go there when we leave the market, via the library, but I’m not exactly sure how long we have...we should ask Grondar about that, I’m sure he knows when they start the entertainment at the Sleeping Sailor,” Colmarr replies, waiting for a short time to see if the two join them before continuing on, via the food stands if people want to get something now.


Previously...

“Oh, that. Why do you think adults like that, oni?”

Now...

"Will you buy me something nice to eat as well as a dress, oni? It's been ever so long since my last meal, and my tummy's sad." Naomi makes a face that is intentionally sad and cute at the same time, holding her hands over her belly. Naomi is, by nature, a cute little girl, but wow, when she tries, she can be outrageously heart-melting, far more than any person has a right to be.


Previously...

Colmarr waits until they are walking to the market to answer, so they can have a semblance of privacy. “Well onia*, things like that usually stir feelings of desire and pleasure...simply put it makes them feel good.”

Now, in the market...

“Of course, I meant you too onia,” Colmarr remarks, grinning broadly at Naomi’s antics, “I promise it won’t be too long, but the dress first I think and some shoes.”

OOC: *Gnomish word for sister (aren’t I lazy using a normal language convention).


"Oh, I'll go with you Colmarr." He tags along with the group, inwardly smiling at Naomi and Colmarr's conversation. Mostly, though, he scans the crowd, getting a feel for the people here, and how busy the market is.


"A fee? For a Library? I can understand it for a alehouse or an inn, or even for other things. But for a library? somehow that just seems wrong. Knowledge should be available to all, not just those who can afford it. Yes, it can wait until tomorrow and I am hungry."


“Yes, I’ve seen it quite a bit and I suppose it makes sense actually, especially for those not backed by a wealthy patron of some kind. After all they have to acquire and copy manuscripts, maintain the building, pay staff, and so forth...none of which is as a rule free,” Colmarr explains. “As for the fee itself, well it generally isn’t too much, but most people just don’t need the information libraries tend to contain.”


Malachi nods, "Well, if everyone had access to a library and there were no fees, then it would be easier for some of the tomes to be damaged. Especially the older ones, I imagine. Or, maybe, you just have to convince the library's owner to let you in, under his watchful eye."


“You’re right there Malachi, I’ve seen quite a few old tomes in my time and I wouldn’t want just anyone handling them. Though most libraries, if they have the time and resources, usually try to copy them and use the copies for viewing while they carefully store the original. Some people though demand to see the original text and won’t settle for a copy...you should see the consternation on the librarian’s face then,” Colmarr says, smiling as his thoughts drift to the times spent researching with his father.


Mag shrugs at the discussion. "I'm a good learner, but I'll admit I've not been in a lot of libraries. I tend to pick things up from the people I encounter. A good performer has to know how to listen to his audience, after all. But I'm certainly willing to give it a go. This voyage is all about my exploring new avenues, after all. Who knows what's there for the finding?"


“Yes, that’s the way most people learn...only going to a library when they can’t find the information they seek by conventional means,” Colmarr adds.


Braer stays out of the conversation, watching the streets for signs of trouble. He went with Colmarr and Malachi.


Wakil has assumed his normal position in the group. He will stay with the group that intends to go to the market and then back to the bar to hear the ballad. He like Braer is keeping his eyes open for signs of danger.


Troth follows Colmarr and Naomi on their shoping. He keeps his eyes open for any sign of the merchants mens.


"I'll definitely have to give the library a go if it's not too expensive after I find a bow," Mag says with genuine interest. Then he points to a nearby stall "For now, though, I seem to recall a certain young lady in need of new raiment? That place looks promising."


Troth sees Grondar walking towards the tobacco stand “hey Grondar! Buy me some 20s in tobacco!” hoping Grondar heard him he turns to Colmarr, Naomi, Malachi and Braer. “hmrf” “hey mister” he talks to the tailor. “Can you sell me a piece of cotton cloth? In a white color?, I'm want to make a friend a turban with it. Double layer please” 

He looks at Noonchuck standing some feet from him “hungry he?, I'm sure the tavern got some decent food or did he just sell Grog?” “we sure find out in time” ... “i think i see a food stand on the way to the Library” “we can make a quick stop there on our way” he points yonder

He adjust his own turban over the ears and around the neck “when we are done here we can go to the library”... “I'm not buying any dagger after all, i must save some money“ he places his rapier at his back and looks around, he didn't like this city at all, and keept looking around after the merchants men.


“Thanks Magyar,” Colmarr says, walking to the stall he points at, “I always find things set a little high in human communities, even though I’m very tall for a gnome.”

“Excuse me, do you have any garments that would fit people of our stature,” Colmarr asks of the stall proprietor, indicating Naomi and himself.


The group leaves the Sleeping Sailor and heads west, up and into Tortila. It is early evening; sunset is only a few hours away. When they reach the market, several shopkeepers have already packed up, especially the farmers and produce sellers from outside the city. The square which they enter actually has six or eight streets headed off in different directions, and a large, though worn, fountain stands in the center. For food, a man with a stall and a few cold meat pies is ready to sell them at a bargain, as well as jerky and sausage and salted pork. Nearby, the "hot corn on a stick" man is just packing up. A man selling clay pots sits by the fountain, smiling, his wares proudly displayed. On the other side of the square, a young woman is loading up a push-cart with unsold berries. Unseen at first, another man sits on the other side of the fountain, leaning against it. 

Around the edges of the square are different storefronts. Signs can be seen proclaiming tailor, seamstress, and dressmakers, a cobbler, and a milliner. That would seem to indicate that this is the clothing section of the market. A stall is set up outside of one seamstress's shop where bolts of thick cloth are displayed. The proprietess, a stout woman of average height wearing a seamstress's apron and with a measuring cord around her neck, stands in the doorway fanning herself and watching the crowd disperse from the square.

Grondar buys corn-on-a-stick from the vendor*, though it's not all that hot now, and heads for the tailor to see about getting a winter coat. Later, he can likely find a tobbaconist in a square to the south. Troth follows Grondar into the tailor's shop.


Previously...

Why?

Now...

"Eeek! Oh, bless meh, yah nare gave meh thah hahrt attahck, yeh did. Now, arhen't yew thah wee fellow. Ahnd whoo's thes bonnie lahss, eh?" The woman says all this with a twinkle in her eye and a smile on her lips. "Ah, yah're sew dahrlin', Ah'm shar Ah kehn fahnd sohmthin' fahr yah. Cahm alohng weth mee, thhen." Turning, she enters her shop, beckoning them to follow.


Previously...

“My, aren’t you full of questions onia...well that has to do with how children are created. You see if a man and woman didn’t feel desire and pleasure when they joined to conceive a child, there would be little encouragement for them to do so, thus there would be fewer children born.”

Now...

Following the woman into the shop, Colmarr introduces them. "Well this pretty little lady here is my sister Lissa, and I am Colmarr, pleased to make your acquaintance miss..." he says, leaving the question of her name hanging.


Noonchuck follows along with the group. Following Grondor's lead, he'll try the corn on a stick and also try to buy some of the berries. Then, he'll go with the group into the clothing store, although he has little need for clothes himself.


One cold eat pie and batch of berries later, Denther is feeling much more settled and much less queasy. "You would think that so much time spent at sea you'd get used to it..." Wandering around after the others, Denther spies the onlooker at the fountain. "Mag, Colmar, there's someone on the other side of the fountain keeping an eye on us. I thought I should mention it."


Mag nods acknowledgement to Denther, though he avoids looking lest the watcher realize he's watched. Instead, he follows the two gnomes into the dress shop. He stifles a laugh as Colmarr verges into discussions on conception, but decides it best to stay out of the curious Naomi-Lissa's line of questions. If nothing else, Colmarr certainly seems difficult to stump.

Mag watches the choosing and fitting with polite interest, offering up his opinion when solicited, but otherwise merely observing ... and keeping an eye on the front door should Denther signal that there's trouble from their new friend by the water.


Previously...

Naomi screws up her brow as if concentrating. "What does a woman dancing around shaking her hips have to do with getting pregnant? I'm pretty sure you can't get pregnant unless you do . . . other things."


Well at least I don’t have to explain everything, Colmarr thinks, upon hearing Naomi’s latest thoughts.

“True onia, the dancing though can be something that leads a man to think and feel that he wants or needs to do the...other things. Of course some people are just happy watching and admiring a pretty woman as she dances too.”


"Do you like watching pretty women, oni?" Naomi's voice is no longer high and light, but has grown softer, more probing, more intimate.


“Yes onia, a pretty woman is always pleasant to look upon...why do you ask?” Colmarr inquires, noting the difference in Naomi’s voice.


"Does it make you want to do the other things, oni?"


“Sometimes perhaps...though it would depend on the woman onia.”


"Do you think I'm pretty, oni?"


“Yes onia, you are a pretty girl...though at your age most would call you cute.”


"Most have called me cute. Would you like looking upon me, oni?"


“That is a strange question onia, as it is not right to look upon children in such a way. Do you have something to tell me about yourself that would change my perspective about your status?” Colmarr asks quietly so no one else can hear, his suspicions growing with the recent questions on top of earlier events.


Earlier...

"What do you mean, oni? Why can you look upon other women and not upon me? I can dance. I've done it lots of times."

Now...

"Ah, blehss yah, yeyh've goht mahnair's, tew. Wahl, Ah'm Missuz Blangle, playzed tah maiht yew. Nahw, ahz fehr gharmehts, whell, Ah thank Ah mahght have suhem ehn chald's clothes, efhen yew dahn't mihnd. A puherty lhittel dress fhur tha laydee, ahn mayhap ha soot fher tha yew?" She raises her eyebrows in question.


Earlier...

 “Well that is the thing onia, we are speaking about women and girls...now to my understanding you’re a girl...a child. I don’t think it’s appropriate for a girl to do the type of dancing that would make men think about the other things...nor do I think that it is appropriate to watch it if they were to do it. Of course if it is another type of dancing, well I would be happy to watch...what sort of dancing do you do onia?”

Now...

“Thank you Missus Blangle, a pleasure to meet you too. Well I’d prefer an adult style of clothes, but I imagine they may be hard to come by ready-made...we’ll definitely take a look at what you have though and see if they’ll work. If not well we might have to get something made...how long would that take?” Colmarr asks, flashing his most winning smile.


"Well, Colmarr, fashion does seem to be a slave to youth. Perhaps younger is better," Mag says with a wink and a mischievous smile.


“Well I don’t know about fashion being a slave to youth Magyar, but it’s definitely a slave to those with money. I’m sure you’ve seen some of the bizarre things that become fashion after the wealthy wear it a time or two...” Colmarr rejoins with a grin, as they examine the clothes on offer.


Earlier...
"I do all sorts of dancing, oni, whatever you want. I was trained. But I don't think I understand you very well. Are you saying I'm bad when I dance and make people want to do stuff?" Naomi's voice takes on a quality that is rather frightened and tearful.

Now...
"Ah, wheel, ihtaihn't laihk Hi gaughts hani hother cuhstum these daize. Iffen hyew dohn't fahnd suhmthin' hyew laihk, Hi rhaikon Hi khain phut tahgether suhmthin within tha nhaixt wheek hor so." 

"Oh, hyew wholdn't bhelheeve who whas hin mhai shop jhust lhast whake! Why, hittwas tha Bharroness Redrook hairself! Now thar's ha Lhady whith han heye fhor fhashion! Twas hin bhuyin' fhar hair gharls, she whas."

A quick tour of the shop reveals a wide assortment of pretty clothes for young girls, and a few smart outfits for boys. Colmarr sees very little that would befit a gnome of his station, although there are some everyday work clothes available which would allow him to better blend into human society. Naomi darts here and there among the pretty clothes, many constructed in quite elaborate fashion compared to the pink dress she is currently wearing. There are pinafores and frocks and feastday dresses in pinks and light blues, greens, reds, and pale yellows. There are also a few dresses more suited to the house or garden, in earthy tones to match. After her initial exuberance, Naomi homes in on a pink pinafore with white smoking, not dissimilar to what she is currently wearing, though more elaborate and of warmer material.

"I like this one, oni," she says with a big smile.


As Naomi-Lissa darts about, Mag homes in on the proprietor. "Even with business slow, nobility in the shop must have been quite a bump. How many daughters does the Baronness have, anyway?" he queries politely.

When Naomi picks her dress, Mag says, "I do think pink is Lissa's signature color," adding a gentle smile to show he's not teasing.


Earlier...
“No onia, you’re not bad, I just don’t think that a young girl should be forced to dance like that. How old are you anyway?” Colmarr asks, after clarifying his previous thoughts.

Now...
“Well that’s very kind of you, but I don’t know that we’ll be here a week...I’m sure we’ll find something though, as you do seem to have quite a variety,” Colmarr replies continuing to smile, before he looks for clothes that might fit him.

“Yes, that looks lovely onia,” Colmar replies with a grin, “Why don’t you go find another dress as well, I’m sure you saw more than one you like...though perhaps in a different colour, after all we don’t want all your gowns to look the same.”

Colmarr gathers a set of the simpler work clothes for himself, in earth tones, as at least he can wear them aboard ship, keeping his entertaining clothes for more appropriate events.

“You could be right Magyar, though most other colours flatter her as well,” he says loudly enough for Naomi to hear, hopefully reinforcing his previous statement.

OOC: It’d be pretty hard for him to blend in with his beard, no matter what he wears.


Earlier...
"How old do you want me to be?" The child's voice has taken on a coquettish quality, but during the following speech it slowly reverts to the shy, withdrawn voice Naomi uses sometimes. 

"Anyway, I like dancing. Most of the time."

"Oni, why is it bad for girls to make people think stuff when they dance but not for women? I mean, what if you're not trying to make people think stuff, you just dance like you're taught and sometimes people think stuff, but you don't mean for them to, you just like to dance, but sometimes they make you dance for bad people, and then they...they..." Near the end, Naomi begins to break down, but she stoically holds back her sobs, though she stops speaking.


“I’d like for you to be whatever age you are onia,” Colmarr replies comfortingly, his worst fears realised as he listens to the rest.

Holding Naomi gently as they walk, he speaks soothingly as he explains, “Well the difference onia, is that a woman should hopefully understand all the implications of their dancing and be prepared for whatever situation may arise from it. It has nothing to do with the dancing being bad on its own, just understanding and wanting to do it...I would feel the same way if a woman was forced to dance and do things against her will.”

“You did nothing wrong though onia,” Colmarr asserts quietly, but forcefully, “The people you were with just weren’t nice people!”

“Dancing is good though, and I like to dance too...though I’m not very good at it,” he says with a smile.


"Ok, oni," Naomi says, wiping her tears away. She proceeds the rest of the way to the market in silence.


At the seamstress's shop . . . 
"Oh, he he hee!" the woman cackles. "Tha Bharonhess h'ain't nhobhilhity! He hee! Though dhon't lhet hair cahaitch hyew sayhin' hit! She howns thrhee ho' tha bhigghest Rhed Paharlours hin Tortuhilha! He he he! Hair gharls his fhamousse!"

Naomi's eyes light up. "Really, oni? I can have more than one?" Naomi darts away to look for another dress.

"Ohct! Puhaink, puhaink, puhaink, thait's hall they suhaim tay whant fhair they lhittel whons thaze dhaze. Tha Bharronhesse bhought thrae drhases hain puhaink. Shae lhaift suhaiverhal vhairhee lhuvlhee drhases hain blhue thait Hi thaink whould fhit lhittel Lhissah jhust puhairfaikt!"

"I like this one, oni!" Naomi says, holding up a light blue and white dress of similar cut to the first. It has layered frills around the hemline and is meant to be worn over thick layers of petticoats.


"Oh!" Mag says, blushing slightly. "I didn't realize ..." he trails off and regains his composure, replacing his charm as he returns, "Well, still, an important person about town, one supposes, which has to be something of a boon to a business."

Mag frowns at this revelation, and as Lissa darts about looking for dresses, he moves closer to the seamstress and lowers his voice considerably so that Lissa can't hear it. He keeps his tone one of general curiosity, downplaying his own dread of what he suspects the response might be.

"As I seem to be misinterpreting many things today, perhaps you could enlighten me, then? When you say the Baroness's 'girls,' is that a euphemism, or does this woman actually rent children for men's use?"


“Yes, that looks nice too onia! Well I think that will do us for today Missus Blangle...so what do we owe you for your fine creations?” Colmarr asks, oblivious to the fact the dress is meant to be worn over layers of petticoats.


"Ahm, ehck, whell..."
The proprietess looks stricken for a moment as if she realizes she may have said more than she should to these strangers in her shop.

Missus Blangle heaves a visible sigh of relief at Colmarr's interruption and quickly slides away from Magyar. "Hyew fhound shumthin hyew lhike, hey? Ho, hyes, theym's nhice..." The woman gives a nervous glance over her shoulder as if just remembering Magyar. Greed wars with prudence on her face before she turns quickly back to Colmarr with a great sigh, defeat evident in every line of her generous bulk as prudence wins out. A moment later, though, her smile is back, and she clasps her hands together. "Ah, hyewhall'll lhook suho luhuverlhee hin those, Hai cahouldint tahake mhore than ha ghold fhor tha lhot. Bhut Hai'm clhosing hup, nhaow, suho hyew'll have ta hahrry hup. Hiffhen hyew lhike, hyew jhust lhet mhe knhow whar hyawll're stahayin, han Hai'll have these delhivhaired tew hyew brhait hain hairly tahmharra mharnin."

The door to the shop bangs open and Braer enters, glancing around for Colmarr. He quickly spies his two shipmates and the little girl talking to the shopkeeper.

"Haim sahoree, saher, Haim cuhlhozed," the shopkeeper says as Braer walks over.


Colmarr digs out a gold coin, and holds it up for the woman, “There you go Missus Blangle, and a bargain too I must say. We’ll take the clothes with us, and if it‘s not too much trouble for you, could you wrap them so we can carry them more easily*.” Turning as Braer enters the shop, Colmarr looks at him and nods toward the door, indicating they’ll be out in a moment. Once the method of carrying the items is sorted out, Colmarr bows slightly, and says, “Thank you for your time Missus Blangle, it’s been a pleasure,” before leaving the shop.

Once outside the shop he heads over to the meat pie seller and purchases two cold pies, handing one to Naomi, before accepting the second. He then hurries over to the cobbler’s shop, as quickly as their burdens will allow with Naomi in tow...if it’s still open.

OOC:: *If the seamstress doesn’t wish to wrap, tie, or bag the clothes, Colmarr will just take them as they are, folding the garments over one arm. 


Magyar raises an eyebrow at what he gleans from the seamstress's silence, but says no more. As they go to exit the shop, he moves to help Colmarr with the bundles, hanging close to the gnome.

Once they've re-entered the square, Mag looks about nervously, whispering to Colmarr, "I know the boys have themselves an evening planned, but we might want to head back early. I may have inadvertantly drawn a bit too much attention to us. Seems Lissa isn't the only girl in ... her sort of situation. This 'Baronness' seems to specialize in ... youngsters. She may or may not be connected to our new best enemy, and she's apparently got herself some clout in this neighborhood. I'm afraid my queries into that weren't as circumspect as I might have hoped."


“Yes, I heard, but I don’t think the seamstress will tell anyone of her slip. You’re probably right that we should head back early Magyar, though I’d like to hear the song, even if we skip the other entertainment,” Colmarr replies, just as quietly.


Bolstered by the gnome's agreement, Mag's stomach finally reminds him it's empty. He, too, gets a meat pie, eating it greedily, though still looking about to see that any others nearby haven't taken any special interest in the group.


The seamstress quickly bundles the clothes together and ties them with a bit of twine before hurrying the group out of her store with another vague, half-mumbled comment about needing to close up.

Outside, shadows grow long as the sun sets behind the hills. The man selling clay pots has packed his remaining wares into large panniers which he shoulders before heading east. Mery has finished packing up her berries on her pushcart and is preparing to head out as well, to the north west. 

Cold meat pies are purchased, and Naomi fairly inhales hers, licking her fingers of the last few crumbs. "Thank you, oni," she says.


Mag is only slightly less energetic eating his own purchase, but not by much. Eating was so much simpler with the troupe, scheduled and done in shifts as it was. Such is the complication of independent living, he decides.

Licking his fingers, Mag notices the darkness looming, and nods back in the direction of the pub they visited earlier.

"I believe we had a song to be enjoying? Perhaps we should track down the others and head for that before it gets too late?"


Colmarr, having only finished half of his pie says, “You’re welcome onia...you can have the rest of this pie too if you’d like,” as they start towards the cobbler’s shop. Stopping as Magyar voices his concern, he remarks, “I suppose you’re right, I guess Lissa will have to wait until tomorrow for her new shoes,” before they move to join the rest of the group.


Malachi smiles, "Well, it took you long enough. I trust the new dresses are perfect, though?" He starts for the tavern, again. "Yes, we'll have some song tonight and shoes in the morning."


“Yes, they’re very nice, and Lissa likes them, which is the most important thing,” Colmarr says, smiling at Naomi. “Though we didn’t take much longer than those that went to the tailors shop, after all when Braer came into the shop we were on our way out. Hmm, was there anything in  the taylor's shop in my size by chance?” he asks to the group in general, not sure who went in the tailor’s shop exactly.


"Sorry, I didn't have time to look around. The tailor was trying to shoo my away... he can make anything, he says, though." says Malachi, shrugging.


“So the seamstress said too Malachi, but we may not be here long enough for anything to be made, as she said a week or so,” Colmarr replies with a wry smile.

[Edit -- We lost a large scene involving the Tailor, another interesting character, and Troth, Braer, Grondar, and Malachi.  Troth picked up some cloth for a turban for Braer.  We also lost the scene involving N'un T'Chauck, Wakil, and Malachi with Mery the berry seller.  A few berries and a little flirting were exchanged.  We also lost a short scene involving a begger, and another scene with the meat pie & meat-on-a-stick sellers where we learn more about bad things going on in town and trouble to the south.]

Mag chuckles mirthlessly. "I certainly enjoy being on land that doesn't sway again," he says as he continues to look around, trying his best not to start at every shadow, "But given the *ahem* 'fun' we've found here, I'd just as soon our time in port were short-lived."


Naomi looks at Colmarr and Magyar accusingly and says in a heartbroken voice, "You're going to leave me?"


"Of course not, Lissa," Mag says quickly, though he founders after saying it, looking to Colmarr, then trying himself to explain. "We promised to keep you safe, and that's exactly what we intend to do. It's just that I think it would be easier to keep you safe somewhere other than here."

Putting on his best show, he continues: "Captain has himself a wonderful ship. And I should think you'd be the envy of everyone if you got to have yourself adventures on the high seas at so young an age."

Caught up in his performance, Mag swings hops up and swings around a nearby lamppost. Standing on its base, he pretends to rock with the waves and survey the sea. He pantomimes drawing a sword and flourishing it as he adds, "Why, you'd be like a ... a swashbuckling princess!"


Naomi giggles and Magyar's antics. "Oh, thank you, Magyar! I'm sure I would like adventure on the high seas very much, but what's a swash and why would I buckle it?"


“Of course not onia,” Colmarr replies, grinning at the show Magyar puts on, as he finds himself having to back up his own words.


Braer chuckles softly as he remembers the days antics. He decides to wait untill later to figure out what the 'fun' with the seamstress was.


"Are you ready, Naomi (*should be Lissa*)? We're going to listening to the singing now."


"Who is Naomi?" Braer asks, and goes to help Magyar immitate swashbuckling.


"Ah, it's a shame." Malachi looks at Lissa, "You look just like my cousin, Lissa. I'm sorry.

"So, ready to go?"


Mag abandons his mimed sword and returns to the group, smiling. "Actually, I think you'd be swashing bucklers, though I could be entirely wrong on that one." Mag leans in to add with an air of confidentiality. "Really, though, I think it's probably best to avoid bucklers and actual fighting either way, though it is exciting to think about, yes?"

Mag claps once, as if calling for an audience's attention, then finishes with, "Now then, let's go hear about some more adventures back at the pub."


"Yes, on to the pub with our bukle swashing" Braer responds as he heads towardss the pub.


Naomi laughs at her friends, then skips around them, her bare feet causing little dust clouds to pop into the air. She shoots a hand out as if to make a grab at the front of Magyar's belt, and does the same to Braer. "Look, I'm buckle swashing!" she giggles. "I bet I can swash more buckles than you!"


Colmarr watches Naomi enjoy herself with her buckle swashing antics, keeping an eye out to see if anyone noticed Malachi’s slip.


"Standing in the middle of the square is not really getting us anywhere. I say we head to wherever we're going."


Well guys, If you had your fun and finished it, I suggest we proceed to the real fun says Grondar and watch as the little girl plays with the buckles. He goes to Colmarr and say in Gnomish I suggest you put the little girl in the ship, the deck's pubs are not a place for a little girl at night. He then turns to the others and says in common I understand that some of you want to hear the ballad on the sunken ship ... or whatever it is about, I for myself, don't want to go back to the "Sleeping Sailor" (where we were earlier) I prefer, as I said before, to go to the "Arrow in the bull" tavern, they have some strong ale, and you can gamble over their, you can find me later across the street at "Margarita's Wenchs"  He giggle to himself Got to satisfy my needs. he says and pats on Troth and Nunchuck shoulders while he pass between them and starts walking to the dock area


Braer dodges just out of her reach in the general direction of the square (continuously)


Walks up to the group "So did anybody learn anything of intrest about this place?


“Well Grondar, how about we all go listen to the Ballad of the Jenny, which won’t take all that long, then you and whoever is going with you can drop some of us off at the ship, before you head off to continue your night. Deal?” Colmarr declares more than asks, as they head out of the market district.


“Nothing I didn’t already guess at from earlier events,” Colmarr replies to Wakil, glancing furtively at Naomi as he does so.


Wakil moves up next to Colmarr... "What did you come to conclusion to basesed on early events?" ... he asks keeping his voice down.


“That there seems to be a trade in young girls, a rather vibrant trade if I heard correctly, in the red houses here,” Colmarr replies, pitching his voice so even Wakil strains to hear him, as Naomi plays with Magyar and Braer.


I wonder if that is why the berry girl was nervous about getting home after dark? I have an inclination that maybe two or three of us should track her. She said she dosn't live far from here. If we stay back from her she will not even know we are there since, she turned down direct help, even though she hesitated when she did so. Those that track her can catch up to the rest that do not at the bar. I would also think it prudent for us to stay out of Red Roofed Houses. We wouldn't want to get caught with our pants down in the middle of a hornets nest of our percieved enemy. 

I am going to go and get a piece of leather that fits better than this one. Then, go after Mery. spread the word that I need one or two others. We will meet at the gate that she is leaving by... she can't have made it far, not hauling that cart.


“I think you may need to leave your leather for tomorrow Wakil, as the shops all seem to be closing. As for the berry girl, I imagine the streets just aren’t very safe here after dark in small numbers, considering the haste with which we were rushed from the seamstress’ shop. I mean I’ve never seen a shopkeeper who won’t keep their business open for a few more minutes, especially when they have paying customers...” Colmarr reasons, as Wakil is about to depart.


The shops do appear to be closing, though none so hastily as the seamstress' shop.

Naomi chases Braer around the square as the others slowly prepare to head out.


"There was definitely something strange about the girl, and that old man. They seemed afraid of something... I could probably follow her trail, if necessary." Noonchuck volunteers, remembering the berry-girl's smile.


As he gets pated by Grondar Troth looks at him “aye grondar i also want to gamble some and see if i can get me a woman” “but first duties” “escort those who is going to the ship after the ballad thing” “after that we can take our own way”

“I think that a good plan little one” he replies 

“noonchuck” “I dont think it to wise to just go out there this late and on our first night here” “at last we should have a effective warning signal or something...” he speaks out to the whole group “any of you got any idea how to have a good warning signal?”


Mag lets Braer lead Lissa around for a moment, catching his breath and the jist of the conversations being bandied about. 

"I've got my whistle," Mag offers, lifting it on its string at his neck. "But only the one, so only one group would be able to signal. I've a small bell back on the ship, but--well, the time to get there and back probably isn't worth it if you mean to follow this girl promptly."


"I'm not sure following the girl is really necessary," Malachi starts, "She makes the trip all the time, and she's leaving early so that she won't run into trouble. Why would she be attacked today? What makes today different? Would you follow her to and from her house every day?"


Troth Nods at his statement.


Colmarr glances up at Troth, after being called little one, looking displeased for several seconds before he grins and winks.

Leaving the big folk to their discussion, Colmarr begins to softly hum a happy tune as he watches Naomi at play, nonchalantly looking out for anyone who seems overly interested in the girl or their group.


"Normally no, I would not follow her home; especially every night, but I still am unsure of why the girl hesitated. It should not harm anyone by following her and if something happens we will be there. Either way we shall catch up with you tonight at the bar. It dosn't look like I have time to get my leather yet another thing I will have to do tomorrow. Anyone that wants to come with me lets head out." Wakil turns and begins going the way the Mery left.


"Well, Wakil," Malachi nods, "I've known you a long time, and trust your instincts. If you think something is odd tonight, the Sword of Adonai shall follow the Shield." He catches up with Wakil, "Maybe someone can tell me the story of the Jenny later."


"It is always beneficail to have the Sword and Shield of Adonai togther. Thanks for coming Malachi." 


“That shouldn’t be a problem, as I’m sure to sing it at some point later on,” Colmarr replies, as Malachi heads after Wakil.


Wakil and his companions move out after Mery the berry vendor. They move quickly and quietly. It is dusk, a time when shadows trick the eye and what you see may be different than what is.

The gates to the city stand open, and there is a steady stream of people mostly coming in, although a few are headed out. The majority look to either be coming in from the fields or headed out after a day of vending in the marketplace. Once out of the gates and into the countryside, Wakil & company can move quickly, and they haven't gone far before they see young Mery hauling her cart. The country rolls gently here, trending up hill. It isn't long before they have crested several rises and the city is lost to view. Not long after that, the road appears empty. It passes out from the fields surrounding the city and enters under the skeletal branches of winter trees just coming in to their spring foliage. Night falls quickly, and the last rays of daylight give way to twisting shadows.

Up ahead, Mery takes a right off the main road onto a track that leads back into the forest. Underbrush is scarce here, but a low hedge, about chest high, lines the path, and it meanders with the topography of the land.

Meanwhile, the rest of the crew heads back down toward the docks, seeking the Sleeping Sailor. Naomi skips ahead, kicking up little clouds of dust with eash step. The seedy underbelly of Tortila, curiously absent during the day, is much more in evidence as the leaden sun's last rays disappear behind the tree-topped hills, plunging the streets into gray. Day laborers, sailors, junior craftsmen, and even a few lesser merchants wander the dim avenues. There are no lamp posts here, but light, warm and inviting, pours out from the windows and doors of taverns and other buildings. Raucous noise with a bit of an edge to it spills into the streets. It seems that, while those who are able have left the city, folks who make their living one day at a time can't afford to leave their livelihood, so they stay and live as they have always lived: one day--and night--at a time.

OOC: I really want to get moving, especially after the down time over the weekend, so until I hear otherwise I will assume that Magyar is headed to the tavern and N'un T'Chauck is headed after Mery. I will intentionally keep the posts vague in order to slip them in whereever they like once they chime in, and I will edit if needed. 


Colmarr tries to keep up with Naomi, only letting her get two or three steps ahead, as he doesn’t want her too far out of reach with the darker side of the city starting to waken...humming a walking song as they move towards the docks.


Everyone's step feels lighter and springier as they move toward the docks.

OOC: OotS reference to the bard singing.


Troth walks at the end of the group scaning the shady corners as they pass by. He stays alert to any trouble.


Mag feels an odd sense of relief and dread as the sun begins to fall. His troupe's performances were always in the evening, with the benefit of torchlight to add atmosphere and mask their trickery all together. Dusk has always brought back the slight thrill of upcoming performance, then. But knowing their current circumstances, the other people darkness might be aiding gives the former magician a slight queasiness. 

Keeping in mind the shorter stride of his gnomish companion and the small girl, Mag does his best to pick up the pace and get to the relative safety of the indoors and a tale of adventure.


Presently, the crew reaches the Sleeping Sailor. There are a number of men here moving up and down the street, some ducking into alleys, others merging into the flow. Music and noise spill forth from the open door of the Sleeping Sailor. There seem to be fewer taverns on the street than can account for the large number of pedestrians. 

Naomi skips up to the door and peers in before shrinking back against Colmarr. Inside the tavern, men are guzzling grog and cat-calling at a woman onstage who is singing a song and dancing. A man on a stool next to her is playing some sort of small, multi-stringed instrument in his hands, and another man thumps time on a hand drum. The woman is tall, with brassy red hair and pale skin. She wears a short little red dress that ends just above the knee, fluffed out by white petticoats. Her bodice is cut to display a generous amount of pale, rounded bossom. The ties seem to have come loose and are slowly unlacing themselves. As the crew enters, her song has just ended to roars of approval and calls for more. Barmaids with permanent smiles plastered on their faces scurry among the crowds of men in their short, fluffy skirts and tight shirts, refilling drinks and receiving a frequent pinch or slap on the rump for their effort.

The patrons of the Sleeping Sailor do not appear to be carrying weapons, though most belts show a dagger or utility knife of some kind. Though the room appears quite crowded at first, there are seats available near the bar and a few tables near the door, distant from the stage and the entertainment. 

As our heroes make their way to the bar or to find seats, a new song begins with sensual gyrations and throaty insinuations from the woman on stage.

There are so many mighty pines
Thrusting up from the frosty, wooded hills;
Who bare needles to prick, as sharp as spines,
And think they can drink where they wills.

On a Springtime morn, by happenstance,
While chill dew lay thick in the air,
I skipped by in my flitting dance,
Fey flow'rettes adorning my hair.

But, hah, I carried axe to down
You! Poor old aging lodgepole pine;
A blade to strip and clip your crown,
And take what I wanted as mine!

But don't worry; I'll bring you to my home,
Though you feel so utterly wrecked,
Then I'll let down my hair and with gentle arom',
Quickly bring you back tow'ring erect.

I'll twine your pole in ribbon faire,
I'll dance about your upthrust shaft;
You, my May Pole, arisen bare
Delight me in my song and laugh.

I'll show you, when you're close enough,
Your steady, strong, and sturdy will;
And when May-Day dance we with clothes off,
Come near, my fertile land we'll till.

As she sings, she tosses her skirts in a way that reveals layered petticoats and a touch of something more. Near the end of the song, the ties come loose on her bodice, and only a deft grab saves her from -- well, something that probably costs extra. The song finishes to loud hoots and hollars. Men bang the benches and tables, and call for more grog.

OOC: "The Saga of the Mighty Pine", adapted. Originally composed by me. 


Colmarr tries to keep Naomi from hearing the rather bawdy lyrics, by casting a lullaby spell on her, before placing his hands over her ears and shielding her from the stage though he finds he can’t manage to block her view of some of the patrons with the barmaids, as he just doesn’t have enough hands. While he keeps Naomi out of harms way he asks his companions, “Can one of you ask the barkeep if we have missed the Ballad of the Jenny? As if we have, I see no point in us staying right now as Lissa doesn’t need to see this...”


Troth is fascinated by the woman whit the pale skin and red dress that sings giving her “the look” now and then in hope to catch her attention. He look at her intensely only distracted by the barmaids in their thigh outfit and one or other customer that is giving the singer the same look as he is, looking at them grining and showing thees at them. He hold the nod of his rapier that is at his belt now hidden under his cloack..

Between one of the songs he bends down to Colmarr's head level “you wanna take her to the ship?” “I can escort you there and then we can come back” “you tell me when you are ready to go Colmarr”


Standing near Troth, Grondar sees the Barbarian's look at the girl and laugh loudly. Oh.. Dear friend he says with a smile  This place is "weak" if you compare it to the "Arrow in the bull" tavern, the beer is more tasty and the women is more ... He scratch his forehead and tries to find the proper word .. Huh ... agile and flex, yes that's the word. He grabs one of the barmaids in the wrist Say, pretty lady, have we missed the Ballad of the Jenny?


Mag, distracted by trying to help Colmarr obstruct Lissa's view, doesn't notice Grondor's tactic until it's already happened. He opens his mouth to object to the rough treatment of the wait staff, then bites back on the sentiment. Best to keep the thug on his good side, he thinks, and goes back to trying to take Lissa's attention off of the bar's current entertainment.


Braer stands inbetween Lissa and most of the room, obstructing her view as much as possible while shaking his head at the song.


"Hey, I can't see what's going on!" Naomi struggles in Colmarr's arms. "Mag, Braer, I'm little here!" Before long, though, Colmarr's lullaby has the desired effect, and the girl calms down, snuggling back against the gnome.

Those nearby begin to fall under Colmarr's spell as well, zoning out a bit. One man at another table, already deep in his drink, falls forward and begins snoring softly. Grondar, Magyar, and Denther, too, become drowsy and inattentive. Troth is simply too intent on watching the show to let himself be distracted, while Braer remains very concious of the young Naomi and the need to shield her from the show.

"I'm sure I don't know what you're talking about, sir, but perhaps the bard will play that song if you ask him," she replies, deftly slipping from his suddenly relaxed grip.


“Well I guess we needn’t bother to stay then, as I doubt the other patrons would be happy with our choice. Let’s get our group outside Braer, Troth, and you can take us back to the ship,” Colmarr says shuffling Naomi outside, before he dismisses the spell.


Mag, his tongue feeling heavy and his thoughts slow, simply nods at the gnome's suggestion. "I think I could use some fresh air to clear my head, in any case," he offers as he moves to the exit.


"But the waitress didn't say we missed it, only that she didn't know what we're talking about. I'll talk to the barkeep himself before we leave. It would be a shame to come all the way over here and to miss the song, would it not." Braer pauses to make sure they have everything under control, and then moves off to find the barkeep from earlier.


As the woman finishes her song, the drummer stands and moves to the front of the stage. He is a large, burly man with thick arms and fingers like sausages. His head is bald, but a black beard wraps around his chin leaving his upper lip bare. His voice, loud and rough, projects over the noise of the tavern.

"Thank you, thank you, Maggie is done for the evening. She will be available for private shows until dawn at the Panting Dog." The man steps down off the stage, helping Maggie after him. Her slim hands hold his arm as they exit the Sleeping Sailor. Immediately, more than a few of the men get up and follow the pair out, talking and laughing and jeering each other. Shortly, the room has emptied of about a third of its former occupants, and there is room to breathe and spread out. The tables nearest the stage are almost completely cleared out, but they are a mess of spilled drinks and vomit. 

On stage, the man with the stringed instrument has stayed behind. He sits on his stool, tuning the device, and ostensibly paying no attention whatsoever to the patrons of the tavern. He is a clean-cut fellow with a short, black goatee and sensible clothes. There is a look of softness about him that is out of place in this rough wharfwater pub.


Hearing the announcement right after Braer speaks. “Yes, you do that Braer, we’ll just keep ourselves out of the way while this lot clears out,” Colmarr replies, not quite having made it outside yet with Naomi, he moves them out of the way so that those leaving have a clear path to the door. Dismissing the spell as soon as the dancer and her entourage begin to exit the building.


Denther sits at the table in the tavern and quietly watches the dancing and randy lyrics of the song. The lulaby spell blocks out most of the lyrics but can't block out what se sees. At the point of the ties coming loose, he almost stands but, since she is able to recover, he sits back down.

After everyone clears out he will move closer to the stage, more than willing to move cups and mugs to be closer to the bard.


Mag makes his way through the thinning crowd, moving to the stage and putting on a look of comraderie for the performer. When he's close enough, he politely interrupts the bard. 

"I'm terribly sorry, but is it too early for requests? My friends and I hear 'The Ballad of Jenny' is quite a number."


The musician remains concentrated on his instrument, but a small smile curves his lips. "Aye, I'm sure it is." He cocks his head to one side, strumming an experimental chord and adjusting a tuning peg slightly. "'Tis said t'will be a mighty ballad, that of the Jenny. Which, I'm sure, is mighty valid, and known to many. Poets and heroes by the score have been thouroughly bitten, by a strange and curious lore that has yet to be written." He smiles and strums another chord, and his voice takes on an oratory sound. "But come, sit, listen close, and I'll tell you all a tale," strum ", of a poor young man who loved to sail." Strum. "He loved the sea, and he loved his life," major chord, "And at twenty-one years, he took a wife." He begins to strum chords, launching into a full voiced chorus.

"Jenny: his joy upon the sea;
For Jenny alone he lived and breathed.
His wife passed on from this ol' world
And left for him a baby girl."

The music turns soft, and his fingers pick out a lilting melody during the following verses, dropping back to grand chords during the chorus.

"She grew up quick and she grew up tall;
She learned to swim before she could crawl.
He taught her to sail upon the blue water,
And together they lived, loving father and daughter.

Jenny: his joy upon the sea
For Jenny alone he lived and breathed.
She was his joy and every pride.
He lived for her; he would have died.

In her eighth year they together set sail
When the demons of Hell sent a furious gale;
They rode the wind as for weeks it railed,
But in the end all efforts failed.

Jenny: his joy stole by the sea;
Jenny: washed away with his pride;
Jenny: for her he'd lived and breathed;
Jenny, his only daughter, had died."

Here, the melody turns soft and sad, and the bard seems lost to the music. The instrumental continues for a mintute or two before picking back up.

"The morning after he found her beached
Face down in the sand, the life from her leached.
He swore then together forever would be
Father and daughter upon the sea."

The ballad suddenly switches to a minor key, becoming quite eerie.

"Over her body he swore a vow
To shape with his own hands a new prow.
He cut down timbers to lay the spars,
And then one night beneath the cold stars
He built her bones into the boat
That she would always be afloat.

Within the bluff bow of the hull
He embedded her sightless skull,
And with her blood he inked red letters
To create strong Earth bound fetters
To anchor the soul of his innocent daughter
Forever with him upon the blue water."

The melody changes again, to sound like a shadow of its former self; but only a shadow.

"Jenny: his pride upon the sea
For Jenny alone he lived and breathed
On her deck he smiled again,
His pain absorbed by sun and wind.

Father and daughter again did ride
'Pon cresting wave and waning tide,
Traversing the globe both far and wide
He lived for her; he would have died—

But for Jenny, his ship upon the sea.
When he ran her on a reef
She held him close within her lee,
The only place with air to breathe.

He made it back to land alone;
Jenny was covered o'er by the foam.
For years he wept most bitterly
For his world, flooded by the sea.

Come, listen close and I'll tell you a tale
Of a poor old man who'd loved to sail.
He'd loved the sea and he'd loved his life
Til the ocean stole his daughter and wife.
And then it sunk his ship and sail—
But Jenny's story is another tale..."


They are lucky they don't hear this boring tales. I wonder what they are doing. Say Grondar to himself as he think about Malachi, Wakil and Nun'Tchuck. The big thug lean on the wall next to the door, waiting patiently for his friends to leave and for him to go drink, gamble and have more intimate joy


Meanwhile, back at the Sleeping Sailor...

Though the bard's performance is excellently executed, some members of the audience are less than impressed.

"Boo! That songs sucked!" one man sitting next to Denther shouts, standing and throwing his drink at the bard. The musician merely leans over his instrument, casually letting the drink fly over his head, and begins picking out a quick jig.

"Hey, I liked it!" another man one table over says, standing and pushing back his bench. "It's a classic sea shanty, and you'd know that if you were a real sailor in stead of some wharf-rat scum!" 

A man in the back jumps to his feet. "Wharf rat scum, huh!? At least we know how to take care of our families and our city, 'stead of runnin' away like some yellow-bellied sailor!"

At that, men are leaping up all over the bar, hurling curses and insults, and punches are thrown. The man next to Denther grabs the ranger's drink and hurls it at the second man, who blocks with his arm in a spray of grog, then charges over and tackles the man. They crash into Denther, and all three end up in a pile on the floor.

The musician's fingers are flying over the strings in a blazing score to fit the mayhem of the tavern, and he smiles smugly to himself.


Just about ready to walk over to the bard to congratulate him on his wonderful telling, Colmarr ducks back as the fight breaks out to protect Naomi. Seeing the man’s smug smile as he plays a frenetic melody which mirrors the feel of the room spurring on the combatants, Colmarr raises his voice in song...a peaceful song about fields and woodlands. Directly contrary to the current mood suffusing the establishment, in an attempt to calm the fighting.


Braer attempts to stay away from the fray as much as possible and help get everyone out before the fight gets out of hand, if he does move near the fray (or if it encompases the entire tavern) he makes sure not to touch anyone.


Denther! Shouts the Thug, finally there is some excitement in this pathetic place. He thinks, takes out his sap and jump into the quarrel, trying to free Denther, Grondar Will punch in the head those who are on top of the ranger.


Denther sits, rapt attention to the ballad of Jenny, quietly weeping at the death of the daughter. After the ballad has ended, and man next to him disparages the tale, he starts to say something but is suddenly landed upon by two men. >WHUF< 'fush. I do not need to be at the bottom of this pile.' Denther begins climbing out of the pile, puching, kicking, elbowing, anything to make his way out.


As the fuzz starts Troth not seeing any weapon been drawn, he folds his shirt up to his elbow showing theets and two fists to those that are near Colmarr “Hey Grondar!” “having fun?!”


Mag grimaces as the small fight breaks out. He turns back to the bard to add dryly "You certainly know how to get a crowd going, don't you?" He flips a silver onto the stage, nodding his thanks, then moves to help Colmarr shield Naomi and let the bigger men help Denther out from under his new friends.


The Sleeping Sailor is quickly embroiled in a huge, old fashioned bar fight.

Braer immediately dodges a blow and moves to the edge of the tavern, where there is little fighting. Occasionally, someone will be thrown from the melee and slam into the wall, to either get up and wade back in or slump in a lifeless heap.

Colmarr begins singing a peaceful, calming tune. For his trouble, the quick little gnome receives a random fist in the chops that sends him sprawling. Seems like everybody's a critic. Naomi rushes forward, beating at the man who hit Colmarr and kicking him in the shins with her bare feet. The man curses at the little annoyance, taking a swipe at the girl. The swing goes wild. 

The nameless bard has ceased playing. He smiles at Magyar and scoops up the silver with a nod, replying, "The high strung emotions of the unwashed masses leads to this conduct of braying jackasses." He then exits the stage, gliding along the wall toward the back of the bar.

Troth and Magyar both single out Colmarr and Naomi, and move to the rescue. Both react with lightning speed, but Magyar gets there first, dodging blows and taking a hurt when a man rolls into his leg and twists his knee. Troth dodges several blows along the way, but takes a punch in the side and a nasty smack to the temple that has him seeing spots for a moment. Magyar reaches Naomi's attacker just as the ruffian reaches for the girl. The ex-performer grabs the man's hand and drives his fist into the man's midsection, doubling him over. Troth clobbers the man from behind, grabbing him and throwing him into a nearby table where he collapses with a crash.

Grondar smashes his sap over the skull of one of the two men on top of Denther, while the ranger wriggles out from under them and struggles to his feet. The man Grondar hit collapses in a lifeless heap, blood flowing from a bloody patch on the back of his skull. "Thank you, friend," the other man says, getting up.

"Hey, wharf rat!" someone calls from behind Grondar. He turns just in time to duck under a right hook from an enraged sailor.


Mag winces at his twisted knee, but launches forward anyway, relieved to arrive in time to keep little Lissa from harm. As Troth finishes off the man, Mag gives a quick, scanning look to catch the eyes of Colmarr, Lissa, and Troth, and announces "I think it's time to go, yes?" and makes for the closest exit, doing his best to avoid combatants as they go but keeping an eye out if anyone tries to rush their young charge.


The Adrenalin flows in the veins as Grondar duck from the sailor's right hook. Oh … you son of Baatezu !! Shouts the big Thug, he swings his sap towards the sailor's jaw with all his heart.


Picking himself up off the floor near the wall and rubbing his face, Colmarr nods to Magyar as he grabs Naomi’s hand and leads her out of the tavern by the door they were standing right next to before he was so rudely struck.

OOC: Don’t know where Colmarr went sprawling exactly as he was pretty much up against the outside wall near the door, keeping himself and Naomi out of harms way. :S


Very happy to be out of the pile, "Thanks for dragging me out of that, Grondar." Denther will defend himself but not actively attack while he tries to see where the bard went.


Troth nods at Magyar and follows Colmarr trough the door.


Braer follows the others outside, still avoiding the brawl as much as possible.


Back in town, Grondar's sap smashes into the sailor's jaw with a bone crunching SNAP! The man gargles in pain, falling to his knees and clutching at his ruined face. Another man swings from Grondar's blind side, punching him in the kidney, but the big thug barely feels it through his chain shirt. The man swears in surprise, backing off and shaking his hand in pain.

Denther spies the bard exiting by the back door near the bar. A metal beaker hits Denther in the back of the head, hard, splashing grog all over him.

Troth, Colmarr, and Magyar cluster around Naomi, headed for the door. Before they reach it, two men with their arms locked together crash through the door and begin rolling around in the dust of the street, punching fiercly. From the center of the room there is the crash of splintering wood. Nearby, a fierce looking man with thick arms punches a smaller man in the face, who stumbles backwards into Troth.

Braer moves along the wall toward the group around Naomi, stopping as a man is thrown into the wall in front of him, then stepping over the body.

OOC: I didn't realize that Colmarr was so close to the wall and door. I guess he was knocked into the wall, then? Perhaps he slid along it before falling to the floor, or perhaps he was knocked sideways to the floor.


Colmarr continues to take Naomi out the front door, after the men begin to roll around in the street...not at all amused by their behaviour.

OOC: I’ll just assume he was knocked sideways along the wall, as he moved to protect Naomi (post #723). They (Colmarr and Naomi) were almost out the door, actually they were out the door before the bard started (post #706), but then Braer said he’d inquire about the song so they moved aside to let the dancer leave instead of completely leaving (post #710). Not that Colmarr would have gone far into the room with Naomi, once it was obvious what type of entertainment was on stage, so they would always have been right near the door, just out of the direct doorway.


How Dare you ... you Abyysal creature! Grondar curse the man who tried to punch him in the kidney. he turns around and tries to lower his sap to the man's torso he will then back away to where Colmarr and the others are.


Mag widens his eyes as the men crash through the doors, but has to smile at having the way opened for them. He affords a quick glance to make sure Troth is largely unaffected by the man falling toward him, then feels a faint sense of relief seeing Grondor and his sap moving toward them. 

"Denther! Time to beat feet!" Mag calls out as he continues to press for the door, using his experience from the stage to project his voice over the cacophany.


In front of the Sleeping Sailor, the two fighters have disengaged and are on their feet, circling each other.

Inside, Grondar swipes at the man with his sap. The man backs away from the big thug. His eyes flick past Grondar's left shoulder, giving the thug enough warning to dodge to the side. A bar stool swings through the air where he had been standing and smashes against the floor. The man who had swung it curses. 

A way is clear to the front door, where the crew waits with Naomi. Will Denther & Grondar head that way, stay and fight, or choose to go after the bard, who has exited out the back?*

The crew members slip out the front door into the street, where the two dueling men have pulled their daggers. They are crouched low, wrists flicking.
"Son of a wharf whore! Your blood shall stain these streets tonight!"
"What would I know of whores, you rutting goat? I don't have to pay a woman to be near me!" The man darts in with his dagger, and when the two break apart again, there is blood in the street. A crowd of rough men and soiled doves have gathered and begun to jeer the fighters on.

"Stick it to th' wharf-rat, mate!"
"Show that boat-slime what a real man is!"
"Lookit th' blood'n sweat! Yeeheehee!"

The calls grow more and more partisan, and the crowd is turning ugly, turning on each other. Old hatreds, fueled by fear and sparked by blood, burst into a conflagration as men begin punching and hitting. Weapons are drawn quickly, and even the women carry knives in their skirts. The streets are alive with blood and fury!

The crew of the Pander Ban attempts to shield Naomi, pressed against the front of the Sleeping Sailor. They move along toward their right, toward the alley which is dark, but clear.


Troth stays with Colmarr and Naomi trying keep them out of trouble as he can, dodgin whatever is been trown at him or persons tumbling at him. "lets get fast to the ship" he says taking Naomi under his arm like a little bag protecting her with his arms.


Just about having his shoulder yanked out of it’s socket as Troth grabs Naomi and tucks her under one arm, Colmarr places his now free hand on the hilt of his dagger as they continue toward the alley, from which they can hopefully retrace their route to the ship. “Yes, let’s get out of here, things are getting very ugly...”

OOC: I must say, the fight outside the Sleeping Sailor has progressed far faster than we have, considering we were on our way outside when the two men apparently dashed past us out the door. I know you’re going for a dramatic scene, and I’m all for that, but believability is starting to get a little stretched for me, as it seems we’ve waited for the worst possible moment to leave the building for apparently no reason (rather than leaving at the earliest opportunity which is what Colmarr was trying to do).

Edit: Not that I'm particularly worried or want a rewrite, but it does seem a bit contrived. 


Braer runs after Troth looking back over his shoulder to make sure no one takes too much notice of their progress.


Seeing a clear way to the door, Grondar runs outside Wow… it's getting nastier over here He says as he circles the crowd and the quarrel outside. He tries to spot his friends, if he doesn't see them, he waits for Denther to get out. Sap in hand he readies himself for anything.


Mag cringes at the bloodlust that is apparently both growing and following their little group. As the others move off, Mag follows, drawing his dagger and holding it to either stab or throw as necessary, though hoping he has to do neither. [If/when] he catches sight of Grondor and Denther, he'll do his best to signal them, though he avoids using his whistle. The last thing they need is to draw the attention of the crazed mob.


Troth walks down the alley some feet and puts Naomi down to the ground, he crunches down and whisper to her. "be quiet child" whit a soft voice.... 

He stand up and turns around to rest "lets wait here for the rest, seems a quiet alley" ... "Grondar is right around the corner and Denther is still inside" he quickly move to the corner and gets Grondar attention "pst! we are waiting at you over here" 
"This is a good old fashion fight" " He says in a low voice lending to the wall "Grondar are good whit that sap..." Troth smiles a big smile "i like these fights but when im off duty, ha you should have seen the fight wee had at my former job" "almost the whole port when into a fight about a shipment of beans" "even the marshal couldnt help his soldier getting into the fight whit their bare hands to punch some relative in his face" "hehe" "what a fight..."


Colmarr rubs his shoulder as they stop in the alley, moving over to Naomi as the others look out for their companions. “Are you alright Lissa?” he asks quietly.


Near the Sleeping Sailor, Troth leads the way into the quieter alley off the street. With a tall warehouse on the left and the tavern on the right, the alley is narrow and dark. There are strange smells, and the muddy ground underfoot is wet. This may very well be the tavern's "public outhouse." Troth sets Naomi down in the alley then heads back to the mouth where Magyar waits keeping an eye out for their two companions. Braer moves further into the alley next to Colmarr and Naomi, watching for predators, while Colmarr checks on the little girl's health.

"I...I think so. Why are they so angry, oni?"

Denther extracts himself from the melee in the tavern without further incident and joins Grondar outside the door. They see Magyar waving at them from the alley and Troth calls to them, 

They quickly move into the alley as Troth begins to brag about past brawls. The alley dead ends into another narrow back alley that heads east-west along the back of the tavern and warehouse. To the west (right) the alley runs past the back of the tavern. There is a half-empty rain barrel set under the gutter. To the east (left), the alley jukes into the muddy darkness, broken by odd, indistinct shapes and curving to the south. From somewhere in that direction, Denther and Troth can hear the sound of footfalls squelching through the mud, retreating into the distance. Behind them, the noise of the crowd is a dull roar in everyone's ears.

The docks--and the ship--lie somewhere to the southeast.


“Well onia, it seems there is some bad blood between the sailors and the dockworkers, and the fight and slurs have roused everyone to take sides in redressing past hatreds. The fact that one of them drew blood, has probably only spurred them on,” Colmarr explains, while they wait for Denther and Grondar.

“Well I think we’d better go that way...seeing as it’s our only viable path, not leading away from the ship,” Colmarr says, pointing down the west branch of the alley. “Hmm, I guess the bard who helped incite the conflict out there ran down this alley somewhere, seeing as he didn’t come past us...”


Hmmm ... never walked from these alleys before but … we'll manage say Grondar, sap still in hand, he leads the way and navigate through the alleys Now that was a brawl he laugh loudly and raise his sap.


"Any direction that takes us away from that craziness, I'm all for," Mag says. He switches out his dagger for his sling, readying a bullet as he falls to the rear of the group, keeping an eye and an ear out for anyone trying to run up behind them.


As Grondar leads the way, Troth again picks up Naomi from the ground and carries her under his left arm. "take us there Grondar" "as silent as you can" he looks down at Naomi "be quiet Lissa and we soon will be in the safety of the boat" "and there. I want to ask you something, but right now lets hurry" Troth walks as fast he can following Grondar's back.


"Yes let's go I have seen enough of this town for one night." 

Braer follows Grondar through the alley, when the others come he will slowly fall behind them if there is room in the alley.


Grondar leads the way down through the dark back alleys. Naomi struggles in Troth's arms.

"I can walk on my own, you know." If Troth refuses to put her down, she pouts, but she does it quietly.

Strange, unwholesome smells thicken the air, and Grondar prays to any deity he can think of that it is mud squishing under his boots. 

A dark shape glides overhead, and Magyar jumps, but it is beyond the next rooftop before he can even get his sling up. It was probably just a bird. Or a bat. Or a...Perhaps it's best if he doesn't think about it too carefully.

It has grown strangely quiet. The sound of the riot is a dull roar fading to the left. Up ahead, the back of a wharehouse looms out of the night and the alley takes a sharp turn to the right then almost immediately splits again. One branch heads off to the left (east) where it goes for about a hundred feet before making another left. A faint reddish glow can be seen from that direction. The alley also continues straight ahead (south). Denther can hear the sound of running feet from that direction, the same that he heard earlier. Colmarr also hears the running feet for the first time. Behind the party, there is a clatter in the night, and a cat yowls its displeasure.


Grondar stops for a moment, taking a look at both ways and decides to take the branch to the left (east). (where it goes for about a hundred feet before making another left.) sap in hand he readies himself for attack against anything that might pop out … even a cat. He knows that walking in alleys at night is very dangerous


Mag wills his heart to slow, or at least give up pounding in his eardrums. Whatever was flying overhead--if it was there at all--is gone now.

Behind them, however, might not be so true. Mag, loaded sling ready, doing his best to steady the shaking in his knees, peers back into the gloom. Over his shoulder, toward the other crewmen, he projects a stage whisper: 

"Colmarr, your gnome eyes do better in this lighting than mine, don't they? You see anything behind us that might have set off the cat?"


Using his trained voice, Colmarr replies in kind to Magyar, “Yes, I suppose they do. You know, it’s probably just an animal knocking something over, trying to get food...”

Colmarr moves far enough out of line to give himself an unobstructed view behind the group, trying to see if there is anyone or anything creeping up behind them, as Grondar stops to decide their path.

OOC: Listen +6, Spot +1


A fat rat runs along the ground hugging the west wall before disappearing into a pile of refuse.


Magyar lets his breath out at the sight, then whispers ahead. "All right. I've definitely had my fill of suspense and action tonight. Let's beat feet to the ship already." With that, he points in the direction that should take them to the docks and urgest the party to go that way.


Braer tries to maintain constant vigilance while staying with the party


"Keep moving" Troth says seeing that some of the group slows down. He tries to listen if any anyone are persing them in the alley or at the roofs.


Grondar leads the group down the east alley and around the corner to the left. The alley runs directly into a two story building, but there is just enough room on the building's south side for a person to slip through heading east, and room on the west side for a person to slip through heading north. 

In the side of the building facing the heroes there is a door. The door appears to be a side door into a tavern; it is open, and it reveals a long bar. A reddish glow spills into the alley.

"Look!" cries Naomi from where she is held in Troth's arms. She has one arm wrapped around his neck and with the other she points to the doorway where all can clearly see a wisp of smoke curling around the upper edge of the doorframe, disappearing into the night.


Over here Grondar signals the others to follow He goes to the door and peeks inside to the tavern, if it's quite he will enter from the backdoor and exit from the main door to the main street, from there, the route to the ship will be more easier. If he sees any trouble inside the bar, Grondar will take passage through the west side of the building where a person can slip through and head north.


As Grondar leads them down the alley and around the corner, away from the ship, Colmarr says, “Where are you taking us Grondar? Wouldn't straight ahead at the last intersection have been more direct, as I think we’re heading away from the ship right at the moment?”


Troth carefully puts a big and weatherbitten hand over Naomis mouth nodding at Grondar as the man peeks inside the room "lets move trough here to the main street Colmarr" "the alleys are never to safe in a port and this port seems more unsafe then other I've been at" "Lissa im going to let you down for now I wont any attention on me carrying you like this trough this place" "someone may miss interpret my actions" for split second Troth seems absent thinking... as fast it came it was gone "Colmarr please watch the girl" he peeks inside the room besides Grondar.


Braer turns back to watch the alley, but stays ready to follow his friends inside.


As Grondar and Troth look to go through the building instead of around it, Colmarr glances down the two alleys leading around the building. “Apparently the main streets in front of tavern’s aren’t too safe either Troth, otherwise we wouldn’t be in an alley in the first place. So why don’t we just slip past the building instead of going inside...wouldn’t one of these alleys lead to the street just as surely, seeing as people must use the door you two are looking through?” he asks, taking Naomi’s hand again now she’s back on the ground.

OOC: Just to note, my previous post has been edited due to Mallak changing where the ship is located (the edit being made at Mallak’s suggestion).


Mag's mouth quirks up as he whispers wryly, "Given what happened the last time we passed through a tavern, we might do best to take our chances single file around the outside." Here he winks to Lissa to let the girl know he's (mostly) joking about the group's ability to find trouble. "Well, Lissa, we did say we'd find you adventure, didn't we?"

He keeps his sling ready for now, though if the group decides to enter the tavern, he'll stow the sling so as not to draw attention.


Troth scratches his head and looks at Grondar back giving him a friendly slap over the back "you hear Grondar? Comarr is quite smart, lets do what he says..." "but i must be honest in say that the alley is giving me the chills" he takes some steps back noding at Colmarr to lead the way taking Naomi under his arm again.


Grondar glances inside the tavern and realizes what the others have not yet seen. It is empty. Troth joins him in looking inside. It appears there were many people in this tavern not too long ago, but they left in quite a hurry. Tables are overturned, dishes are broken, and beer is scattered everywhere. The main entrance door, on the eastern side of the tavern, is closed. Along the opposite wall are stairs leading to a second story. Beneath the stairs, directly across the room from where Grondar and Troth are, is an open door leading to what appears to be a back room. The door is open, and the room glows with a flickering orange light. Smoke pours from the open doorway, curling along the ceiling of the tavern.


Grondar glance back to the other Hey, it's safe and empty, we can pass through here He says in a low tone. Just don't make too much noise while I check what's going on, wait here I'll be right back He enters quietly to the Tavern and goes to see if the closed door is locked


Looking in after Grondar as he enters the tavern, since he has to wait anyway, Colmarr remarks, “I don’t know where all the people went...hopefully they’re not fighting out in the street, but it looks like there’s a fire in that room under the stairs, and that can’t be good.”


Troth moves into the room looking what is set on fire, letting Naomi stay with Colmarr.


Mag shakes his head, all the while looking around for anyone else. 

"As close as these buildings are together, if a fire got out of control it could take out a block or more before anyone could stop it," he says, his brow furrowing. "I think we need to put it out if we can, or--" here he grasps the signal whistle hanging from his neck-- "much as we don't want any more attention, I think it best we call for help if we can't stop this thing ourselves."


Turning to look at Maygar as he speaks, Colmarr keeps casting quick glances over his shoulder into the room throughout. “Well I think yelling fire might draw the right kind of attention and help, probably faster than your whistle too...though people might come to see what the racket was if you blew it, I don’t think they’d bring buckets, water, or anything else helpful. It's a good idea though, if we can't get anyone's attention by more conventional means,” Colmarr responds, before returning is gaze to the tavern, looking for anything to put out a fire with.


Braer turns back around and says, "We should see how bad it is first, some fires have more smoke than others."


Grondar will peek into the room with the smoke while he goes to check if the front door of the tavern is locked
Even if he sees fire or anyone hurt, he will not stop. "It's not my buisness" moto guides him.


“Yes, that’s what’s Troth is doing, I hope...we won’t make a racket unless we need to,” Colmarr says, his gaze not leaving the interior of the tavern as he speaks.


Mag lets his whistle drop back into place, nodding. He waits quietly, though his face portrays the worry he's feeling, not only about the alley and the night, but now about the fire, as well.


Grondar steps carefully through the wreckage of the tavern, around overturned chairs and tables and across rivulets of wetness.

Troth moves into the tavern, past the long bar, toward the room under the stairs from which smoke pours steadily. There is a large mirror behind the bar which has been broken. Large spiderweb cracks radiate out from the left side. As Troth approaches the burning room, heat washes over him in waves. He pokes his head in under the smoke to take a look around. This seems to have been a storage room and also a meeting room. Large oak casks, no doubt full of local grog, line the wall on the left, and a wine rack once stood on the right. The rack is now toppled, the bottles shattered all over the floor. Flames dance on the wine soaked floorboards. A shattered lamp lies nearby, the apparent cause of the fire. In the middle of the room is a square wooden table with chairs on four sides. One chair is lying on its side, broken. Silver and gold coins are scattered across the table, sparkling in the firelight. Near the broken chair, as if he fell there, a large man lies face down.

Colmarr holds Naomi's hand, peering into the tavern, while Magyar watches the alleys to both sides. Braer and Denther cover the rear.

Grondar reaches the front door of the tavern after a quick glance into the burning room. As he reaches it, the door seems to open of its own accord. A strange sight greets his eyes, and it takes a moment for the scene to process. In the light of the streetlamps, a long line of people stretches away from the door, down the street toward the docks, and around a corner. At the same moment he is realizing that this must be a bucket brigade, the man at the front of the line is throwing his arms forward with a startled look on his face. Too late, Grondar realizes the man is holding a bucket, and the bucket is holding water. A cascade of cold, salty sea water hits Grondar square in the chest. The man gapes at the drenched thug for a moment then yells, "Hey, get out of there, the building's on fire!"


Troth comes quite fast back to the alley "To hot inside" he says gasping for some air "this thing is gonna go down to the ground" "i dont think anyone can save the building" he looks around and inside the tavern for Grondar when he hears a splash from where Grondar whent "Hey Grondar!" "come here!"


Grondar almost punched the guy … almost The fire is in the back room you moron, not on me. I'm just helping innocent travelers to get out from this burning hell. The drenched thug shouts to Troth Save them … get'em over here, we must exit from here, run !!


Noticing the sputtering thug has crossed unharmed, Mag looks to his companions and enters.

"Grondor seems none the worse for wear. Let's get through this thing and back to the ship before something worse happens, yeah?" With that, he moves across the room following Grondor's path, stowing his weapon as he goes.


"Agreed."Braer takes one last look over his shoulder and walks across the tavern. When he gets to the other side he remarks to the Bucketeer, "You will put the fire out much faster if you aim for it instead of just heaving water into the building.


“Come on Lissa, let’s follow the others.” Making word into deed, Colmarr leads Naomi through the tavern, keeping as far from the fire as possible. 


Denther moves quickly through the burning building.


Troth follows the others trough the building.


The man at the head of the bucket brigade gapes at the people still in the tavern. "Sorry about the soaking, mate. Well, are you going to help or not?" The man passes his empty bucket back and takes another full one. Turning to look over his shoulder, he says to the people behind him, "Move the line forward! We need to get inside!" The entire line creeps forward, snaking through the wreckage inside the tavern, and soon the man is tossing water in the general vicinity of the back room. Large clouds of steam billow up, and the smoke is growing thicker. "Split the line up the stairs, or the second floor is gonna collapse in on us, and they'll be no saving her then!"

Meanwhile, our heroes have slipped out of the building and followed the line back to the docks. The western section of the docks is full of commotion as folks are participating in the bucket brigade, scooping water from the bay. Torches are lit everywhere; the area is ablaze with light. A city guard is shouting and attempting to organize a second bucket brigade. Somewhere in the city, a bell begins to ring. Several of the city guards are on the bucket line, sweating and participating with the civilians, and Colmarr recognizes the guards previously assigned to watch the Pander Ban. The ship is berthed on the eastern side of the harbor, deep in shadows.


Damn with that fire, it seems all Tortila is passing buckets, I must find some peace, some rest, some good old ale in my left hand while my good right is holding a wench. but … he looks at his friends, Oh .. .darn, I'll stay (Grondar)


Looking at the bucket line, Colmarr says, “Well if we’re going to continue on to the ship I’d advise vigilance, as it appears the guards that were assigned to protect the Pander Ban are busy on the bucket line. I hope the Merchant Bledsum hasn’t chosen this time to wreak his revenge on the captain...”


Mag frowns. "Best way to pull off a trick is to get your audience to pay attention to something else." He glances back at the burning building. "And if that isn't a bright, shiny, perfect distraction ... whether Bledsum did it on purpose or not, I think we need to pick up the pace."

The young man pulls his sling out again, loading it, and urges the group to move as quickly as they can while keeping an eye out for their own safety.


Troth nods at the Gnome when se realizes de danger they may be in. As Mag take up his sling himself unsheets his Rapier. "only one way to know my friend" he says to Colmarr "and thats on the ship" "even if there is a ambush there we need to secure the ship" "wich way Colmarr?" "Grondar you follow me and attack whatever im attacking"


I'll punch any Bledsum scum I'll see, and if things will turn ugly, we can always set ablaze the ship next to the Pander Ban, and bring the bucket line and the guards to us again


“Let’s go then...it’s that way,” Colmarr says, pointing towards the eastern side of the port and placing his free hand on his dagger.


Passing the end of the bucket brigade, Denther is sorely tempted to join in but, realizing that he is needed elsewhere, passes by, heading towards the ship.


On the docks of Tortilla, Troth leads the party carefully across the darkened quay, by empty barrells and crates, and down to where their ship is berthed. The main deck is dark and seemingly deserted when they climb aboard.


Taking a silver coin from his pouch, Colmarr sings quietly over it for several seconds before it glows with light.

OOC: Colmarr casts light on the silver coin.


Troth take a fast glance over the deck as the coin lightens up.


Mag moves to be shoulder-to-shoulder (height notwithstanding) to Colmarr, casting his gaze around the deck as he whispers, "I'm thinking we should get Lissa someplace secure below, then try to find the captain. I'd just call out to him, but, well, I'm not so sure he'd be the only one to hear it, you know?"


“Well if there are invaders aboard and they’re not on the deck, they must be below...so I don’t know if there’ll be a secure place for Lissa. You’re right about calling out though, if we’re not alone, so we should get to the captain as quickly as possible,” Colmarr concurs quietly, as he looks around the deck himself.


My spear is in your room and I have a feeling that I'm going to need it He says to Colmarr We can check for the captain on our way … Sap in hand Grondar goes and stands near the door that leads to the captain's, Braer's and colmarr's quarters.


“My crossbow is there too, so I’m all for heading back to my cabin first...come on Lissa,” Colmarr replies quietly, moving to follow Grondar with Naomi in tow.


"Im staying here guarding the deck" he walks to the main mast and tries to hide.


"I'll stay with you"


Wait! Grondar signal everyone to stop I have an idea to check if the Pander Ban is empty. I suggest you all find a barrel or a crate to hide behind and prepare yourself to any Bledsum that might appear. he turns to Colmarr If you got any tricky spells that can help Colmarr use them, as for her he nods towerds Lisa just put the little girl somewhere safe, maybe in the empty water barrel over there He points to the barrel that lies near the anchor Now, take cover and ready your weapons Grondar ready his sap, and stands behind the door to the cabins, one more look at his friends and he kicks the door open and shouts FIRE!!! FIRE ON THE PANDER BAN ANYONE IN THERE? GET OUT NOW !!!! PEDRO, GOMEZ, PASS ME THE F**CKING BUCKET 


Magyar's eyes go wide as the thug bellows into the night.

"So much for my suggesting I scout ahead quietly," he mutters. Then, loaded sling in-hand, he hustles to the best place of concealment he can find that still gives him a decent line of fire.


Troth fades into the shadows near the main mast while Denther takes up a place next to some nearby crates that have yet to be offloaded. Braer hunkers down next to the gang plank watching for movement on the dock. The night is dark and quiet over here on the Pander Ban, away from the bustle and noise of the bucket brigade. The night air smells of salt and ash, and gray clouds obscure the sky. The water below is like ink lapping softly at the wooden hull of the ship.

Magyar slips silently up the ladder to the poop deck where he has a good view of the deck, the docks, and the harbor. Colmar retreats to the side with Naomi.

Grondar's bellow splits the night air and echoes across the bay. He kicks open the door reveling an empty, black passage. The galley hatch gapes open on the right, and Colmarr's berth is further down on the left. The dim light available does not reach to the end of the hall, where the Captain's cabin is.

CRASH!

Beyond the Captain's door there is a sound of breaking wood and glass. Up on the poop deck, Magyar can pinpoint the sound as coming from the stern of the ship. It is followed quickly by a splash. He rushes to the aft rail and stares hard into the night. The water below ripples, and there is the dark shape of a rowboat pulled up to the stern of the ship. Magyar hears swearing from below him on the water, and the boat pushes away from the Pander Ban, the oarsman pulling hard.


Magyar lifts his sling, but realizes it's too dark to have any kind of accuracy. Cursing himself for not thinking to ask Colmarr to ready one of his handy whisper-carrying spells, Mag calls out loudly, instead.

"They're trying to get away over here! We need light!"


"Where Mag where" Troth comes out of his concealment and runs to Magyar standing at the stern of the Pander Ban. Magyar hear the barbarian runing towards him, sound of knirking wood under his weight. Troth jumps over the ledge diving into the water where magyar was seeing.


Grondar you damned fool, I tell you I’m not adequately armed and you go scream out trying to attract attention, Colmarr thinks while shaking his head, as he heads across the deck to the stair, heading for the captain’s cabin. As he makes his way to the stair, Colmarr evokes four glowing spheres of light which resemble will-o’-wisps into being, centred 40 feet past the stern and about 20 feet above the water...hoping that gives enough light for Magyar’s needs he calls, “Call out if you need the lights moved,” before he makes his way below.

OOC: Colmarr uses his spell-like ability of dancing lights, which he locates as above.


Grondar runs to the captain's cabin, passing on the way via Colmarr's cabin to grab his spear.


Troth's soaring dive into the water from the Pander Ban would have been magnificent, had there been light to see it. As it is, the compact barbarian hits the water with a muffled splash which takes his breath away. When he surfaces, his ears are ringing and he can see very little. In moments, though, he has pinpointed the sounds of the rowboat and of a swimmer splashing through the water. They're headed northeast toward the bank, beyond the docks. Troth puts his head down and strokes through the water after them.

Four globes of colored light zip past Magyar where he stands peering into the gloom and begin circling over the water. The cast an eerie glow that allows him to see the two people fleeing as well as Troth swimming after them. The man rowing the boat cries out loudly in fear as the glowing orbs appear and redoubles his efforts at rowing away. He doesn't bother to stop as he shoots past his friend in the water.

"Wow, oni, how did you do that?" Naomi asks with a look of awe. "Can you teach me?"

Below decks, Grondar ducks into Colmarr's cabin for his spear. The room is empty, and he snatches up the long weapon before rushing to the captain's cabin. The door is locked.


“Sadly no onia, it is something unique to my people which cannot be taught,” Colmarr replies quietly, as they head down the stairs after Grondar. Rushing to his cabin, once they traverse the stairs, Colmarr grabs his crossbow and bolt case with one hand, while handing his dagger to Naomi with the other, saying, “Just in case you need to defend yourself...” before they head out into the corridor, and towards the captain’s cabin.


Looking back to Colmarr and the girl Grondar shouts Stay behind me. He leans the spear on the wall and tries to bash the captain's door with a kick. If he managed to open it, he'll grab the spear and charge in.


The doorjam splinters and the door flies open when Grondar kicks it. Inside, it looks as though a hurricane has hit. All of the drawers on the desk are out, their contents scattered across the floor. The Captain's trunk is open, and there are clothes hanging out. The window in the back of the cabin is shattered, presumably where the villian dove through as he made his escape.


Moving up behind Grondar, Colmarr loads his crossbow and whispers urgently to Naomi, “Stay close!” more than happy to let the big man take the lead.


Grondar glance quickly at the mess and tries to spot the captain. He then moves to the broken window and look outside.


Magyar whips the stone into the night. He quickly loses sight of it in the dark, and, as it has no visible effect on the rower, it was probably a clean miss. On the main deck, Braer methodically searches through the stacked crates and spare rigging, ensuring that no one is waiting in ambush.

Below, Naomi scootches up behind Colmarr, holding onto his cloak with her left hand and holding the dagger close. The glow of the magicked coin casts the cabin in a strange, stark white light, with sharp edged shadows cutting across the room. Grondar can see no other occupants, so he heads to the window to look out into the night. In the light of the dancing globes, he can see the man rowing away from the ship. He can also make out the splashing of Troth and the other man in the water. They are about thirty feet apart, and both appear to be strong swimmers.


“Guess we’d better go look for the captain elsewhere, hey Grondar,” Colmarr says, walking into the room and glancing around, ready to follow Grondar out of the room when he leaves if he doesn’t find anything.

OOC: Listen +6, Spot +1. Colmarr also moves the globes 10 feet further away from the ship, assuming the rower has made some distance since he came below deck (free action).


Idiot, Mag chastizes himself. You're not a warrior, you're a performer. Work your strengths!

Mag raises one arm above him and points to the rower with the other, putting his best frightful glare in place. "You've seen me conjure light from darkness, fool. Do you think it any more difficult for me to birth fire from water? Stop rowing and return to the ship now, or the bay itself will consume the tinder you sit in!"


Let us check Braer's cabin for the captain and then we'll go down, hopefully they didn't kill the old grumpy and threw him in the storage under the deck. With that Grondar moves to Braer cabins's to see if it's empty.


Hearing Magyar yell out to the man in the rowboat through the broken stern window, Colmarr grins and thinks, well he certainly has a flair for the dramatic. 

Returning his focus to the gravity of what Grondar just said as he follows the big man from the room, Colmarr remarks, “Yes, hopefully the captain went ashore or something, as with Malachi gone I can do little for him right now if he is in dire need of healing...”


Denther moves to help Braer search the dark main deck. Shadows loom large, and there are many places a person might hide. Soon enough, though, they are confident that the deck is clear, and they turn toward the cabins.

Grondar leads the way out of the Captain's cabin. Braer's cabin is empty, so Grondar, Colmarr, and Naomi head back out on deck. There they meet Braer's group finishing up their search.

Down on the water, the man in the boat sits up when Magyar yells at him. In the light of the dancing globes his hands are quite visible, as is the loaded heavy crossbow he takes aim with. Unfortunately for Magyar, the dancing lights make the performer an easy target as well. Mag dives for cover as the heavy quarrel splinters the railing where he was standing. With a string of frightened curses, the crossbowman drops his weapon into the bottom of the boat and takes up the oars again.

Troth's gear weighs him down in the water as he attempts to keep swimming, and he is unable to capitalize on the oarsman's momentary lapse in rowing. The rowboat is still a good fifteen feet away from him. He's lost sight of the swimmer he was pursuing. No doubt fear fueled the culprit's veins, lending him greater speed.

The crew on deck heads below to search the hold. Most of the cargo has been brought up, so it doesn't take long to declare the ship vacant from stem to stern.


"Colmarr, can you move those lights closer to the man's face?"Braer says quietly and moves toward the docks to try and get a better view of (and possibly a clear path to) the boat


Mag swears under his breath as he picks himself back up from his dive for cover. He stops himself before launching another sling bullet, realizing the time it took to regain his footing has moved the man too far. He looks down to see Troth splashing forward still as the others gather.

"Troth, let the sons of sharks go" he calls out. "We'll face 'em down another time, on our terms. We need help to track down the captain."


Troth, swimming through the water intent on catching his quarry, cannot hear Magyar call out to him. He is once again swimming well, and he is slowly gaining on the rowboat. It is only about two body lengths away, now. Perhaps Troth will be able to catch the man when he lands.

After hollering at Troth, Magyar notices a matte black grappling hook he had failed to see before. It is attached to the aft railing on the port side, and a black rope dangles down to the water.


Tossing the coin to Braer, Colmarr moves up beside Magyar and pushes the lights further from the ship, trying to fulfill Braer’s request, tracking the men in the water. “If you boys want to chase them down, I’ll stay with the ship as I’ll only slow your progress.”

OOC: The dancing lights will last 1 minute and can reach 110 feet from the ship (Caster Level 1, as it’s a racial ability), the light spell on the coin will last for 20 minutes.


Mag tests the rope lightly. If it doesn't feel like anything is attached to the other end in the water, he starts pulling it up, telling the approaching Colmarr "Looks like I found how they got on."


“Hmm, from there they could have crept aboard, even with guards on the pier...I wonder how long they were on the ship before Grondar’s yell scared them off,” Colmarr muses, as he watches Magyar pull up the rope.


Looks like Troth will need our help when he'll get to shore, Denther come with me. With that Grondar, spear in hand, begin to run from the ship to the pier and to where Troth is going to "land"


Braer stops and thinks for a second and realizes that he's going the wrong way, he heads back to the other side and tries to get a better look at the man in the boat.


Colmarr moves up beside Magyar to examine the rope. Naomi stands at the railing, staring after the fleeing men with a look of intense concentration on her face. Braer peers through the night at the man in the rowboat, but even aided by the light of the five dancing globes, he can't clearly make out the man's face.

The first swimmer makes it to the rocky shore and, clamoring over the boulders, disappears beneath the trees. Shortly after, the rowboat runs up on the rocks as well. The man in the boat looks up fearfully as one of the globes of light swoops around his head, and in that moment Braer gets a good look at the man's features. The man sees Troth stroking hard, and he turns and flees up the slippery rocks. Troth reaches the rowboat and sees the man fleeing up the rocky slope slip sideways and whack his head on a sharp rock. The man plunges into the bay, slipping beneath the waves. 

Grondar and Denther race back up the pier to the docks, cutting around the north side of the bay. There they find the Seaman's Rest Inn which appears to be locked up tight for the evening. Perhaps the owners are off fighting the fire. On the harbor side of the inn is a tall fence, beyond which can be seen trees. On the other side of the inn is a small alley which runs back to the city wall.

OOC: Grondar and Denther will take three rounds to get to the Seaman's Rest Inn. Troth took one round to get to the rowboat, and he must decide what to do at the beginning of his second round. Braer spent two rounds trying to spot. Colmarr and Magyar aren't really in round time right now. 


“I see you’ve worked it out on your own, Lissa,” Colmarr remarks approvingly, grinning at the girl as he notices an extra globe among his lights.


Mag looks down at the gnome quizzically, then stares a moment at the young girl. Eyes falling back on Colmarr, Mag whispers, "Wait, you mean Lissa just did magic? Real magic?"


Troth listens to the night and hears only the wind. He takes a few steps into the trees and listens again, but can hear only the sound of his own heart beating. Was that the sound of running footsteps? It's difficult to tell, and he cannot place their precise direction.

Grondar peers into the depths of the trees...A shadowy figure lurks beneath the pines. Braer comes running up behind Grondar and Denther.

Back on the ship, Colmarr's gnomish eyes pick out the slight pinkening of Naomi's cheeks as she flushes, and the extra globe winks out. Magyar whispers to Colmarr as Naomi turns. She has an unreadable look on her face. "I...I don't know what you're talking about. I didn't do anything."


“I guess I was mistaken then,” Colmarr declares, winking at Naomi.


Mag looks back and forth between Colmarr and Lissa again, brows furrowed.

"I ... guess so," he says with something less than full conviction. Then he shakes his head.

"We have to figure out what happened to the captain, anyway," Mag says. "Did you find anything down below that might tell us? I don't remember him saying he was going into town, but gods know it's been an eventful enough night that it could have slipped my mind."


“Yes we do. I think we should go see if he’s in the bucket line somewhere, and if he’s not we can ask one of the men who were guarding the ship if he left before the fire alarm was raised,” Colmarr says, as he takes another silver coin from his pouch, and sings over it until it glows with light. “Shall we go,” he says, turning and walking towards the pier. Once off the ship they’ll make their way back to the bucket line where they saw the guards.

OOC: Colmarr will cast light on another silver coin, which he’ll keep this time (his last spell for the day).


Mag nods at Colmarr's suggestion, then his brow furrows as the gnome is creating light again.

"Just so we don't wind up creating a cycle of searching for each other, maybe we should leave a note for the others--or the captain if he returns--telling them where we went?"

As quickly as he can, Mag runs below for his pack, snatching a piece of chalk and writing the following on the deck

Looking for captain. Back soon.

-Mag the Magni, Colmarr, & Lissa

Pocketing the piece of chalk, Mag says with a smile "Sorry about the signature. Force of habit. Now, surely they can't miss that, can they?"


“Sure, though I don’t...” Colmarr manages, before Magyar runs below.

While they wait for Magyar’s return, Colmarr flips the glowing coin back and forth across the back of his fingers, as much to amuse himself as Naomi.

Once Maygar has scrawled his note on the deck, Colmarr says with a grin, “No, I don’t think they’ll miss that, though I was wondering where we were going to put the note when you suggested it...problem solved I’d say, so let’s go.”


While Magyar is below, Naomi watches Colmarr roll the glowing coin back and forth with a wondering look in her eye. 

"How do you do that, oni?"

Later, after Magyar has scrawled his note across the deck, Naomi looks at it and asks, "What's that say?"


“Do what!” Colmarr remarks, grinning as he rolls the coin across again, “Lots of practice and a little natural talent onia, I’ll show you how when we have a little more time, as I expect Magyar will be back shortly.”

A little later...

“Oh, you can’t read onia, well I suppose that’s to be expected, considering. It says ‘Looking for captain. Back soon’,” Colmarr says, pointing out the words as he says them, “And the second line is our names ‘Mag, Colmarr, & Lissa’. Magyar started adding a title to his name there, but he crossed it out.” 


"Ooohh...But how do you make the coin light up? You sang a song over it, and you did that before, too. I liked that song. Can you teach me that, too? I...I really do like to sing, sometimes."

A little later...

"Ohh..." Naomi says, looking at the words closely. She bends over to trace them with her finger. "Do you think I could learn to read, oni?" Turning to Magyar, she asks, "Magyar, why did you cross out your title? Are you a lord in disguise?" The fact that the ex-performer may or may not be nobility doesn't appear to excite her all that much.


“Well that’s magic! Hmm, I can certainly try to teach you the song, I know Magyar wants to learn too, but as I told Magyar it depends whether you have the gift required to make the magic and music meld together as one. We can always sing though onia, whether it’s magical or not,” Colmarr says, smiling at the girl.

A little later...

“Certainly onia, nearly anyone can learn to read if they want to put in the effort,” Colmarr replies, as he watches Naomi trace the letters.


Mag shakes his head with a gentle smile. "Some of my relatives might like to thinks so, but the Rhineholdts were merely performers. I was writing my stage name, which no longer really applies since I've no stage to work from." 


"Did you have to learn magic, or did it just sort of...happen?"

Later...

"Will you teach me to read, then, oni?"


“It suppose it just sort of happened. You see, I was down in the cellar one day, looking for something for my mother when my lamp went out, so I started singing what I thought was a little nonsense tune and the lamp started to glow...like the coin. Of course I’ve learned a few things since then, but sometimes things just happen on their own, like when I healed you...”

Later...

“Of course I’ll teach you to read, and write too, onia. I guess I’d better pick up some chalk and a slate if I can find them tomorrow, as that’s a lot easier than trying to work with an ink pen...plus it’ll save us writing on the deck,” Colmarr chuckles.


As they leave the ship and move down the docks, Naomi peppers Magyar with questions. "What happened to your stage? Do you miss it? What was it's name?"


Shortly, Colmarr, Magyar, and Naomi leave the deck of the Pander Ban in search of the lost captain. They head back down the docks to where the bucket line is working smoothly. Colmarr's glowing coin draws a few odd, startled looks from the people on the line, but a soldier that is pacing up and down the line is quick to call tose folks to task. Magyar recognizes him as the leader of the guard contingent placed on the Pander Ban.

"Captain Turion?" the man asks, scratching his head when Colmarr asks him about the captain. "Yeah, he went into town right around sunset. He didn't say where he was headed, but I believe he usually finds his way to the Three-Penny Inn up on Rose. What, you don't know where that is? Take this street here up past the bucket brigade until you get to the Civil Wall. Head past that and there'll be a butcher shop on your right. That's Rose. Turn there, and head down until you see the Three-Penny. Now, if you'll excuse me, we've got a fire to fight." He turns and strides down the line. "That's it, folks, keep it up! Everyone move forward two steps! We're pushing in, keep the water flowing!"


“Certainly, thank you for the help, it’s most appreciated,” Colmarr calls after the guard, as he strides down the line.

“Well Magyar, now we know the captain left of his own accord. I suppose we should hunt him down though and make a report...just in case they absconded with something from his cabin,” Colmarr says, a peculiar look on his face. “Though I’d feel a lot better if we had a few more crewmates along, in a town like this.”


Mag scrunches up his face a moment, looking around the dark streets, then says, "If we're reasonably certain those intruders did nothing to the captain, I wonder if it might not be better to return to the ship? It's once again unguarded, and--as you say--we're not really the best crewmen for taking on dark, rough streets. Especially with Lissa in tow. So long as we make sure nothing else leaves the ship, the captain can search his effects as well when he returns as if we grab him now."

"And who knows," the young man adds with a shrug. "Maybe our tougher companions will manage to snag one or more of those men for questioning by the time the captain returns on his own."


“You’re probably right Magyar, let’s go back to the ship,” Colmarr remarks, pretty certain the captain took whatever he had with him or hid it so no one could find it.


Within short order, Grondar, Troth, Braer, and Denther make is back to the ship. Shortly after, Colmarr, Magyar, and Naomi arrive back, and the two groups share the information they learned: that one man escaped and the captain went into town earlier.


No women tonight Grondar thinks sadly. I suggest we stay here, guard the ship and wait for the captain, Noochuck, Malachi and Wakil 


“Well I doubt they’ll be back, whoever they were, but if you insist on staying Grondar I won’t gainsay your choice,” Colmarr declares, before heading towards his cabin with Naomi.


'Lets see what morning bring' 'I take the first watch' he lights a torch and starts to make his round on deck.


Once he's arrived back, Mag cleans up his scrawled note while he lets Colmarr relay the news. When Grondor suggests guarding the place, Mag finds himself relieved, but also exhausted.

"You're probably a better choice of guard than I," Mag says to the thug. "But if you need someone to relieve you for a shift, feel free to wake me. I suppose I need to get better at this sort of thing if this is the way life on this crew goes."

"But for now," he says, with a weak bow of his head, "I think I'm going to collapse in sleep belowdecks."

Naomi lets out an ostentatious yawn as she follows Colmarr below.

The evening passes without further incident.

Once they reach his cabin, Colmarr retrieves his dagger from Naomi, setting both weapons near at hand should the need arise. Putting Naomi in his bed, Colmarr prepares to sleep on his bedroll near the door, setting his still glowing coin near the bed and letting the magic run out by itself unless asked to extinguish it by Naomi.

---

While most of the crew is enjoying their night on the town, Wakil, Malachi, and N'un T'Chauck follow Mery home.  In the woods, she is jumped by several bandits, and the boys rush in to help.  In the ensuing fight, people are wounded and two of the bad guys end up dead.  The third escapes.  Malachi reveals more of his healing talent, and the men escort Mery the rest of the way home (carrying the dead bodies with them).  At Mery's home they meet her father, an old wounded soldier, and they learn more of the troubles in the land, the rumblings from the south, and they learn of a mysterious new group of slavers that came from the far west and allied with the Bledsum family.  They have a compound north of Tortila.  The following morning, Mery, her father, and smitten N'un T'Chauck pack up and head west with many other people steadily leaving Tortila for the safer kingdoms of the midwest.  Wakil and Malachi return to the Pander Ban.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (May 15, 2006)

_The day dawns anew.  The crew awakens to the smell of frying bacon and eggs, fresh coffee, and biscuits.  Wakil and Malachi arrived very early, and Wakil took it upon his servant's heart to whip up some breakfast for a crew no doubt exhausted after a night of heavy carousing._


----------



## jkason (May 15, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag wakes up with a groan, though his complaints of a rough night die as he smells the food. Knowing the eager appetites of his fellow crew, he hustles in to the galley to get some for himself before it all disappears like something from his old act.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 15, 2006)

Troth stretches in his bed and bumbs his rapier. The rapier falls down at the floor from where it was under his pillow, making a lot of noise *Good nothing hapend this night*he thinks for himself as he pick up his weapon and security in life after a fast wash he starts dressing up.

The smell of breakfast cheers him up at every step he takes towards the mess hall seeing Wakil  making the tasty food "Hey! Wakil! look at you making us breakfast where where you people yesterday?! We got in tons of trouble!" Troth starts to tell the story as he knows it as he eats and drink fresh water. He do not notice that he has forgoten his turban under his bed.


----------



## unleashed (May 16, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Waking to the smell of breakfast tickling his sensitive nose, Colmarr gets up and shakes Naomi awake, saying, “Good morning, Lissa. My nose tells me someone has breakfast going for us.” While he waits for her to rise, Colmarr puts his bedding away and returns his dagger to his belt.

Walking into the galley with Naomi, Colmarr remarks cheerfully, “Good morning all...mmm, that smells wonderful,” before getting some breakfast and taking a seat. Listening to Troth tell the tale of last evening as he sips his coffee, he grins as he notices the missing turban...wondering if anyone is going to mention it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2006)

When Troth enters, Malachi has just taken a huge bite of a biscuit, "Mrrppa? Oawrb--"

He pauses a bit and washes down the biscuit with some coffee, "Sorry, Wakil's cooking gets better and better. I'm, uh, testing it to make sure. So, what's this trouble?"

[sblock=OOC]I don't know about Druke, but I didn't follow what happened at all. Could someone give us a summary, at least?[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (May 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Event Summary, as requested above]We went to the tavern we were at earlier, to hear the bard’s song about the Jenny. The bard sang the song, but deliberately created a riot in the process and ran off. We managed to escape and travel through the alley’s trying to get back to the ship, in the process coming upon a burning tavern where we returned to the streets and followed the bucket line there back to the docks. We found the guards who were protecting the ship helping with the fire, and when we got back to the ship there was someone going through the captains cabin, who dived out his window towards a waiting boat when Grondar yelled out.

Troth then dived into the water after the man, Colmarr created some lights over the water and Magyar attacked the guy in the boat with his sling. The man in the boat fired back at Magyar with a crossbow before rowing off. We searched the ship, finding no one, then Grondar, Denther, and Braer chased after the men following the shoreline and climbing over a wall, but only found Troth who had just come out of the water. One man got away and the other, who Troth saw, fell and hit his head, apparently falling into the water and drowning. While this was going on Magyar, Naomi, and Colmarr went to the guards at the bucket line and asked after the captain, finding out he’d headded into town on his own earlier. Then we all returned to the ship.

I think that covers the main points.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2006)

Malachi's eyes are wide as he listens to Troth's story. "Wow! That pales in comparison to _our_ story!" He looks at Wakil for confirmation. "So, what did the men take--anything? I suppose the captain will have to go through his possessions to check. And what was so interesting about the Jenny?"

"This is a more exciting breakfast than I expected." He takes another sip of coffee. After his questions are answered, he'll explain what happened to them, "Well, you remember we went to watch over Mery. Well, it so happened that it was a good thing we did. She was attacked by ... like, four men or something. It was a bit chaotic. Maybe it was only three. One of them did get away--it was a sniper on a small bluff--but Mery was okay. When we got to Mery's house and told her father what had happened, they decided that they should leave for some city with another relative. N'un went with them. Before they left, the father--Brerrick--told us about some of the problems with the politics of the town here. It's pretty dangerous stuff."
[sblock]I think that's all correct, but I don't have the explanation Brerrick gave anymore. That was chock full of good (important) information.[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (May 16, 2006)

Denther wakes slowly, although the smell of breakfast is very welcome. He dresses and walks in. "Oh good, there's food" he says quickly fixing a plate and sitting. 
 "Anyone heard from the cap'n?" he asks around mouthfulls of food.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 16, 2006)

*Grondar - Human Thug*

Grondar devourer the food in front of him like there is no tomorrow
Listen folks, I need to go somewhere for about an hour, so help yourself while you tour the city.  
He takes a last big swig and continues
The city isn't dangerous during day time, still … keep walking in the main streets, I'll be in the market later or here.


----------



## jkason (May 16, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				mps42 said:
			
		

> Denther wakes slowly, although the smell of breakfast is very welcome. He dresses and walks in. "Oh good, there's food" he says quickly fixing a plate and sitting.
> "Anyone heard from the cap'n?" he asks around mouthfulls of food.




Mag stops mid bite, turning to Grondor. Suddenly remembering his full mouth, the former stage magician quickly chews and swallows, then quizzes the thug with a hint of nervousness: "Weren't you on guard last night, Grondor? Did the captain ever come back?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 16, 2006)

*Grondar*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Mag stops mid bite, turning to Grondor. Suddenly remembering his full mouth, the former stage magician quickly chews and swallows, then quizzes the thug with a hint of nervousness: "Weren't you on guard last night, Grondor? Did the captain ever come back?"



Grondar, Not Grondor, did you got it ... Mog
he glance back angrily.
And no, I didn't saw him, I guess he lies drunk somewhere in the city ...
unless, Bledsum got him.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (May 16, 2006)

Braer, walks in after everyone else
"Sorry I missed everything so far but has anyone seen the captain?"
When he gets his answer he'll sit down and say
"Well then that will be our first priority.  Did anyone hear any hints about anywhere he may have gone?"


----------



## jkason (May 16, 2006)

Magyar blushes at the thug's correction. "Sorry, Grondar. My head must still be fuzzy with sleep."



			
				magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Braer, walks in after everyone else
> "Sorry I missed everything so far but has anyone seen the captain?"
> When he gets his answer he'll sit down and say
> "Well then that will be our first priority.  Did anyone hear any hints about anywhere he may have gone?"




Mag pipes up, offering, "The man Colmarr and I talked to didn't know for sure, but said the captain tends to frequent Three-Penny Inn, up on ... Rose? He gave us directions, too, but since it was just the two of us--and with Lissa to be mindful of--we opted to head back. Now that we're back in full force, perhaps we should start looking for him there?"

Leaning back, brows furrowed, he adds, "But then we leave the ship alone again. Or have our port-supplied guards returned?" Here the young man snags a handful of bacon to munch on as he trots out on deck to see if the guards are back.


----------



## Mallak (May 16, 2006)

_Magyar emerges to a gray dawn.  A cold drizzle mists the air.  A pale sun rises slowly over the blue ocean, sparkling on the crystal waters of the bay and casting a hazy light on the city of Tortila.  To the southwest, a thin column of black smoke rises from the city and mixes with the low clouds.  A hint of charred timber wafts across the harbor on the salty morning breeze as bleary-eyed dock workers move slowly through the morning fog.  Here and there, red and white crabpot floats dot the harbor; no doubt, the deep sea fishermen are long since at their craft.  Over to the northeast, Magyar can barely make out an empty rowboat knocking against the rocky, tree-lined shore.  A woman appears at the water's edge carrying a bucket and dips it into the sea.

Below, Naomi tucks in to a scrambled-egg-and-bacon-biscuit sandwich, swallowing almost without chewing._ "Whar ahre hyou ghoing, Grhondahr?" _she asks around mouthfuls.  She shivers when Grondar mentions Bledsum's name._
[sblock=OOC]I'll see if I can recover (i.e. remember) all the info that Brerrick gave to Malachi & Wakil.  Jdvn1's right, it was good information.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (May 17, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Yes, that’s right Magyar, the Three-Penny Inn on Rose,” Colmarr confirms, sensing Magyar’s uncertainty, before he dives into giving the directions, trying to emulate the guardsmans voice. “Take this street here up past the bucket brigade until you get to the Civil Wall. Head past that and there'll be a butcher shop on your right. That's Rose. Turn there, and head down until you see the Three-Penny.”

“I’ll go check his cabin before we go to all that trouble though...just in case the captain managed to sneak aboard,” Colmarr says with a wink, as he stands coffee in hand, before heading for the captains cabin. Calling mischievously over his shoulder as he leaves, “And no talking with your mouth full, young lady!”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 17, 2006)

*Grondar*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Below, Naomi tucks in to a scrambled-egg-and-bacon-biscuit sandwich, swallowing almost without chewing.[/i]  "Whar ahre hyou ghoing, Grhondahr?"



Some adult business
he mumbles back to the little girl
With that he stands up and turns to Colmarr and Mag
the Three-Penny Inn on Rose you say, I'll be there in an hour
before Grondar leaves to the red roofed buildings, he takes his sap and put on his armor, he hides the spear behind a barrel on the upper deck, for easy access if he needs to.


----------



## jkason (May 17, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag wonders if the smell of ash is from the Inn last night, or the smoke he sees this morning, but lets it go as he takes in the sight of the morning. Grey it might be, but there's light. After the seemingly endless night previous, he's glad to find day again.

As Grondar hustles by on the way into town, Mag opens his mouth to say something, then thinks better of it. Clearly the thug is on a mission of his own, and one spry stage performer isn't likely to dissuade him.

Instead, the young man returns belowdecks, letting his fellow crew know, "Looks like our guards were an evening luxury. So, if we go look for the captain, we may need to split in half again against the return of Bl--" Mag cuts himself off as he catches sight of Lissa in the corner of his eye. "Of trouble," he finishes more vaguely.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

"... Wait, what?" Malachi is a little confused. "Are some of us going for the captain and other staying? Maybe we should get the guards to come back to ... y'know, guard, and then we can all go for the captain. There was some trouble last night, apparently, and I'd hate for you all to not have backup."


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 19, 2006)

Troth continues to eat lifting a eyebrown when Grondar names the red roofs, and lifting the other when some whants to go here and there. He grabs some extra bread and some slices of bacon, goes at his room dress up with his armor and swings the packpack on his back. Kneels down besides the bed and catches his turban, after some few minutes the tuban is on place.

At the mess hall again he tells Colmarr that he will wait for him on land and leaves for the pier.


----------



## Mallak (May 22, 2006)

_Grondar heads into town, aiming for his favorite red-roofed palace, _Sailor's Best Friend_.  It is located on the west side of the docks district in an unassuming two-story building.  He enters into a small parlour.  Off to the left, a comely dark-haired young woman in a prim dress sits behind a desk.  A bead curtain obscures the doorway leading into the interior of the house.  The young woman is writing in some sort of large book.  She looks up when Grondar enters._

"You're a little early, aren't you?  Perhaps you could come back in the evening, during normal business hours."

_Meanwhile, back on the _Pander Ban_, Wakil has finished cooking and has sat down to eat.  _"I did the cooking, who's on KP?" _ From out on the docks, the crew members hear a faint call.

_"Helloooo the ship!  Anybody there?"  _It is two of the town guards.  They explain that the guard on the ship will not be restored today, but overall guard presence at the docks will be increased, and their commander has given them special orders to keep an eye on the _Pander Ban_.  Apparently, there was some sort of riot in town last night, and a tavern was burned.  Due to the diligence of the volunteer bucket brigade, the fire did not spread, but the Arrow in the Bull tavern is no more.  There was murder done as well, and several people involved in the riots have been arrested.  The guards are still looking for the instigators of the violence.  They have several descriptions of the people, so it shouldn't be too long.  The guard adds in a hushed, confidential tone that there are also unconfirmed reports of elves in town, and they may be responsible for the killings, the fire, maybe even the riot.  Elves have magic that can make men go mad, and they can conjure fire from midair!  There were some folks who saw strange lights floating out over the harbor as well.  Regardless, the gates and the port are closed for the rest of the day while the guards attempt to sort all this out, and they may be closed tomorrow as well._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 22, 2006)

*Grondar*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _ The young woman is writing in some sort of large book.  She looks up when Grondar enters._
> "You're a little early, aren't you?  Perhaps you could come back in the evening, during normal business hours."



Yeah, I know, but with all the mess that occurred yesterday I want to check in earlier
If you know what I mean
He takes out the small pouch the captain gave him.
How much , for a lovely red head , in the morning ... and
he smiles to her
another dime for a little bit of information about a gang.


----------



## mps42 (May 22, 2006)

Finishing up his plate of food, denther quickly takes his plate and utensils, washes and stows them. "There, I'm done" he says to Wakil with a bit of a grin.
 Hearing the guards talking about what went on during the night, Denther turn to the group "sounds like the ship should be protected enough, any plans for the day?"


----------



## jkason (May 22, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> [/i]"Helloooo the ship!  Anybody there?"  _It is two of the town guards.  They explain that the guard on the ship will not be restored today, but overall guard presence at the docks will be increased, and their commander has given them special orders to keep an eye on the _Pander Ban_.  Apparently, there was some sort of riot in town last night, and a tavern was burned.  Due to the diligence of the volunteer bucket brigade, the fire did not spread, but the Arrow in the Bull tavern is no more.  There was murder done as well, and several people involved in the riots have been arrested.  The guards are still looking for the instigators of the violence.  They have several descriptions of the people, so it shouldn't be too long.  The guard adds in a hushed, confidential tone that there are also unconfirmed reports of elves in town, and they may be responsible for the killings, the fire, maybe even the riot.  Elves have magic that can make men go mad, and they can conjure fire from midair!  There were some folks who saw strange lights floating out over the harbor as well.  Regardless, the gates and the port are closed for the rest of the day while the guards attempt to sort all this out, and they may be closed tomorrow as well._




Mag listens attentively to the tales and gossip the guards have to provide, and while he finds himself unnerved at the mention of descriptions at the riot (_surely a tavern brawl isn't a riot,_ he thinks, though he's not entirely convinced), he's even more focused on another piece of information:

"Murder?" he shoots back. Though his ignorance of a riot may be feigned, his dismay now is quite genuine. "Who was killed?" Mag chooses not to mention their missing captain for now.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 22, 2006)

Troth sits down on the pier with his feet dangling over the water when he sees the two guards aproaching.



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> [/i]"Helloooo the ship!  Anybody there?"  The guard adds in a hushed, confidential tone that there are also unconfirmed reports of elves in town, and they may be responsible for the killings, the fire, maybe even the riot.  Elves have magic that can make men go mad, and they can conjure fire from midair! [/i]




*Damn not good they are looking for elf or elflike...* Troth remembers all the trouble he was been trough because of his pointy ears. Then it strikes him *I must teach Braer how to make a headpiece of that cloth we bought in town*. He stands up and walks to  the ship and find Braer still in the mess hall.


----------



## jkason (May 22, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Magyar:
> [sblock]It was you that bought that piece of cloth in town, right?[/sblock]




[sblock=Troth]I believe it was Braer, since he's also trying to hide pointy ears. Magyar's a good bluffer, but he's all human.[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (May 23, 2006)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> “Yes, that’s right Magyar, the Three-Penny Inn on Rose,” Colmarr confirms, sensing Magyar’s uncertainty, before he dives into giving the directions, trying to emulate the guardsmans voice. “Take this street here up past the bucket brigade until you get to the Civil Wall. Head past that and there'll be a butcher shop on your right. That's Rose. Turn there, and head down until you see the Three-Penny.”
> 
> “I’ll go check his cabin before we go to all that trouble though...just in case the captain managed to sneak aboard,” Colmarr says with a wink, as he stands coffee in hand, before heading for the captains cabin. Calling mischievously over his shoulder as he leaves, “And no talking with your mouth full, young lady!”




"Yesh, Cohmaahw!" _Naomi__ calls around bites._

_The captain's cabin is as empty as it was the night before.  The drawers of the desk are still open, their contents strewn across the room.  The lid on the captain's chest is still flung up, personal articles tossed out, spare shirts draped over the sides.  The bedding is still rumpled, and the back window is still broken.  What did Colmarr think he would find among the mess?  Still, there must be a clue, something...What was the man doing in here before Grondar interrupted him?_



			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "Murder?" he shoots back. Though his ignorance of a riot may be feigned, his dismay now is quite genuine. "Who was killed?" Mag chooses not to mention their missing captain for now.




"Oh, a couple blokes were done in last night.  Two men died in the riots up by the Sleeping Sailor, stabbed ta death, they were.  I just don't get how this happened.  A brawl here and there isn't uncommon, but Jimmio said he got his jaw busted in by some guy with a blackjack.  There were a bunch of people cut up pretty bad in the street, too.  Once the riot started I guess I can understand knives coming out and people getting a little carried away, but come on, who pulls out weapons in a friendly bar fight?  Anyway, there's blood to be paid, that's for sure.  Oh, and they pulled some poor sod from the fire, too.  Burned pretty badly, he was.  Not much left of him, so it'll be a while before we figure out who he was.  Say, didn't you have more crew members yesterday?"

_The crew is saved from answering by a thin scream that carries across the water from the north.  The woman from the inn, hauling water in her bucket, seems to have discovered a gruesome surprise bobbing in the rocky surf._

"Ah, hell," _the guard grunts before he and his companion take off around the harbor, moving quickly between the dockworkers.  _"Way, make way!  Coming through!"



			
				Grondar said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know, but with all the mess that occurred yesterday I want to check in earlier
> If you know what I mean
> He takes out the small pouch the captain gave him.
> How much , for a lovely red head , in the morning ... and
> ...




_The woman looks at the pouch, weighing its contents with her eyes, then glances over Grondar's large frame again, taking in his sailor's clothes and scruffy appearance._ "The Sailor's Little Friend is not accustomed to accomadating guests so early in the morning.  Fortunately for you, Gertie's a redhead, _and_ she might take you in.  She'll probably charge you a premium at this hour, though." _She glances at his muscles again._ "Although maybe not.  She likes 'em big.  If you want to find out, it'll cost you five shiny silver coins to walk through that door," _she nods in the direction of the bead curtain,_ "and another two for every half hour you stay.  Now, what information are you looking for?  I don't know what a dime is, but I hope it's not colored copper." _She glances pointedly at Grondar's coin pouch._

[sblock=OOC]Braer is our other elf-man, for whom Troth purchased the turban fabric.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 23, 2006)

*Grondar*

Grondar pays the miss 5 silver and goes to party ... *Censored*
… That was good  
he says and goes out from behind the curtain
Now I'll pay you silver or two for any information …
He gets closer to the lady's face 
…About the bledsum 
He flips the coin in his hand and put it on the table.
Where can I find them?


----------



## unleashed (May 23, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> The captain's cabin is as empty as it was the night before. The drawers of the desk are still open, their contents strewn across the room. The lid on the captain's chest is still flung up, personal articles tossed out, spare shirts draped over the sides. The bedding is still rumpled, and the back window is still broken. What did Colmarr think he would find among the mess? Still, there must be a clue, something...What was the man doing in here before Grondar interrupted him?



Having a fair idea what the man was after from his earlier conversation with the captain, though not certain himself exactly what it is, Colmarr prepares to take a good look around the room in the light of day to see if the man left anything of his own behind. Singing a short tune as his fingers move quickly through a few intricate gestures, Colmarr alters his senses to detect magical emanations before he begins his exploration of the room...paying special attention to the area around the window, where the intruder made his hasty departure.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Well he was only coming to see whether the captain had managed to get aboard undetected, but while he’s here with his magic in full supply, he might as well have a look around. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (May 23, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Oh, a couple blokes were done in last night.  Two men died in the riots up by the Sleeping Sailor, stabbed ta death, they were.  I just don't get how this happened.  A brawl here and there isn't uncommon, but Jimmio said he got his jaw busted in by some guy with a blackjack.  There were a bunch of people cut up pretty bad in the street, too.  Once the riot started I guess I can understand knives coming out and people getting a little carried away, but come on, who pulls out weapons in a friendly bar fight?  Anyway, there's blood to be paid, that's for sure.  Oh, and they pulled some poor sod from the fire, too.  Burned pretty badly, he was.  Not much left of him, so it'll be a while before we figure out who he was.  Say, didn't you have more crew members yesterday?"
> 
> _The crew is saved from answering by a thin scream that carries across the water from the north.  The woman from the inn, hauling water in her bucket, seems to have discovered a gruesome surprise bobbing in the rocky surf._
> 
> "Ah, hell," _the guard grunts before he and his companion take off around the harbor, moving quickly between the dockworkers.  _"Way, make way!  Coming through!"




Magyar's shoulders sag as the guards run off, partially in relief at avoiding further questions, partially in dread. Their abysmal luck seems to be continuing in a trail of bodies. 

The young man scampers on board, then, donning his armor and gathering the gear he used the night before as he calls to the others "We may not have toasted the town last night, but the town may soon toast us--and not in the good way--if we don't get ourselves and our stories together. Apparently the row at the tavern turned even worse when we left, and the guard are trying to track down the instigators. And I fear someone may just have stumbled upon our unlucky night raider out on the shore.

"There's meant to be a solid guard presence on the dock today, so I say we all stick together and find the captain. Quickly."


----------



## Mallak (May 23, 2006)

Grondar said:
			
		

> Grondar pays the miss 5 silver and goes to party ... *Censored*
> … That was good
> he says and goes out from behind the curtain




_Beyond the curtain, Grondar discovers a large empty parlour draped with heavy curtains.  Large tasseled and fringed pillows in reds and greens and golds are thrown casually about the room.  A staircase leads up to a balcony which runs around the top of the room.  Grondar heads up to the second door on the left, where Gertie does indeed take the big thug in to her chambers, and charges him a fat gold crown for the privilege.
Later, he returns to the front room much more content._



			
				Grondar said:
			
		

> Now I'll pay you silver or two for any information …
> He gets closer to the lady's face
> …About the bledsum
> He flips the coin in his hand and put it on the table.
> Where can I find them?




_The woman has a quick and efficient hand that quickly removes the coin from the desk._ "Oh, it's no big secret, the Bledsums have risen quickly around here.  They operate the business side of things out of a house in the merchant districts.  They also have several warehouses down by the docks.  For another silver, I'll tell you which one you're looking for."



			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> Having a fair idea what the man was after from his earlier conversation with the captain, though not certain himself exactly what it is, Colmarr prepares to take a good look around the room in the light of day to see if the man left anything of his own behind. Singing a short tune as his fingers move quickly through a few intricate gestures, Colmarr alters his senses to detect magical emanations before he begins his exploration of the room...paying special attention to the area around the window, where the intruder made his hasty departure.




_Colmarr eximines the window closely but can find no evidence of magical tampering.  What's left of the latch shows a very simple device which no experienced thief would have difficulty opening.  Turning from the window, his eyes sweep the room before coming to rest on the chest.  It glows with a very faint magical aura, a sort of blue-green-gold color._


----------



## unleashed (May 24, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr concentrates on the chest, seeing if he can determine more about it’s magical nature, before touching it.

[SBLOCK=OOC]The _detect magic_ was to add to a mundane search looking for anything the intruder may have left behind...it wasn’t meant to replace it, which it seems to have done. So a little more mundane search in the previous post for Colmarr would be appreciated. I was particularly looking near the window because of the intruders hasty exit, perhaps hoping to find a piece of torn cloth or something else left behind, seeing as he smashed through it on his way out (at least that’s how I took the following information).



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Beyond the Captain's door there is a sound of breaking wood and glass. Up on the poop deck, Magyar can pinpoint the sound as coming from the stern of the ship. It is followed quickly by a splash.



The _detect magic_ was more for looking around the captains cabin, to see whether there was anything magical, more from curiosity than anything else. So do the colours mean anything, or is that just round 1 of _detect magic_? Colmarr’s concentration on the chest is him proceeding to the 3rd round of detection.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Druke (May 24, 2006)

*Wakil Half-Elf Pali*

Wakil realizing he is the last one to sit down and begin eating tries to make up for lost time by gobling down all his food in a knightly way.  He mostly succedes only getting a little hot sauce on his face which he quickly rubes off with his thumb.  "Everyone take care of there own dish before we leave. I do not want to come back to a messy galley...  I am ready to head of as soon as everyone else is."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 24, 2006)

*Grondar*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> The woman has a quick and efficient hand that quickly removes the coin from the desk. "Oh, it's no big secret, the Bledsums have risen quickly around here. They operate the business side of things out of a house in the merchant districts. They also have several warehouses down by the docks. For another silver, I'll tell you which one you're looking for."



Grondar give her another silver coin.
It's better be good
he say and start to chew some of the tobbaco he bought yesterday.

total money spend - 7 silver, 1 gold.
ooc: before the crash, you wrought in one of the posts about a brute that came with the red faced merchant, you also named him and said that we better not deal with him, I don't recall his name and the post is long gone ... so I'll ask how to find that guy and where can I find him
*EDIT - thanks Unleashed


----------



## unleashed (May 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Strahd]The man who you're thinking of is named Orpheus...the passage where he is introduced is repeated below.

_On the docks, the merchant's oarsmen are shifting nervously and glancing furtively at the armed guards who are leaning on their spears as if they haven't a care between them. The short snippish man who had been at the tiller of the longboat and then led the guards back to the Pander Ban has come up behind the merchant on the gangplank, scowling fiercely at the crew. He is about five feet tall and skinny, with a mean little face, a long, sharp nose, and dark eyes. There is a small white scar beneath his left eye which stands out as he scowls. He has stringy black hair that falls to his shoulders, and one of his long-fingered hands caresses the sword hilt hanging on his right hip. On his left hip he carries what appears to be a coiled black whip. Every now and then, the man gnashes yellow teeth behind thin, snarling lips. As he advances up the gangplank to stand behind the merchant, Wakil is sickened by the stench of evil which permeates the man and follows him, oozing from his pores like cheap perfume._

"This is Orpheus, my loyal man." Merchant Bledsum speaks to Captain Turion in a soft conversational tone and his face is genial, but his eyes are hard as flint. "Regardless of how this turns out today, we both know you have something of mine, and I will have it back, one way or another. If you do not give her to me now, you shall give her to Master Orpheus later, and I can promise you, you won't like that."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## mps42 (May 25, 2006)

Denther sits at the table for a long while, seeming more haunted than usual. He absentmindedly pushes what is left of his food around his plate, lost in thought.
 With a heavy sigh, Denther turns to the rest of the crew "I suppost my research will have to wait if we're going to go looking for the captain. Let me get my things."
 With that, he turns and heads towards his bunk to get his leather jerkin and several daggers to conceal on his body as well as his longsword.


----------



## Mallak (May 26, 2006)

_Colmarr makes a thourough physical search of the window, surrounding area, and cabin without finding anything useful before turning his full attention to the chest.  The magical aura slowly becomes stronger and more clear as he concentrates.  The chest itself carries no aura; rather, it is something within the chest, on the bottom.  The aura is a mixture of strong magics, combined and intertwined, and very powerful._


----------



## unleashed (May 27, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

_That looks well protected, far better than I can do anyway, I guess it’ll be safe to leave here_, Colmarr thinks as he looks at the combination of powerful magics. Having finished his investigation with little to show, except having his own curiosity satiated, he returns to the galley. Finishing his cooled breakfast and washing up along with Naomi, before they head out to the deck, picking up his crossbow on the way.


----------



## Mallak (May 27, 2006)

_The woman scoops Grondar's silver up quickly with a guarded look of disgust for the big thug._ "The warehouse you're looking for is down on the docks near a tavern called the Sleeping Sailor.  Know it?  It's the one where the riot started last night.  Just up the street to the north, third warehouse on the left, tell them Jezzie sent you and they'll be sure to hook you up." _She glances surreptitiously at the bead curtain and then back at Grondar._ "But you didn't hear that from me." 

_Another silver coin reveals information about Orpheus.  The woman's lip curls involuntarily in loathing tinged with fear as she relates the information._ "Orpheus is Bledsum's right hand man.  He does the merchant's dirty work, the _really_ dirty work.  You can find him at the Bledsum office or home, or, more often, at that warehouse.  He spends a lot of time at that warehouse; I don't want to think about what he's doing there.  He...He seems to really like that whip he carries around.  The say he has all sorts of whips, some with more than one lash, others with barbs embedded in them..." _The woman gives a delicate shudder and stops speaking, then glances around furtively as if thinking she may have said too much._ "I...I need to get back to my work now."


[sblock=OOC]Shall I assume that the crew is gathered on deck and ready to head into town to look for the Captain?  What are you doing with Naomi?[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 27, 2006)

*Grondar*

[sblock=ooc]
I know that I'm 30-45 min. ahead of the rest of the party, but I'll proceed as planed and meet them at the Three-Penny Inn on Rose, hopefully they'll be there, if not, Grondar will wait and drink 
[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (May 27, 2006)

_When Colmarr picks up his crossbow, Naomi asks,_ "Can I have a dagger again, _oni_?"

_Once the dishes are done to Wakil's satisfaction, the crew assembles on deck and heads into town.  They follow the guard's directions, up the street, past the Civil Wall to the butcher's shop on the right.  There they turn right and head down the street for quite some time.  No Three-Penny Inn.  After a bit of backtracking and asking around, they discover that they were supposed to turn _left_ at the butcher shop, a fact neglected by the guard (and a bit counterintuitive given his directions).  By mid morning they have arrived at the Three-Penny Inn, in time to meet Grondar coming from the other direction._


----------



## unleashed (May 28, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Of course, _onia_,” Colmarr answers, taking the dagger and sheath from his belt, he ties it around Naomi’s waist with the belt from his peasant’s outfit, “Hmm, we’ll have to buy you one of those for yourself when we go shopping again later...along with some shoes.”

_At the Three-Penny..._

“Well, no point hanging around outside all day, seeing as we’re all here...lets go in and see if we can find the captain,” Colmarr says, heading toward the door.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 28, 2006)

*Grondar*

Let's take this table ...
Grondar points to the far corner
I have some news
when they sit, he tells them what the woman told him about Orpheus and where to find him.
I have a bad feeling we'll find the captain in this warehouse folks…


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 28, 2006)

_At the ship before leaving..._
'Braer! you hear they are looking for elf's?, we have to be carefull not to reveal those pointy hears of yours or mine...' he takes his turban of to show Braer his ears 'take the cloth you bought at the marked and set one end like this'   he shows Braer how one end must be atatched from his forhead to his back head to then wrap his head in circles witht the cloth 'there you go, and i can make you look more as a human' he take up his toolkit and disguises Braer at his best 'there you go... let go then, to the tavern'
-*-​
Troth takes a seat besides Grondar hearing his tale about the red roofed house and his suspicion about the Captain beeing in one of the warehouses



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I have a bad feeling we'll find the captain in this warehouse folks…




'Seems so Grondar we sure find him there and hopefully alive' 'we better get him out of there  right away i can imagine that they will be excpecting us this early and maybe we can leave this port even this afternon' 

Disguise +8


----------



## unleashed (May 28, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Well that’s all very interesting Grondar, but before we get ahead of ourselves and panic I think I’ll go see if he’s about,” Colmarr says with a wink as he stands, before walking jauntily across to the innkeeper. “Excuse me, is Captain Turion about...I need to see him urgently on ships business.”


----------



## Druke (May 28, 2006)

*Wakil Half-Elf Pali*

Wakil takes a seat at the table slowly looking over the patrons in the inn.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

_At the ship..._
"Wait, what? This is quite a mess. Elf or no Elf, riot or no riot, we have to make sure we're prepared for the worst. These seem like touchy times."

They arrive at the inn and Malachi takes a seat with the rest. "If the captain's at the warehouse, that's where we have to go. I'm not sure why he would be there, though. Are we sure the ship is being watched?"


----------



## Mallak (May 29, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to take a short trip back in time here to last night.  Now, normally I wouldn't do this, but there were several things I had planned before the ENWorld crash, and I really want to get to them.  Hopefully, you'll all come with me on this one.  As you'll see, these scenes are mostly purely narrative in nature, not interactive, so they shouldn't overly disrupt our current flow of events.[/sblock]
_Somewhere last night..._
_The man in black stares down at the thug on his knees in front of him.  Stupid, stupid man._ "Tell me again what you thought to accomplish with this...going into business for yourself."

"Honest, Boss, that's not the way it was.  We was just lookin' to pick up a little extra cash on the side, we thought she'd be an easy mark!"

"Do I not pay you well, Shaun?"

"Well, yeah, Boss, but--"

"Is there anything for which you lack?"

"Well, no, but--"

"Then why did you endanger our entire operation chasing after some--some pretty face!" _He can feel himself losing it.  His breathing is getting heavier and his heart rate is increasing.  Be calm.  Be cold._

"We wasn't gonna endanger nuthin', Boss, we was bein' careful!  And when we was done we woulda sold her to them and--"

"And brought all the profits to me, no doubt."

"Uh, yeah, Boss, sure thing."

"Unfortunately, Shaun, you were not careful.  The girl had a trio of guardian angels, and now Niles and Reggie are dead.  Or worse, captured.  Two stupid men like yourself, but they will lead straight back to us.  Now, tell me more about these three...angels."

_When Shaun has told all he knows, the man in black calmly, coldly ensures that this stupid man will never again endanger the operation.  He will be an example to all others who have thoughts of going into business for themselves.  When he is finished, the man in black calls his Second._

"See that the body is discovered at home.  Then take his family and sell them.  I want no more _freelancers_."

_***_​
_Naomi bolts awake screaming, her terror echoing from the walls of Colmarr's cabin.  The friendly gnome awakens and holds the frightened little girl, rocking her to sleep and singing a sweet lullaby that bathes the cabin in a soft golden light until her eyes slowly close and she drifts into a more peaceful slumber._

_***_​[sblock=Malachi dreams]
_Malachi is breathing hard.  He is in the barren wasteland again, where there is no food, and the only water is the morning dew upon the rocks.  Up and up the land stretches before him, up and up, and rocks and dust his only companions.  Then, suddenly, Wakil is there beside him and they are standing in front of the opening of a cave, deep and dark.  From within, a light begins to grow, golden and inviting.  Malachi...Malachi...  The voice fills his head and his heart, urging him onward and in.  Together, he and Wakil cross the threshold from the brightness of day to the darkness of the cave.  But the cave is not dark.  The golden light permates the air, filling his vision.  His eyes grow sharp and his hearing acute.  He can see more detail in the rocks and stone than he has ever seen before.  A subliminal rumbling starts at his soles and moves up through his body, buzzing in his ears.  Malachi, Malachi...  He rounds a corner and the golden light bursts upon him, cascading over him.  The cave has opened up, and he is at the edge of a cliff overlooking a beautiful valley of immense breadth and depth.  In the golden light, his eyes can make out the details of the needles on the trees across the valley.  He can smell the musky scent of the heard of elk moving up the valley floor and hear the babbling stream from which they stop to drink.  An eagle soars across the opening of the cave, and in the distance something much larger dives into a pristine lake._ Behold the Land, Malachi, the Land created for My People so long ago, and abandoned.  There are no People to tend the Land, to hunt the elk or till the soil.  There are no People to swim in My streams, to frolic with the water nymphs or race the centuars across the plain.  My Land is empty, Malachi, abandoned so long ago by those who became filled with Pride and Greed, who stripped the Land of its riches and beauty.  They killed My creatures, they polluted My rivers and streams, they tore down My forests and burned My fields, and so they were pruned from My Garden.  But the Land has healed; it has grown, and it is beautiful once again.  It is ready and waiting to give Life to a new People.  Fill My Land, Malachi.  Bring me the poor, the tired, the hungry and downtrodden masses, the unwanted of nations.  Fill My Land, from the Eastern Peaks to the Western Slopes, from the Northern Woods to the Southern Passes.  Bring the Little Ones unto me, and save my People, Malachi.  Set them Free, and send them here to Me, for I am Adonai, and you are my Sword. 

_Malachi's eyes open, the last echoes of the dream fading away._ Set My People Free...[/sblock]

[sblock=Wakil dreams]
_Wakil is breathing hard.  He is in the barren wasteland again, where there is no food, and the only water is the morning dew upon the rocks.  Up and up the land stretches before him, up and up, and rocks and dust his only companions.  Then, suddenly, Malachi is there beside him and they are standing in front of the opening of a cave, deep and dark.  From within, a light begins to grow, golden and inviting.  Wakil...Wakil...  The voice fills his head and his heart, urging him onward and in.  Together, he and Malachi cross the threshold from the brightness of day to the darkness of the cave.  But the cave is not dark.  The golden light permates the air, filling his vision.  His eyes grow sharp and his hearing acute.  He can see more detail in the rocks and stone than he has ever seen before.  A subliminal rumbling starts at his soles and moves up through his body, buzzing in his ears.  Wakil, Wakil...  He rounds a corner and the golden light bursts upon him, cascading over him.  The cave has opened up, and he is at the edge of a cliff overlooking a beautiful valley of immense breadth and depth.  In the golden light, his eyes can make out the details of the needles on the trees across the valley.  He can smell the musky scent of the heard of elk moving up the valley floor and hear the babbling stream from which they stop to drink.  An eagle soars across the opening of the cave, and in the distance something much larger dives into a pristine lake._ Behold the Land, Wakil, the Land created for My People so long ago, and abandoned.  There are no People to tend the Land, to hunt the elk or till the soil.  There are no People to swim in My streams, to frolic with the water nymphs or race the centuars across the plain.  My Land is empty, Wakil, abandoned so long ago by those who became filled with Pride and Greed, who stripped the Land of its riches and beauty.  They killed My creatures, they polluted My rivers and streams, they tore down My forests and burned My fields, and so they were pruned from My Garden.  But the Land has healed; it has grown, and it is beautiful once again.  It is ready and waiting to give Life to a new People.  Fill My Land, Wakil.  Protect the poor, the tired, the hungry and downtrodden masses, the unwanted of nations.  Be the Eastern Peaks and the Western Slopes, the Northern Woods and the Southern Passes, to Shield My People when they are far from Home.  Guard my Little Ones, and save my People, Wakil.  Destroy the Snares that lie in wait and the Chains that seek to bind them.  Shepherd My People unto Me, for I am Adonai, and you are my Shield. 

_Wakil's eyes open, the last echoes of the dream fading away._ Defend My People...
[/sblock]

_***_​[sblock=Grondar dreams]
_She dances through his mind like sunlight and passion, this angel of the night...He awakens soaked in sweat.  What was that?  Man, he needs to find a woman._
[/sblock]
_***_​[sblock=Denther dreams]
_His home is burning.  The flames lick higher, eating up the walls and bursting through the thatched roof.  Inside, Denther can hear his sister screaming.  Father lies facedown in the mud before the house, his bloody head cradled in Mother's lap.  She is weeping softly.  A man in a flowing black cloak stands before them, staring down at them, laughing.  His back is to Denther.  Overhead, the man raises a wicked, curved sword.  His hand glistens wetly in the firelight, dripping red blood.  In the house, Denther can hear his sister screaming.

Denther's eyes pop open in the darkness, a thin scream still echoing in his ears...It fades, and he is left in the dark with the comforting sound of water lapping against the wooden hull._
[/sblock]

_***_​[sblock=Braer dreams]
_There is blackness all around, deep, dark, suffocating wetness.  It is cold, so cold, where is the light!?  His lungs burn and ache, and water fills his nostrils, his ears, his mouth, the icy shock hits his lungs--

Braer starts awake, gasping for breath.  The sound of water lapping against the wooden hull and the gentle rock of the ship sends chills down his spine, and sleep is a long time in returning._[/sblock]

_***_​[sblock=Magyar dreams]
"Ladies and Gentlemen, Magyar the Magnificent!" _Magyar bounds to the stage greeted by shattering applause and shouts of acclimation.  Fire flashes from his fingertips, and globes of light dance through the night.  He's back, baby, and the Rhineholdt name is once again synonymous with laughter and entertainment._[/sblock]

_***_​[sblock=Troth sleeps]
_Troth sleeps the deep sleep of the physically exhausted, the day's problems falling from him under night's sweet embrace._
[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (May 29, 2006)

_The Three-Penny Inn is a classy joint, and the commons room is warm and friendly.  A merry fire dances on the hearth, and lamps hang about the room.  The room is fairly empty at this time of the morning, only one old man near the fire eating a bowl of porridge.  Decorative plates and dishes line the mantel and walls, and a large, straight longsword and a kite shield bearing the image of a golden stag's head on a field of blue are hung above the fireplace.  The upper torso of a large brown bear is mounted over the bar, looking as though it is coming through the wall, snarling and clawing at the air.

Colmarr approaches the thickset innkeeper, lounging behind the bar and polishing a glass.  She looks up as he approaches.  She is an older woman, but her hair is still long and raven black, and her chestnut eyes are deep and mysterious.  There is a light of intelligence behind them, and a spark of something mystical.  She has a strong, square jaw, but her face bears the lines of laughter.  She wears a white apron over a dark, flowerprint dress that does little to hide her bulk, but one look at her arms and thick-fingered hands working the polishing cloth over the glass is enough to know that she is more muscle and power than lard and laze.  She didn't seem to notice when the crew entered, but now up close Colmarr is sure that nothing in the inn could escape her perception._



			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> “Excuse me, is Captain Turion about...I need to see him urgently on ships business.”



_The woman looks Colmarr over with a penetrating eye._ "And who might you be, wee one?" _Her tone is light and musical, startling from such a massive creature._


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Taking no offence at the term ‘wee one’, having grown used to it over the years he’s spent among humans, Colmarr grins up at her as she answers...wondering if she sings with such a melodious voice. “I’m Colmarr, Captain Turion’s second on this voyage ma’am...is he about?”


----------



## Mallak (May 30, 2006)

_The woman looks Colmarr over once more then seems to come to a decision._ "He was here, last night, but he didn't stay." _Her face takes on a concerned cast._ "Ben's not in any trouble, is he?"

_At the table where the crew is sitting, Naomi stands next to Magyar._ "I'm glad you found us again, Grondar.  We missed you."

_A young slip of a girl, maybe sixteen, comes bouncing down the stairs at the back of the inn.  She's wearing a light blue summer dress and humming a merry tune.  Long brown hair falls in ringlets around her shoulders, framing a heart shaped face.  Her pale blue eyes go wide in surprise when she spots the large group of men gathered in the inn, and her mouth makes a round oval._ "Oh!" _she says, startled._

"Eloise, close your mouth before you catch flies.  Where are your manners, girl?  Can't you see we have guests?"

_Eloise approaches the group of men slowly, her head bowed demurly, and glances out at them from beneath long, dark lashes.  She bobs a short curtsy when she reaches the table._ "Good morn', gents.  How may I be of service?"


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Perhaps Grondar was right about Bledsum’s man, and that warehouse,” Colmarr mutters quietly to himself, concern creeping into his voice as he continues in a more normal tone, “He could be ma’am, seeing as he didn’t stay here last night as we thought he had.”


----------



## jkason (May 30, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Eloise approaches the group of men slowly, her head bowed demurly, and glances out at them from beneath long, dark lashes.  She bobs a short curtsy when she reaches the table._ "Good morn', gents.  How may I be of service?"




Magyar returns the curtsy with a bow of his head and a warm smile. "A good morning to you, miss. My companion--the short fellow over there--was just asking about our captain. Would you happen to know him? Ben Turion?" His smile easily slips into an embarrased grin. "We seem to have lost track of him, you see, and this is the last place we know where he was."


----------



## Mallak (May 30, 2006)

Magyar said:
			
		

> Magyar returns the curtsy with a bow of his head and a warm smile.  "A good morning to you, miss. My companion--the short fellow over there--was just asking about our captain. Would you happen to know him? Ben Turion?" His smile easily slips into an embarrased grin. "We seem to have lost track of him, you see, and this is the last place we know where he was."



_Eloise giggles, ducking her head and glancing at the innkeeper out of the corner of her eye._ "Gee, you've lost Cap'n Ben?  Don't let mother hear you say that!  She wasn't too happy when he split last night, but he said it was just business and he'd be back." _Her face suddenly becomes an image of concern._ "Oh, you don't suppose he was caught up in those troubles down at the docks last night, do you?"




			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> “He could be ma’am, seeing as he didn’t stay here last night as we thought he had.”



"Oh, that is disturbing, isn't it.  He usually stays here when he is in port (which isn't nearly often enough), but last night he received a message, and he lit out of here pretty quick.  He said it was business.   For his sake, he'd better have been telling the truth."  The woman's grip on the glass has become white-knuckled.  Fortunately, she's holding the glass by the base, or it might just shatter.  Slowly, her grip relaxes until she is once again polishing the glass with slow, circular strokes.  "Eloise took the message.  It was sealed, but I would be very surprised if she doesn't know more about it.  She is...an inquisitivie girl."


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Oh, I imagine it was business alright ma’am,” Colmarr remarks reassuringly, though his thoughts drift to the events of their journey to Tortila and those that have taken place since their arrival...wondering who has the captain, if he is in trouble. Shaking himself out of his dark musings, he smiles and says, “Well since the captain isn’t here I suppose we should continue our hunt, beginning with finding out if Eloise knows anything more about the message the captain received. Hmm, is that Eloise over there speaking with the crew,” he asks as he nods towards the young girl in the light blue dress.


----------



## jkason (May 30, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Eloise giggles, ducking her head and glancing at the innkeeper out of the corner of her eye._ "Gee, you've lost Cap'n Ben?  Don't let mother hear you say that!  She wasn't too happy when he split last night, but he said it was just business and he'd be back." _Her face suddenly becomes an image of concern._ "Oh, you don't suppose he was caught up in those troubles down at the docks last night, do you?"




Mag shakes his head. "We were actually witness to some of that trouble," the young man says, downplaying their part, "but there was no sign of the Captain." Here he turns up his charm, taking a seemingly nervous step closer to the girl. Flashing his smile once again, Mag lowers his voice to ask conspiritorially, "I don't suppose _you_ know anything more about the business the captain left on?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 30, 2006)

*Grondar*

Grondar pales for a moment and turns to Eloise
Say … we heard someone was burned in a tavern last night, who was it ?


----------



## Mallak (May 30, 2006)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> "Hmm, is that Eloise over there speaking with the crew,” he asks as he nods towards the young girl in the light blue dress.



_The proprietress laughs, a great hearty chortle._ "Aye, it is, my friend.  That is why I called her 'Eloise' earlier."



			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> Mag shakes his head. "We were actually witness to some of that trouble," the young man says, downplaying their part, "but there was no sign of the Captain." Here he turns up his charm, taking a seemingly nervous step closer to the girl. Flashing his smile once again, Mag lowers his voice to ask conspiritorially, "I don't suppose _you_ know anything more about the business the captain left on?"



_The young woman's eyes go wide again.  She has such big, blue eyes._ "_You_ were in the riot last night?  You weren't hurt, were you?  What's that about the business of the captain?  Oh, I might know _some_thing about that," and here Eloise flashes a coy smile at Magyar before turning quickly to the crew, skirt flaring around her ankles, "but surely you men must be hungry so early in the morning.  We have a wonderful porridge, and fresh cream!"



			
				Grondar said:
			
		

> Say … we heard someone was burned in a tavern last night, who was it ?



_Eloise's eyes go big and round again.  She seems to startle easily, like a young doe._ "Someone was burned?  Oh, I hope it wasn't serious!  Where did it happen?"


----------



## jkason (May 30, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _The young woman's eyes go wide again.  She has such big, blue eyes._ "_You_ were in the riot last night?  You weren't hurt, were you?  What's that about the business of the captain?  Oh, I might know _some_thing about that," and here Eloise flashes a coy smile at Magyar before turning quickly to the crew, skirt flaring around her ankles, "but surely you men must be hungry so early in the morning.  We have a wonderful porridge, and fresh cream!"




Mag does his best to repress a chuckle as he decides Eloise isn't nearly as naive as she's presenting herself to be. 

Mag sits, then, smiling big as he says "You know, that really _was_ quite a walk we had getting here--bad directions and all that. Certainly I could do with a bit to eat. Some of the porridge, yes. And then, maybe, over porridge, we might be able to jog your memory about the captain's business?"


----------



## unleashed (May 31, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _The proprietress laughs, a great hearty chortle._ "Aye, it is, my friend.  That is why I called her 'Eloise' earlier."



“Oh yes, you did mention the name, but I was rather distracted at the time by the large bear mounted over the bar, and wondering whether you sing...as your voice is quite melodious,” Colmarr remarks with a chuckle. Noticing Magyar talking to Eloise, Colmarr decides to stay where he is for the moment and turns back to the innkeeper, “So, how did you come by that brute above the bar...I haven’t seen such a large specimen up close before...”


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 31, 2006)

Malachi is in agreement, "Well, we did already eat breakfast... some porridge with extra cream sounds nice, though."


----------



## Druke (May 31, 2006)

*Wakil Half Elf Palidin*

Mumbling under his breath.  "Ungratefull lot.  They dont eat out when the other guy cooks."


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 31, 2006)

Troth hears as the others talks to the barmaid and the girl not seeing how he can help. After few minutes he stands up and goes at the toilett. When he comes back he wisper to the barmaid 'mug of your best ale please' going to the doorway looking outside when he gets his ale.


----------



## Mallak (May 31, 2006)

_Eloise waits for a moment, but since Grondar doesn't seem willing to talk about the fire, she quickly turns to Magyar._


			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "And then, maybe, over porridge, we might be able to jog your memory about the captain's business?"



"Oh, that sounds delightful!" _She smiles._ "Although, I really don't know why you think I'd know anything about Captain Ben's business," _she adds with a wink.

Turning to the group, she says,_ "Two bowls of porridge, extra cream," _she nods at Malachi,_ "and a mug of ale for your friend at the door.  Did I miss anything?" _After taking any other orders, Eloise twirls and heads for a door next to the bar.  The old man eating porridge near the fire signals to her, and she goes over to him.  He says something to her quietly, then she proceeds back to the kitchen.

While the crew is talking with the charming Eloise, the innkeeper carries on a conversation with Colmarr._


			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> “Oh yes, you did mention the name, but I was rather distracted at the time by the large bear mounted over the bar, and wondering whether you sing...as your voice is quite melodious.”



"Oh, you brazen little man!" _Her chuckle is like the tinkling of bells._ "Aye, I sing every now and then.  When there's call for it."




			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> “So, how did you come by that brute above the bar...I haven’t seen such a large specimen up close before...”



_The innkeeper smiles fondly, her eyes glossing over as if she seems to be remembering something._ "You like him, eh?  My father, Sir Charles Marbury, killed that beast in the hills above Tortila.  The demon had taken a fondness to human flesh and had been terrorizing several villages to the northwest.  That is my father's sword and shield above the fireplace, there."

_Later, Eloise returns, balancing porrige, ale, and a large pitcher of cream._ "There you are gents.  Enjoy the finest the Three-Penny Inn has to offer.  For breakfast anyway," _she adds with a light laugh._


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Later, Eloise returns, balancing porrige, ale, and a large pitcher of cream._ "There you are gents.  Enjoy the finest the Three-Penny Inn has to offer.  For breakfast anyway," _she adds with a light laugh._




Mag raises an eyebrow as he pours a little of the cream on the porridge. 

"Ah, but it's only missing a storyteller to make it the quintissential Inn meal. While we're enjoying this lovely snack, good Eloise, do play the part of the missing bard. Tell us of our captain. I myself find food worth all the more when it's accompanied by a lovely voice to tell a tale."


----------



## Mallak (May 31, 2006)

_Eloise giggles at Magyar, glances over her shoulder at the innkeeper, then ducks down and tucks herself onto the bench between Grondar and Malachi, across from Magyar._ "Silly," _she says, speaking to Magyar,_ "don't you know your own captain?  But I know why you might be concerned." _She glances over at the innkeeper and Colmarr again._ "I don't think he'll leave the sea any time soon, no matter what Mother wants.  Oh, but it would be so nice if he did!  They sing so well together!" _Eloise's cheeks flush with a rosey blush._ "Oh, but listen to me here rambling on!  You must think me a perfect little woolhead.  Hey," _here she digs Grondar in the ribs with a pointy elbow,_ "weren't you going to tell me about the riots and fires last night?  You were there, weren't you?  How many men did you beat up?  I bet you got lots, huh?  What about your friend standing over there in the doorway?  It's the quiet types who are always the best fighters, that's what my best friend Em says.  Actually, her name is Emilee, but everyone calls her Em.  She'd probably like you," _she says, looking at Denther._ "Personally, I think you have to watch out more for the dark, brooding types." _She casts a glance at Wakil and says in an aside to Malachi without pausing._ "Is he so cranky because his armor is too tight?  You know, there's a great armor smith down in the market district.  They have all sorts of interesting things there, but I've never seen hats like yours." _She points to Braer's turban and reaches out to touch it._ "How does it work?  It looks like it's just a big sheet!  Is it a mini-sail you have wrapped around your head?  Do lots of sailors wear these?  Where are you from, anyway?  Mother says that sailors come from all over into Tortila, but most of them stay down on the docks, which I guess is why there's so many riots and arsons and stuff.  Did you see the fire last night?  Was it scary?  I bet you were in the building and it burned down and collapsed all around you, or was it just a little fire like the one we had last winter when Mother cooked the turducken?  That was small, but it was really hot, and it still frightened me!" _She pauses for breath, allowing the men a small window of opportunity in which to speak._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 1, 2006)

Malachi foolishly tried to answer her question during her monologue, "Truth is it doesn't quite fi... oh, really. Well, that's... wha..." Afterwhich, he's pretty confused.

"I'm sorry, so you don't know anything about our captain? It's really important that we find him and we have no clue where he may have gone."


----------



## Mallak (Jun 1, 2006)

"Oh, I didn't say I didn't know _anything_.  But isn't it rather embarrassing to not know where your captain is?  I mean, a crew is supposed to know where their captain is at all times so he can captain them, right?  I would know where _my_ captain was, if I had a captain." _She giggles._ "I mean, I know where _your_ captain is, so of course I'd know where mine was, right?  Imagine me having a captain!  Do you think I'd make a good sailor, Magyar?  Say, what's the female word for sailor, anyway?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 1, 2006)

Malachi looks around, "Well, our captain left the inn without telling us where he was... I suppose it might be embarrassing, if we were the sort to be embarrassed. But, would you tell us where he is?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 1, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _While the crew is talking with the charming Eloise, the innkeeper carries on a conversation with Colmarr._
> 
> "Oh, you brazen little man!" _Her chuckle is like the tinkling of bells._ "Aye, I sing every now and then.  When there's call for it."



“That’s me ma’am, cheeky at the best of times...it drives the captain crazy,” Colmarr says with a wink. “Though I only ask as I myself sing...in fact that’s what I was doing to earn a coin or two, before I signed on with the captain.”



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _The innkeeper smiles fondly, her eyes glossing over as if she seems to be remembering something._ "You like him, eh?  My father, Sir Charles Marbury, killed that beast in the hills above Tortila.  The demon had taken a fondness to human flesh and had been terrorizing several villages to the northwest.  That is my father's sword and shield above the fireplace, there."



Colmarr takes a look at the items over the fireplace, before turning back to the innkeeper with a broad smile, his voice enthusiastic and an eager look in his eye. “Oh, that sounds a courageous tale...I’ll have to return when my time is my own, so I can listen to the tale in full...if you’d be willing to tell it to me. As you can no doubt tell I have quite a thirst for tales, and I bet your father had a hand in other noble deeds as well, which would make for wonderful songs or stories...”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 1, 2006)

*Grondar*

Grondar ignores the barmaid again, he don't want to talk to her, he day dreams and thinks about his interesting dream last night and how he fulfilled it an hour ago.
I need some air ladies
He says to the crew, stands up, goes to the door and looks to the street at the by passers


----------



## Mallak (Jun 1, 2006)

Grondar said:
			
		

> Grondar ignores the barmaid again, he don't want to talk to her, he day dreams and thinks about his interesting dream last night and how he fulfilled it an hour ago.
> I need some air ladies
> He says to the crew, stands up, goes to the door and looks to the street at the by passers




"Hey, where you goin', Big Fella?" _Eloise sighs, fluffing her hair absentmindedly._ "Hmph.  I bet he got his nose poked in in the fight, that's why he's so sore." _She turns back to Malachi, including Magyar in her looks as well._ "Well, if you really want to know where your captain is..." _She pauses as if thinking for a moment, laying one slender finger alongside her mouth and staring up at the ceiling._ "Let's see...he was...upstairs, and a man came in with a message for him.  I took the letter and put it in my apron pocket, here." _She continues staring up at the ceiling, but her hands go through the motions of her speech._ "It was dinner time before the captain came down and we were very busy then.  Finally, I had a chance to...well, I finally gave him the message, which he read over there..." _She points to a nearby table._ "...but he had the bar-b-que beef, so he couldn't read it immediately.  You should really try Mother's, bar-b-que, it's delicious!  Oh, right, the captain.  Well, I brought him a bowl to wash his fingers and when I was clearing up the table I may have happened to see the message over his shoulder, and I may have happened to see that he was supposed to meet somebody at the...the Arrow in the Bull tavern!  Yes, that's it!  I remembered!" _Eloise is wearing a glowing smile._ "I told you I knew where your captain was!"


----------



## Mallak (Jun 1, 2006)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> “That’s me ma’am, cheeky at the best of times...it drives the captain crazy,” Colmarr says with a wink. “Though I only ask as I myself sing...in fact that’s what I was doing to earn a coin or two, before I signed on with the captain.”



_The innkeeper smiles down at the little gnome._ "Oh, you sing, do ye?  Ye do have a grand voice for it.  You should return this evening with my Bennie, and we'll make a wollopin' time of it!"


			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> Colmarr takes a look at the items over the fireplace, before turning back to the innkeeper with a broad smile, his voice enthusiastic and an eager look in his eye. “Oh, that sounds a courageous tale...I’ll have to return when my time is my own, so I can listen to the tale in full...if you’d be willing to tell it to me. As you can no doubt tell I have quite a thirst for tales, and I bet your father had a hand in other noble deeds as well, which would make for wonderful songs or stories...”




"Oh, how Father could spin a tale...I wouldn't be doing him justice!  Ah, but we must attempt to keep the dream alive..."



			
				Eloise said:
			
		

> ...the Arrow in the Bull tavern!



"Tsk!  That girl and her gossip.  She'd drive a flock of hens mad with her chattering!  She just will not stop going on about that riot and the fire last night!  Poor Mac over at the Arrow in the Bull...such a shame.  He'd worked so hard on that place.  I heard the bucket brigades weren't able to save much beyond the window casings...Well, he'll bounce back, the old wharf rat, though I pity the fools who torched his place."


----------



## Druke (Jun 1, 2006)

*Wakil half elf Palidin*

So we have hit a dead end.  "The last know place where the captian was headed was burned to the ground.  That's what the guard detail told us this morning.  Anybody have any ideas of where the captin can be found?  By the by Eloise thanks for noticing the fit of my armor and letting me know where I could purchase a new breastplate. That was extremly poilet of you.  I am normally not cranky but if you had a captin and someone else new where he was and was delaying the search for him I am sure you would feel a little...out of sorts as well."



Diplomacy


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 1, 2006)

*Grondar*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> ...the Arrow in the Bull tavern!



What ?!
Grondar stops, he turns around, pale as an albino, running the thought and the scenes he saw last night in his mind …
_The alley and the door I busted, the fire and the smoke … I walked to the door, there was a body in the room …_
Oh no.
Grondar say to himself, sweat covers his forehead.
_Who else saw the body … Denther or Braer I think…_
He returns to the table
If you'll excuse us mam … lady… whatever ,hmmm… can you bring me some cream, now!
When the girls leaves to bring him the appetite he turns to the others
We have a problem, someone burned to death last night in the Arrow in the Bull, I have a bad feeling folks


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> "...but he had the bar-b-que beef, so he couldn't read it immediately.  You should really try Mother's, bar-b-que, it's delicious!  Oh, right, the captain.  Well, I brought him a bowl to wash his fingers and when I was clearing up the table I may have happened to see the message over his shoulder, and I may have happened to see that he was supposed to meet somebody at the...the Arrow in the Bull tavern!  Yes, that's it!  I remembered!" _Eloise is wearing a glowing smile._ "I told you I knew where your captain was!"




Up until now, Mag had been giving Eloise a bright smile, nodding his head in interest as he ate the porridge and tried to find a way to focus her babbling. At the mention of the Arrow in the Bull, he stops, spoonful of porridge held just before his gaping mouth. As the cream drips back into the bowl, the young man's expression falls to obvious concern. Then he shakes his head and eats the spoonful of porridge, pointing to his mouth a little  animatedly to "explain" why he hasn't responded. 

He swallows after a few moments, having had the time to re-compose himself. His smile seems a bit shakier now, but it's still in place as he pulls out his coin purse.

"You have been both a pleasure and a great help, Eloise," Mag says. "We'll certainly have to come back again very soon, but for now, how much do we owe you for the porridge?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 1, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _The innkeeper smiles down at the little gnome._ "Oh, you sing, do ye?  Ye do have a grand voice for it.  You should return this evening with my Bennie, and we'll make a wollopin' time of it!"



“Indeed I do, and thank you ma’am, it’s a talent I inherited from my mother...a marvelous singer. That sounds like a wonderful idea, and I’d be more than happy to return this evening if time and circumstances allow,” Colmarr declares happily, grinning up at the innkeeper.



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Oh, how Father could spin a tale...I wouldn't be doing him justice!  Ah, but we must attempt to keep the dream alive..."



“Yes we must always strive to keep the dream alive, and the best way is to spread tales of valour far and wide! I can’t think of a better tribute for anyone.”



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Tsk!  That girl and her gossip.  She'd drive a flock of hens mad with her chattering!  She just will not stop going on about that riot and the fire last night!  Poor Mac over at the Arrow in the Bull...such a shame.  He'd worked so hard on that place.  I heard the bucket brigades weren't able to save much beyond the window casings...Well, he'll bounce back, the old wharf rat, though I pity the fools who torched his place."



“A tragedy indeed! Though now I’m wondering who started that fire myself. Hmm, well we’d best be off looking for our captain then, as it seems like the lads are getting a little restless. Until this evening then ma’am, when we will hopefully return to your fine establishment ready for a merry time,” Colmarr declares with a wink, before touching the brim of his hat politely and heading back to the crew.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 1, 2006)

Wakil said:
			
		

> "The last know place where the captian was headed was burned to the ground.  That's what the guard detail told us this morning.  Anybody have any ideas of where the captin can be found?  By the by Eloise thanks for noticing the fit of my armor and letting me know where I could purchase a new breastplate. That was extremly poilet of you.  I am normally not cranky but if you had a captin and someone else new where he was and was delaying the search for him I am sure you would feel a little...out of sorts as well."



_Eloise's hands fly over her mouth as she gives a small gasp._ "The Arrow in the Bull burned down?  Oh my!  I hope the captain wasn't there at the time!  But, if he got out, why didn't he come back like he said he would?  He said he'd come back!" _Fear and panic have crept into the girl's voice._



			
				Grondar said:
			
		

> If you'll excuse us mam … lady… whatever ,hmmm… can you bring me some cream, now!



"What?  Oh, yes, of course, excuse me." _Eloise stands and stumbles back toward the kitchen.  As she passes Colmarr and the innkeeper, the large woman calls out,_ "Eloise, dear, are you all right?  You look pale." _Unheeding, Eloise disappears through the back door.

Eventually, after the crew has had time for a short discussion, Eloise reappears with a bowl of porridge for Grondar._



			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "You have been both a pleasure and a great help, Eloise," Mag says. "We'll certainly have to come back again very soon, but for now, how much do we owe you for the porridge?"



"What?  Oh, um...three pence and five, I think." _The girl seems distracted._


[sblock=OOC]The party owes the girl 3 silver, 5 copper.[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 1, 2006)

Troth turns to Colmarr as he touching the brim of his hat politely pbvously sayoing goodby tho the barmaid. He bumps Grondar in his ribbs 'they finish the chitchat' and walks to Colmarr 'hey Colmarr what was all taht talking about he? you got any plan?' he straighens up and adjust his weapon at his hips 'im itching for some good old fashion fighting' the last said looking at Grondar as shering him up
Troth trows a gold coin to the girl named Eloise 'think fast!'  Eloise reacts with lightning reflexes and catch the coin in the air.


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "What?  Oh, um...three pence and five, I think." _The girl seems distracted._
> 
> 
> [sblock=OOC]The party owes the girl 3 silver, 5 copper.[/sblock]




As she stands perplexed by Troth's payment, Magyar stands and takes Eloise's hands in his own, catching her worried gaze with a reassuring one of his own.

"No worries, miss Eloise," he says with warmth and calm in his voice. "We're a resourceful lot. We'll find the captain," here he winks with a gentle humor, adding "and I'll personally express your displeasure that he was so ill-mannered as to go back on his word to return."

Seeing Colmarr move to return, Mag looks to his fellows. Assuming they have nothing to add, he walks out the door to gather and confer with them outside.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]So we've paid twice? Someone want to edit or should have have credit at this place? [/sblock]

Malachi is speechless. "So... wow." He's very off guard. "We need..." Another pause. "Thanks for the food." Malachi quickly makes his way out, with the others.

Once they're able to talk a bit, "I'm not sure what we have to discuss. We're going to the Arrow in the Bull, right? Hopefully we can find a lack of evidence of our dear captain, some sign of where he went next. Maybe he even got there too late. Maybe we'll find someone who saw him walk by." His eyes go around the group. "That sounds like it makes sense, right? Wakil?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 2, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Joining the others outside, Colmarr says, “I do have a plan Troth, and Malachi has covered most of it, though I thought we’d hunt for the owner of the place, a man named Mac, seeing as he probably noticed everyone who passed in and out of his establishment...or knows someone who did.”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 2, 2006)

*Grondar*

After me folks, it's not far from here
Grondar leads the way to the burned tavern


----------



## Druke (Jun 3, 2006)

*Wakil Half Elf Palidin*

"Indeed Malachi that does make a lot of sense.  Colmarr is right, the owner or possible one of his toughs would be aware of everyone who was coming and going at his establishment.  Especially if they were there for a meeting.  I wish we new if the meeting was to be held in private or not...  Anyways lead on Grondar."  Wakil steps into to his place while subconsiously lifting and easing down the sword in his scabered.   He realizes the probility of it seeing blood today is a blind mans bet.


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag nods to the thug's lead, and falls into his usual spot helping Colmarr keep an eye on Lissa.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 3, 2006)

Troths follows the lead.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 3, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

As they walk to the site of the burned tavern, Colmarr asks, “Is there something wrong Lissa, as you’ve been awfully quiet since we left the ship?”


----------



## Mallak (Jun 3, 2006)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> As they walk to the site of the burned tavern, Colmarr asks, “Is there something wrong Lissa, as you’ve been awfully quiet since we left the ship?”



_Naomi remains silent for several moments._ "I...It's very strange, _oni_.  I don't remember the last time I spent a night away from the orphanage.  And now, today, everything seems so..." _She seems to be searching for the right words.  She waves her hand through the air as if feeling something._ "The air quality, it's...I don't know, there's just something strange about today, _oni_.  I don't think I like it." _She shivers once in the cool mid-morning air, huddling close between Magyar and Colmarr.  One hand grips the dagger at her waist._

_Down the streets, back toward the docks, the crew follows Grondar's sure lead.  Presently, they arrive on the street where only the night before a raging inferno had blazed.  There is nothing left of the Arrow in the Bull tavern but a few bits of stone and glass amidst a heap of burned out, blackened timber.  Smoke still rises from the ashes, dispersing into the damp air.  The walls on either side of the remains are blackened and streaked with soot, but miraculously, the fire did not spread, a testament to the courageous indomitable spirit of the bucket brigade.  

Two men are poking through the ashes, turning over a piece of burned wood here, picking up a battered tin cup there.  They're putting anything salvageable into a coarse bag in the center of the former tavern.  One man is round and bald with a full beard, and he's poking through the back righthand corner of the building muttering to himself.  The other man is younger, a great bear of a man with arms like tree trunks.  He is back near the bar, salvaging twisted pieces of metal that might once have been utencils._


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi remains silent for several moments._ "I...It's very strange, _oni_.  I don't remember the last time I spent a night away from the orphanage.  And now, today, everything seems so..." _She seems to be searching for the right words.  She waves her hand through the air as if feeling something._ "The air quality, it's...I don't know, there's just something strange about today, _oni_.  I don't think I like it." _She shivers once in the cool mid-morning air, huddling close between Magyar and Colmarr.  One hand grips the dagger at her waist._




"It was a frightful and eventful night, Lissa," Magyar says, trying to sound reassuring even as he gives Colmarr a questioning look that seems to ask his opinion. "And leaving the familiar behind is unsettling even for seasoned travellers. You don't feel ill, though, do you?"



> _Two men are poking through the ashes, turning over a piece of burned wood here, picking up a battered tin cup there.  They're putting anything salvageable into a coarse bag in the center of the former tavern.  One man is round and bald with a full beard, and he's poking through the back righthand corner of the building muttering to himself.  The other man is younger, a great bear of a man with arms like tree trunks.  He is back near the bar, salvaging twisted pieces of metal that might once have been utencils._




Mag nods in the direction of the older man. "That'd be my best bet for Mac. Though with the other man involved, maybe we should approach with a smaller group--leave our more intimidating members to keep an eye on things from a distance, perhaps?"


----------



## Druke (Jun 3, 2006)

*Wakil half elf palidin*

Wakil slows down looking for a spot where he can keep an eye on the street and the once decent tavern.  After finding a suitable place, he lets the group know where he is at and walkes over there taking  up a watchfull eye.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 3, 2006)

*Grondar*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Mag nods in the direction of the older man. "That'd be my best bet for Mac. Though with the other man involved, maybe we should approach with a smaller group--leave our more intimidating members to keep an eye on things from a distance, perhaps?"



I'll stay here ...  
Grondar goes and sit on an empty fruit crate, watching the come and goes.

ooc: Mallak, Grondar lead the way, not Troth. post #536


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 4, 2006)

*Troth Half-elf Barbarian*

Troth sees Walki and Grondar split as suggested. He looks down at the Naomi and smiles at her 'Im gonna stay close too. Lissa you want to stay with me? and let Colmarr and Mag do the talking?' he sits down at a bench twenty feet from the burned building taking from his kit a little unfinished fake nose showing it to Naomi if she follows him.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 4, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi remains silent for several moments._ "I...It's very strange, _oni_.  I don't remember the last time I spent a night away from the orphanage.  And now, today, everything seems so..." _She seems to be searching for the right words.  She waves her hand through the air as if feeling something._ "The air quality, it's...I don't know, there's just something strange about today, _oni_.  I don't think I like it." _She shivers once in the cool mid-morning air, huddling close between Magyar and Colmarr.  One hand grips the dagger at her waist._





			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "It was a frightful and eventful night, Lissa," Magyar says, trying to sound reassuring even as he gives Colmarr a questioning look that seems to ask his opinion. "And leaving the familiar behind is unsettling even for seasoned travellers. You don't feel ill, though, do you?"



Giving Magyar a brief nod over Naomi’s head to thank him for his reassuring words, Colmarr places a comforting hand on her shoulder as he speaks. “Like you can feel a certain tension in the air _onia_, yes I feel it too. Don’t worry too much on it though, I’m sure we’ll find the cause in due time,” Colmarr remarks, before he slips into a silly little song designed to lift Naomi’s spirits.



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Mag nods in the direction of the older man. "That'd be my best bet for Mac. Though with the other man involved, maybe we should approach with a smaller group--leave our more intimidating members to keep an eye on things from a distance, perhaps?"



“You’re likely right about Mac, and in keeping the group small and unthreatening Magyar...I don’t imagine he wants to be surrounded by a bunch of armed strangers right now, and we don’t want to start a fight. Hmm, I think you’d better stay with the others _onia_, as you don’t know what you’re going to step on in that mess and you don’t have any shoes,” Colmarr says, with an apologetic smile to the girl.

Once Naomi is settled, Colmarr picks his way carefully through the debris with whoever else is coming, making his way to the bald man who is muttering to himself, and upon reaching him asks, “Excuse me sir, sorry to intrude on your misfortune, but are you Mac?”


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

_OOC: Not sure how to narrate this one since it's largely contingent on Lissa. If she's not inclined to stay with Troth, Mag will offer to entertain her. If Colmarr's suggestion and the offer of a fake nose is enough to satisfy her, Mag will accompany Colmarr, though he'll let the gnome take the lead in talking for now._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Malachi goes along too, though he stays behind Magyar and Colmarr, and looks at the debris for any signs of his captain--or ex-captain.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 4, 2006)

_Grondar and Wakil take up positions along the street, one to the north and one to the south of the burned out tavern.  Braer and Denther relax in an alleyway across from the place.  There is a steady flow of people moving up and down the street, most with a purpose.  It's still too early for the drunks and the panhandlers to be out, and most of the vendors won't be around until lunch time._


			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> "Hmm, I think you’d better stay with the others onia, as you don’t know what you’re going to step on in that mess and you don’t have any shoes.”



_Naomi looks down at her bare feet and wiggles her toes in the dust of the street._ "Ok, _oni_," _she says, and she follows Troth over to a bench across from the tavern, near the alley sheltering Braer and Denther.  There she sits with Troth, playing with the funny nose._

_Colmarr, Magyar, and Malachi pick their way cautiously across the ash and timber.  Their footing is uncertain, and perhaps even dangerous.  Glass shards crunch underfoot, but it seems all the nails have already been reclaimed.  Presently, they reach the older man just as he is picking up the busted, fire-twisted remains of a lantern from beneath a pile of black ashes._ "Buggered blighters," _he mutters to himself._ "Filthy, stinking rotters."


			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> “Excuse me sir, sorry to intrude on your misfortune, but are you Mac?”



_The man drops the lantern back into the dust and turns._ "Yeah, that's me, who's askin'?"  _The man's eyes swing across Magyar and Malachi, then drop down to Colmarr._ "What the devil!" _he exclaims with a start.  Then his face breaks into a grin._ "Sorry, I've had a bit of a rough night.  Mac Callaghan."  _He holds out a meaty hand for Colmarr to shake._ "What brings three upstanding gentlemen as yourselves to my establishment?"

_The larger, younger man seems to be slowly working his way toward the three crew members and Mac._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 5, 2006)

"Well," Malachi starts, "We're looking for someone. We figured you'd be the best person to ask--Ben Turion, we heard, was said to have come here last night."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 5, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Taking the offered hand Colmarr shakes, grinning up at the bald man, his hand as usual engulfed by that of the human. “Good to meet you Mac, sorry it’s not under better circumstances. I’m Colmarr Blackrock, and my crewmate has the right of it...we’re trying to track down our captain, and this is where the trail has led us.” Colmarr then waits to see if Mac recognises the name, and if not he gives a description of the captain.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 5, 2006)

*Troth Half-Elf Barbarian*

_At the bench..._

Naomi approaches the bench Troth is sitting on dragging her feets and lifting dust from the street  peeking over her shoulder at Colmarr as she don't like not be holding his hand. 'Look Lissa' Troth hold up a small fake nose quite similar Colmarr's of red color unfinished as it is 'Come here Lissa and sit down, you like it? I'm making it to you and i will teach you how to use it'. Troth looks at the others all watching out for trouble and relaxes a bit, looks around and see nobody that can hear them. 'Lissa I'm been wondering' 'theses persons that harm you you know where I can find them? It has been bothering me that we have not punished those evil persons' 'are there many more girls and boys as yourself in their custody?' He pats the girl on her little head 'you know you can trust Troth, right?' He leans back, adjust his turban and starts playing with a silver coin.


----------



## Druke (Jun 6, 2006)

*Wakil half elf palidin*

Wakil slowly moves to the side of the street where the burned tavern is located.   While still keeping most of his attention on watching the street he is also watching the body lanuage of the younger stronger guy moving towards his crewmates.  He prays that Malachi ask more than about the captain and that they all get safely through this encounter.


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag stays politely silent as the other two ask the first question. Mac seems well in hand. Noticing the larger gent no his way over, though, Magyar tries giving him a genial smile and wave to let him know the group means no ill will.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 6, 2006)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> "I’m Colmarr Blackrock, and my crewmate has the right of it...we’re trying to track down our captain, and this is where the trail has led us.”



_Mac's face goes ashen for a moment._ "Ol' Captain Ben.  I figured someone'd be along lookin' for him eventually.  I tried to warn him, but...well, it's not my place." _He looks up at the three men._ "Look, I'm real sorry, but I think the body they pulled out of here last night was your captain." 

_After the initial shock has worn off, Mac continues._ "Where we're standing right now used to be a seperate room off the main tavern.  I stored a few things in here and occasionally rented it out to the odd group wanting a bit more...privacy.  Last night, your captain was here with a group of men, real shifty looking fellows." _The man's face breaks into a broad grin._ "Of course, I suppose that could be said of a lot of my clientele." _His grin slips, then, and he glances around at the ashes._ "Well, former clientele.  I can't say what they were talking about in here, and I don't know exactly what happened, but I'd say it's a safe bet that somehow this," _and here he bends down and picks up the broken lantern,_ "got knocked over.  Folks were sitting around drinking, having a grand ol' time listening to Tami sing when the door here burst open and Dietrich comes running out hollering about a fire.  Well, it didn't take long to empty out the tavern after that." _Mac pauses for a moment._ "You know, Captain Ben wouldn't've just laid down in the middle of the fire unless he had help gettin' that way."



			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> Noticing the larger gent on his way over, though, Magyar tries giving him a genial smile and wave to let him know the group means no ill will.



_The large man takes Magyar's wave as an invitation and saunters over to join the group._ "Good morning." _His voice is deep and rumbling, like distant thunder heard underground._

"Gentlement, meet Branson, my first born."  There is pride in the old man's voice.



			
				Troth said:
			
		

> 'Look Lissa' Troth hold up a small fake nose quite similar Colmarr's of red color unfinished as it is 'Come here Lissa and sit down, you like it? I'm making it to you and i will teach you how to use it'. Troth looks at the others all watching out for trouble and relaxes a bit, looks around and see nobody that can hear them. 'Lissa I'm been wondering' 'theses persons that harm you you know where I can find them? It has been bothering me that we have not punished those evil persons' 'are there many more girls and boys as yourself in their custody?' He pats the girl on her little head 'you know you can trust Troth, right?' He leans back, adjust his turban and starts playing with a silver coin.



_Naomi fiddles with the false nose, swinging her bare feet through the air as she sits on the bench next to Troth.  She continues to stare at the prosthetic between her fingers as she slowly begins to speak in a small, frightened voice._ 

"Troth, what would you do if I told you there were others like me, and if I told you where to find them?  What if I told you about the people--" _Here she breaks off for a moment._ "The evil people, how would you punish them?" _She looks up at Troth, and her eyes glisten with barely restrained tears._


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 6, 2006)

*Troth Half-elf Barbarian*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi fiddles with the false nose, swinging her bare feet through the air as she sits on the bench next to Troth.  She continues to stare at the prosthetic between her fingers as she slowly begins to speak in a small, frightened voice._
> 
> "Troth, what would you do if I told you there were others like me, and if I told you where to find them?  What if I told you about the people--" _Here she breaks off for a moment._ "The evil people, how would you punish them?" _She looks up at Troth, and her eyes glisten with barely restrained tears._




Troth gets surprised as the girl gives him a frighten look and that she almost cries, he swallows as he has something in his throat that don't want to go away... he feels his hearth pumping hard as the little girl touches his sensitivity 'Li-ssa please tell me where they are, imagine that other children are going trough what you escaped from' he again looks around bothered that his image of fearless barbarian so easily is crumbled down by a little girl 'they are sure in pain and torment Lissa, you know better then all of us what happens in that place' he bites his nails for a few seconds as he think and feels the anger building up 'now... these adults' 'I think the best we can do is handing them over to the authorities, I wont fool you Lissa, these kind of persons don't give up that easily and fighting is sure happening' 'I just hope we can put the other children's out of harms way first, and  then hand over the scum that hold you in their custody to the law' 'that if the authorities are not corrupt...' 'Lissa you must tell me where to find the children, where and who the adults are' 'how did you escape by the way? Maybe we can use the same way to rescue the children?' Troth closes his fist and crunches it  in his other hand 'are all the adults evil persons Lissa? Are there any adult that cares for the children and don't takes advantage of them?'


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Mac's face goes ashen for a moment._ "Ol' Captain Ben.  I figured someone'd be along lookin' for him eventually.  I tried to warn him, but...well, it's not my place." _He looks up at the three men._ "Look, I'm real sorry, but I think the body they pulled out of here last night was your captain."
> 
> _After the initial shock has worn off, Mac continues._ "Where we're standing right now used to be a seperate room off the main tavern.  I stored a few things in here and occasionally rented it out to the odd group wanting a bit more...privacy.  Last night, your captain was here with a group of men, real shifty looking fellows." _The man's face breaks into a broad grin._ "Of course, I suppose that could be said of a lot of my clientele." _His grin slips, then, and he glances around at the ashes._ "Well, former clientele.  I can't say what they were talking about in here, and I don't know exactly what happened, but I'd say it's a safe bet that somehow this," _and here he bends down and picks up the broken lantern,_ "got knocked over.  Folks were sitting around drinking, having a grand ol' time listening to Tami sing when the door here burst open and Dietrich comes running out hollering about a fire.  Well, it didn't take long to empty out the tavern after that." _Mac pauses for a moment._ "You know, Captain Ben wouldn't've just laid down in the middle of the fire unless he had help gettin' that way."




Magyar whips his attention back around from the big man to Mac as he relates the tale, eyes narrowing. 

"Would we be able to speak with Deitrich, perhaps?" he asks, his tone neutral. "And these other men, would you happen to remember their names and what they look like? If that was the captain in the room, I'd assume they left with the rest, or is--was there a back door to that room?"

[sblock=OOC]+3 Gather Information, +4 Diplomacy, +5 Sense Motive. Mag's not only trying to get more details, but trying to feel out Mac for how honest and forthcoming his story may or may not be.[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Jun 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC] I have lost track of where denther is... [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Braer and Denther are relaxing in an alleyway across from the burned tavern.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 7, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _The large man takes Magyar's wave as an invitation and saunters over to join the group._ "Good morning." _His voice is deep and rumbling, like distant thunder heard underground._
> 
> "Gentlement, meet Branson, my first born."  There is pride in the old man's voice.



Colmarr wonders on Mac’s conclusion as he continues to speak, as both Grondar and Troth got close enough to get a look at the man lying there...

“Yes, I thought I saw a resemblance, good morning to you too Branson,” Colmarr says, looking up at the younger man and offering his hand. “So you think it was Captain Turion’s body they brought out Mac. Hmm, did either of you see everyone that came out of the room after the fire started?” he asks optimistically.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Shocked by the news of his captain, Malachi gives a little prayer. _<I hope Adonai was with him>_

"... Wait, you said you _think_ it was the captain. Forgive me for being too optimistic, but do you know who took it and to where? I'd like to see if we could confirm that it was our captain."


----------



## mps42 (Jun 7, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Braer and Denther are relaxing in an alleyway across from the burned tavern.



OOC: Okay. What are we doing there?[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trying to find the captain, as this is the last place we know he went...Denther though is just waiting for those of us doing the questioning of the owner and his son to return (as is everyone else except Maygar, Malachi and Colmarr).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mallak (Jun 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Let's keep the OOC chat in sblocks, like this, or (preferably) in the OOC thread.

Quick Recap: At the Three-Penny Inn, the crew learned that Captain Ben was there last night, but he received a message about a meeting at the Arrow in the Bull tavern, so he left, presumably headed there.  The crew followed in his tracks.  It turned out that the Arrow in the Bull tavern was the one that burned down last night.  When the crew reached the location, two men were poking through the ashes.  One turned out the be the tavernkeeper, Mac, and the other was his son, Branson.  Not wishing to alarm the man or his muscular son, the crew did not all approach him at once.  Grondar and Wakil took up positions up and down the street, Brear and Denther ducked into an alley across the street, and Troth and Naomi took a seat on a nearby bench.  Colmarr, Magyar, and Malachi approached the tavernkeeper.  

Since then, Wakil has also casually moved up to the remains of the tavern.

Mac told the three crew members that the captain died in the fire last night, probably in part due to foul play.  The captain was in the back room meeting with several men before the fire started, and after the fire a dead body was pulled from that part of the tavern.  (Remember also that when the crew came through the same burning building on the previous night, Troth and Grondar saw a man lying face down on the floor of that room.)  One of the men in the room was called Dietrich.  The three crew members are currently questioning Mac further.  That's where we're at right now.

Did I miss anything important?
[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Jun 8, 2006)

Troth said:
			
		

> 'Li-ssa please tell me where they are, imagine that other children are going trough what you escaped from' he again looks around bothered that his image of fearless barbarian so easily is crumbled down by a little girl 'they are sure in pain and torment Lissa, you know better then all of us what happens in that place' he bites his nails for a few seconds as he think and feels the anger building up 'now... these adults' 'I think the best we can do is handing them over to the authorities, I wont fool you Lissa, these kind of persons don't give up that easily and fighting is sure happening' 'I just hope we can put the other children's out of harms way first, and  then hand over the scum that hold you in their custody to the law' 'that if the authorities are not corrupt...' 'Lissa you must tell me where to find the children, where and who the adults are' 'how did you escape by the way? Maybe we can use the same way to rescue the children?' Troth closes his fist and crunches it  in his other hand 'are all the adults evil persons Lissa? Are there any adult that cares for the children and don't takes advantage of them?'



_Naomi looks hesitantly at Troth for a moment, absorbing what he's saying, then she glances across to where Magyar, Colmarr, and Malachi are talking with Mac.  She looks up and down the busy street, then hops off the bench and grabs Troth by the hand, attempting to pull him up._ "C'mon, Troth, I'll show you where they are right now!  C'mon!" _If he allows her to, Naomi will pull Troth down the street and around the corner of the building into an alley.  Only Grondar sees them go._

_A man dressed in rags wanders towards Braer and Denther from the opposite end of the alley.  He smells of a lifetime of sea, sewer, and sadness._

"Spare a coppa', counci'men?"


_Back at the burned out inn, Colmarr, Magyar, and Malachi are trying to get more information from Mac and his son._


			
				Malachi said:
			
		

> "... Wait, you said you _think_ it was the captain. Forgive me for being too optimistic, but do you know who took it and to where? I'd like to see if we could confirm that it was our captain."



"Oh, the city guard would have taken the body.  There's a worker's morgue down on the docks.  They take the dead there and keep 'em for a day, and if nobody claims 'em, they'll take 'em out and bury 'em at sea. I don't suppose Captain Ben's got any family or the like around here, so that's probably what'll happen to him.  You can go take a look at him if you like, but I'll warn ya, I saw the body when they brought it out, and it's not a pretty sight."

"He was very badly burned.  The worst I've ever seen."



			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> “...good morning to you too Branson,” Colmarr says, looking up at the younger man and offering his hand.



_The big man's hand engulfs the gnome's.  His hands are rough and scarred, but his grip is gentle._


			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> “So you think it was Captain Turion’s body they brought out Mac. Hmm, did either of you see everyone that came out of the room after the fire started?”



"Well, actually, no." _The older man scratches his balding head with one finger._ "We were really busy last night (Tami's very popular), and once Dietrich yelled fire, all hell broke loose."



			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "Would we be able to speak with Deitrich, perhaps?" he asks, his tone neutral. "And these other men, would you happen to remember their names and what they look like? If that was the captain in the room, I'd assume they left with the rest, or is--was there a back door to that room?"



"No, there was no back door out of that room, although there was a back door near the bar.  As for who they were, I don't know.  Their coin was good, and that's all that matters to me." _He looks around._ "Or at least it was."

"The three men, one was a foreigner.  He was the leader, the other two were fighters, his bodyguards.  They were hired muscle, though I did not recognize them, but he was different.  He wore a dark green cloak, almost black, with a deep hood pulled well forward, and he spoke with a strange accent I have never heard in Tortila before."

"I hope someone gets the bastards that did this to my place.  Well, at least we know one of 'em got his.  I'm staying with Kam over at the Seaman's Rest, and his wife found a body floating in the bay this morning.  I got a good look at 'im, and blimey if it wasn't one of those goons from last night.  Guess he didn't get far, eh?" _Mac chuckles to himself for a moment before he looks over the crew members again and sighs._ "Look, if I knew more, I'd tell you.  It's not like I have anything to hide anymore.  You should try talking to Dietrich.  He's what you might call a professional middleman around here.  He runs a pawn shop up on Holly and Wall street, but his real commodity is information.  No doubt, he set up the meeting between your captain and those other three.  It's not uncommon when someone has something 'special' that they'll go through Dietrich to find a buyer.  I guess this meeting just went south.  Dietrich won't like that, you know.  He tries to keep a clean record."

_Magyar's gut tells him that these men aren't hiding anything; they're telling what they know._


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Well thank you for your assistance gentlemen, I think we’ll leave you to your salvaging...unless my crewmates have anything else they need clarified. We’ll keep a eye out for those troublemakers too,” Colmarr declares. He’ll wait to return to the street if anyone else wants to ask more questions.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 8, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi looks hesitantly at Troth for a moment, absorbing what he's saying, then she glances across to where Magyar, Colmarr, and Malachi are talking with Mac.  She looks up and down the busy street, then hops off the bench and grabs Troth by the hand, attempting to pull him up._ "C'mon, Troth, I'll show you where they are right now!  C'mon!" _If he allows her to, Naomi will pull Troth down the street and around the corner of the building into an alley.  Only Grondar sees them go._




Troth follows the girl into the alley 'its not far away is it? becasuse if its several blocks we better go with the rest'  he glances around 'i dont like alley as i dont like all my questions not being answered' 'you must answer all my questions Lissa. So I know what to excpect at this place'  he losens his rapier in its sheet.

Spot +?

[sblock]for some odd reason i can see the RG i dont remember my spot stat, its awfull low though [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Magyar bows slightly to the men. 

"We definitely appreciate your taking time to help us in the midst of your own troubles," he says, then follows Colmarr in returning to his companions.

Absorbed in processing the information, he says quietly to the others as they pick their way back through the rubble, "Obviously, we want to talk to Dietrich. But given how all this is turning out, I'd like to make another stop first. That bow I've been debating suddenly seems like it might be quite necessary in the near future, and I'd like to have it in hand before we have a chance to wander into any more ... "

Mag pulls up short as he looks to the empty bench where they left Troth and Lissa.

" ... I was going to say 'trouble,' but clearly I needn't bother invoking the devil 'fore it rears its head. Anyone see where our ward and the resident turban-maker went?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Yes, completing our outfitting would likely be best before be continue our hunt, as it seems we’re in the middle of something much larger and more dangerous than simply finding Captain Turion.”

“Hey Liss...” Colmarr begins as Magyar stops, stopping mid sentence as his eyes rise from the debris and fix on the empty bench. Glancing about quickly, he looks at all the nearby streets and alleys as he tries to locate Troth and Naomi.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Malachi nods, "Thank you for your help, Mac, and may the god Adonai aid you and your son in this time of need, as he helps all those that need his help."

Once back with the main group, "Yes, we should talk to this Dietrich, though I'd also like to go see the captain's body. Maybe there's a clue as to who he was talking to, if the fire didn't penetrate his clothes too badly, maybe the note survived. I know we had other plans today, though... yeah, where are Lissa and Troth?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 10, 2006)

*Grondar*

Following Troth and the little girl, Grondar stands in the opening of the alley
Hey, where are you going you two, wait for the others, I thought I told you yesterday not to walk in the alleys alone.
Grondar signals Denther and Braer with a loud whistle and a shout


----------



## mps42 (Jun 11, 2006)

Denther, spotting Grondars' signal, quickly exits the alleyway trying to see if he can get the attention of the others and alert them that he is following Grondar.


----------



## Druke (Jun 12, 2006)

*Wakil half elf Pali*

Agrees that this pawn broker needs to be paid a visit.  He also moves to the alley way.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 13, 2006)

[sblock=Brerrick Info Recap]
So, Brerrick, Mery's father, related several pieces of important info to Malachi, Wakil, and N'un T'Chauck over the course of an evening which I will attempt to recreate here in a much less eloquent form.

Brerrick talked about a group of slavers that came from the Far West.  When they arrived, they allied with the meanest, most cowardly, most underhanded family around, the Bledsum clan.  Using the Bledsum's merchant rank and contacts, they were able to trade through the port of Tortila.  While the City Council couldn't keep them out entirely, they did enact a law that prohibited slave trading inside the city, and they enacted a hefty harbor tax for all human cargo moving through the bay.  The foreigners set up a compound north of the city with high palisades, a fortified keep, and a thriving slave market.  Many people assume that, because of the high tariffs, a large number of slaves are traded on the black market.  Of course, whenever anyone goes missing, the slavers are blamed, but no one ever finds any proof linking them to the disappearances.  Anyone who goes looking simply disappears as well.

With the introduction of cheap slaves, Tortila's oldest commodity, that of the prostitute, turned decidedly unpleasant.  There are very few reasons for someone to buy a very young female slave, but with good marketing the foreigners were able to introduce young girls to the Tortila Brothels.  Certain high ranking members of the community made it "fashionable" to frequent establishments touting only the youngest of slaves.  The Lolita complex took hold, and soon most places were advertising young women.  The City Council struck back, too little too late, and the youngest brothels simply moved into unmarked warehouses.  The fad passed, as fads do, but the warehouses remained.

As Tortila went downhill, the upper class began moving away, headed for the more stable Central Kingdoms to the west.  Then, news started coming up from the south.

At the southern-most tip of the continent is a chain of islands that extend south.  They eventually meet up with a large group of islands that extend both east and west called The Belt.  It is a commonly held belief that these islands extend all the way around the world.  Sailors from the south brought tales of those strange, pointy-eared elves from the continent across the Eastern Ocean, Cellador.  The tales they carried claimed the elves were moving in, taking over The Belt, and moving north up the coast.  As the frequency and detail of these stories increased, more folks started to pack up and head inland.  Tortila remained an important trading hub, and foreign trade did not slacken, so opportunities increased for those who remained.  Then, relatively quickly, trade slowed to a trickle.  Some said the eastern markets were more lucrative, others that the elves stifled trade from the south.  Folks began to leave the city in greater numbers as rumblings were heard on the horizon.  The only ones to stay were the very hearty, the very poor, the very corrupt, and the completely unconcerned.  The Pander Ban is the first ship to come in for three days, and her cargo can probably fetch a good price.

And that's about it.  Brerrick and his daughter Mery decided to leave, and N'un T'Chauck went with them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Jun 13, 2006)

Troth said:
			
		

> Troth follows the girl into the alley 'its not far away is it? becasuse if its several blocks we better go with the rest'  he glances around 'i dont like alley as i dont like all my questions not being answered' 'you must answer all my questions Lissa. So I know what to excpect at this place'  he losens his rapier in its sheet.



_Naomi continues to pull Troth down the alley, speaking quickly._ "No, Troth, it's not far.  C'mon, we have to hurry, I know where they are!" _As she tries to pull him around the corner into the next street over, Grondar calls out from behind._


			
				Grondar said:
			
		

> Hey, where are you going you two, wait for the others, I thought I told you yesterday not to walk in the alleys alone.



_Troth pulls up short, pulling a crestfallen Naomi back down the alley, and shortly thereafter the group reforms._





			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "We definitely appreciate your taking time to help us in the midst of your own troubles," he says [to Mac, the former tavernkeeper].



"Not at all!" _Mac laughs, looking around._ "Ain't got nuthin' better ta do."


			
				Malachi said:
			
		

> Malachi nods, "Thank you for your help, Mac, and may the god Adonai aid you and your son in this time of need, as he helps all those that need his help."



"Well, I don't know your god, but I'll take any help I can get, thanks." _Mac and Branson return to sifting through the ashes of their former livelihood._

_After the group reconvenes, they decide where to head next.  Will it be to the docks, to check out the captain's body (and perhaps the dead goon pulled from the bay this morning as well)?  Should they head to the market to pick up new equipment, or just head straight to the pawn broker, Dietrich?  Maybe they'll head somewhere else entirely, like back to the ship, off to rescue enslaved children, or up to the library or that antique dealer's shop on Vine.  Wherever they head, though, it probably won't be out of the city, at least not by the gate.  The city is under lockdown, and guards are slowly becoming more visible on the streets._


----------



## mps42 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Denther*

"Hey Grondar, where were you, Troth and the girl heading in such a hurry?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 14, 2006)

*Grondar*

Yeah, that the same question I wanted to ask you Troth
Grondar forward the question from Denther to Troth
Where did you go with the Lissa?


----------



## unleashed (Jun 14, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr just stands and listens as the questions fly, wondering himself where everyone was off to.


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag follows Colmarr's lead; since the others seem to be asking the same questions he would, anyway. It occurs to him, though, how little he knows of many of the men he's not thrown his lot in with, and how much less he knows about the little girl they've taken on as a ward.

[sblock=OOC]Sense Motive +5 vs. Troth and Naomi. The wandering off is suspicious, but of which of them, it's unclear. Troth's clearly hiding his heritage; Naomi had that weird "maybe she did magic" trick happen last night, so Mag's not quite sure what to think of either of them in this case.[/sblock]


----------



## Druke (Jun 16, 2006)

*Wakil half elf Palidin*

Checks his weapons impatiently waiting to get started.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 17, 2006)

Troth looks around to the others 'shhhh dont go loud, Lissa knows where the other children is keept and she is leading me, wel now its us to the place, come lets go, Lissa show the way'


----------



## jkason (Jun 17, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Troth looks around to the others 'shhhh dont go loud, Lissa knows where the other children is keept and she is leading me, wel now its us to the place, come lets go, Lissa show the way'




Mag lifts an eyebrow and looks from Troth to Lissa, then to Colmarr before asking cautiously, "Lissa, is this true? Why wouldn't you wait for the rest of us? Or at least Colmarr?"

[sblock=OOC]Still planning Sense Motive (+5) checks vs. both Troth and Lissa.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 18, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr looks at Naomi sadly, upon hearing Troth’s revelation, but doesn’t say anything.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 22, 2006)

Magyar said:
			
		

> Mag lifts an eyebrow and looks from Troth to Lissa, then to Colmarr before asking cautiously, "Lissa, is this true? Why wouldn't you wait for the rest of us? Or at least Colmarr?"



_Naomi__ hangs her head, shuffling her bare feet through the dust.  When she speaks, her voice is very small and carries a little quaver._ "I...I don't know, Magyar.  I...You were busy, and Troth wanted to help, and..." _She trails off, and little tears fall into the dust at her feet as she waits in miserable silence for her punishment.

To Magyar, she seems genuinely upset, and Troth seems sincere.  Everything appears on the level._


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“There, there, no need to cry, Lissa,” Colmarr says, moving over to the little girl to comfort her, “...we’re just worried that the people who have the other children are too dangerous, for only you and Troth to handle.”


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Malachi nods, "See Lissa," he motions to everyone, "We all want to help. We have some other things we have to do first, though, since Captain Ben is gone."


----------



## Mallak (Jun 23, 2006)

_Naomi__ looks up with tears streaking the dust on her face._ "Captain Ben...is gone?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 23, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi__ looks up with tears streaking the dust on her face._ "Captain Ben...is gone?"




Mag feels heat rising in his cheeks, embarrassed by his suspicions, especially at the sight of Lissa's teary eyes. When she threatens to truly open the floodgates at news of the captain, Mag tries to dissuade her.

"He's wandered off, Lissa," Mag says, looking to the others for support. "We're trying very hard to find him, though. That's why we were so worried when you and Troth seemed to disappear; we haven't even found the captain yet, and we thought we'd lost track of you, as well. But now that you're back with us, we can get back on the trail."

[sblock=OOC]Ah, the joys of a Chaotic alignment: Mag feels high and mighty trying to sniff out lies in others, then turns around and start slinging them himself. 

Now, technically, everything he's said is true: the captain wandered off, and they _haven't_ found him (or his body) as of yet. I think, though, that Mag's implying enough that's not-fully-honest that I should probably be a good sport and roll a Bluff (+7 modifier) [/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 23, 2006)

Troth looks at his companions 'bah' 'ok' 'lets stick with the plan of tracking Capt Ben'   he looks down at Lissa 'we get them out of there girl, you got Troth's word on it' he pats the girl on her head and walks to the street when the others do.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 23, 2006)

*Grondar*

When all settles Grondar turns to go
I'll lead
He calls and heads to the town's morgue


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 24, 2006)

"Well," Malachi agrees with Mag, "I certainly don't see Captain Ben around. He's obviously gone someplace. No matter what, Adonai is with him, though."

Grondar looks to be ready to go, so Malachi also makes sure he is ready to go. "All right, let's be off."


----------



## mps42 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Denther*

" 'Other children'?" Denther asks as if coming out of a fog. "What do you mean 'other children', Troth?"
 Turning to the rest of the group. "As far as Cap'n Ben being 'gone' goes, we don't know much of anything except he wasn't on the ship and he's not here. This is a big city and I, for one have never been here before and wouldn't even begin to know where or how to find him except to ask the guards, and they seem to know even less than we do.
 "I know that, when it comes right down to it, I'm a simple shepherd. But, it seems to me, before we go trekking through the city, we need more information on here the cap'n was and who he spoke with."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 25, 2006)

*Troth Half-elf Barbarian*



			
				mps42 said:
			
		

> " 'Other children'?" Denther asks as if coming out of a fog. "What do you mean 'other children', Troth?"




As they walk to the main street 'Yes Denther, there are more children where Lissa escaped from, and we are helping them to escape when we find the Cap, we still need hm to sail the Pander Ban' 'the children are very close to where we stand now, but we must try to find the Captain first'


----------



## Druke (Jun 27, 2006)

*Wakil half elf Pali*

"Hold for a second,  let's think about this for a second.  Your injured you are carring a prisoner where do you go?   All the darker goings on in this town seem to lead back to the same one person.  So all of business on the shadier side are connected.  It would make since if there was a problem you would go to your closest sanctuary.  It is possible that the captin was takin to the holding cell nomrally reserved for younger children.  Now as much as I would like to we cannot rescue the Captin or the Girls right now because one very well could cause repercusions on the other.  I am tring to work out a plan now but before implementing it we need to know where both the girls and the Captin is being held.  I vote we go take a look at this gathering place Lissa is talking about."  

Pulling Mallachi aside and says in a lower voice,  "I need to be a shield to those girls and others in this town before we move on."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 27, 2006)

"That's true, Wakil," Malachi considers the thought, "But it shouldn't be difficult to _check_ the first place where the captain probably is... according to Mac, you see. Also, it might give us more information, which can't hurt. The more preparation we have, the higher chance of success we have."

When Wakil pulls him aside, he also says in a lower voice, "According to the information we have, the Captain is in the morgue. I'm hoping he's alive as much as you are, but let's not get ahead of ourselves. You _will_ be able to help those children, but in due time. We can't assume that there's just one bad guy here, and go killing evil and asking questions later. If we can find the note on the body of the captain, that could be pretty damning evidence... Remember, first let the enemy be revealed, then make your attack."


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag opens his mouth to say something, then stops himself, glancing furtively back to Lissa for a brief moment. As Wakil and Malachi confer, he hopes the more moderate priest of Adonai can cool off the god's warrior representative.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Come on Lissa, let’s not worry too much until we find out what’s going on,” Colmarr says comfortingly to the girl, as they make their way to the morgue.


----------



## Druke (Jun 30, 2006)

*Wakil half elf Pali*

Though knowing better Wakil turns and follows his comrades.  He would not want anything to happen to his friends in his absence.   He knows that sometime in the not to distant future the children would be saved.


----------



## Mallak (Jul 1, 2006)

_The group makes their way down to the south side of the docks and out along the southern jetty to a small, wooden-walled building.  The front door is open.  Inside is a small reception area with a second doorway leading further into the building blocked off by a curtain.  The reception area is empty, but muffled voices can be heard from the back room._

"...for bringing 'em in.  We always get a few more stiffs 'round the full moon."

_The curtain parts and three men walk through.  Two are junior guards; the third is barechested and dressed in overalls.  He must be the undertaker._

"You've sent over to his family, yep?  Well, then, everything should be in order.  Ya'll come back now, ya here?"  _The undertaker smiles and waves as the two guards head out, both looking rather uncomfortable.  The man then turns to the group._ "Now, what kin I do ye for?  Are ya pickin' up or droppin' off?"


----------



## Druke (Jul 1, 2006)

*Wakil half elf Pali*

Examining the goods and then possible picking up.  How many did you have come in last night?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 1, 2006)

Troth stays at the reception room, even if the others go further inside. 'Im taking a seat people' he makes a sign to Grondar that he is guarding this room and the entrance.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 1, 2006)

Grondar nods to Troth and waits for the undertaker to answer Wakil


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Malachi looks around the place. _<Such a disregard...>_ He stays quiet, though, waiting for the gentleman's answer.


----------



## Mallak (Jul 2, 2006)

Wakil said:
			
		

> "Examining the goods and then possible picking up. How many did you have come in last night?"




"Last night? None, really.  Was 'specting more business, what with the riots, but apparently the healers managed to get most of 'em patched up." _The man seems almost disappointed at that.  He cheers up a moment later when he says,_ "There's still a few that might take to disease, though, so we'll see how it goes.  Anyway, we did have one poor bastard come in early this morning.  Burned up pretty bad, he is.  Still trying to get an ID on him, though I don't hold out much hope for it.  Then there was the stiff they pulled outta the bay this morning.  Local tough guy.  He got on the wrong side of some sailors is my guess.  Got himself a nasty bump on the noggin and a belly full of sea water.  Contestant number three just came in, so we'll see if anyone comes by missing a body.  And here you are!" _He smiles big, spreading his arms wide._ "Come, come, take a look!" _He sweeps aside the back curtain, ushering those willing party members into the next room.

The space is dark, without windows.  Two lit lamps hanging from the ceiling shed light on a gruesome scene.  Laid out along the back wall, wrapped in sackcloth, are three dead bodies.  The first is ugly and bloated, his face a blackish-blue.  There is a large, ragged gash in his forehead.  The second man appears unharmed from the neck up, though his face is contorted in a grimace of pain.  The final body is completely covered._

"So, you see anything you like?" _the undertaker asks with a twinkle in his eye._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 2, 2006)

*Grondar*

Grondar looks at the others, he doesn't recognize the thug that drowned, but the other one might took a punch from him sometime in the past.
He smiles to himself as he sees the one with the pain grimace, but shake it off immediately and turn to the undertaker 
Yeah, show me the covered one, and what left of his outfit as well.


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

"Say, Lissa, this is all boring grown up stuff. Have I ever shown you my juggling?" Mag says brightly. He tries to catch Colmarr's eye to indicate he'll distract the girl while the gnome inspects the body. He rather hopes Colmarr has some kind of magic that might identify the burned corpse if it's as unrecognizable as the story would indicate.

For himself, though, he stays in the lobby, grabbing up his remaining sling bullets and juggling for Lissa, slowly adding in more bullets and complicating the pattern as he goes, playing off fumbles with his usual clowning attitude.

[sblock]I would assume juggling falls under Sleight of Hand, though I'm not sure. That's at a +10 for Mag. +6 to Perform (act) if that's helpful, too[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 3, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Leaving Naomi behind in Magyar’s care with a grateful nod, Colmarr heads in to look at he bodies. Recognising that the first is probably the man who hit his head and fell in the water, he wonders if the second was the swimmer, as he makes his way over to the covered body. Waiting while Grondar asks to see the covered body and it’s clothing, Colmarr then adds, “Did this one come in with any personal possessions? If so we’ll want to see them too, if the body is too hard to identify.”


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Malachi says a quiet prayer, hoping that these souls will be taken by Adonai.


----------



## Mallak (Jul 10, 2006)

Grondar said:
			
		

> Yeah, show me the covered one, and what left of his outfit as well.





			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> “Did this one come in with any personal possessions? If so we’ll want to see them too, if the body is too hard to identify.”



"Ah, yes, Contestant Number One.  Can't say as there's much left of 'em.  No possessions ta speak of." _The undertaker speaks as he walks over to the covered body._ "Those weak of stomach might wanna turn away," _he says with a grin, and he throws back the covering._

_In the outer room, Magyar begins to juggle the small sling bullets between his hands.  Due to their small size and mass, they're more difficult to juggle than good ol' balls.  Still, he manages to get a good three-ball cascade, shower, and a four-ball interlocking circles pattern.  Naomi laughs and smiles, moving up to Mag with an intent look in her eye.  Quick as a cat, she snatches one of the bullets from the pattern.  When she tries to snag another, the whole thing disintegrates and sling bullets fly everywhere, forcing Denther and Braer to step quickly to avoid being thwacked.  She laughs, scampering around and collecting the errant metal balls.  She gives one back to Magyar and holds the other three in her hands._ "Can you teach me to juggle?" _she asks with a bright look._

_Troth lounges at the entrace to the mortuary, watching the city.  He smiles at the antics of the little girl._

_As Malachi whispers his prayer to Adonai, the undertaker throws back the black covering.  A smell that was lingering in the background suddenly hits them full force, like a solid, tangible wall of burnt, decaying meat.  [sblock=For Those Not Weak of Stomach]The body below rests in a pool of dark ichor and is barely recognizable as human.  The flesh is blackened and twisted, dark red in some places and white in others where the bone shows through.  If he were at one time wearing clothes, they were either burnt away or became indistinguishable from his flesh.  The body is that of a large-boned male, but more cannot be determined without closer inspection.[/sblock]_


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 10, 2006)

_<Ugh.>_ Malachi goes to the burnt body, to examine the corpse closer. He looks around for gloves and a smock, at least, and then he starts an inspection proper. "Pardon while I ..." But he can't think of a way to explain this to the undertaker, so he decides to change the subject, "What did you say your name was?"

ooc: Heal +4, taking 20 if possible to ... kind of like an autopsy, but more trying to distinguish what everything is first. I'd ideally like to find intact pieces of flesh, possible tatoos or colorations. I'm also looking for any intact pieces of cloth--if a pocket melted shut, its contents could be useful, if there's any cloth left at all, the backside would reveal the color clothing the person was wearing--or I could cut the cloth to see the color inside. I'd also like to measure the proportions of the body to possibly compare them with what I remember of the captain.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 11, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Pinching his nose before the undertaker throws back the covering, as the odor is already rather strong in his sensitive nose, Colmarr moves up to look at the remains. “Well there’s not much to look at, so I think I’ll leave the inspection to you Malachi,” Colmarr remarks, his voice sounding hollow, as he continues to hold his nose and watch, his breathing shallow.


----------



## jkason (Jul 11, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag plays the good-natured bufoon for Lissa as she takes his cascade apart. 



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Quick as a cat, she snatches one of the bullets from the pattern.  When she tries to snag another, the whole thing disintegrates and sling bullets fly everywhere, forcing Denther and Braer to step quickly to avoid being thwacked.  She laughs, scampering around and collecting the errant metal balls. She gives one back to Magyar and holds the other three in her hands._ "Can you teach me to juggle?" _she asks with a bright look._




"Well, you certainly have fast hands, which is a start," Mag says, glad he's chanced on something that will likely fill quite a bit of time. "You should know, though, that learning to juggle takes some time. You have to have patience and do some less showy things before you get to the end result.

"To start with, give me back all but one of the bullets," the performer says, falling back on the speech he remembers his father giving him when he first started. "Juggling's all about control. If one ball--er, bullet--is off by just a little, you could wind up with nothing more than a big mess. So you start with one."

Here, Mag tucks one elbow in near his side and holds his hand out palm up, parallel with the floor. With a flick of his wrist, he tosses the bullet in his hand straight up. It reaches about the height of his ear, then falls back into the center of his waiting palm.

"That's your first toss," Mag says. "You want to make sure the ball always goes to the same height, and that you never have to move your hand to catch it. Once you can do that with both your right and left hands, we'll try a cross-hand toss and catch."


----------



## Mallak (Jul 13, 2006)

_A dirty butcher's smock hangs on the wall near the entrance to the room.  There are some canvas gloves in the pocket.  Malachi dons these and begins his inspection of the body._


			
				Malachi said:
			
		

> "What did you say your name was?"



"Eh, my name's Sam, Sam Hill.  Wot'd you say yore name was?" _In an aside to the little gnome, he says,_ "You think yer friend otter be pokin' around the body like that?  He's liable to make it mad."

_Malachi slowly works his way over the body from head to...foot stump.  The flesh still retains some warmth, but whether from the fire of the night or the heat of the day, it's hard to say.  Hello, what's this?  There is a small puncture wound in the left side of the rib cage, about a quarter inch across.  The flesh peels away at the edges to reveal the ribs underneath.  They have been chipped, as if struck by a sharp object.  There is neither light nor room enough to see into the chest cavity, but Malachi suspects it is not unlikely that the metal head of a small crossbow bolt or arrow might be lodged in there.  He revisits the skull and some impressions he noticed earlier.  A section just above and behind the left ear is cracked and broken, as if struck by a heavy, blunt object.  Continuing with his inspection, Malachi uses his dagger to cut away bits of what might have been a blue wool jacket and brown canvas pants from the skin to which they are fused.  The proportions of the body seem to be right for the captain, too.  Malachi doesn't think Captain Ben wore any jewelry, but if he did, there's no sign of it on the body.

In the outer room, Naomi listens intently to Magyar before making a few tosses.  Her stance is passable for a first time juggler, but her throws are completely wild.  After a few energetic attempts, she jumps to throwing the little ball up with her right hand, lunging and catching it with her left, and transfering back to her right, sort of a spastic one ball shower._ "Look, Magyar, I'm juggling!  Give me more!" 

_The smell of burnt flesh is beginning to waft past the doorway where Malachi is performing his examination.  Naomi wrinkles her nose and coughs, fumbling the bullet._ "Oh, that smells aweful!  Did somebody burn something?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“I don’t know, Sam. Do a lot of bodies around here get mad?” Colmarr asks, curious as to what exaclty the undertaker means.


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> In the outer room, Naomi listens intently to Magyar before making a few tosses.  Her stance is passable for a first time juggler, but her throws are completely wild.  After a few energetic attempts, she jumps to throwing the little ball up with her right hand, lunging and catching it with her left, and transfering back to her right, sort of a spastic one ball shower.[/i]  "Look, Magyar, I'm juggling!  Give me more!"
> 
> _The smell of burnt flesh is beginning to waft past the doorway where Malachi is performing his examination.  Naomi wrinkles her nose and coughs, fumbling the bullet._ "Oh, that smells aweful!  Did somebody burn something?"




Magyar knees in order to retrieve the bullet--and not-coincidentally cover his own response to the smell. When he hold the bullet up, he's all smiles. 

"Guess Colmarr isn't always such a great cook, huh?" Mag says with a wink. "Let's move this outside, then, shall we?"

Assuming Lissa agrees, he starts in on his lessons again.

"Now, remember, Lissa, a juggler never lets what he's juggling move him. Feet planted, hands in the same spot, and when you toss--" Here he demonstrates, a slight flick of the right wrist sending the bullet in a perfect arc to the height of his eyes, then falling in the center of his left palm without his having to move or look--"you control where the ball goes."

For a moment, Mag seems to consider something. He looks back toward the entrance of the morgue, opens his mouth as if to speak, stops. He turns back to Lissa, kneeling so he's at her hieght as he presents the bullet back to her.

"My father said juggling should always use as little movement as possible; it's mind over matter. How about you try now. See if you can't ... _think_ the ball from one hand to the other."


----------



## Mallak (Jul 13, 2006)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> “I don’t know, Sam. Do a lot of bodies around here get mad?” Colmarr asks, curious as to what exaclty the undertaker means.



"Oh, I've seen a body two weeks inna grave, an' the last man what touched and prodded him like yonder necrophile--" _he waggles a hand at the healer_ "--fall down an' join 'im.  Now, that's a madness you don't wanna mess with!"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Well that body was probably diseased or something. I don’t think that’ll be the case for our fellow here, with him having burned in the fire and all after some incident left him unable to escape it. This is the entire body, correct, there weren’t any...extra pieces...were there?” Colmarr asks sheepishly, as he moves around to get a better look at the foot stump.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> "Eh, my name's Sam, Sam Hill.  Wot'd you say yore name was?" _In an aside to the little gnome, he says,_ "You think yer friend otter be pokin' around the body like that?  He's liable to make it mad."





			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Oh, I've seen a body two weeks inna grave, an' the last man what touched and prodded him like yonder necrophile--" _he waggles a hand at the healer_ "--fall down an' join 'im.  Now, that's a madness you don't wanna mess with!"



Malachi looks up as he's inspecting the body, briefly, to look at Sam, and then he turns back to his work. "Malachi Oruna. _Priest_ of the deity Adonai, who seeks to bring peace and purity to the world and rid it of those who would seek to harm it." He works a bit longer. "_Not_ a necrophile, and please do not refer to me as such. This man may have been someone we lost recently."


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Malachi slowly works his way over the body from head to...foot stump.  The flesh still retains some warmth, but whether from the fire of the night or the heat of the day, it's hard to say.  Hello, what's this?  There is a small puncture wound in the left side of the rib cage, about a quarter inch across.  The flesh peels away at the edges to reveal the ribs underneath.  They have been chipped, as if struck by a sharp object.  There is neither light nor room enough to see into the chest cavity, but Malachi suspects it is not unlikely that the metal head of a small crossbow bolt or arrow might be lodged in there.  He revisits the skull and some impressions he noticed earlier.  A section just above and behind the left ear is cracked and broken, as if struck by a heavy, blunt object.  Continuing with his inspection, Malachi uses his dagger to cut away bits of what might have been a blue wool jacket and brown canvas pants from the skin to which they are fused.  The proportions of the body seem to be right for the captain, too.  Malachi doesn't think Captain Ben wore any jewelry, but if he did, there's no sign of it on the body._



Malachi tries to explain this to his companions. "... This  man was obviously attacked before being burned. There's a stab mark here--I'd guess from a bolt or an arrow--and he was also knocked on his head. I'd guess he was killed before he burned, or at least he took quite a lot of damage." Malachi is silent for a while as he further inspects. "Blue wool jacket, brown canvas pants... well, a very common captain's clothing. And he's about the right proportions. This is pretty likely to have been Ben." Malachi pauses again, and doesn't move. The realization is starting to sink in. The captain _is_ dead.

He looks over the body again, and replaces the cover and takes off the smock and gloves, disappointedly. "And, it wasn't as useful as I thought. Couldn't even find the note."
[sblock=OOC]The captain _was_ wearing something like this, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 24, 2006)

Troth looks how magyar entretains the girl with the corner of his eye while he guards the door and looks outside to see if they are followed or if he recognizes anyone from the former night.

spot +1


----------



## Mallak (Jul 27, 2006)

Magyar said:
			
		

> "Now, remember, Lissa, a juggler never lets what he's juggling move him. Feet planted, hands in the same spot, and when you toss--" Here he demonstrates, a slight flick of the right wrist sending the bullet in a perfect arc to the height of his eyes, then falling in the center of his left palm without his having to move or look--"you control where the ball goes."
> 
> For a moment, Mag seems to consider something. He looks back toward the entrance of the morgue, opens his mouth as if to speak, stops. He turns back to Lissa, kneeling so he's at her hieght as he presents the bullet back to her.
> 
> "My father said juggling should always use as little movement as possible; it's mind over matter. How about you try now. See if you can't ... _think_ the ball from one hand to the other."



"Hmmm..."  _Naomi__ scrunches up her brow and begins to concentrate on the ball in her palm.  She gives a little flick of her wrist and it bounces up into the air, coming back to rest in her hand.  She does this several times._



			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> “Well that body was probably diseased or something. I don’t think that’ll be the case for our fellow here, with him having burned in the fire and all after some incident left him unable to escape it."



"Well, you say what you like, just don't go gettin' 'im mad."


			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> "This is the entire body, correct, there weren’t any...extra pieces...were there?” Colmarr asks sheepishly, as he moves around to get a better look at the foot stump.



"Hey, what you see is what I got.  But, if you're looking for extra pieces, I get those in every now and then.  Anything particular you have in mind?  I don't exactly special order, but I can keep an eye out."

_As Malachi explains about the wounds sustained by the body, Sam tries to see without getting too close._ "Don't go pokin' 'im too much, now.  Guys what been stabbed tend to not appreciate that."

[sblock=OOC]Yes, the captain was wearing something like what Malachi found.  All evidence points to this body being that of the captain.[/sblock]
_Back outside, Troth sees Naomi fumble the bullet from the corner of his eye.  The heavy ball strike a rock and, improbably, it *bounces* off the ground, flying back into her hand._ "Didja see, Magyar, didja see!?  I juggled it off the ground!" _The little girl jumps up and down, clapping her hands with glee._ "Am I ready for more balls, yet, Magyar, am I?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 27, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Ah, no, nothing like that. Just wondering if perhaps there was more of this foot about,” Colmarr says pointing at the foot stump, as he wonders if the captain could have disguised such an injury.


----------



## Mallak (Jul 28, 2006)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> “Ah, no, nothing like that. Just wondering if perhaps there was more of this foot about,” Colmarr says pointing at the foot stump, as he wonders if the captain could have disguised such an injury.



"Oh, I suspect the fire et that." _A close inspection reveals that the fire may indeed have "et" the foot, burning the phalanges and fusing what was left into a fleshy lump._


----------



## unleashed (Jul 28, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Ah, I see. I wonder what happened to his boots then...”


----------



## jkason (Jul 28, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Hmmm..."  _Naomi__ scrunches up her brow and begins to concentrate on the ball in her palm.  She gives a little flick of her wrist and it bounces up into the air, coming back to rest in her hand.  She does this several times._
> 
> _Back outside, Troth sees Naomi fumble the bullet from the corner of his eye.  The heavy ball strike a rock and, improbably, it *bounces* off the ground, flying back into her hand._ "Didja see, Magyar, didja see!?  I juggled it off the ground!" _The little girl jumps up and down, clapping her hands with glee._ "Am I ready for more balls, yet, Magyar, am I?"




Magyar raises an eyebrow at the ball's movements, then an enigmatic smile falls into place.

"Certainly, Lissa," he says. Now he holds two bullets, one in each hand. "Once you start adding balls, you're just repeating what you did with one. The only difference is that they're crossing in the air because of your timing." Mag demonstrates, tossing the first ball from his right to his left, then sending the second from left to right just as the first reaches the apex of its arc. He pauses a moment, then repreats.

"There's still a pause in the middle when you only have two balls," he admits, "But you want that until you get used to the pattern." Now he hands over a second bullet to Lissa, saying "Just like before, Lissa: you make the bullets land where you want them with as little movement as possible; you're in charge of where they go, not the other way around."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 28, 2006)

*Grondar*

So what now?
Grondar asks and glance at the captain's body
Shall we pay a visit to that Dietrich guy


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _As Malachi explains about the wounds sustained by the body, Sam tries to see without getting too close._ "Don't go pokin' 'im too much, now.  Guys what been stabbed tend to not appreciate that."



Malachi returns the gloves and the smock to their places, and gives Sam an odd look. "You seem to think you know a lot about the not-quite dead, don't you? I'm certainly not an expert, but how often have you seen that sort of thing?"


----------



## Mallak (Jul 30, 2006)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> “Ah, I see. I wonder what happened to his boots then...”





			
				Malachi said:
			
		

> "You seem to think you know a lot about the not-quite dead, don't you? I'm certainly not an expert, but how often have you seen that sort of thing?"



"Ah, err..."



			
				Grondar said:
			
		

> "Shall we pay a visit to that Dietrich guy?"



"Well, ya'll no doubt got places ta go, people ta see.  Sorry it worked out like this an' all, wot with yer captain bein' dead.  Ya'll can feel free ta take 'im an' be on yer way, then, eh?  Gotta sail with the tide an' all that, right?"

_Outside, Naomi accepts the second bullet from Magyar and begins to toss them back and forth just like Mag showed her.  Her rhythm is looking good when the two bullets collide in mid-air, flying off to either side.  She ducks out of the way as the bullets hit the dirt and bounce down opposite sides of the jetty, dissappearing into the ocean where it foams against the rocks.  Naomi's hands fly up to her mouth with a small gasp, and she turns to Magyar with frightened eyes._ "I'm so sorry, Magyar, I didn't mean to lose them, honest!  I...they...I didn't mean for them to hit together like that." _She hangs her head and begins to sob quietly.

Overhead, seagulls cry out as they dip and glide on the breeze._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> "Ah, err..."
> 
> "Well, ya'll no doubt got places ta go, people ta see.  Sorry it worked out like this an' all, wot with yer captain bein' dead.  Ya'll can feel free ta take 'im an' be on yer way, then, eh?  Gotta sail with the tide an' all that, right?"



"Well," Malachi looks at his companions. "I think we can delay another minute or two to hear you explanation of your experience with the living dead."


----------



## Mallak (Jul 31, 2006)

Malachi said:
			
		

> "Well," Malachi looks at his companions. "I think we can delay another minute or two to hear you explanation of your experience with the living dead."



"Well, I'd love ta stay 'n' chat, but I'm closin' up fer lunch, so if ya'll don't mind, you can be takin' yer captain an' goin' now, thanks." _The undertaker definitely seems uncomfortable with talk of undead._

[sblock=OOC]Undead are unsubstantiated creatures of legend and nightmare among humans.  The elves have tales of the Dark Elves in the mountains east of Celador that practice evil magics thought to raise dead corpses.  The gnomes have tales of mad scientists who sought to do the same.  No one in the party has ever encountered undead directly, nor knows anyone who has.  Stories regarding undead are always of the form, "My best friend's cousin's brother-in-law's sister's maid knew this guy once..."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 1, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Despite the fact I’m still not absolutely sure it is our captain, though it seems highly likely that it is. How exactly do you propose we remove the body without a conveyance of some kind, as it’s not really in any condition to be carried by hand?” Colmarr asks the undertaker.


----------



## Mallak (Aug 1, 2006)

"Eh..." _Sam glances at the corpse, then back at the men._ "I thought you'd just kinda..." _He makes a lifting motion with his hands, glancing hopefully from the party to the corpse and back again.  Finally, he scratches his head with a dirty finger, looking at the body._ "Well, you could roll it up in that piece of canvas, I suppose." _He gestures at the cloth that was covering the body.  It looks like a torn piece of sail, but it could work to carry the body._


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Outside, Naomi accepts the second bullet from Magyar and begins to toss them back and forth just like Mag showed her.  Her rhythm is looking good when the two bullets collide in mid-air, flying off to either side.  She ducks out of the way as the bullets hit the dirt and bounce down opposite sides of the jetty, dissappearing into the ocean where it foams against the rocks.  Naomi's hands fly up to her mouth with a small gasp, and she turns to Magyar with frightened eyes._ "I'm so sorry, Magyar, I didn't mean to lose them, honest!  I...they...I didn't mean for them to hit together like that." _She hangs her head and begins to sob quietly.
> 
> Overhead, seagulls cry out as they dip and glide on the breeze._




Magyar watches his ammunition fall out of sight, then shrugs: this is what comes of playing with weapons, he supposes.

"It's not a problem, Lissa," he assures the girl. "Do you have any idea how many pins and juggling balls I lost or ruined when I was trying to learn? And let's not even talk about the damage I did to the tent when I started practicing with torches." He smiles warmly. "We'll just have to be on the lookout for some bean sacks, I think. They're easier to handle, and they don't roll if you drop them. And we can maybe dye them bright colors, even."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 1, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Eh..." _Sam glances at the corpse, then back at the men._ "I thought you'd just kinda..." _He makes a lifting motion with his hands, glancing hopefully from the party to the corpse and back again.  Finally, he scratches his head with a dirty finger, looking at the body._ "Well, you could roll it up in that piece of canvas, I suppose." _He gestures at the cloth that was covering the body.  It looks like a torn piece of sail, but it could work to carry the body._



“Well don’t look at me to carry the body boys, I’d be lucky if I could drag it,” Colmarr remarks, while looking at his companions. “I’ll go check everyone’s ready to go, while you sort this out,” he says as he leaves the viewing room, relieved to be able to breathe properly once again.

Once out front Colmarr shakes his head sadly, before declaring softly, “We should be out of here in a few minutes, though it seems the tidings are not good.”


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 1, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> [COLOR=silver“We should be out of here in a few minutes, though it seems the tidings are not good.”[/COLOR]




Troth hears the gnome talking and walks inside again 'where are we to go next little one? the corpse you just saw it wouldnt be....you know.... the captain?'


----------



## unleashed (Aug 1, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Well Grondar has asked if we should pay Dietrich a visit next, which seems an obvious and necessary next step in finding out what happened last night. Though we’ll need to put the body somewhere first, as it does appear to be the captain,” Colmarr says, finishing with another sad shake of his head, “I just can’t believe he’s gone...”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2006)

*Grondar*

Friends
Says Grondar
The most fairly thing to do and honor the captain is to let the waves and the deep ocean to carry his body to a resting place, the most appropriate burial place is the depth of the sea.
I can carry him, as long as we wrap him with something.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Malachi looks at the sheet covering the body, "Do we even have to take him? I'm pretty sure there's nothing on his body that's of any use. Maybe our friend Sam here has connections for a proper burial." He looks at Sam, "What do you say, Sam? Though, I certainly wouldn't mind presiding over such a ceremony."


----------



## Mallak (Aug 2, 2006)

Magyar said:
			
		

> "It's not a problem, Lissa," he assures the girl. "Do you have any idea how many pins and juggling balls I lost or ruined when I was trying to learn? And let's not even talk about the damage I did to the tent when I started practicing with torches." He smiles warmly. "We'll just have to be on the lookout for some bean sacks, I think. They're easier to handle, and they don't roll if you drop them. And we can maybe dye them bright colors, even."



_Naomi__ forgets all about her tears when Magyar mentions torches.  Her eyes get very large and round._ "You juggled _fire_!?  When do you think I can do that, Magyar?"



			
				Malachi said:
			
		

> "Maybe our friend Sam here has connections for a proper burial." He looks at Sam, "What do you say, Sam? Though, I certainly wouldn't mind presiding over such a ceremony."



"Oh, bodies as what's not claimed get loaded onta tha garbage scow with the rest of the trash every other day and go out ta sea.  'Ceptin' when tha weather's rough, of course.  Then it tends to pile up somethin' fierce.  You do _not_ want to be downwind of _Gutter Stu_ after a two week storm, let me tell ya!"


----------



## jkason (Aug 2, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi__ forgets all about her tears when Magyar mentions torches.  Her eyes get very large and round._ "You juggled _fire_!?  When do you think I can do that, Magyar?"




Mag suppresses the sudden image of the entire ship ablaze with a tiny Lissa tearfully apologizing on deck. He smiles. 

"There's still a few steps in between," he says noncommittally.

He has to hold in his sigh of relief when he sees Colmarr emerge from the building.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well Grondar has asked if we should pay Dietrich a visit next, which seems an obvious and necessary next step in finding out what happened last night. Though we’ll need to put the body somewhere first, as it does appear to be the captain,” Colmarr says, finishing with another sad shake of his head, “I just can’t believe he’s gone...”




The former stage magician bites his lip and suddenly feels very small. "We should definitely get what supplies we need, then. We should be ready when news gets out." Glancing to Troth to indicate he should keep an eye on Lissa, Mag comes in closer to whisper to Colmarr "I don't know much of anything about maritime law. What do you suppose happens to the ship in this case?"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 2, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> The former stage magician bites his lip and suddenly feels very small. "We should definitely get what supplies we need, then. We should be ready when news gets out." Glancing to Troth to indicate he should keep an eye on Lissa, Mag comes in closer to whisper to Colmarr "I don't know much of anything about maritime law. What do you suppose happens to the ship in this case?"



Colmarr shrugs as he replies quietly, “I don’t know, but I suppose possession would count for something...in a lawful port. Here though, I wouldn’t put it past Bledsum to try claiming the ship, by falsifying a document to give himself a prior claim to the ship and it’s cargo, after being slighted by the captain earlier.”


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 3, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> Glancing to Troth to indicate he should keep an eye on Lissa, Mag comes in closer to whisper to Colmarr




Troth looks down at the girl and lift her to hold her in his arms 'when we got a chanse we are going to retuch yor disguise' he turns to the others 'lets get out of here' 'and go see this Dietrich person' 'we can pick up the captain later this night and give him a worthy burrial from the ship' he looks at the undertaker 'can you hold the body of our captain to this night or even to tomoroow night?'


----------



## Mallak (Aug 3, 2006)

Troth said:
			
		

> Troth looks down at the girl and lift her to hold her in his arms 'when we got a chanse we are going to retuch yor disguise' he turns to the others 'lets get out of here' 'and go see this Dietrich person' 'we can pick up the captain later this night and give him a worthy burrial from the ship' he looks at the undertaker 'can you hold the body of our captain to this night or even to tomoroow night?'



_The undertaker stands in the doorway to the morgue._ "Oh, I can hold the body overnight, sure enough, but one way or t'other, he's outta here tomorrow morning."

_Naomi looks from Troth to the others with frightened eyes._ "Wha--Where's Captain Ben?"

_Sam glances at the little girl, and his face screws up into a look of concentration._ "Say, don't I know you...?  You look familiar..."

_Naomi turns and buries her face in Troth's shoulder._


----------



## mps42 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Denther*

Stands quietly with the group, collecting is thoughts about the captain whom, it seems, he barely knew.
 Naomi looks from Troth to the others with frightened eyes. "Wha--Where's Captain Ben?"
 Denther stoops down do his face is at her level and says "We're not sure, Naomi. We know he went into that house that we visited earlier but we're not sure where he went from there." He gives ahard glance to the others.
 Denther stands and walks to the group and quietly says "If this is the captain, lets hold that information a bit longer. A distraught child is one complication we don't need right now.
 "Besides, what I said is true. We're not _sure_ it's the captian. Lets try to get a bit more confirmation before we go burying bodies."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“That sounds like a plan, Denther, so let’s go see Dietrich, and see if he can shed some light on things,” Colmarr remarks, glad someone else still isn’t convinced. “We’ll be in touch, Sam.”


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Malachi looks back and the cover over the body, and then back at the party. _<The evidence is _fairly_ definitive... that was more than likely the captain... but the body is a bit too burned to be able to tell for sure, though we have to work on the assumption that the captain is dead.>_ "Yes, let's go."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 4, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _The undertaker stands in the doorway to the morgue._ "Oh, I can hold the body overnight, sure enough, but one way or t'other, he's outta here tomorrow morning."
> 
> _Naomi looks from Troth to the others with frightened eyes._ "Wha--Where's Captain Ben?"
> 
> ...




'Nah you dont know her shes Colmarr little sister' he turns to the door and goes outside as he says 'hold the body until tomorrow then i personaly come and get him with something to keep the body in' 


Bluff +6


----------



## Mallak (Aug 4, 2006)

_The party leaves Sam the undertaker scratching his head as they head back into town, headed for Dietrich's shop on Holly and Wall street.  Along the way, Wakil remember's the tavern-girl Eloise's suggestion about armor, and the party swings through the merchant district to beef up their equipment.  The guard presence on the street has noticably increased from this morning, and the atmosphere is feeling more oppressive.  Though the sun is shining brightly, the old sailors say it feels like a mother of a storm is coming in.

Troth, Colmarr, and Magyar have the feeling the party is being watched.  However, they make it to Dietrich's pawn shop without incident.

The pawn shop is in a narrow space between a potter and a weaver.  It has no sign hanging out front, just a little wooden plaque on the door: "Dietrich's Goods Shop."  The party walks by it twice before they spot the place.  Inside, "Dietrich's Goods Shop" is a dusty hole-in-the-wall, dark and uninviting.  A scurrilous looking fellow with slicked back jet-black hair and a bright lime green coat with orange plaid pants leans on a counter off to the side, chewing on a straw and fiddling with a small wooden box between his hands.  He looks up when the party enters, a blank stare on his face.  He takes in their number, size, and gear, and a greasy smile splits his lips.  He tosses the box off to the side and spreads his hands wide in a welcoming, placating gesture._

"Well, now, what can I do fer you fine, adventurous lookin' gennelmen?  Feel free to take a look aroun'.  Everythin's on sale teday, half-off."


----------



## jkason (Aug 4, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Inside, "Dietrich's Goods Shop" is a dusty hole-in-the-wall, dark and uninviting.  A scurrilous looking fellow with slicked back jet-black hair and a bright lime green coat with orange plaid pants leans on a counter off to the side, chewing on a straw and fiddling with a small wooden box between his hands.  He looks up when the party enters, a blank stare on his face.  He takes in their number, size, and gear, and a greasy smile splits his lips.  He tosses the box off to the side and spreads his hands wide in a welcoming, placating gesture._
> 
> "Well, now, what can I do fer you fine, adventurous lookin' gennelmen?  Feel free to take a look aroun'.  Everythin's on sale teday, half-off."




Magyar's eyes go wide and he steps forward with an animated enthusiasm his fellows haven't seen before. 

"We have just heard the most _amazing_ tale," he chatters forth. "Last night there was a devestating fire at The Arrow in the Bull tavern. But for a chap named Deitrich warning the establishment in time to get the bucket brigade started, untold numbers would have died, especially if it had spread to the rest of the town. I like to think myself a good man, but that man ... that _hero_, well, he shows me up without even trying. Are you him?"

Here, Mag holds out his hand, all smiling admiration, to the man at the counter.

[sblock=skill mods]Bluff +7
Diplomacy +4
Gather Information +3
Sense Motive +5[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 5, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr smirks almost imperceptibly, as Magyar plays up to Dietrich, before doing exactly as the proprietor says and taking a look around the shop. He is particularly searching for items that might have come from Captain Turion.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 5, 2006)

Malachi leans against a nearby wall, watcing this Dietrich, trying to anticipate his reactions.

ooc: sense motive +4


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 5, 2006)

Troth puts Naomi down on the ground and walks over to Malachi that is leaning to the wall. Seeing his loking at Dietrich, Troth turns his attention to his sourundings having that sensation of beeing watched.

spot +1


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2006)

*Grondar*

Grondar stays in the street, watching the passers by.


----------



## mps42 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Denther*

Denther will step outside and look for the nearest alleyway so he can try to get behind this shop.
 To Grondar "Right now, I trust the people in this town as far as I could spit them, I'm gonna see if I can get behind this place and watch the back."


----------



## Mallak (Aug 10, 2006)

_As Magyar speaks, the proprieter's eyes get bigger and his smile grows wider.  He puffs up his chest, standing a little straighter, and pumps Magyar's hand enthusiastically._

"Well, I don't like ta brag, but if you're lookin' fer Dietrich the, what did you call him, hero?  If you're lookin' fer Dietrich the Hero, you've come te the right place.  You're lookin' at him.  Now, now, I know what you're thinkin'.  A guy with an amazing shop like mine should be more concerned for his own well-being in order to look after all these priceless artifacts, but when I saw the flames spring up, why, I couldn't help myself, I had ta get the warning out.  It's true, a lesser man may have succumbed to the smoke and flames, but I couldn't let a little thing like lack of air and searing heat stop me from saving those helpless people and, ultimately, the town itself, right?  What kinda decent fellow would I be then?"

_Colmarr wanders around the shop followed by Naomi._ "Hey, you! _Dietrich calls to them._ "Watch your girl, there.  You break it, you bought it." _Looking over his wares, the man's words are laughable.  There are shelves and shelves of what appears to be mostly junk: old, battered candlesticks, flatware and dishes, busted musical instruments, mostly broken costume jewelry, and pieces of what might be considered "art".  There is very little of value there, and likely nothing that would have belonged to the captain.

Malachi leans against the wall, watching Dietrich's reactions.  Magyar seems to have the man completely hoodwinked.

Troth keeps an eye on the door.  The traffic on the street is light, and he doesn't see anyone overly suspicious looking.  Near the back of the shop is a dark alcove with a door.  No doubt it leads to private apartments either in the back of the shop or above the shop.

From his place on the street, Grondar can see much more.  He'll be the first to spot trouble, no doubt, if it comes along.  Wakil stands across from him, covering the other side of the street.

Denther looks for a way to get around behind the pawn shop.  The buildings here are two-story brick and mortar built with adjoining walls.  He wanders down the street a bit and squeezes into a small alley that runs along the side of the potter's shop.  Above him, overlapping eaves cast the alley into deep shadow.  The ranger quickly moves through the alley to the back of the building where another alley joins the first one at a right angle.  The pawn shop does indeed have a back door.  A full rain barrel sits near the stoop._


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 14, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Troth keeps an eye on the door.  The traffic on the street is light, and he doesn't see anyone overly suspicious looking.  Near the back of the shop is a dark alcove with a door.  No doubt it leads to private apartments either in the back of the shop or above the shop.




Troth walks around in the little shop looking at the various items as he goeshe starts moving towards the dark alcove to take a better look.


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Colmarr wanders around the shop followed by Naomi._ "Hey, you! _Dietrich calls to them._ "Watch your girl, there.  You break it, you bought it." _Looking over his wares, the man's words are laughable.  There are shelves and shelves of what appears to be mostly junk: old, battered candlesticks, flatware and dishes, busted musical instruments, mostly broken costume jewelry, and pieces of what might be considered "art".  There is very little of value there, and likely nothing that would have belonged to the captain._




"No worries 'bout them, friend," Mag says. "They're gnomes, so she just looks younger than she is, right?"

Here Mag leans in conspiratorily. "Besides, now that I've found you, I've _got_ to hear the details on this adventure of yours. You know folks are saying there was some sort of ... _incident_ in the back room just as the fire started. Scary stuff. Obviously, with so many other innocents at stake, you wouldn't have time to deal with a few ruffians (though we all know you'd have made short work of them), but is it true? Were there men crazy enough to brawl in that blaze?"


----------



## Mallak (Aug 21, 2006)

Magyar said:
			
		

> "No worries 'bout them, friend," Mag says. "They're gnomes, so she just looks younger than she is, right?"



"Gnomes, eh?  Filthy buggers," _Dietrich mutters under his breath._ "They all got light fingers, can't trust further 'an you can throw 'em.  Hey, you gnomes!" _Dietrich yells toward Colmarr and Naomi._ "You keep your hands to yourself!" 

_With the distraction provided by the gnomes, Dietrich doesn't notice when Troth slips into the alcove.  There is a wooden door here which, if Troth tries the handle, he finds unlocked.  There is also a miniature round portrait on the wall, hidden in the shadows, of a young woman in a large bonnet.  She smiles prettily, the artist having captured in fine detail her youthful exuberance._



			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "Besides, now that I've found you, I've _got_ to hear the details on this adventure of yours. You know folks are saying there was some sort of ... _incident_ in the back room just as the fire started. Scary stuff. Obviously, with so many other innocents at stake, you wouldn't have time to deal with a few ruffians (though we all know you'd have made short work of them), but is it true? Were there men crazy enough to brawl in that blaze?"



_Dietrich glances around nervously before leaning in close._ "Well, ah, as to that...I suspect, and this is just my suposing, you understand?  I suspect it was some manner of brawl that led to the conflagration.  Hot heads breed infernos, I always say.  Yes, no doubt the men got into an argument, as men are like to do, and a lamp was knocked over in the tussle.  You can be sure that's what happened--just an accident.  It's too bad, though; I heard they pulled a body out of there after the fire.  Fellow must've tripped and hit his head.  I'm sure that's what happened..." _Dietrich does not appear sure at all.  In fact, he seems to be saying the words as much for his own benefit as for his audience._


----------



## unleashed (Aug 22, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Gnomes, eh?  Filthy buggers," _Dietrich mutters under his breath._ "They all got light fingers, can't trust further 'an you can throw 'em.  Hey, you gnomes!" _Dietrich yells toward Colmarr and Naomi._ "You keep your hands to yourself!"



Turning to Dietrich, Colmarr offers a wide grin as he says, “As you wish sir, we won’t touch a thing, though that will likely preclude us buying anything from your fine establishment.” He then proceeds to roll several gold coins across the back of his hand in quick succession, which disappear as quickly as they appeared, before returning to _looking_ at the merchandise.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 22, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _With the distraction provided by the gnomes, Dietrich doesn't notice when Troth slips into the alcove.  There is a wooden door here which, if Troth tries the handle, he finds unlocked.  There is also a miniature round portrait on the wall, hidden in the shadows, of a young woman in a large bonnet.  She smiles prettily, the artist having captured in fine detail her youthful exuberance._




Troth leans his head against the door and listen carefully for any noise he could recognize. If he dont hear anything he will try to enter the next romm, taking before a better look at the portrait that catched his atention.

Listen +5


----------



## mps42 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Denther*

Denther will quietly try the back door to see if it is locked. If so, h ewill quietly slip inside. If not he will move the rianbarrel so that it limits how far the door will open.


----------



## Mallak (Aug 30, 2006)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> Turning to Dietrich, Colmarr offers a wide grin as he says, “As you wish sir, we won’t touch a thing, though that will likely preclude us buying anything from your fine establishment.” He then proceeds to roll several gold coins across the back of his hand in quick succession, which disappear as quickly as they appeared, before returning to _looking_ at the merchandise.



_Dietrich gives the gnome a strangled look, swallowing and turning back to Magyar with a grumble in his stance.  When the proprietor no longer looking, Naomi sticks her tongue out at his back.  Then she swipes a bracelet off a stand of costume jewelry, sliding it up her arm underneath the sleeve of her dress.

Troth cannot hear anything through the door.  Taking another glance at the portrait, it looks like a young human woman, maybe nineteen years old, very modest and demure.  Her style of bonnet is puritanical and hasn't been popular for twenty years.  

Out back, Denther finds the door locked.  Returning to the rainbarrel, he struggles to move it into position, rolling it along and sloshing a bit of water.  Finally satisfied, he lets it drop in place in front of the door.

After a second look at the picture, Troth slips through the doorway.  He finds himself in a narrow hallway about three feet wide and six feet long.  On his immediate left is an opening with stairs leading up.  Halfway down the hall on the right is a closed door.  Another closed door is at the end of the hall.  Troth hears a muffled thwump come from beyond the far door._


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Amused by the fact that Naomi likely wouldn’t have even thought of taking anything until Dietrich said not to, Colmarr bends over and whispers in her ear, “It’s not right to steal from him Lissa, even though he’s been very rude, as that would make us no better than him.” He then moves to block Dietrich’s view, should he turn back, as he waits to see whether Naomi returns the bracelet to the stand.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 31, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Troth hears a muffled thwump come from beyond the far door.[/i]




_*What was that?*_
Troth walks to the end door stoping at the closed door at the right, setting his ear up to the door and trying to listen for any noise coming from the other side. If he don't hear anything he will continue too the door at the end and listen to that door too, before trying to open it as silently he can. If ther's  any noise from the door on the right, he will go up the the ladder on his left.

Listen +5
Move Silently +2


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Dietrich glances around nervously before leaning in close._ "Well, ah, as to that...I suspect, and this is just my suposing, you understand?  I suspect it was some manner of brawl that led to the conflagration.  Hot heads breed infernos, I always say.  Yes, no doubt the men got into an argument, as men are like to do, and a lamp was knocked over in the tussle.  You can be sure that's what happened--just an accident.  It's too bad, though; I heard they pulled a body out of there after the fire.  Fellow must've tripped and hit his head.  I'm sure that's what happened..." _Dietrich does not appear sure at all.  In fact, he seems to be saying the words as much for his own benefit as for his audience._




Mag nods his head slow and knowingly. "I'm sure that's what it was. One hopes the poor soul's companions will understand that these things sometimes happen," Mag says, though now he lets some level of concern slip into his voice as he continues: "I certainly hope so, anyway. I mean, fleeing the sight of such an accident, it tends to suggest a bit more ... intent than happenstance. I'd hate to see the poor sod targeted for some horrible revenge because he didn't have the courage to stay and tell the truth."

Now the former stage magician shakes his head, putting a smile back on. "Sorry. I'm prattling on. Of course, you wouldn't know about the risks of cowardice, given the bravery you displayed."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 3, 2006)

*Grondar - Human Thug*

Grondar keeps standing outside, watching the passers by and nodding towards the beautiful cheeks with a smile.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Malachi sighs inwardly at the indirectness of the conversation, trying to remember why he is here. _<Maybe some of this junk might hold a clue...>_


----------



## Mallak (Sep 11, 2006)

_Naomi looks at Colmarr and her bracelet before sulkily tossing it back on the shelf._ "It's an ugly bracelet, anyway."

_Troth listens at the door on the right but can't hear anything.  He moves to the door at the end of the hall and listens there, too.  He can maybe hear some heavy breathing on the other side of that door.  Troth snags a ring of keys hanging next to the door and unclocks it.  Slowly and silently, he pulls the door open.

Outside, Denther steps back as the door begins to open.  Wait, it opens in, not out, so his rain barrel doesn't block it!  A moment later, Troth peaks around the edge of the door._



			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "I'm sure that's what it was. One hopes the poor soul's companions will understand that these things sometimes happen," Mag says, though now he lets some level of concern slip into his voice as he continues: "I certainly hope so, anyway. I mean, fleeing the sight of such an accident, it tends to suggest a bit more ... intent than happenstance. I'd hate to see the poor sod targeted for some horrible revenge because he didn't have the courage to stay and tell the truth."



"Now wait just a minute, just what are you implying?  Everyone was fleeing, the building was on fire!"



			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> Now the former stage magician shakes his head, putting a smile back on. "Sorry. I'm prattling on. Of course, you wouldn't know about the risks of cowardice, given the bravery you displayed."



"Uh, yes, that's right...So, were you looking for anything in particular...?  I have some lovely belt pouches." _Dietrich makes a sweeping gesture indicating the merchandise in his shop._

_Malachi continues to poke through the junk littering the shop.  Maybe he'll find a clue...His eye is drawn to a wooden bucket along the back wall filled with random assorted keys of various shapes and sizes.  Where did they all come from?_


----------



## Mallak (Sep 11, 2006)

_Grondar smiles at a cute young woman walking buy carrying a covered wicker basket.  She smiles back prettily, seems to think for a moment, then walks over to him._ "Hello.  Would you like to buy a muffin?" _she asks, pulling back the cloth to reveal freshly backed bran muffins._


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi looks at Colmarr and her bracelet before sulkily tossing it back on the shelf._ "It's an ugly bracelet, anyway."



“Well, we’ll have to see what we can do about getting you a _nice_ bracelet then,” Colmarr says with a smile, as he and Naomi move to another part of the store.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 12, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Grondar smiles at a cute young woman walking buy carrying a covered wicker basket.  She smiles back prettily, seems to think for a moment, then walks over to him._ "Hello.  Would you like to buy a muffin?" _she asks, pulling back the cloth to reveal freshly backed bran muffins._



In one condition …
Grondar smiles
You'll bring me the muffin to one of the bars and I'll eat it over a drink with you.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 12, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Troth listens at the door on the right but can't hear anything.  He moves to the door at the end of the hall and listens there, too.  He can maybe hear some heavy breathing on the other side of that door.  Troth snags a ring of keys hanging next to the door and unclocks it.  Slowly and silently, he pulls the door open.
> 
> Outside, Denther steps back as the door begins to open.  Wait, it opens in, not out, so his rain barrel doesn't block it!  A moment later, Troth peaks around the edge of the door._




'Hey Denther...' ' snooking around as i do, he?' 'its all clear inn here' 'your sure better then me to sneak around... cant you clear the rom on the right here? my right hand that is... and the second floor?' 'I better just go around again' If Denther is willing to search the place for more clues of the dead captain,he will go into the alley and around the building to stand outside the shop with Grondar.


----------



## Mallak (Sep 12, 2006)

Grondar said:
			
		

> In one condition …
> Grondar smiles
> You'll bring me the muffin to one of the bars and I'll eat it over a drink with you.



"Oo, really?" _The girl smiles coyly at Grondar, appearing to ponder his suggestion from behind her long dark eyelashes._ "All right.  I'll bring my...muffins to the _Lilting Rose_ just after sunset." _She hands him a muffin._ "Here's a taste to whet your appetite, Mr...?"


----------



## mps42 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Denther*

"Hey, troth, glad it was you. I was ready to clobber anybody else." Denther is no second-story man and it doesn't appear enven remotely simple to climb up. He'll gladly sneak in the back and snoop around.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 14, 2006)

*Grondar*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Oo, really?" _The girl smiles coyly at Grondar, appearing to ponder his suggestion from behind her long dark eyelashes._ "All right.  I'll bring my...muffins to the _Lilting Rose_ just after sunset." _She hands him a muffin._ "Here's a taste to whet your appetite, Mr...?"




Mr Lover to you, like a male nymph
He winks as he tastes the muffin.
_It was easy_ he thinks to himself and smiles back.
Lilting Rose it is lady …

He waits for her to continue and trying to recall where is this bar.


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Now wait just a minute, just what are you implying?  Everyone was fleeing, the building was on fire!"
> 
> "Uh, yes, that's right...So, were you looking for anything in particular...?  I have some lovely belt pouches." _Dietrich makes a sweeping gesture indicating the merchandise in his shop._




Mag leans in close to Dietrich, hand on his shoulder and concern on his face. 

"Friend Dietrich, I fear perhaps you know more than you've said. You didn't-- " he lets just the slightest bit of fear for his "friend" creep into his voice--"did you bear witness to that poor soul's murder?"


----------



## Mallak (Sep 18, 2006)

Grondar said:
			
		

> Mr Lover to you, like a male nymph
> He winks as he tastes the muffin.
> _It was easy_ he thinks to himself and smiles back.
> Lilting Rose it is lady …
> ...



"Hahahaha!" _The muffin seller bursts into laughter at Grondar's response._ "I've heard a lot of talk before, mister.  We'll see if you can be the first to deliver." _She twirls with a smile and a wink, the sunlight flashing highlights off her auburn hair, and melds into the crowd.  Right before she disappears she turns, calling back,_ "My name is Karen!"

_The muffin is very tasty, bran spiced with cinnamon and perhaps a hint of pumpkin.  Grondar attempts to recall the location of the _Lilting Rose_ as he munches away.  He seems to remember it being on the northwestern side of town, nicer neighborhood.  He's never been there before; the drinks are supposed to be somewhat fruity and watered down, but very popular with the debutante circle._

_Troth comes around the corner of the shop just as the muffin vendor swirls off into the crowd, the spicy-sweet smell of fresh baked muffins lingering in the air._



			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> “Well, we’ll have to see what we can do about getting you a nice bracelet then,” Colmarr says with a smile.



"That's ok, _oni_," _Naomi__ says, hugging his arm,_ "I don't really want a bracelet anyway."

_Denther pokes his head in the back door, slides in, and shuts it behind him, relocking it with the keys he got from Troth.  There's a door halfway down the hall on the left, an opening with stairs leading up at the end of the hall on the right, and a shut door at the end of the hall.  No doubt, that door leads to the front of the shop.  So, where should he look first...the door to the left or the stairs headed up to the second story?_



			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "Friend Dietrich, I fear perhaps you know more than you've said. You didn't-- " he lets just the slightest bit of fear for his "friend" creep into his voice--"did you bear witness to that poor soul's murder?"



"I...who said anything about a murder?" _Dietrich's voice cracks on the word "murder"._ "Who are you?" _He appears fearful, leaning back from Magyar, his hands dropping behind the countertop._

_Malachi examines the keys in the bucket.  They're of every shape and size and many different materials.  Most look like they've been here awhile, covered in rust and tarnish as they are.  Some of them are snapped, having only heads or stems.  There's even a wooden key that appears to have been burnt, but the fire damage is old.  Near the top of the pile is a little shiny brass key, worn but still gleaming brightly, as if it has not been long without use._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Malachi, hearing the conversation change behind him, picks up the shiny brass key and turns around, trying to change the pace of the conversation, "Say, how much for the keys? You have quite an ... _intriguing_ variety here. Happen to know where this one may have come from?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Okay, _onia_...well let’s keep looking through this stuff, while Magyar talks...” Colmarr says, turning to look as the man’s voice cracks. Noticing Dietrich’s hands drop behind the counter, Colmarr eyes the man and shakes his head, admonishing him not to continue reaching down.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 19, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Troth comes around the corner of the shop just as the muffin vendor swirls off into the crowd, the spicy-sweet smell of fresh baked muffins lingering in the air._




'Hi there Grondar you looking at the ladies? She over there looks like a fresh strawberry'  pointing at the muffin vendor that walks away and thats Grondar is abently looking after with a grin on his face 'Im going inside again buddy'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Hi there Grondar you looking at the ladies? She over there looks like a fresh strawberry'  pointing at the muffin vendor that walks away and thats Grondar is abently looking after with a grin on his face 'Im going inside again buddy'



And that fresh one is going to be eatten tonight ....
he let's the words fade while Troth leaves into the store again.


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "I...who said anything about a murder?" _Dietrich's voice cracks on the word "murder"._ "Who are you?" _He appears fearful, leaning back from Magyar, his hands dropping behind the countertop._




Magyar takes a few slow steps back away from the counter, displaying his empty hands at his sides.

"Much as I'd like to think otherwise, friend," he says evenly, "I'm a man of little consequence. As I said, I'm just starting to gather that you're perhaps mixed up in something that's like to cause you trouble. I'd like to help if I can. If I've gotten the wrong impression, I surely apologize for any offense."


----------



## mps42 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Denther*

As quietly as possible, Denther will try the knob on he door to his left to se if it is locked.


----------



## Mallak (Oct 13, 2006)

_Dietrich the shop keeper looks around warily at the people in his shop._


			
				Malachi said:
			
		

> "Say, how much for the keys? You have quite an ... intriguing variety here. Happen to know where this one may have come from?"



"Uh...keys?  Uh, yeah, yes, I have all sorts of keys." _A crooked smile snakes across his lips as he comes around from behind the counter.  He glances at Magyar as he steps toward Malachi._ "Excuse me, I got to hep a customer."  The man approaches Malachi, who is holding the shiny key.  "Now, let's see, what key have ya got there?  Oh, yes, she's a beauty, a very rare find, indeed, my friend! You have quite an eye for antiques. That there is the Sacred Key of Melindra's Chest!  No, no, I assure you, it is the genuine article, on mah honor as a Shopkeeper's Guild member. That is one of _the_ original seven keys struck by the great locksmith Magistrade over a thousand years ago!  I acquired that key a few years back from a strange little sailor who came in on a boat from the far east, the Land of the Elves." _The man lowers his voice conspiratorily._ "He told me that he won it from an elvish fisherman in a game of chance.  Now, the fisherman pulled it up in a locked chest off the coast of the Isle Cellador, where it had lain burried in the mud more than six hundred years!" _Dietrich places an arm around Malachi and guides him to another portion of the shop._ "Now, on its own, the Key to Melindra's Box would be quite useless.  However, I have recently come into possession of a scrap of paper which is, in fact--" _He glances around as if checking for people listening._ "--a map!  A map to the hidden Isle of Melindra!" _He takes a rolled scroll of yellowed parchament off a high shelf.  It looks a bit tattered on the edges and is tied with a piece of rotting leather string._ "These two items together, for one such as yourself who has the courage and skill to recover the lost artifact, are priceless, mate.  Simply priceless."

_To Colmarr, the Isle of Melindra is an ancient myth.  Melindra was one of the seven benevolent gods involved in the creation of the world, charged with the protection and security of all life.  There was an eigth god, too, Shaimon, who brought death to the world.  His heart was bent on evil, and so the seven benevolent gods banded together to bind him from the world.  Shaimon was placed into a box created by the god Algor, and the Gnomish Archmage Magistrade crafted a special lock and seven keys, one for each of the benevolent gods.  The box was given into Melindra's care which she guards somewhere on her floating island.  

Several details of the shopkeeper's story are suspect, however.  Cellador is the elvish name for their continent, not an island, and because the Isle of Melindra is a floating island and in constant motion, it is highly unlikely that any map would be relavent in revealing its location._

_In the back hallway, Denther quietly opens the door on his left.  It appears to be merely an empty coat closet._


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

His ears twitching as Dietrich’s story unfolds, Colmarr waits until he finishes before declaring loudly...without looking around, “That must be an impressive map you have their Dietrich, since the Isle of Melindra is supposed to be a floating island which moves around constantly. As for the key, Cellador is a continent, not an isle...there are supposed to be seven keys to open the box given into Melindra’s care, so you couldn’t open it with just one. To top that off, the box doesn’t contain a lost artifact, it contains the evil god Shaimon who was bound into the box by the seven benevolent gods of creation, one of whom is Melindra herself.”


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag, realizing he's lost his edge with Deitrich, let's Malachi have a hand at charming him. He suppresses a leer as Colmarr effortlessly corrects the shopkeeper's fish tale.


----------



## Mallak (Oct 16, 2006)

_Dietrich's smile twitches slightly as the gnome speaks, but he quickly recovers._ "Er, well, uh, right you are, friend, you've hit upon the speciality of this map." _He turns back to Malachi with a conspiratorial whisper in his voice.  Through the remainder of his speech, though he is focused on Malachi, he seems a bit distracted, stealing surrepticious glances at Magyar, Colmarr, and the others in his store._ "This map is infused with the most powerful of elvish magicks.  The map _changes_ to lead to the Isle wherever it is.  Plus, it shows the locations of all seven of the sacred keys!  I'm not saying it'll be easy to do, but the payoff is worth it.  After all, he who controls the box controls the power within the box.  I don't know about you, but I'd give a pretty penny to have a god at my beck and call.  Think about it; you could do anything you wanted!  How much would _you_ pay for unlimited power?  A hundred plat?  A thousand?  You buy these now, and I'll let them go for a fraction of their true worth, a mere ten gold pieces each.  Plus, for the adventurous soul, I'll even throw in free travel assurance." _Dietrich smiles with broad sincerity at Malachi._


----------



## mps42 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Denther*

Creeps quietly past the closet and to the stairs, giving a hard listen at the stairwell.


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Magyar leans back on the front counter, trying to catch Colmarr's eye when Dietrich isn't looking. If he does, he points to himself, then to Colmarr. He puts his hand up, feigning a whisper, then wiggles his fingers in the air and mouths nonsense.

[sblock=OOC]Obviously, he's trying to tell Colmarr something without Dietrich catching on. I know he can use Bluff (+7) to do that. I believe he can get the message across (DC 15 for simple message) just by taking 10 on his check. If that's not the case, let me know. I'll throw the "translation" in another sblock pending a ruling there:

[sblock=get out your decoder ring]Magyar's trying to get Colmarr to use his message spell (so that they can confer in whispers across the room without Dietrich realizing they're talking to each other).[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr notices Magyar trying to get his attention, and turns his head slightly to watch his actions. Gathering he’d like to speak quietly via magic from the wiggled fingers, Colmarr softly sings a short tune, the only sign to anyone else in the room except Naomi, that he’s casting a spell, as he keeps his hands out of casual view as he casts _message_. He then points discretely at Magyar and whispers, “Is this what you wanted Magyar?”


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> He then points discretely at Magyar and whispers, “Is this what you wanted Magyar?”




Magyar suppresses a smile as he turns to make sure his back is to Dietrich. He feigns looking at whatever the closest piece of merchandise is as he whispers, "It is, at that. I thought we might have a better time discussing matters this way than if we were right next to each other.

"I think I've gotten about as much as I can out of this man with smiles and flash. I wondered what your thoughts were. I think it's clear he knows more than he'll tell me. But do we leave him now, or should we perhaps let some of our burlier friends have a hand at finding out more?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“He did seem to be afraid of something, when you mentioned murder. Hmm, we could also just confront him directly, tell him who we are, and see if he’s willing to cooperate, since subtlety didn’t get us anywhere... leaving our, as you say, burlier friends for one final try, if words still don’t get us anywhere, as we may be forced to prove we’re willing to inflict harm, if things go as far as physical intimidation.”


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “He did seem to be afraid of something, when you mentioned murder. Hmm, we could also just confront him directly, tell him who we are, and see if he’s willing to cooperate, since subtlety didn’t get us anywhere... leaving our, as you say, burlier friends for one final try, if words still don’t get us anywhere, as we may be forced to prove we’re willing to inflict harm, if things go as far as physical intimidation.”




Magyar chuckles under his breath, shifting his focus to another object so that he appears to be browsing. 

"You have to remember I grew up learning _mis_direction, so I often miss simple tools like telling the truth," the rogue whispers through the magical link. "Since we don't know how he may respond, though, we should maybe call the others in, or at least warn them to be ready should Deitrich run. Your spell's probably the best way to send them that warning without drawing too much of our quarry's attention."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Well I need to be able to see them to point at them, so Grondar might be possible, but I have no idea where everyone else is exactly,” Colmarr replies, before moving around a little, if necessary, to get Grondar in sight and send him a message.

“Grondar, we’re going to try something with Dietrich, so make sure the front door is blocked if you wouldn’t mind...stepping inside might be a good idea too.”

OOC: Mallak, adjudication on the message to Grondar?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 21, 2006)

*Grondar*

Ooc – Grondar reminded in his spot outside, leaning on the wall where he talked to the muffin lady, so if Colmarr popped out he saw him.

Hearing a voice inside his head, Grondar looks around confused, realizing after a few seconds that this is Colmarr's voice and knowing the magical characteristic of gnomes like the one he was serving a few years ago, he turns to the gnome, nods, and blocks the entrance with his body


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Well, that’s about all I can do for moving people around, so why don’t you confront Dietrich, while he’s talking to Malachi and away from his counter,” Colmarr whispers to Magyar.


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag nods, then sidles up behind Deitrich.

"Do any of those keys perhaps come from Ben Turion?" he says. "You know Ben: man you left for dead in the back room of a burning inn last night? Also, in a stunning coincidence, the man who happens to be our captain."


----------



## Mallak (Oct 23, 2006)

Denther said:
			
		

> Creeps quietly past the closet and to the stairs, giving a hard listen at the stairwell.




_Denther does not hear anything at the bottom of the stairwell.  All seems dark and quiet._


----------



## Mallak (Oct 23, 2006)

_Dietrich is smiling broadly at Malachi, unaware of Magyar moving up behind him.  When the ex-stage performer speaks, the shop proprieter gives a start, turning slightly._ 


			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "Do any of those keys perhaps come from Ben Turion?" he says.



"Excuse me, I'm with a customer..." _Dietrich's vioce sounds hollow, having lost much of its earlier resonance.  His hands slide nervously over the tube of paper his holds, and he trails off as Magyar continues to speak._


			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "You know Ben: man you left for dead in the back room of a burning inn last night? Also, in a stunning coincidence, the man who happens to be our captain."



_Dietrich turns, cringing and gulping visibly._ "I swear, I had nothing to do with that!" _His eyes dart around the store, searching._ "Ya gotta believe me, I'm just a simple business man.  I'd never kill anybody.  I--Look, there's the man you want, he did it!" _Dietrich flings out his hand, pointing toward the blocked doorway.  He throws the rolled parchment in Malachi's face before diving violently in the opposite direction, headed for the back door.  

Colmarr, taken in despite himself by the man's bluff, takes his eyes off Dietrich and glances toward the front door, but the situation on the street appears the same.  However, Magyar and Malachi are not so easily duped, and both have a chance to react to Dietrich's attempt to flee._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 24, 2006)

For a while, Malachi was pondering the situation of the key and the map, when Magyar decided to cut to the chase. _<Well, this will certainly make things go fas-->_

In a flurry of map and arms, Malachi tries to grab the man and try to reason with him, "No one here thinks you did it, but if you can help us in our search, I'd certainly consider making it worth your while."

ooc: Grapple


----------



## mps42 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Denther*

[sblock=ooc] What, if anything, do I hear of this?[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Oct 24, 2006)

[sblock=Denther]Depends.  This happens after Denther decides whether or not he wants to head up stairs.  So, does Denther head up the stairs?[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 24, 2006)

Outside the shop Troth leans on the wall looking people pass by and keeping a eye with the door.

ooc: [sblock]Just wanted to demonstrate that im reading.
i hope troth get the chanse of be involved[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2006)

*Grondar*

Troth! Go to the back door around the building, the owner is trying to escape
Calls Grondar as he stands in the opening of the store and watchs the incident.
The big thug will keep standing in the entrance and bluff any citizen that will come, he'll say that the owner is in private meeting right now and the store is closed.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 24, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Troth! Go to the back door around the building, the owner is trying to escape




In an incredible relfex Troth rushes towards the back of the shop again. As he runs he thinks on his captain and in the poor children that are beeing abused in this shity town, the shopkeeper was an important brick of the puzzle. He was determinated on getting some usefull infrmatio0n out of the man.

GM: [sblock]double move as loong that takes him, trying to reach the backdoor in one movment.[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Oct 24, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I thought Troth had reentered the shop, but being outside works, so we'll go with it.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> For a while, Malachi was pondering the situation of the key and the map, when Magyar decided to cut to the chase. _<Well, this will certainly make things go fas-->_
> 
> In a flurry of map and arms, Malachi tries to grab the man and try to reason with him, "No one here thinks you did it, but if you can help us in our search, I'd certainly consider making it worth your while."
> 
> ooc: Grapple




Magyar, fed up with Deitrich's deflections, isn't nearly as noble in his response. Balling up both fists, he swings for the base of Deitrich's neck, hoping to knock the man out.

[sblock=OOC]I think Mag's in flank with Malachi, so he should get sneak attack damage on the unarmed strike (+1 Attack, 1d3+1 subdual damage, +1d6 subdual sneak damage). If that's not the case, I'll switch the action and attempt a trip, instead.[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Oct 24, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Forgive me if my math is bad, but wouldn't your attack be at +1 Str + 1 BAB + 2 Flanking = +4?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2006)

*Ooc*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Forgive me if my math is bad, but wouldn't your attack be at +1 Str + 1 BAB + 2 Flanking = +4?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Ugh. Yes. I'm a moron. My thanks for saving me from myself. [/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Oct 24, 2006)

_Magyar swings at Dietrich's back, but the man moves _fast_, and Magyar's blow catches only air.  

Malachi attempts to wrap Dietrich up.  He is much stronger than the shopkeeper, but Dietrich slips out of his grip like a greased eel and hits the door to the back hallway hard, yanking it open and jumping through, slamming it behind him.

Meanwhile, Troth tears around to the back of the shop.  The rain barrel is still there, blocking the back door.  It doesn't look like anyone has come out, yet._
[sblock=OOC]Now's Colmarr's chance to get in on this.  Magyar and Malachi can take their next actions as well.  I'd like to know where Denther is.  For now, I'll assume he ventured up the stairs, since that falls in line with the character's earlier actions.  He'll hear the slamming door and have the chance to react after Colmarr.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Realising he’s been deceived when he hears the door, he quickly sends to Grondar, “Grondar, Dietrich’s headed out the back,” before moving towards the counter, and looking for what Dietrich was reaching for earlier.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 25, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Troth tears around to the back of the shop.  The rain barrel is still there, blocking the back door.  It doesn't look like anyone has come out, yet.[/i]




Troth holds the barrel inplace while he waits for someone to open the door, he will be ready to grapple and pin the shopkeeper down.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I believe the rear door opens inward. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## mps42 (Oct 25, 2006)

*Denther*

(Had not actually headed up the stairs but that's cool.) 

Hearing the slamming door and commotion down on the main floor will turn and head down the stairs as quickly as he can manage.


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag swears as the shopkeep bolts. He rushes after the man, drawing his dagger as he moves to the door and tries to open it.


----------



## Mallak (Oct 25, 2006)

_Meanwhile, a few minutes ago..._
_Denther ventures up the stairs.  At the top of the stairs is a small apartment.  This must be the shopkeeper's living quarters.  There is a sleeping area with an unmade bed, a trunk, and a battered armoire.  There is a shuttered window in the back wall.  Adjacent to the sleeping area is the kitchen area.  Before the ranger has the time to make a thourough inspection, he hears a door slam downstairs.  As he runs down the short flight of steps, he hears another door slam just around the corner.  He emerges into an empty hallway._



			
				Troth said:
			
		

> Troth holds the barrel inplace while he waits for someone to open the door, he will be ready to grapple and pin the shopkeeper down.



_Troth hears another door slam within the shop._



			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> Mag swears as the shopkeep bolts. He rushes after the man, drawing his dagger as he moves to the door and tries to open it.



_As mag reaches for the door, he hears another door slam somewhere beyond.  He yanks open the door to find Denther standing in the hallway!  Huh?_


_Back in the storefront, Colmarr, moves around behind the counter.  Tucked underneath is a small loaded hand crossbow.  No doubt, that is what Dietrich had been reaching for before he thought better of it._


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _As mag reaches for the door, he hears another door slam somewhere beyond.  He yanks open the door to find Denther standing in the hallway!  Huh?_




He's startled for a moment, but recovers as he runs toward Denther, asking, "Did you see which way Deitrich ran?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Malachi runs through the door, past Mag and Denther, choosing a way Deitrich may have gone that wouldn't have included up--they probably would've heard running on stairs.


----------



## Mallak (Oct 25, 2006)

_The back hallway feels crowded with three grown men sharing the space.  Aside from the door to the store front and the stairs headed up, there are two other doors: one at the far end of the hall, and one half way down the hall on the right side._

[sblock=OOC]Though I didn't mention it, Malachi would have heard running on the stairs.  It was Denther coming down, but Malachi wouldn't know that.[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Instinctively, Malachi runs to the door halfway down the hall, and opens the door to go through. "Someone try the other one!"
[sblock=ooc]That's true, but the sound of going up stairs and the sound of going down stairs are distinctive anyway[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Oct 25, 2006)

_In a burst of frenetic energy, Malachi dashes to the door halfway down the hall and yanks it open to reveal--a closet.

The closet is empty and bare._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 25, 2006)

*Grondar - Human thug*

Grondar close the main door of the shop and starts to peek around, now that the owner fled he fills he can borrow what ever he want, Deitrich is somehow connected to the captain's death so taking something from his store is acceptable from his point of view.
If anyone from the outside will try to enter, Gronadr will "Shooo" him away.

[sblock=ooc]What's inside the store … skip the non interesting stuff and go straight to the interesting ones.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr picks up the hand crossbow and follows the others into the hallway. Looking around and seeing no sign of Dietrich, he remarks, “Knowing our luck, he probably has a hidden escape route out here somewhere...”


----------



## mps42 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Denther*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> He's startled for a moment, but recovers as he runs toward Denther, asking, "Did you see which way Deitrich ran?"




 "No, but he definitly did NOT pass by me. There must be another way out that we haven't found yet."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Malachi looks at Colmarr, then back at the closet. "Knowing our luck... you have an amazing point, Colmarr. Besides, if he lived here, why would he have an empty closet?" Malachi examines the walls for latches, and knocks each wall to find if one is empty. If it is and there's no visible latch, he'll pull out the sword...


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Malachi looks at Colmarr, then back at the closet. "Knowing our luck... you have an amazing point, Colmarr. Besides, if he lived here, why would he have an empty closet?" Malachi examines the walls for latches, and knocks each wall to find if one is empty. If it is and there's no visible latch, he'll pull out the sword...




Flustered, Mag moves toward the closet to help Malachi in his search. 

[sblock=OOC]Mag has a pitiful untrained +2 in Search, but he'll throw it in there either as the primary searcher if need be or as Aid Another[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Oct 27, 2006)

_Troth braces himself and prepares for someone running out the back door.  After a bit, he can hear some shouting, then the sound of muffled talking coming from inside the shop._


			
				Malachi said:
			
		

> Malachi examines the walls for latches, and knocks each wall to find if one is empty. If it is and there's no visible latch, he'll pull out the sword...





			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> Flustered, Mag moves toward the closet to help Malachi in his search.



_Malachi finds no obvious latch or trigger mechanism for a secret door, and Magyar's "help" is really no help at all.  When Malachi raps his knuckles along the back wall the closet it booms with a distinctly hollow sound._
[sblock=OOC]Strahd, I still need to compile a list of the interesting bits in the shop for Grondar to "find", but I'll get to that.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Malachi finds no obvious latch or trigger mechanism for a secret door, and Magyar's "help" is really no help at all.  When Malachi raps his knuckles along the back wall the closet it booms with a distinctly hollow sound._




"Denther, how are you at breaking down walls?" Mag says at the hollow sound of the door whose latch they can't seem to locate.

[sblock=OOC]If someone tries to break it down, he'll get out of the way. Otherwise I guess he tries again to locate a latch? I'd have him send Troth to look for a secret exit, but I don't think he officially knows the half-elf's out there.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Seeing things well in hand and knowing he can’t offer much help with searching, Colmarr turns to look for Naomi. If she’s not right behind him, he walks back to the area behind the counter and says, “Come on _onia_, we’re going back here now.”


----------



## mps42 (Oct 28, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Denther, how are you at breaking down walls?" Mag says at the hollow sound of the door whose latch they can't seem to locate.
> 
> "I'm not really built for it, why not hit it with a mace or something. Or you could ask Troth.


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				mps42 said:
			
		

> "I'm not really built for it, why not hit it with a mace or something. Or you could ask Troth.




"I'd be happy to if I knew where the bloody hells Troth wandered off to."

[sblock=OOC]Mag's not really made for it, but what the hell, let's give breaking the wall down a go. What does a good solid kick do?[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 1, 2006)

*Troth "the nice" Half-Elf Barbarian*

Troth stands outside using his senses trying to find out what is happening inside and outside the house.

Listen +5


----------



## Mallak (Nov 7, 2006)

_Troth can hear sounds coming from inside the shop.  First, there was the sound of doors slamming, then some pounding like running feet and people shouting.  Now, it sounds like there are people talking on the other side of the door.  There are several male voices and one is saying,_ "...hit...mace...Troth."_ That was his name!_ "...happy...bloody hells Troth..." _There it was again!  Those voices sound familiar._


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 9, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Troth can hear sounds coming from inside the shop.  First, there was the sound of doors slamming, then some pounding like running feet and people shouting.  Now, it sounds like there are people talking on the other side of the door.  There are several male voices and one is saying,_ "...hit...mace...Troth."_ That was his name!_ "...happy...bloody hells Troth..." _There it was again!  Those voices sound familiar._




Troth drags the barrel to a side and open the door 'What is happening, you calling for me?'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 9, 2006)

*Grondar*

While the others deals with the store owner, Grondar Looks at Naomi and say
Be quiet and watch the door
Then he continues to plunder the shop, especially he looks behind the counter for money.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 13, 2006)

_Grondar looks around the shop for interesting items.  The little girl in the pink dress is standing near one of the shelves, but she moves away as Grondar enters the store._



			
				Grondar said:
			
		

> Be quiet and watch the door



_Naomi nods quietly, moving to the front of the shop and peeking out a dirty, thick-glassed window near the door.  Grondar quickly moves around the shop looking for likely items, but most of this stuff is junk.  The guy must keep the good stuff in the back, or maybe behind the counter.  Venturing behind the counter, Grondar finds thirty pieces of silver in a drawer.  Another drawer has a small lock on it, but with a quick pull, Grondar could probably break it open.  Beneath the counter he spots a glint of gold.  It's a large flower pendant of worked gold.  A ruby the size of his pinky nail studs the center, ringed with small diamond chips.  If it's real, it's worth a fortune.  If not, well, Karen the Muffin Seller would no doubt love it, and Grondar has a date tonight..._ 



			
				Troth said:
			
		

> Troth drags the barrel to a side and open the door



_Troth attempts to open the door, but it's locked!  Drat!

Inside, the back door rattles as someone tries to open the door.  It's locked, and Denther has the keys.

Finding no obvious mechanism to activate a secret door in the closet, Malachi pulls out his sword.  It makes a distinctive _sching_ as it clears the sheath.  

_*SMASH!*_ The sword crashes into the back panel of the closet, carving an arc cleanly through it.  The panel seems to be very thin.  There is definitely an empty space on the other side of it.  A few more swings ought to open up a hole big enough to squeeze through, and Malachi sets about doing just that._


[sblock=OOC]Correct me if I've interpreted Malachi's actions incorrectly.  I believe in an earlier post Malchi expressed his intention to crash through the wall and/or floor if he couldn't find any hidden latches.[/sblock]

_Colmarr walks back into the main part of the shop.  Naomi is by the front door looking out at the street, and Grondar is just straightening up from behind the counter._

[sblock=OOC]Grondar has time to grab the pendant and the silver before Colmarr reenters.[/sblock]



			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> “Come on onia, we’re going back here now.”




_Naomi jumps at the sound of the gnome's voice and turns quickly._ "_Oni_!  Did you find Mr. Dietrich?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2006)

*Grondar*

Grondar sack the store quickly and turns to the approaching gnome.
Well, where is the scumbag? Do you need any help over their?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“No, we didn’t find him, he’s quite the slippery customer, and seems to have had an escape route prepared... through an empty closet in the back hall. The others are seeing if it leads anywhere right now, so get out there Grondar and see if you can help... while I collect any strays,” Colmarr remarks with a grin. Crossing to the door where Naomi is, Colmarr looks outside to see if Troth or anyone else is still outside, calling them in if they are, before heading into the back of the building again with Naomi.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 14, 2006)

*Grondar*

Grondar goes to where the rest are, to lend a hand


----------



## mps42 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Denther*

Realizing he still has the keys to the back door, Denther moves quickly there to unlock and open it.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 14, 2006)

Troth goes to both corners and peek around as he could not open the door.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 14, 2006)

_Troth hears the door open behind him.  He looks around and there is Denther, standing in the doorway holding the keys._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 14, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Indeed. Smash away![/sblock]
Malachi continues to make an opening in the wall, hopefully large enough for each of them to fit through. For anyone's help, he is thankful.

"We might need a light down here too!"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 15, 2006)

'Denther what is happening my friend? I hear all this noise out here, you guys trying to alert all the neighbors?'


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Indeed. Smash away![/sblock]
> Malachi continues to make an opening in the wall, hopefully large enough for each of them to fit through. For anyone's help, he is thankful.
> 
> "We might need a light down here too!"




Magyar, pulling his bow and nocking an arrow, frowns. "I left all my light back on the ship," he admits with frustration. As soon as there's a clear entryway, he hops through, hoping he can still spot Dietrich in range.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 16, 2006)

_Colmarr glances outside.  Braer is still lounging by the door and Wakil is across the street.  Everything seems normal.  Colmarr motions them in and, after a moment, they come._

_Grondar walks into the back hallway.  Dust flies from the closet as Malachi hacks his way through the back wall.  Before long, they are through.  

The room beyond is lit by the light of a lamp.  It's about ten feet by ten feet.  Along the left wall are bottles of various shapes and sizes, some with exotic labels like "Pygmy Pixy Yarn" and "Undead Trout Breath".  Scattered around the room is a wealth of fenceable valuables, from a small onyx bird statue to a three foot golden fawn.  The wall opposite the racks of bottles is lined with books and scroll tubes.  Against the wall opposite the door is an overturned table, behind which Dietrich crouches with a large crossbow pointed at Malachi._

"That's far enough, then!"

[sblock=OOC]I haven't seen Braer in a while, and I'm pretty sure Wakil is out as well, so I'll be taking over those characters as NPCs and hopefully phasing them out in some spectacular fashion.[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 16, 2006)

Malachi flourishes the Sword of Adonai and gives a hard look at Dietrich. "We outnumber you by a lot. If we wanted to hurt you, a shakey crossbow wouldn't stop us. You have some talking to do, I suggest you begin quickly."


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Malachi flourishes the Sword of Adonai and gives a hard look at Dietrich. "We outnumber you by a lot. If we wanted to hurt you, a shakey crossbow wouldn't stop us. You have some talking to do, I suggest you begin quickly."




Mag sets himself as well, arrow at the ready, hoping their quarry has the sense to surrender; whatever information he has will be hard to gather if he's dead. For that matter, Mag finds the thought of being whoever has to take the first crossbow bolt for his fellows to be a truly unsettling thought.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 16, 2006)

_The Sword of Adonai seems to sing as it flashes through the air.  Dietrich eyes the hard looks of the crew and licks his lips nervously.  There is sweat on his brow._

"Look, I tell you whatever you want to know, but if you take so much as a step I swear by all the gods I'll punch a hole clean through you.  I got this crossbow from a gnome wizard, and it's guarenteed to put a big flaming hole in your day!" _The crossbow wavers in the man's hands a bit, but he steadies it against the overturned table._ 

"I...Captain Turion was a client of mine.  I...assist folks in finding buyers for hard to sell and rare or one of a kind items.  Captain Turion often had these little knick-knacks he'd bring me.  I arranged a meeting between him and some foreigners in the back room of the Arrow in the Bull, but you already knew that.  I just introduced them, that's all.  When Ben and I got to the tavern, one of the foreigners was already there up with a couple of local thugs.  I told Ben we should back off, but he wanted to go through with the meeting.  After that, I just stood by the door.  I...I couldn't hear what they were saying.  Their lips were moving, but no sound came out.  Then, Ben seemed to get really upset about something.  He stood up like he was going to leave, but one of the thugs grabbed him from behind.  Ben kicked the table over struggling, the lamp broke against one of the kegs, and that's when I ran.  I'm not proud of it, but that's all I know, I swear.  I didn't have anything to do with Captain Ben's death.  It's those two thugs and that foreign guy you want."


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "I...Captain Turion was a client of mine.  I...assist folks in finding buyers for hard to sell and rare or one of a kind items.  Captain Turion often had these little knick-knacks he'd bring me.  I arranged a meeting between him and some foreigners in the back room of the Arrow in the Bull, but you already knew that.  I just introduced them, that's all.  When Ben and I got to the tavern, one of the foreigners was already there up with a couple of local thugs.  I told Ben we should back off, but he wanted to go through with the meeting.  After that, I just stood by the door.  I...I couldn't hear what they were saying.  Their lips were moving, but no sound came out.  Then, Ben seemed to get really upset about something.  He stood up like he was going to leave, but one of the thugs grabbed him from behind.  Ben kicked the table over struggling, the lamp broke against one of the kegs, and that's when I ran.  I'm not proud of it, but that's all I know, I swear.  I didn't have anything to do with Captain Ben's death.  It's those two thugs and that foreign guy you want."




_Noiseless talking? Sounds like Colmarr's whisper spell_ Mag thinks to himself. He makes a mental note to ask then gnome when he rejoins them. Holding his own bow  steady, Mag cocks his head.

"Now, surely you didn't call him 'that foreign guy' to his face?" Mag says lightly. "And where, pray tell, might we find him?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Walking in as Dietrich explains what happened on the night, Colmarr waits for the answer to Magyar’s question.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 17, 2006)

*Grondar*

The big thug enters the room and calls to Dietrich
You better lower down that crossbow If you don't want me to break your face apart, what those thugs did to Captain Turion will be a joke compare to what I'll do to you if you don't come out.

Intimidate +2


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 17, 2006)

*Troth 'the kind' Barbarian*

Troth passes Denther by and walks to the room where the others are gathered. As he enters he bow down to the little girl and lets her climb his back 'hold thigh around the leather I dont like this scene for you' he whisper to her  ..._*children shouldn't see this kind of behavior*_... he then bows down to Colmarr whispering again 'im taking the girl out the backdoor wont have here if the owner get crazy and shot someone'


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Now, surely you didn't call him 'that foreign guy' to his face?" Mag says lightly. "And where, pray tell, might we find him?"



Malachi nods, "Well, at least we're getting some answers now. What trinket did the Captain have that he was trying to sell? I've heard there have been newcomers to the town--foreigners. Is this foreigner from the same group?"


----------



## Mallak (Dec 4, 2006)

_Naomi holds tight around Troth's shoulders as he picks her up and exits the shop with her._ "Where are we going, Troth?"

_Dietrich cowers back as Grondar approaches him, dropping the crossbow._ "All right, all right, I'm not a violent man!  Don't hurt me!  Look, I don't know the guy's name; it was somethin' unpronounceable.  Too many syllables and all sorta slurred together.  He has a ship anchored off the coast north of the city.  Word is, he's got some business with the slavers just north of here, too.  Look, that's all I know, I swear!"

"All right, all right, I don't know what the Captain was trying to sell, but that key you picked up," _he points to Malachi._ "That fell off the Captain when they were fighting.  I picked it up, you know, for safe keeping.  After what happened, well...I just want this all to go away."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 4, 2006)

*Grondar*

Grondar goes to the man and picks up the crossbow
He is all yours and that weapon is mine.
He exits the room and goes to find a sack to put the crossbow in


----------



## Mallak (Dec 4, 2006)

_Dietrich looks at Grondar as the thug picks up the crossbow and then leaves._ "Wait, what?  You can't just take my stuff!  I've got a business to run here!"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 5, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr nods to Troth, though he doesn’t think it would be anything new to Naomi.

“Oh, I think there are a few more things you can clarify about the situation... such as how many men did he have with him, what did they look like, and you could try to pronounce the name, just so we have some idea of the sound at least,” Colmarr says, stepping to the fore so Dietrich can see him.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 5, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi holds tight around Troth's shoulders as he picks her up and exits the shop with her._ "Where are we going, Troth?"




'Just outside the front door, we are staying guard' 'how is your juggling now? show me how you do it' he pick up 3-4 small rocks from the ground and hands them over to Naomi 'Lissa look here use these'


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Dietrich looks at Grondar as the thug picks up the crossbow and then leaves._ "Wait, what?  You can't just take my stuff!  I've got a business to run here!"




Mag opens his mouth to object, as well, then thinks better of it. Best not to undermine the good fear Grondar's built up by arguing in front of Dietrich.

"You've got a business where you steal property from your supposed clients and cover for murderers. I really don't think you've got much of a moral leg to stand on. You are, of course, welcome to try convincing Grondar of your rights. Since that would involve you all alone in a room with him, though, I might finish making out my will first if I were you.

"Now stop worrying about your wind up toy and answer my friend's questions."


----------



## Mallak (Dec 7, 2006)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> “Oh, I think there are a few more things you can clarify about the situation... such as how many men did he have with him, what did they look like, and you could try to pronounce the name, just so we have some idea of the sound at least.”





			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "You've got a business where you steal property from your supposed clients and cover for murderers. I really don't think you've got much of a moral leg to stand on. You are, of course, welcome to try convincing Grondar of your rights. Since that would involve you all alone in a room with him, though, I might finish making out my will first if I were you.
> 
> "Now stop worrying about your wind up toy and answer my friend's questions."



_Dietrich shudders, glancing after Grondar, then glares at Magyar._ "Hey, I don't steal from nobody.  Everything in this store I came by honestly. Anyway, like I said, the guy showed up with those two thugs with him, although I heard this morning that one of 'em is dead, drowned in the harbor.  It wouldn't be surprised if ol' 'Lishmash' or whatever his name was drowned that guy himself.  Yeah, his name was something like 'Lishymish' or 'Lroshmrorsh' or something like that.  He seemed a hard-eyed fellow, the kind who would be a cold-blooded killer."

_Outside with Troth, Naomi attempts to juggle.  She holds two rocks, throwing one up into the air and passing the other from hand to hand._ "Like this, Troth?"

"Look, I've told you all I know.  Will you guys please leave, now?  You can even keep the crossbow, just, if you catch up to that guy, get a good hit in for me, will ya?  Oh, and, uh, don't mention I told you where to find him.  Hey, are ya'll still interested in that map?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 7, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Outside with Troth, Naomi attempts to juggle.  She holds two rocks, throwing one up into the air and passing the other from hand to hand._ "Like this, Troth?"




Troth looks at the girl and he smiles to her 'yes yes like just like that, did Magyar show yo how to juggle with three rocks? you should try Lissa' Troth will stay outside scanning for anyone having interest in the shop.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Dietrich shudders, glancing after Grondar, then glares at Magyar._ "Hey, I don't steal from nobody.  Everything in this store I came by honestly. Anyway, like I said, the guy showed up with those two thugs with him, although I heard this morning that one of 'em is dead, drowned in the harbor.  It wouldn't be surprised if ol' 'Lishmash' or whatever his name was drowned that guy himself.  Yeah, his name was something like 'Lishymish' or 'Lroshmrorsh' or something like that.  He seemed a hard-eyed fellow, the kind who would be a cold-blooded killer."
> 
> "Look, I've told you all I know.  Will you guys please leave, now?  You can even keep the crossbow, just, if you catch up to that guy, get a good hit in for me, will ya?  Oh, and, uh, don't mention I told you where to find him.  Hey, are ya'll still interested in that map?"



“See, that wasn’t so hard, was it,” Colmarr remarks, putting the hand crossbow he seized from behind the counter on the floor, after unloading it and releasing the mechanism. “Though I wonder what else you might know, as you’ve said more than once you know nothing else, only to tell us more...”


----------



## jkason (Dec 8, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “See, that wasn’t so hard, was it,” Colmarr remarks, putting the hand crossbow he seized from behind the counter on the floor, after unloading it and releasing the mechanism. “Though I wonder what else you might know, as you’ve said more than once you know nothing else, only to tell us more...”




Mag cocks his head to one side, frowning. "For that matter, I'm not so sure you don't go running to Mr. L as soon as we walk out the door."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Malachi presses him a bit further. "And what did the man look like? Long nose and dark eyes?" He tries his best to describe Orpheus. "Any description would be useful.

"Of course, we didn't hear this from you. If we're able to unravel this mystery, we'll definitely give him what's coming to him. If everything goes according to plan, we might be back for the map." At the end of the line of questioning, Malachi relaxes visibly. The newfound information means the trail to whatever solution this will arrive to is still fresh.

[sblock=OOC]If it's useful, I'll use Diplomacy[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Dec 15, 2006)

_Dietrich licks his lips nervously, glancing around and realising he has nowhere left to run._ "Look, I've told you all I know, there's nothing left to tell!  And I'd never go runnin' to ol' Watsisname, not after what he's done.  There...there is one more thing, though.  That key there wasn't the only one Ben had on him.  There was a whole ring.  I just dumped 'em all in that bucket.  I don't know which ones are which, honest, or I'd tell you."



			
				Malachi said:
			
		

> "And what did the man look like? Long nose and dark eyes?" He tries his best to describe Orpheus. "Any description would be useful.



"Eh, no, that doesn't sound like him.  This man was taller, and although his voice was soft and spooky, he had a weird accent. Like his name, everything was all mashed together.  Like I said, I didn't really get a good look at him, he had that cloak on and the hood pulled up the whole time.  He even wore gloves over his hands.  Soft, expensive leather they were, too.  Come to think of it, I remember thinking how slender his fingers and wrist looked, almost like a woman's hand.  But that voice..." _He shudders._ "There ain't no woman who could speak like that."

"What was that you said?  The map?  Oh, yeah, well, you know, I've got a couple of other buyers on the line but...I can hold it for your for a couple of days."

_Outside, the day seems normal, like any other.  Naomi fumbles with the three rocks.  She's learning rather quickly, it seems.  Up the street, Troth hears the faint sound of a soldier's voice calling out,_ "Way! Make way for the Tortila Guard! Way! Give way!"


----------



## Mallak (Dec 15, 2006)

_Somewhere else...

The man in black stares at the two men in front of him.  The one on the left is hard and tall, with a scarred face and battered knuckles.  He wears a sleeveless leather jerkin, and an emblem of a blood red hand is tatooed on his muscled shoulder.  Though he may look like a brute, it is the other, much smaller man who does his bidding.  The little man wears a cloak with the same red hand emblem on the chest, and he speaks in a high, piping voice._

"So you are reneging on your end of the bargain? My master is very displeased." _Behind the man in black, his Second tenses, but the man in black merely waves him off._

"Not reneging so much as delaying.  The price has been set. The bargain will be kept."

"It had better be, or we will look elsewhere."

"You and I both know I am the only one who can deliver what you want."

"We shall see." 

_The small man and his silent companion turn and walk from the room.  When they are gone, the man in black spits, and his lip curls down in a snarl._ "Yes, we shall see."

[sblock=OOC]Handy Man in Black reference post![/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 15, 2006)

*Troth Half-elf Barbarian*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Outside, the day seems normal, like any other.  Naomi fumbles with the three rocks.  She's learning rather quickly, it seems.  Up the street, Troth hears the faint sound of a soldier's voice calling out,_ "Way! Make way for the Tortila Guard! Way! Give way!"




Torth raises his head towards the noise and wrinkles his nose *What does this guys do here* 'Lissa go inside and warn Colmarr about the city guard coming being in the street' 'run hunny run' 'be sure the shopkeeper doesn't know' 'you can whisper it to him' 
Troth goes inside to th first room keeping an eye from the doorway on the street


----------



## Mallak (Dec 15, 2006)

_Naomi quickly skips inside and scampers to the back room.  She whispers in Colmarr's ear, _"_Oni_, there are city guards coming down the street."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Nodding as Naomi whispers in his ear, Colmarr looks up and remarks, “Right, well if that’s it then, we’ll be on our way. Hmm, you won’t mind us taking that bucket of keys either, will you Dietrich... seeing as there’s some of Captain Turion’s property in it,” he adds firmly, not really giving Dietrich a choice in the matter. Tapping Malachi on the arm, he says  “Go collect the bucket of keys you got that one from please, and bring everyone still out front through to the back, as we’ll be leaving via the rear door.”

Once everyone is ready to leave, he removes his hat as he makes a florid bow to Dietrich, and says with a grin, “A good day to you sir, and I hope we don’t meet this way again... or hear any reports of trouble at your shop this day.” Before straightening up as he returns his dashing black hat to his head, and hustling everyone out of the shop.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 16, 2006)

*Grondar*

Passing by the secret door from the front of the store to the rear, Grondar stops on the way
I'll be watching you dirtbag …
He says to Dietrich and proceeds outside from the rear, holding the sack with the croosbow


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Tapping Malachi on the arm, he says  “Go collect the bucket of keys you got that one from please, and bring everyone still out front through to the back, as we’ll be leaving via the rear door.”
> 
> Once everyone is ready to leave, he removes his hat as he makes a florid bow to Dietrich, and says with a grin, “A good day to you sir, and I hope we don’t meet this way again... or hear any reports of trouble at your shop this day.” Before straightening up as he returns his dashing black hat to his head, and hustling everyone out of the shop.




Mag frowns a moment as Colmarrr seems to end the interrogation, but decides the older gnome knows more than he. He keeps his bow trained on Dietrich until they're ready to leave, then slings it across his back for ease of travel.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 19, 2006)

_In short order, Malachi, Denther, Magyar, Colmarr, Grondar, Troth, and Naomi are assembled behind Dietrich's shop.  Wakil & Braer had signaled to Troth that they would remain in their inconspicous positions out front, to observe the guards and delay them if necessary.  They'll all meet up back at the Pander Ban in the evening, if not sooner._

[sblock=OOC]I believe we now have the people who are posting together and the people who are not posting together.  If anyone has any IC or OOC problems with this arrangement, let me know.  I am going to try and work Braer and Wakil out of the story gracefully.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Once out the back of the shop, having noticed Magyar’s frown when he gave the order to leave, Colmarr explains, “Sorry we had to cut that short, but the city guard was coming, and we can’t do anything to avenge the captain if we’re sitting in jail now, can we.”


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 19, 2006)

At the Pander Ban Troth makes a late dinner to everyone. Boiled sausages with boiled vegetables and boiled potatoes. He think to himself what a luxury of a food he is heating and accompany it with a mug of ale.

After the dinner he will stay on deck coiling ropes and setting the ship into shape if needed, realizing that the ship is a mess he talk to Grondar about moving the necessary amount of rope from the hatches to deck.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Denther*

"So what have we learned, if anything? Only that the captain was meeting with some unknown men in an alehouse that burned. While I liked captain Ben and consider him a friend, I feel no special urge to 'avenge' him. We do not even know that he was wronged.
 "I grow tired of chasing shadows."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2006)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“That’s a rather shortsighted view Denther, even if we choose not to avenge him as such,” Colmarr remarks, hands on his hips as he gazes up at the taller human. “Consider for a moment that the two men who were searching the _Pander Ban_, were likely the same two thugs with the unknown buyer that met Captain Turion. I don’t think us chasing them off will disuade their master in the least from continuing to search for whatever Captain Turion was selling. After all, it doesn’t seem like they have any compunctions about killing, if they’re thwarted in getting what they want...”

“Anyway, we’d best move, before the city guard find us standing and talking out here... when we should be making ourselves scarce. So is there anywhere else we need to go, before heading back to the ship?” Colmarr asks, taking Naomi’s hand as he moves away from Dietrich’s shop.


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2006)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Once out the back of the shop, having noticed Magyar’s frown when he gave the order to leave, Colmarr explains, “Sorry we had to cut that short, but the city guard was coming, and we can’t do anything to avenge the captain if we’re sitting in jail now, can we.”




Mag nods as he finally understands. He smiles, then, even as he looks around to make sure the guard are not within eye or earshot. "As always, Colmarr, you're looking out for the lot of us."



> “Consider for a moment that the two men who were searching the _Pander Ban_, were likely the same two thugs with the unknown buyer that met Captain Turion.”




Mag turns to look back where they've come. "Indeed. It's hard to believe two separate men ... 'bumped their heads' and fell into the drink, as it were. Whether we wanted to or not, we may have already had a tussle with the men responsible for Turion's death."



> “Anyway, we’d best move, before the city guard find us standing and talking out here... when we should be making ourselves scarce. So is there anywhere else we need to go, before heading back to the ship?” Colmarr asks, taking Naomi’s hand as he moves away from Dietrich’s shop.




Mag shakes his head and starts moving, carrying his bow casually and unloaded, but not quite ready to put it away on his back with so many unknown threats suddenly around.

"I'd say we're best off heading back to the ship. If nothing else, I think we have a few keys to try out, yes?"


----------



## Mallak (Dec 31, 2006)

_The crew makes their careful way back to the _Pander Ban_ without further incident.  The streets are much emptier than the day before, or even since the morning.  The city gates are closed while the City Magistrate sorts out certain violent events that have recently transpired.  

Once aboard ship the night comes on quickly, and the meal Troth prepares is welcome.  The topic of conversation turns to what the crew should do next.  The captain is gone, but there is a cargo left still and messages from buyers apleanty who arrived during the day.  Then, too, there is slaving going on and children held against their will.  Or, the crew could take the ship and abandon Tortila.  There are adventures to be had and fortunes to be made on the high seas.  This evening, though, Grondar has a date to keep, and perhaps others would enjoy some...relaxing...time at a quiet tavern._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 2, 2007)

*Grondar*

Grondar travels to the northwestern part of town, to the "Lilting Rose"
He is very anxious to meet Karen, she had a pretty smile.
Taking a precaution he carries his sap under his new jacket.


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag frowns his way through the meal, though he makes sure to thank Troth for his efforts.

"I'm not sure I feel safe letting my guard down enough to 'relax,' but best of luck to you, Grondar," he says with a half-hearted smile. Then the young man turns his attentions to the bucket of keys.

"We have one of the captain's keys for sure, but these others, we don't know for sure which belonged to him. Or where we might try them."

As has become his habit, Mag looks to Colmarr for insight. "Obviously our thieves were looking for something of value in the captain's quarters. Do we think they found it, or might our keys here be the means of finding it?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Nodding to Grondar as he heads out, Colmarr listens to Magyar.

“Well, with the keys, if they have a bank or storage facility here, some might be used there, and perhaps the inn we tracked him to. The innkeeper might keep something there for him... she also might know where he kept things and what keys are his. Anyway, whether she does or not, we should return there to tell her of what we’ve found, as I gather from our conversation they were quite close... plus she invited us back, though she was hoping we’d have the captain with us.”

“As for what the thieves were looking for, I think it’s still in the captain’s cabin, in his chest, which they went through in fact, as I detected some strong magic in the bottom of it when I looked this morning. I didn’t bother to move it though, seeing as they didn’t seem to find it last night. So I guess I should go take a better look, now we’ve got a little more time on our hands,” he remarks, standing and heading to the captain's cabin.


----------



## Mallak (Jan 9, 2007)

_Colmarr makes his way to the captain's cabin.  The door hangs askew from its hinges where Grondar bashed it in the night before.  The Gnome notices that the door contains an iron lock, not that it will do any good now.  The room is just as he left it.  The chest is still half open, clothes strewn over the sides.  The captain's desk is a mess of papers.  Colmarr notes that the drawer on the lower right had a small lock, but it has been busted and the contents of the drawer emptied.  Naomi wanders in after Colmarr._ 

"Wow, what a mess! _she exclaims._

_Grondar makes his way toward the _Lilting Rose_.  The northwestern section of town where the tavern is located is really much nicer than he remembers.  He feels a bit rough for this side of town, and there are many more night watchmen out than he would expect.  He weathers their hard stares and reaches the _Lilting Rose_ without incident.  From the street, the tavern is lit up and festive, and he can hear the strains of a rollicking reel brightening the night.  A lamplighter walks by, checking the street lamps.  He speaks casually to Grondar as he passes._

"I wouldn't be loiterin' if I was you, mate.  What with what's been goin' on today, the watch is liable to throw ya in the pokey."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 10, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Yes it is quite messy, isn’t it, _onia_... thieves apparently have no manners whatsoever,” Colmarr replies with a slight smile, before casting _detect magic_ again and looking for the item that was in the chest. Once he has that, he'll also search the rest of the room for any other magical emanations, looking in the desk drawers and any other obscured places he didn’t scrutinize the last time, before his spell runs out.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 10, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> "I wouldn't be loiterin' if I was you, mate.  What with what's been goin' on today, the watch is liable to throw ya in the pokey."



I'm not loitering
Reply the thug and nods
I'm heading to that bar exactly


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes it is quite messy, isn’t it, _onia_... thieves apparently have no manners whatsoever,” Colmarr replies with a slight smile, before casting _detect magic_ again and looking for the item that was in the chest. Once he has that, he'll also search the rest of the room for any other magical emanations, looking in the desk drawers and any other obscured places he didn’t scrutinize the last time, before his spell runs out.




Mag walks in as Colmarr responds to Lissa, shaking his head at the chaos. 

"No finesse, either," he says, walking over to the broken drawer. "If you know what you're doing, this lock wouldn't have been anything to pick open, then no one would even know you'd..." Mag stops, flushing slightly.

"But that's hardly relevant," he says, flashing a disarming smile to Lissa. "If we don't think they found their target, I assume we're looking for better hiding places than a drawer."

Though possessed of none of Colmarr's magical talents, Mag busies himself, moving gingerly through the mess to look for secret compartments in the room.

[sblock=OOC] Search +4[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Jan 10, 2007)

Grondar said:
			
		

> I'm not loitering
> Reply the thug and nods
> I'm heading to that bar exactly



"Harr, harr! Tha's a good one, matey. Aye, an' next you'll be havin' tea with tha Queen o' Toulley, no doubt. Ah, the damsels in the _Lilting Rose_ are beyond the likes o' you'n'me. Best try yore luck down at th'docks." _The lamplighter moves on, chuckling to himself._ "Imagine a big lump like 'im in among the dainties of the _Lilting Rose_...Heh heh..."

_Back at the ship, Colmarr casts _detect magic_. Again, the chest--or rather, the object in the chest--appears to his eyes to glow with a soft blue-green-gold light. He pulls the clothes out of the chest and quickly reaches the bottom, but the object is beyond that. Beneath the chest? The chest is bolted securely to the deck; Colmarr can't seem to find a way to move it._



			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "If you know what you're doing, this lock wouldn't have been anything to pick open, then no one would even know you'd..." Mag stops, flushing slightly.



_Naomi looks to Magyar with big, round eyes._ "Can you teach _me_ how to pick locks, Magyar?"

_Magyar does a quick sweep of the papers surrounding the desk. The cargo manifest is there, as is a previously sealed letter that has been ripped open. It is addressed to a _Mistress Maybelle Matherson_. Noticing Colmarr's concentration on the chest, Magyar approaches him.  The young performer sees immediately that the chest must have a false bottom perhaps an inch deep, as determined by the difference in the height of the exterior wall and the interior wall. A bit of searching reveals that an iron fitting protecting the back bottom right corner of the chest is loose. It twists aside to reveal...a cleverly concealed keyhole!_


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 11, 2007)

Troth has been walking here and there on deck securing ropes and checking that the anchor is well on place as the ropes that holds the Pander Ban in place. 
On one of wandering he crosses the room where Colmarr, Mag and Naomi are.
'Anything i could help with?'


----------



## unleashed (Jan 11, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Well, if you wouldn’t mind bringing the bucket of keys in here, I think we’ve got a keyhole to try them in,” Colmarr remarks, as he moves away from the chest to continue his search for other hidden magical eminations. Looking in the desk drawers and any other obscured places he didn’t scrutinize the last time, though he doesn’t expect to find anything, as they wait for the keys to arrive.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 11, 2007)

*Grondar*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Harr, harr! Tha's a good one, matey. Aye, an' next you'll be havin' tea with tha Queen o' Toulley, no doubt. Ah, the damsels in the _Lilting Rose_ are beyond the likes o' you'n'me. Best try yore luck down at th'docks." _The lamplighter moves on, chuckling to himself._ "Imagine a big lump like 'im in among the dainties of the _Lilting Rose_...Heh heh..."



_That is a weird sight, A scum like me entering to the high society's pub._
Gronadr thinks to himself and grin.
They'll kick me before I'll say something.
He says to himself, looks around and sees the amount of town guards stationed in the area, with a heavy heart he turns on heel and decides to listen to the lamplighter and leave the place.


----------



## mps42 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Denther*

Denther walks into the captain's cabin and, seeing Mag, Colmarr and Naomi in the room calls softly to Naomi "Hey, it's getting crowded in there, why not come out here are give those guys some room to work. Besides, if it's alright with you, I'd like to talk with you."


----------



## Mallak (Jan 11, 2007)

_As Grondar turns to go, the door to the _Lilting Rose_ bursts open, and three giggling young women come tumbling out. Two of the women support a third between them who walks with unsteady steps. Laughing, the woman on the right says, _"C'mon, Trudy, let's get you home." _The voice is unmistakably that of Karen, the erstwhile muffin seller, though in a lacey dress that borders on indecent, she looks like no muffin seller Grondar has ever seen. As they head up the street, a man dressed in a guard's uniform steps out of the shadows and begins to speak with them. They're too far away for Grondar to hear more than a murmer..._


----------



## Mallak (Jan 11, 2007)

_Colmarr continues his search of the cabin. A sheathed dagger is attached to the underside of the desk. It is small, but serviceable. There are four cupboards beneath the bed, two on each side. One holds a chamber pot, empty. The cupboard next to it contains a basin, mirror, and shaving kit. The other two are empty. Searching around by the shattered window again, Colmarr doesn't find much. A few small pieces of the thick glass crunch under his boots, and several bits of it are still attached to the frame and scattered along the sill. Some of them have a dark, crusty substance along their edges, unnoticed the night before in the moonlight. To Colmarr's eye, it appears to be dried blood. Perhaps the thief did not get away unscathed after all. He still can find no threads. Perhaps, if there ever were any, they were blown away by the wind. The rest of the room holds no further surprises._

[sblock=OOC]Just so we're clear on time, for those at the ship it is evening, just before sunset.  For Grondar, it is just after sunset.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 11, 2007)

*Grondar*

Karen
The big thug calls and heads toward the girl's direction.
I'm with them 
He says to the watchman and turn to the muffin seller
Let me help you carry your friend as I understand our date is ruined.


----------



## Mallak (Jan 11, 2007)

_As Grondar draws closer he can hear Karen speaking to the guard._

"No, _thank you_, Sir, we will be quite all right." _She looks up as Grondar calls out, and relief washes over her features._ "Oh, there you are, Grondar! I didn't think you were going to make it tonight. Trudy drank too much, again, and we're just taking her home." _She turns back to the guard._ "As you can see, Sir, my boyfriend is here now, so no escort will be necessary. We'll be just fine."

_The guard gives the big thug a sour look._ "I'd watch yer back if I was you. People been turnin' up dead all over the place." _With that, the guard heads off down the street, back the way Grondar came and away from the way the girls are headed._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 11, 2007)

*Grondar*

Yeah, yeah, begone already you stupid son of an ox.  
Grondar mutters quietly as the watchman takes distance, he then turns to the girls and help them carry Trudy.
Where to Girlfriend?


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi looks to Magyar with big, round eyes._ "Can you teach _me_ how to pick locks, Magyar?"




Mag flushes, then says, "Well, picking locks is a lot like juggling: it takes balance and care and patience. You keep working on the juggling, and when we've got that down, maybe you'll be ready for locks."

[/quote]_A bit of searching reveals that an iron fitting protecting the back bottom right corner of the chest is loose. It twists aside to reveal...a cleverly concealed keyhole!_[/QUOTE]

Mag rises up to present his find, smiling a bit pridefully. "It's never all that hard to make something disappear. It's making it re-appear that makes a good vanishing act."

When Colmarr asks Troth to fetch the keys, Mag hops up. "I'll give you a hand," he says.

[sblock=OOC]At one point, I think Malachi had one of the keys to himself. Did he return it to the collection when we took them all, or does he still have that one?

Also, a question about a nonstandard use of a skill: since we have so many keys, I'm wondering if Mag's Open Lock skill might be applicable to narrowing the keys to try? i.e., since he knows about locks, maybe he'd be better at identifying the type of keys that would fit this particular one, so that maybe sorting through them might be a little faster.[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Jan 12, 2007)

Grondar said:
			
		

> Where to Girlfriend?



_Karen gives Grondar a grateful look._ "I hope you don't mind my claiming you as my boyfriend back there. It was just, he was being very persistent, and if we come home escorted by a guard, Trudy's parents will freak. They'll be upset enough as it is." _The last she says in a whisper to Grondar with a nod at Trudy's inebriated state._

"Ahem." _The woman on the other side of Trudy clears her throat delicately._

"Oh, where are my manners? Grondar, this is my friend Marcia. Marcia, Grondar." _Marcia is tall and slender, with long raven black hair and sharp features. In her tight black dress, she has the look of a hunting cat on the prowl. The look is also in her dark smoldering eyes as they slide over Grondar's muscled physique._ 

"Charmed, I'm sure." _Her voice is low and smokey._

"Uhhhg..." _The groan comes from Trudy, propped up between the other two._

"Quick, get her to the alley!" _The girls help Trudy into the alley where she drops to her hands and knees and pukes against the base of the wall. Marcia helps hold her up while Karen holds back the girl's hair. 

Trudy has dirty blonde hair, and she is shorter and more curvey than the other two women. She is also much, much drunker._ "I don't like the food there."

"Some first date, huh?" _Karen says to Grondar, flashing him that winning smile._

"C'mon Trudy, we'll get you home and get you cleaned up."

_When Trudy has emptied her stomach, the girls get her back on her feet._ "So," _Karen says, turning to Grondar,_ "you'll help us get Trudy home?"

***​
_Back on the ship, Naomi says to Magyar, _"Ok, I'll keep practicing my juggling." _Then she follows Denther out of the room and back on deck._ "What did you want to talk about, Sir?"

"Here, try this key." _Malachi produces the key he got from Dietrich's shop and gives it to Colmarr. To Colmarr's eye, it glows slightly, infused with magic._

[sblock=OOC]jkason, I like your non-standard use of Open Lock, and I approve! I always enjoy innovative skill, feat, and spell use suggestions.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jan 13, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Holding up the key as he examines it, Colmarr says, “Well, this looks a likely choice, considering it has some magic to it... like whatever’s in the chest.” Moving over to the chest, he adds, “Okay, everyone stay back, as I’m not sure if the key is enough on it’s own or whether something else might be required,” before inserting the key in the lock Magyar found and giving it a twist.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 13, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _When Trudy has emptied her stomach, the girls get her back on her feet._ "So," _Karen says, turning to Grondar,_ "you'll help us get Trudy home?"




It will be my honor
Grondar reply and helps Trudy up.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Malachi eats a larger meal than usual, having worked up an appetite. "Thank you, Troth." Afterwards, he helps to clean up after the meal and ventures to the Captain's quarters and looks through the... wreckage, so to speak, handing his key to Colmarr.

"Yes, it does look a bit... significant." He largely spends his time looking through paperwork, and the ship's manifest, trying to find out what the ship held, who it was to be sold to, if payment was received, and so on. Assuming he can find all the Captain's paperwork, Malachi will spend some time to decipher the Captain's organization system.


----------



## Mallak (Jan 15, 2007)

_As Colmarr brings the key closer to the chest it begins to resonate with a slight buzzing in his fingers. He inserts the key into the lock and turns and...nothing.  It is apparent that this is not the right key for the lock on the chest.  In fact, it's not even the right size.  It's too small.

Magyar and Troth begin to search through the bucket of keys.  Magyar's practiced eye quickly sorts likely keys from unlikely, and Colmarr tries them, one at a time.  After a few minutes of tying, one fits!  Who's to say if it is the original key for this lock, but it fits, and it turns, and there is a distinctive "click" as somewhere inside the chest, a mechanism unlocks._

_From what Malachi can glean from the captain's paperwork, the cargo is made up mainly of northern fur pelts with a small selection of ice peppers and other exotic spices and dried vegetables thrown in. About half the cargo was sold to a merchant by the name of Deegler for five hundred gold pieces.  The rest was split between three houses: the Mendants at three hundred gold, the Crems at two hundred gold, and the Olivers at fifty gold. The cargo for the Mendants and Crems was due to be offloaded today, Deegler is scheduled for tomorrow, and the Olivers don't want theirs until next Thursday. There is a handwritten addendum to their order specifiying that the cargo may be offloaded to the public docks warehouses to be held for pickup._

***​
"Unh, who're you?" _Trudy mumbles into Grondar's face as he helps her up. Her breath reeks of vomit._

"This is Grondar, Trudy. He's going to help us get home."

"Oh, ok..." _Trudy trails off as they begin their trek up the street. The night is mildly chilly, but all of the lamps are lit. They wind through the streets to the north and west, arriving in an area that Grondar recognizes as housing the upper merchant families of Tortila._

"There, this is Trudy's house," _says Karen, pointing to a large brick and wood mansion towering three stories above the street. An eight foot masonry wall runs around the house. Tiny metal points poke up along the top of the wall. A locked wrought iron gate is in front flanked by two lit lanterns. A pullchain hangs on the right side of the gate which probably rings a bell inside the house. Narrow alleys run down either side of the property seperating the wall around Trudy's house from the walls of the neighboring houses. The street is quiet; no one is about._

"So," _says Karen, looking at Grondar,_ "do you have any ideas about how to get Trudy home while keeping her out of trouble with her family?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 15, 2007)

*Grondar*

Never brought a drunken lady to her home before and when I was a child my father was the drunken one and I didn't want to be home when he arrived … what about a back yard?


----------



## unleashed (Jan 16, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Hmm, well that was anticlimactic... perhaps this key’s linked to what’s in the chest, as there was a resonance in the magic as it got closer,” Colmarr remarks, slipping the key into a pocket as he finds it doesn’t fit.

Once they’ve found a key that does work however, Colmarr quickly examines the area inside the chest where he saw the magical emination earlier. Waving Magyar over to help, if he can’t see anything obvious immediately.


----------



## jkason (Jan 16, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Hmm, well that was anticlimactic... perhaps this key’s linked to what’s in the chest, as there was a resonance in the magic as it got closer,” Colmarr remarks, slipping the key into a pocket as he finds it doesn’t fit.
> 
> Once they’ve found a key that does work however, Colmarr quickly examines the area inside the chest where he saw the magical emination earlier. Waving Magyar over to help, if he can’t see anything obvious immediately.




Mag waits semi-patiently, helping if asked but trying not to interfere with the gnome. Colmarr's mention of magic and resonance has his interest even more piqued than when he first found the secret compartment.


----------



## Mallak (Jan 18, 2007)

Grondar said:
			
		

> Never brought a drunken lady to her home before and when I was a child my father was the drunken one and I didn't want to be home when he arrived … what about a back yard?



_Karen looks at Grondar with sympathy in her eyes._ "Well, there is a garden in the back, but the wall goes all the way around. Although, if I remember correctly...Trudy, isn't there a gate in the back wall?"

"Nyungh..."

"I'll take that as a yes."

***​
_Once the chest is unlocked, Magyar shows Colmarr how to press on the floor of chest near the back edge. The entire floor rotates up revealing a compartment about six inches deep! In it is a washleather coin purse, a small jewelry box, and a larger, dull metal grey box. It is the larger box which is detecting as magical._


----------



## unleashed (Jan 19, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Well, this is where the magic is,” Colmarr remarks, picking up the dull metal grey box and ignoring the other items for the moment, as he examines it to see if there’s a keyhole anywhere on it. If there is, he’ll try the small key he placed in his pocket earlier, before trying to open the box.


----------



## mps42 (Jan 19, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Back on the ship, Naomi says to Magyar, _"Ok, I'll keep practicing my juggling." _Then she follows Denther out of the room and back on deck._ "What did you want to talk about, Sir?"




 "Please, call me Denther. Everyone does. I just wanted to ask you about your family. Is there anyone we should try to let know that you're alright?"


----------



## Mallak (Jan 19, 2007)

_The box is extremely heavy, much more massive than its small size would indicate.  Colmarr barely manages to leverage it out of the chest.  He sets it on the cabin deck with a dull _*thunk*_.  The box appears to be a solid cube but for a tiny abutment on one side, like a little nub.  It can be pushed to the side, revealing a small keyhole which the small key from earlier fits into perfectly.  Colmarr rotates the key a full three-hundred-sixty degrees...

***​
Magyar watches as the gnome ever so carefully inserts the key into the lock and twists.  He hears the faint mechanic _click_ of tumblers falling into place.  A visible seam appears around the top of the box, and what is now the lid opens ever so slightly.  There is a slight hiss of air as the pressure in the box equalizes, but that is all.  No flashing lights, no loud explosions, nothing overtly magical.  Colmarr has gone very still.  He seems to not even be breathing.

***​
...Colmarr rotates the key a full three-hundred-sixty degrees.  _**POP**_  An implosion of air sucks at the gnome's senses, wind rushes all around him, light explodes from the box--then nothing.  No sight, no sound, no sensation of touch.  Even his detect magic is gone.  He exists not so much in blackness as in nothingness.  He exists for a moment and forever, outside of even thought.  Then, something.  External, less than warmth but more than light, a presence just beyond the edge of sight--if he had eyes to see.  A whisper, soft and low, but more like a thought than a sound._ 
"Colmarr."​


----------



## unleashed (Jan 20, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Always a seeker of knowledge, Colmarr, instead of being frightened by his circumstances, finds the situation intriguing... wondering where he’s been whisked off to that would leave him without senses. Several things cross his mind, the most likely of which is that his spirit has somehow been transported inside the box, when his name comes from the darkness.

“Yes, that’s me,” Colmarr responds, in his usual cheeky manner, though he’s not quite sure yet whether he’s just thinking or actually speaking the words, “Who or what are you? And where am I?”


----------



## Mallak (Jan 20, 2007)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> “Yes, that’s me,” Colmarr responds, in his usual cheeky manner, though he’s not quite sure yet whether he’s just thinking or actually speaking the words, “Who or what are you? And where am I?”



_Even as the thought forms, Colmarr is overwhelmed with sensation as the world returns around him.  Breath rushes into his lungs, and he blinks rapidly.  He is on his knees in the captain's cabin, on the _Pander Ban_.  The heavy gray box is on the deck before him, its lid slightly cracked open.  A silent stillness lingers in his soul, a calming peace, as if he knows that everything will be all right.  The strange sensation fades, but a whisper remains._


----------



## Mallak (Jan 20, 2007)

Denther said:
			
		

> "Please, call me Denther. Everyone does. I just wanted to ask you about your family. Is there anyone we should try to let know that you're alright?"



"Denther."  _Naomi__ tries the name out._ "I don't have any family.  Well, I mean, I don't have any _real_ family, like a real mother or father or brothers or sisters.  Some of the kids at the orphanage do, but not me."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 20, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Even as the thought forms, Colmarr is overwhelmed with sensation as the world returns around him.  Breath rushes into his lungs, and he blinks rapidly.  He is on his knees in the captain's cabin, on the _Pander Ban_.  The heavy gray box is on the deck before him, its lid slightly cracked open.  A silent stillness lingers in his soul, a calming peace, as if he knows that everything will be all right.  The strange sensation fades, but a whisper remains._



“Well, that was interesting to say the least,” Colmarr remarks as he gains his bearings.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 20, 2007)

Grondar escorts the ladies to the gate in the back yard


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, that was interesting to say the least,” Colmarr remarks as he gains his bearings.




Mag kneels at the gnome's side, his face an odd mix of fascination and concern. "Colmarr, what just happened? You seemed, well, paralyzed for a moment there. I was afraid you'd been poisoned somehow. I'm good with locks, not as good with traps, I'm afraid."


----------



## Mallak (Jan 22, 2007)

_Grondar and the ladies enter the alley to the right of the house and follow it back to where it intersects another alley._

"There's the gate there," _says Karen, pointing to the left where a small gate is inset into the back of the wall.  Marcia takes a key from Trudy.  She unlocks the gate with a faint click, but when she attempts to push it open it only rattles a bit.  Marcia swears under her breath._

"Barred from the other side.  Where's the trust?"

"Grondar, can you think of a way to open it?"

_Behind them in the alley from which they just came, Grondar hears a cat yowl and a soft curse in a male voice.  He glances back and catches a dark shadow ducking in to a doorway in the wall of the neighboring house.  Karen jumps at the sound, and Marcia peers back the way they came._

"What was that?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 23, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Mag kneels at the gnome's side, his face an odd mix of fascination and concern. "Colmarr, what just happened? You seemed, well, paralyzed for a moment there. I was afraid you'd been poisoned somehow. I'm good with locks, not as good with traps, I'm afraid."



Colmarr stands and looks at Magyar, a big smile on his face. “No need to worry on that count, Magyar. I think I was just taken inside the box... in mind, if not in body... and I think... well... I think there’s some kind of sentience there. It was... well... I didn’t get to talk to it... but it knew my name... though I didn’t feel threatened at all... quite the opposite in fact...” Looking down at the box, Colmarr kneels once again before trying to open it a little further and peek inside, his inquisitive nature not satisfied with just a hint of what’s within.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 23, 2007)

*Grondar*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Grondar and the ladies enter the alley to the right of the house and follow it back to where it intersects another alley._
> 
> "There's the gate there," _says Karen, pointing to the left where a small gate is inset into the back of the wall.  Marcia takes a key from Trudy.  She unlocks the gate with a faint click, but when she attempts to push it open it only rattles a bit.  Marcia swears under her breath._
> 
> ...



Three options
Grondar says and grins
It is a talking cat,
A bum,
Or a burglar.
Stay here and be quite …
With that Grondar departs from the ladies and goes to the shadowy figure, on his way his pulls out his sap and says with low toned intimidating voice.
Reveal yourself or endanger with hard beatings.


----------



## mps42 (Jan 23, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> "Denther."  _Naomi__ tries the name out._ "I don't have any family.  Well, I mean, I don't have any _real_ family, like a real mother or father or brothers or sisters.  Some of the kids at the orphanage do, but not me."




"I'm sorry to hear that, Naomi. I know what it's like to lose your family."


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Colmarr stands and looks at Magyar, a big smile on his face. “No need to worry on that count, Magyar. I think I was just taken inside the box... in mind, if not in body... and I think... well... I think there’s some kind of sentience there. It was... well... I didn’t get to talk to it... but it knew my name... though I didn’t feel threatened at all... quite the opposite in fact...” Turning back towards the desk, Colmarr tries to open the box a little further and peek inside, his inquisitive nature not satisfied with just a hint of what’s within.




More than a little unsettled by a box with a mind all its own. Mag stays near the chest, watching Colmarr at the desk from a slight distance.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 24, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Colmarr stands and looks at Magyar, a big smile on his face. “No need to worry on that count, Magyar. I think I was just taken inside the box... in mind, if not in body... and I think... well... I think there’s some kind of sentience there. It was... well... I didn’t get to talk to it... but it knew my name... though I didn’t feel threatened at all... quite the opposite in fact...” Turning back towards the desk, Colmarr tries to open the box a little further and peek inside, his inquisitive nature not satisfied with just a hint of what’s within.



Malachi, previously shuffling through papers and reading, stops to watch the scene unfolding in front of him. "... Some sentient in the box? ... And it talked?" He stares intently, waiting for the creature to emerge.


----------



## Mallak (Jan 24, 2007)

Grondar said:
			
		

> Three options
> Grondar says and grins
> It is a talking cat,
> A bum,
> ...



_The shadowy figure steps out from the doorway and straightens up.  Grondar recognizes him as the guard who was talking to Karen earlier._

"Well, well, what have we here?  It looks like I came along just in time, Karen, Marcia.  Trudy.  This thug was sneaking up on you from behind, no doubt intent on robbing you, or worse.  These are dangerous, crazy times, Ladies.  Whole families are being murdered in their beds.  You really shouldn't wander down dark alleys without adequate protection.  Nor should you become so drunk, Trudy.  It makes you an eaiser target for lowlife scum like him." _His voice holds a sneer, and he smiles nastily as he begins to walk toward Grondar._ "You might want to put that away, Thug," _he says, nodding at the sap._ "I'd hate to have to add resisting arrest to your growing list of crimes." _His hands hang loosely by his sides, his longsword still resting in its sheath, and he walks with confidence._

"Do what he says, Grondar." _Karen's voice is low and tight with fear or concern._ "Rolf is an expert swordsman."

"Yes, Grondar, do what the pretty lady says."

_Back on the ship..._


			
				Denther said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry to hear that, Naomi. I know what it's like to lose your family."



"How could I lose something I never had?  What is having a family like?"

_In the cabin..._
_Colmarr opens the box and peaks inside.  At first, there appears to be nothing there, only blackness.  He cracks the lid a little more, and finally his eyes adjust to the void within the box that seems to eat the light.  A flat black disk, about the size of Colmarr's hand, slightly raised around the edge, rests within the box in a fitted space.  A cloth of some kind, black as velvet, smooth as satin, cushions the disk where it lays.  It is growing dark out, and it is very difficult to see inside the cabin._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 24, 2007)

*Grondar*

You have nothing against me watchman, this are dangerous times indeed so it's good to have a weapon to protect me against wandering scum bags as you say.
As for the ladies back there …
He says and tucks his sap into his belt.
It's good that I'm here, shadowy figures can lurk every where, like behind the doorway  you popped out just a second ago, and I'm her boy friend, but you probably forgot she told you about that when we saw you earlier, well SH*T happens.
He turns to Trudy
Tell him that I'm with you and I'm not the big bad wolf he is so anxious to catch.

Diplomacy ?


----------



## Mallak (Jan 24, 2007)

"Grondar is helping us home, Rolf.  We're fine, but thank you for your concern." _Karen seems frightened, and Marcia has faded into the shadows near the garden door.  Trudy is leaning against the wall, head back, eyes closed, one arm hanging loose and the other across her abdomen.  She almost seems to be asleep._

_Rolf gives Grondar a sour, seemingly disappointed look when he shows no signs of resistance._

"All right, you've seen them home.  Now go back to where you belong, Thug." _Rolf adopts an arrogant stance, legs spread wide, thumbs tucked into his belt, staring Grondar down._


----------



## unleashed (Jan 25, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Noticing the room starting to darken as the sun goes down, Colmarr uses his innate ability to call light, bringing four glowing balls which look like will-o’-wisps into being... one in each corner of the room. Saying as he does so, “Let’s finish here quickly or light a lantern, as my lights will only last a minute or so. Malachi, have you found the paperwork regarding the cargo yet?” he asks, as he reaches in to touch the disk, hoping the feelings he had after his mental contact with it weren’t some form of deceit.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 25, 2007)

*Grondar*

Turning to Karen Grondar smiles and says.
Well, it seems I'm not welcome in those parts of town, you know where to find me muffin lady, and good luck with Trudy and tell me what happened when I'll see you again.
He winks, turns on heel and makes his way to the main road, not before taking a good look at the watchman. Who knows maybe they'll meet again sometime, without the ladies to see what a thug can do to a cheeky puny watchman named Rolf.

Exiting the alley, Grondar stretch and groans to himself and makes the long way back to the docks, disappointed by the lack of luck, he knows it was supposed to be a scoring night until that Rolf guy popped out and screw everything.


----------



## Mallak (Jan 25, 2007)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> ...Colmarr uses his innate ability to call light...




_Nothing happens._


----------



## Mallak (Jan 25, 2007)

_Rolf follows Grondar out of the alley.  The guard addresses him in a low voice._

"I don't know what got into that tiny brain of yours, Thug, thinking you could approach a lady of Karen's stature, but know this: Karen is mine.  If I ever see you in this part of town again, I will not hesitate to run you through and leave your bones to the crows.  Hey, Thug, are you listening to me?"

_Just then, a woman's high, piercing scream rings out from the alley.  Rolf swears, drawing his sword with lightning quickness.  For a moment, he seems about to put his blade through Grondar, but with a snarl, he turns on his heel running back toward the alley bellowing as he goes._ *"Guards!  To me!"*


----------



## mps42 (Jan 25, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _
> "How could I lose something I never had?  What is having a family like?"
> _



_

 "That is a difficult question to answer, little one. I would say that having a family is having someone who cares for you and ABOUT you. All of the time and no matter what you might do."
Almost more to himself than to Naomi "Someone to care for you when you are sick or hurt. Someone to hold you when you are sad or lonely. Someone to come find you if you are lost."
Intensely "Someone to avenge you if you are wronged."
Realizing what he's said "I'm sorry, little one. I should be more careful with my words, please excuse me."
Denther will wander to his bunk and lay down on it._


----------



## Mallak (Jan 25, 2007)

"A family sounds nice..."_ Naomi__ says softly to herself.  Eventually, she'll head back toward the cabin.  If she sees Troth free anywhere she'll ask him,_ "Troth, did you have a family?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 25, 2007)

*Grondar*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Rolf follows Grondar out of the alley.  The guard addresses him in a low voice._
> 
> "I don't know what got into that tiny brain of yours, Thug, thinking you could approach a lady of Karen's stature, but know this: Karen is mine.  If I ever see you in this part of town again, I will not hesitate to run you through and leave your bones to the crows.  Hey, Thug, are you listening to me?"
> 
> _Just then, a woman's high, piercing scream rings out from the alley.  Rolf swears, drawing his sword with lightning quickness.  For a moment, he seems about to put his blade through Grondar, but with a snarl, he turns on his heel running back toward the alley bellowing as he goes._ *"Guards!  To me!"*




_You can take Karen, she means nothing to me, and I can score other ladies equal or even better._
Grondar thinks to himself, his eyes follow the running watchman.
That is a good time to leave.
Grondar mutters to himself and make haste out of this part of town


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Colmarr opens the box and peaks inside..._



Malachi almost curses under his breath, "Where's Wakil when you need him?" He says a short prayer.

"What is it?"


----------



## Mallak (Jan 25, 2007)

Malachi said:
			
		

> He says a short prayer.



_Malachi feels a sense of peace, not unlike that which he experienced in the Valley of Adonai._


----------



## unleashed (Jan 26, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“As my lights... damn, I feared that might happen,” Colmarr remarks, as his light doesn’t manifest. “Malachi, have you found the paperwork regarding the cargo yet?” he asks, as he reaches in to touch the disk, hoping the feelings he had after his mental contact with it weren’t some form of deceit.

“It’s a flat black disk, about the size of my hand,” Colmarr replies, just before touching it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Malachi shakes his head, "Sorry, yes, I think I have it all here... I should take a look at what we still have in our holds in order to determine what has and hasn't been sold, and then I should probably talk to the dockmaster..." He trails off for a second... _<disc?>_

"I presume we're done in this room, then?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 26, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “As my lights... damn, I feared that might happen,” Colmarr remarks, as his light doesn’t manifest.




Puzzled at the gnome's comments, remembering he had previously manifested light seemingly at whim, Mag stands. 

"I'll start lighting the lanterns," he says, moving to do so.

[sblock=OOC]If there's not a lantern and means of lighting it in the captain's cabin, he'll go to where he knows the next closest one is (at the very least, he has one in his backpack in the storage room / hold)[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Jan 26, 2007)

_Magyar lights a gimbled lantern hanging from the center of a beam which runs the width of the cabin.  There is also a lantern attached to the desk which he lights.  Soon, rosey, warm lamplight fills the cabin, chasing away the shadows of the night.  

The black disk sits like a hole in the air, seemingly untouched by the light's rays.  Colmarr brushes his fingers across the surface and feels...nothing.  He can't even feel his fingers.  They've gone numb, and if he couldn't see them with his own eyes he'd think they'd dropped off his hand.  The numbness begins to slowly spread up his fingers into his hand, seeming to seep out of his bones into his flesh._
"Colmarr."​_The word comes to him not as a word but as a sensation, as if the very essence of his own being were rolled into an emotion and then expressed in a delicate, inviting call that draws his soul in an iexplicably compelling fashion.  Colmarr has the distinct impression that whatever expressed his name with such depth has knowledge of him more intimate than even he himself has._


----------



## unleashed (Jan 27, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Wanting to know what the disk knows, but not liking the numbness spreading up his arm, Colmarr takes his hand from the disk and closes the box. Locking it, he slips the key into a pocket inside his doublet, resolving to seek more information on the disk before opening the box again. Delving into his memories as he crosses to the desk, he seeks information on any artifacts which seem to resemble the disk, before looking through the captain’s papers that Malachi hasn’t taken regarding cargo, to see if there’s anything there.

While he’s looking through the papers, Colmarr remarks, “Well, I’m going to keep looking here for a few minutes, to see if there’s anything on the contents of the box.”


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 27, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> "A family sounds nice..."_ Naomi__ says softly to herself.  Eventually, she'll head back toward the cabin.  If she sees Troth free anywhere she'll ask him,_ "Troth, did you have a family?"




'Yes Naomi I do have a family, but they are far away and i have not seen my mother in 4-5 years and my father i haven't seen since i was 15 year old' 'I haven't forgotten my promise to you Naomi, we will get the other children out of their misery as soon we are sure we can leave this hellish port in safety'


----------



## mps42 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Denther*

[sblock] unhappy with himself, denther will put on clothing, armor and sword and then quietly slip off of the ship.[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Jan 28, 2007)

[sblock=OOC Denther]So, where is Denther headed?[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Denther*

[sblock] First to the nearest alehouse he can find [/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Jan 29, 2007)

_Colmarr experiences a sense of longing as he withdraws his hand--longing to be in contact with the disk once again.  The longing ceases when he closes the lid to the box.  In all his travels and learning, the bard has never heard of any artifact matching the description of the disk.  The box appears to be made of a very dense substance, possibly lead, which is said to block powerful magics, but other than that nothing about this strikes him as familiar.

Naomi speaks to Troth._ "What is it like to have a family?  Do you miss them?"

_Denther slips silently down the ship's gang plank onto the dock and heads toward the city.  Before he has even made it off the pier, he sees a young woman running down the docks, headed for the _Pander Ban_.  It is the young girl from the inn earlier today, Eloise.  She appears to be weeping heavily, and hasn't seen him yet._

[sblock=Refresher]The story of Eloise and the Three-Penny Inn begins on this page, post 497.[/sblock]

_In another part of the city, Grondar slips away quietly down the darkened street, leaving the guard and the women to their fate._


----------



## unleashed (Jan 30, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Magyar, could you help me put this box back in the chest?” Colmarr asks. Securing the chest once the lead box is back in it’s hiding place, he pockets that key as well.

“Well, I suppose that’s all we can do here for now. We should probably head out to the Three-Penny Inn and talk to the innkeeper, as she seemed concerned about Captain Turion when I spoke with her earlier. At the very least, she’d probably want to know his fate... perhaps she even knows about any family or ties he might have here.”


----------



## Mallak (Jan 30, 2007)

_As Colmarr is putting the box away, a piece of obscure lore pops into his mind.  Perhaps it was the meeting with Dietrich earlier today that has his thoughts turning to the gods, but the contents of this box are beyond his ken.

In the beginning, there were many gods, but one was more powerful than the others.  His name was Shaimon, and he was beautiful to behold.  The gods created the world and gave birth to life and light and all the creatures of the earth.  Shaimon refused to share his power for fear it would be diluted.  The other gods begged him to join them.  They tried enticements.  The world was beautiful and full of life, they said.  They offered warnings.  Some of the creatures they created were very willful and headstrong.  Finally, Shaimon decided he did have something to offer the world.  He gave the people Death.  He gave them Darkness and Despair.  And as the gods tended to their creations, Shaimon grew more powerful.

The god Serap grew angry, and she called for sanctions against Shaimon.  She met with the god Gahbrael and sent him to five of the other most powerful gods, Mighail, Melindra, Baroph, and Algor.  The lore books are silent on the identity of the fifth god.  Under Mighail's leadership, the gods overpowered Shaimon, and the God of Darkness was forced to stand trial before Baroph.  Though Shaimon was pursuasive with a serpant's tongue, Serap was relentless in her prosecution.  In the end, Shaimon was found guilty -- of what, exactly, is unclear.  Working against his fellow gods, perhaps?  He was sentenced to be bound from all realms of existence, outside of even time, until he had repented of his sins.  A box, a prison, was commisioned of the god Algor.  Inside it, Serap placed a holy fire which would burn for as long as Shaimon's being was black.  Then Shaimon was placed into the box.  Algor turnd to the Gnomish Archmage Magistrade to craft seven keys, one key in the likeness of each of the seven gods responsible for Shaimon's imprisonment.  These seven keys were sent to the ends of the earth where, in the physical realm, it was believed they would be more difficult for Shaimon's sympathizers to recover prematurely.  Each key was specially shielded, and only the god responsible for the key could know its location.  The box itself was placed into Melindra's care and soon disappeared forever, though it is said to reside on Melindra's Isle, a floating island, always in motion, which consistently removes itself from the path of discovery.

After the trial, the gods returned to the world they had ignored for too long.  It was in chaos.  Slowly, they began to rebuild the paradise lost, but the will of their created beings worked against them.  There are other tales after that, but why did Shaimon's Trial stick in Colmarr's mind?  Is it pure vanity to suppose that they, the crew, now have an artifact of godly power in their hands?  No accurate descriptions of the prison or the keys survive, so it is impossible to say with any certainty._


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Magyar, could you help me put this box back in the chest?” Colmarr asks. Securing the chest once the lead box is back in it’s hiding place, he pockets that key as well.




Mag hesitates a moment, apparently reticent to come too close to the box given its effects on Colmarr. He does, however, relent, helping the gnome to return it to its hiding place.



> “Well, I suppose that’s all we can do here for now. We should probably head out to the Three-Penny Inn and talk to the innkeeper, as she seemed concerned about Captain Turion when I spoke with her earlier. At the very least, she’d probably want to know his fate... perhaps she even knows about any family or ties he might have here.”




Mag frowns. "I hate bearing bad news," he mutters, but nods his agreement that they should bear said news to the innkeep.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 30, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Magyar, could you help me put this box back in the chest?” Colmarr asks. Securing the chest once the lead box is back in it’s hiding place, he pockets that key as well.
> 
> “Well, I suppose that’s all we can do here for now. We should probably head out to the Three-Penny Inn and talk to the innkeeper, as she seemed concerned about Captain Turion when I spoke with her earlier. At the very least, she’d probably want to know his fate... perhaps she even knows about any family or ties he might have here.”



"I wonder if it's a bit late to go out now, as we have some things we can do around here, too." Malachi absentmindedly flips through some papers, trying to think of all the business that has to be taken care of--taking stock of the hold, talking to the dockmaster... so much paperwork.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“True enough, Malachi, but I imagine we can’t do much about most of that until the morning... at least without Grondar here to help move crates. If you’re worried about the paperwork though, I can handle that. It can’t be any harder than working through tomes of history to find the facts you’re looking for,” Colmarr remarks, noting Malachi fidgeting with the papers. “So why don’t we head over to the Three-Penny. Who knows, perhaps the innkeeper can help us sort this out too, seeing as she likely deals with accounts on a regular basis,” he adds, tapping the papers.


----------



## mps42 (Jan 31, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _
> 
> Denther slips silently down the ship's gang plank onto the dock and heads toward the city.  Before he has even made it off the pier, he sees a young woman running down the docks, headed for the Pander Ban.  It is the young girl from the inn earlier today, Eloise.  She appears to be weeping heavily, and hasn't seen him yet.
> 
> _



_
 Denther will wait where he is to see if the lass is coming to this pier._


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 31, 2007)

*Troth Half-Elf Barbarian*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Naomi speaks to Troth.[/i]  "What is it like to have a family?  Do you miss them?"




'Yes Naomi i do miss my mother sometimes... but its not that long since i last saw her just some years... they have been full of adventure and hard work' Troth picks the girl up and hand her his fake red nose placing it at her tiny palm of her left hand. 'you better question though is if how its _like_ having a family... and i will tell you that having a family is like having friends that cares about you' 'in my tribe we share all we have' 'I think that we on this ship are slowly turning into your best friends and maybe someday you will call us uncle this and uncle that' he puts the girl down  taking out a pair of unshaped fake ears and mold them into goblin ears and tell the girl to play with them if she likes. 
He steps into the cuarter where Colmarr and Malachi are.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “True enough, Malachi, but I imagine we can’t do much about most of that until the morning... at least without Grondar here to help move crates. If you’re worried about the paperwork though, I can handle that. It can’t be any harder than working through tomes of history to find the facts you’re looking for,” Colmarr remarks, noting Malachi fidgeting with the papers. “So why don’t we head over to the Three-Penny. Who knows, perhaps the innkeeper can help us sort this out too, seeing as she likely deals with accounts on a regular basis,” he adds, tapping the papers.




Mag shivers a bit, glancing back to where he knows the hidden compartment is. 

"I'll just be glad to be away from whatever that ... thing ... is for a little while. I say we go talk to the innkeep."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 1, 2007)

"Hm." Malachi looks at the papers. "I think the dockmaster would help more with the accounts, since he oversees the off and on-loading of the ships, but it's probably too late to talk to him anyway. I suppose going to the Three-Penny couldn't hurt."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 2, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Perhaps, though you never know. So let’s get going to the Three-Penny then, time’s a wasting,” Colmarr grins, “and don’t forget the papers.”  

As he heads out to look for Naomi, before meeting the others on deck, Colmarr reaches into his pocket and removes the key which opened the lead box... studying it to see if there is any hint of a likeness to one of the seven gods upon it.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 2, 2007)

Troth meets the gnome in the door 



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Perhaps, though you never know. So let’s get going to the Three-Penny then, time’s a wasting,” Colmarr grins, “and don’t forget the papers.”




'you got a new clue Colmarr? I can see from here that your nose is eager on something' he pats the gnome over the shoulder and follows him


----------



## Mallak (Feb 2, 2007)

Denther said:
			
		

> Denther will wait where he is to see if the lass is coming to this pier.



_Eloise is indeed headed for the _Pander Ban_.  She is weeping so heavily that she doesn't seem to notice Denther as she runs gasping by._



			
				Troth said:
			
		

> 'Yes Naomi i do miss my mother sometimes... but its not that long since i last saw her just some years... they have been full of adventure and hard work'



"Just some years!" _Naomi__ exclaims._ "That's half my life!  How old are you, Troth?"



			
				Troth said:
			
		

> '...and maybe someday you will call us uncle this and uncle that'



_Naomi goes very stiff and still in Troth's arms when he says that.  She looks at the ears Troth gave her then runs out on deck._


_Colmarr studies the little key that opens the lead box.  Colmarr doesn't know much about keys; to him it looks like a plain, ordinary brass key without any sort of deific identifier._

_Eventually, Malachi, Magyar, Troth, and Colmarr emerge into the cool night on the deck of the _Pander Ban_.  The night has grown dark, and the lamplighters haven't yet made it down to the docks.  Naomi is no where to be found.  Magyar spots something crumpled and lying in the shadows near the main mast which, upon closer examination, appears to be a pair of false ears.  

About this time, the men on deck also hear the sound of stumbling feet and weeping.  A woman is coming down the pier toward the ship, and she seems very upset._


----------



## unleashed (Feb 3, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

_Perhaps I just don’t know what I’m looking for... I’ll get Magyar to take a look later, as he seems more familiar with keys._

Colmarr glances up in surprise as Troth speaks, apparently focused on a small item in his hand. “Perhaps... then perhaps not, Troth. We’re headed over to the Three-Penny Inn though, if you’re interested,” he says, as he slips the small item, a key, back into a pocket inside his doublet. “I don’t suppose you’ve seen Lissa, have you, she left with Denther a while ago?”

When he meets the others on deck, Colmarr asks “Has anyone seen Lissa?”


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 3, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Eventually, Malachi, Magyar, Troth, and Colmarr emerge into the cool night on the deck of the _Pander Ban_.  The night has grown dark, and the lamplighters haven't yet made it down to the docks.  Naomi is no where to be found.  Magyar spots something crumpled and lying in the shadows near the main mast which, upon closer examination, appears to be a pair of false ears.
> 
> About this time, the men on deck also hear the sound of stumbling feet and weeping.  A woman is coming down the pier toward the ship, and she seems very upset._




After a conversation with Colmarr about the possibilities of the Three-Penny Inn visit he hears Magyar finding Lissa's fake ears 'And the girl is no where to be found you say?'


			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Has anyone seen Lissa?”



'seems shes gone' 'she acted a bit funny earlier when i was talking to her' 'her eyes lost that nice expression and she got all stiff and uncomfortable... '

Troth light a torch as he hear the noises from pier. He walks over to the narrow gang plank and wait there hands on the pommel of the sword.


----------



## mps42 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Denther*

[sblock=ooc] I am presuming thaidnt see Naomi pass by?[/sblock]
 Since Eloise doesn't seem to be looking for him, Denther will continue on down the pier towards town.


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> After a conversation with Colmarr about the possibilities of the Three-Penny Inn visit he hears Magyar finding Lissa's fake ears 'And the girl is no where to be found you say?'
> 
> 'seems shes gone' 'she acted a bit funny earlier when i was talking to her' 'her eyes lost that nice expression and she got all stiff and uncomfortable... '
> 
> Troth light a torch as he hear the noises from pier. He walks over to the narrow gang plank and wait there hands on the pommel of the sword.




Mag holds the fake ears nervously, eyes questing about for the girl.

"Without her disguise, how long before her former owner or his men track her down?" he says, then bites his lower lip. He turns to Troth, voice even with forced calm.

"Do you remember what you were doing or talking about when Lissa's attitude changed? It might help us figure out why she ran, or maybe even where to."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 5, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Do you remember what you were doing or talking about when Lissa's attitude changed? It might help us figure out why she ran, or maybe even where to."




'Well i was talking about having a family and about she calling us uncles... no more than that i believe...' 'maybe i stirred up some bad memories talking about a uncle she had or has, maybe thats her former captor made her call him'


----------



## unleashed (Feb 6, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

When no one replies and after hearing what Troth was saying when Naomi ran off, Colmarr shakes his head at the poor choice of words, before making his way up to the crows nest... guessing she dropped the ears close to where she went to hide.

As he approaches the crows nest, he calls quietly, “_Onia_, are you up here.”


----------



## jkason (Feb 6, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Well i was talking about having a family and about she calling us uncles... no more than that i believe...' 'maybe i stirred up some bad memories talking about a uncle she had or has, maybe thats her former captor made her call him'




As Colmarr moves away, Mag bites his lip and nods. "As I recall, Lissa made mention of her many 'uncles.' No doubt the word's come to mean something both different and far more sinister to her than it does to you or me, Troth."

He looks up the crow's nest as Colmarr calls out, trying to catch sight of Lissa, wishing for a moment he had the gnome's eyes, suited as they are for darkness.


----------



## Mallak (Feb 6, 2007)

_Colmarr attempts to climb up the ropes to the crow's nest.  The going is slow and rough.  His body is unsuited to this activity.  The higher he climbs, the more he is affected by the "gentle" rocking of the harbor.  The mast sways dizzyingly, and the rigging is not spaced for one of his stature.  If Naomi is up here, it must be a miracle she made it up alive.  It's only by sheer luck that Colmarr has made it as far as he has._



			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> As he approaches the crows nest, he calls quietly, “Onia, are you up here.”



_The wind is blowing steadily at this height, but Colmarr's gnomish ears pick out the soft sound of a child's weeping coming from the basket of the crow's nest.  Carefully, he levers himself into the bucket where he can hunker down out of the wind.  Naomi is huddled with her knees drawn up to her chest and her arms wrapped around her legs.  She glances up at him, but doesn't say anything.  In the moonlight, Colmarr can see the paths of tears streaking her dusty face._

_Meanwhile, down below, Eloise has reached the ship, but now she hesitates at the gangplank to come aboard.  She blanches at the barbarian Troth, standing at the top of the gangplank, hand on sword._ "Heh...Hello?" _she calls through her tears._


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 6, 2007)

Troth looks how the gnome climbs the ropes up to the basket_ *I hope she is there, the gome is good to talk with the little poor girl *_



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> She blanches at the barbarian Troth, standing at the top of the gangplank, hand on sword.[/i]  "Heh...Hello?" _she calls through her tears._




'Come on board lady and tell me your name' 'what has happened to you? and who do you seek'


----------



## unleashed (Feb 7, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

[SBLOCK=OOC]







			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Colmarr attempts to climb up the ropes to the crow's nest.  The going is slow and rough.  His body is unsuited to this activity.  The higher he climbs, the more he is affected by the "gentle" rocking of the harbor.  The mast sways dizzyingly, and the rigging is not spaced for one of his stature.  If Naomi is up here, it must be a miracle she made it up alive.  It's only by sheer luck that Colmarr has made it as far as he has._



Strange, Colmarr managed to climb up to the crows nest while at sea and sleep there without nearly so much trouble. [/SBLOCK]


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _The wind is blowing steadily at this height, but Colmarr's gnomish ears pick out the soft sound of a child's weeping coming from the basket of the crow's nest.  Carefully, he levers himself into the bucket where he can hunker down out of the wind.  Naomi is huddled with her knees drawn up to her chest and her arms wrapped around her legs.  She glances up at him, but doesn't say anything.  In the moonlight, Colmarr can see the paths of tears streaking her dusty face._



Taking a seat opposite Naomi, ready to comfort her if she wants to come to him, Colmarr attempts to comfort her with words for the moment. “_Onia_, please don’t cry, Troth didn’t mean uncle like that. I’m sure he was just thinking about how fondly he regards his own real uncles... his family... and was hoping you felt the same way towards us. It was a poor choice choice of words on his part, to be sure, but I’m sure he only had the best intentions... wanting to include you fully in our little family here.”


----------



## Mallak (Feb 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Strange, Colmarr managed to climb up to the crows nest while at sea and sleep there without nearly so much trouble.



 Perhaps because your DM neglected to read the climbing rules fully.  Climbing a ship's rigging is a DC10 climb check.  Colmarr's climb mod is -1, so he can't even take 10 on it.  Nor can he take 20 since it carries a risk of falling.  By RAW, he probably shouldn't even have made it.  Good luck getting down![/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Perhaps because your DM neglected to read the climbing rules fully.  Climbing a ship's rigging is a DC10 climb check.  Colmarr's climb mod is -1, so he can't even take 10 on it.  Nor can he take 20 since it carries a risk of falling.  By RAW, he probably shouldn't even have made it.  Good luck getting down!



Guess Colmarr will just have to get someone else to climb up and carry him down then... if only he could use inspire competence on himself.  Well, at least it gives him an avenue to take ranks in Climb next level... he's certainly been practicing.  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Come on board lady and tell me your name' 'what has happened to you? and who do you seek'




Magyar, alerted to the newcomer's presence by Troth's call, looks down the gangplank to see their visitor. He's relieved to discover it isn't yet another threat.

"Troth, this is Eloise," Mag explains, moving down to meet her. "We met her yesterday. Eloise, we were just about to set out to your inn when we ran into a bit of snag..." his voice trails off as he finally register's the girl's tears.

"Eloise, what's wrong?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 7, 2007)

*Grondar*

_Meanwhile on his way back to the boat …_

Here boy … here.
Grondar calls to a filthy dog.
You need a bath and a chunk of meat.
He grins to himself and tries to lead the dog with him back to the boat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2007)

Malachi is a bit shocked at everything going on. _<One girl hiding way up there, and another crying girl has come to visit us... it's certainly a night of distress.>_ He walks toward the gangplank, still carrying the papers, to see what's going on.


----------



## Mallak (Feb 22, 2007)

_Naomi looks at Colmarr, and her eyes pool up with tears.  Her lower lip begins to tremble as she huddles there in the moonlight.  Finally, the dam breaks, and she falls 
weeping into Colmarr's lap.  Her blubbers are loud and long and shuddering, and she can't seem to breathe enough.  She coughs and splutters, weeping into his chest.  At moments, it sounds like she's trying to talk, but the sounds coming out of her mouth aren't words.  She weeps._



			
				Grondar said:
			
		

> _Meanwhile on his way back to the boat …_
> 
> Here boy … here.
> Grondar calls to a filthy dog.
> ...



_Though Grondar doesn't know the first thing about handling animals, he does know a thing or two about mutts.  The dog is filthy and stinks of refuse.  Its fur is mottled and matted so that it is difficult to tell what color it is.  As Grondar approaches, it lowers its head and spreads its front paws wide, hackles up, growling deep in its throat.  As Grondar talks to it more, the dog stops growling and begins to sniff him out.  It watches him cautiously, keeping just out of reach, but it follows him as he makes his way back to the boat._

_Denther wanders from the docks into town, looking for the nearest pub.  A dockside tavern, the _Wharf Rat_, catches his eye, and he ducks into it.  The place is a filthy hole-in-the-wall, with bad lighting and grimey glasses, but a man stands behind a bar serving booze.  It's quiet, mostly dock workers hunkered over their various poisons.  In one corner, dice rattle in a cup, but the players are all subdued.  Near the back, a man sits with a stringed instrument plucking soft, strange chords.  He seems to be merely passing the time rather than making any attempt at entertainment.  This music has a sad sort of quality, as if there were no more hope left in the world.  After a bit, he begins to sing softly._
[sblock=His Song]
"Well met, well met, said an old true love.
Well met, well met, said he.
I have just returned from the salt, salt sea.
And it's all for the love of thee."
"Come in, come in, my own true love,
And have a seat by me.
It's been three-fourths of a long, long year,
Since together, we have been."

"I can't come in and I can't sit down,
For I've only a moment's time.
They say you're married to a house carpenter,
And your heart will never be mine."

"I could have married a King's daughter, fair,
And she would have married me,
But I have forsaken her crowns of gold,
And it's all for the love of thee."

"Now you forsake your house carpenter,
And go along with me.
I'll take you where the grass grows green.
On the banks of the deep blue sea."

Then she picked up a darlin' little babe,
And kisses, she gave it three.
Saying "Stay right here, my dalrin' little baby,
And keep your pappa company."

They had not been on the ship two weeks,
I'm sure it was not three,
Till his true love began to weep and to mourn,
And she wept most bitterly.

Sayin': "Are you weepin' for my silver and my gold."
Sayin': "Are you weepin' for my store?
Or are you weepin' for your house carpenter,
Whose face you'll never see no more?"

"A curse, a curse to the sailor," she cried.
"A curse, a curse," she swore.
"You robbed me of my darlin' little babe,
That I shall never see no more."

They had not been on the ship three weeks,
I'm sure it was not four,
When there came a leak in the bottom of the ship,
And sank them for to rise no more.
[sblock=OOC]"House Carpenter" by Nickel Creek
Listen (Requires Windows Media Player)[/sblock][/sblock]

_Down on the gangplank, Eloise is crying._


			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "Eloise, what's wrong?"



_The girl shies away from the barbarian Troth and throws herself into Magyar's arms, crying against his chest._ "Oh, Magyar, it's aweful, terrible!  He's so beat up and now they're gonna kill him and--" _She takes a deep, shuddering breath._ "I was down in the market buying bread and meat for Mother for the inn tonight because she's making beef stew and wanted bread bowls and we didn't have any bread bowls because everyone loves Mother's bread so much that they always eat it up, so she wanted extra hard crusty bread and I have to go to the market to get that from Jon, when I saw Wakil and there were some guards there and they arrested him and they accused him of horrible things and they just can't possibly be true can they and he was with that fellow Braer and did you know he's an elf and now the whole city's in an uproar and I just don't know what to do they're searching people's houses and they beat him so badly and they said they're going to hang him!" _Eloise is talking very rapidly and seems to be hyperventilating._ "Oh, he didn't do what they said he did, did he?  I mean, he couldn't, could he?  He seemed so nice, even if he was quiet, but Mama says you have to watch out for the quiet ones, but I just know he couldn't and I went to see him in prison but and first they wouldn't let me but then they did and he gave me a message for Malachi and he said that Captain Ben was dead too--" _Here she dissolves into uncontrollable sobs.  She tries to choke out words through her tears, but for a while, nothing intelligible comes._ "He said he died in that fire last night, he burned all up, and, oh, that isn't true, is it?  I mean, that's just aweful, it just couldn't be, I couldn't tell Mother, and, but now they're going to kill Wakil and Braer and some guy name Deeter says they stole a bunch of stuff but that's not why they're gonna kill them it's because Widow Clooney said that he killed her husband Shaun but that can't be because Shaun was so brutally murdered in his bed and Wakil just wouldn't do that, I know it!  And Niles and Reggie, those are Shaun's friends, they're dead, too, and she's saying he killed them all and stole her children, only no one knows where the children are, and they're blaming all the murders on Wakil and Braer, except that Widow Clooney said there was somebody else, too, a big strong wild man and a smaller man, too, and she gave descriptions, and but neither of them was Braer, but they arrested him anyway because he's an elf and they called him a spy!  And, oh!  This boat is moving..." _Eloise's voice fades, her eyes roll back, and she collapses into Magyar's arms._


----------



## mps42 (Feb 22, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Denther hurries from the docks into town, looking for the nearest pub. A dockside tavern, the Wharf Rat, catches his eye, and he ducks into it. The place is a filthy hole-in-the-wall, with bad lighting and grimey glasses, but a man stands behind a bar serving booze. It's quiet, mostly dock workers hunkered over their various poisons. In one corner, dice rattle in a cup, but the players are all subdued. Near the back, a man sits with a stringed instrument plucking soft, strange chords. He seems to be merely passing the time rather than making any attempt at entertainment. This music, if one could call it that, has a sad sort of quality, as if there were no more hope left in the world. After a bit, he begins to sing softly.



 Denther enters in to the alehouse and approaches the man behind the bar. speaking in what he hopes is a suitable sailor brogue, he says "Evening. cup o' ale and don't be sparein' on the sails on it."
 Hearing the song, Denther approaches the lutist and listens quietly.

[sblock=ooc] I wasnt really in a hurry but thats ok.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "He said he died in that fire last night, he burned all up, and, oh, that isn't true, is it?  I mean, that's just aweful, it just couldn't be, I couldn't tell Mother, and, but now they're going to kill Wakil and Braer and some guy name Deeter says they stole a bunch of stuff but that's not why they're gonna kill them it's because Widow Clooney said that he killed her husband Shaun but that can't be because Shaun was so brutally murdered in his bed and Wakil just wouldn't do that, I know it!  And Niles and Reggie, those are Shaun's friends, they're dead, too, and she's saying he killed them all and stole her children, only no one knows where the children are, and they're blaming all the murders on Wakil and Braer, except that Widow Clooney said there was somebody else, too, a big strong wild man and a smaller man, too, and she gave descriptions, and but neither of them was Braer, but they arrested him anyway because he's an elf and they called him a spy!  And, oh!  This boat is moving..." _Eloise's voice fades, her eyes roll back, and she collapses into Magyar's arms._




Mag stands a moment with the girl in his arms, digesting and trying to process her panicked ramblings.

"I have to stop thinking things can't get worse," he finally says. "There's no way Wakil murdered anyone, much less stole children; he was the one so intent on storming the child-brothel right away."

He looks to Troth. "We need to gather whoever we have left on this crew before we're all rounded up the same way, and figure out what our next move is. Troth, will you look after Eloise while I check on Colmarr?" He sets the girl gently on the deck near the rope ladder up to the crow's nest and starts up. A few rungs up, he stops to look back.

"And you might want to make sure your own ears are ... in order, if you know what I mean?" he says. "The last thing we need is to give these people an easy excuse to lock more of us up."

[sblock=OOC]Climb +5 up to check on Colmarr and Lissa.[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Down on the gangplank, Eloise is crying.__The girl shies away from the barbarian Troth and throws herself into Magyar's arms, crying against his chest._ "Oh, Magyar, it's aweful, terrible!  He's so beat up and now they're gonna kill him and--"



"Wha-- Who-- Wha--" Malachi is trying to get a handle of what's going on, still thinking about numbers and buyers and cargoes, not able to complete a thought in either subject... He shakes his head and neatly organizes his papers to give Eloise more attention.


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "... when I saw Wakil and there were some guards there and they arrested him and they accused him of horrible things and they just can't possibly be true can they and he was with that fellow Braer and did you know he's an elf and now the whole city's in an uproar and I just don't know what to do they're searching people's houses and they beat him so badly and they said they're going to hang him!" _Eloise is talking very rapidly and seems to be hyperventilating._



Malachi nearly drops his neat stack. "You sa-- what'd th-- who be--" He's looking around frantically now, wanting to see physicaly evidence of Eloise's story, knowing that the only evidence visible from her were her tears.


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Oh, he didn't do what they said he did, did he?  I mean, he couldn't, could he?  He seemed so nice, even if he was quiet, but Mama says you have to watch out for the quiet ones, but I just know he couldn't and I went to see him in prison but and first they wouldn't let me but then they did and he gave me a message for Malachi and he said that Captain Ben was dead too--" _Here she dissolves into uncontrollable sobs.  She tries to choke out words through her tears, but for a while, nothing intelligible comes._



"No, of cou-- no, cer-- I kno--" Malachi still is unable to get a word in edgewise, but when Eloise breaks down, he stops trying. This is trying times enough for her, so he allows her to finish her story.

...


			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Mag stands a moment with the girl in his arms, digesting and trying to process her panicked ramblings.
> 
> "I have to stop thinking things can't get worse," he finally says. "There's no way Wakil murdered anyone, much less stole children; he was the one so intent on storming the child-brothel right away."



" Of course Wakil's innocent. I suppose a newcomer to the town makes for a good scapegoat, but he was on his way _out_ of the area. There's never a quiet hour in th is town. To the prison, then."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 23, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi looks at Colmarr, and her eyes pool up with tears.  Her lower lip begins to tremble as she huddles there in the moonlight.  Finally, the dam breaks, and she falls weeping into Colmarr's lap.  Her blubbers are loud and long and shuddering, and she can't seem to breathe enough.  She coughs and splutters, weeping into his chest.  At moments, it sounds like she's trying to talk, but the sounds coming out of her mouth aren't words.  She weeps._



“There, there, _onia_, let it all out,” Colmarr says, stroking her hair gently as she weeps, “You have no need to worry about that kind of thing from any of us.”

He then chuckles nervously, before adding, “I hope the rest don’t go off to the Three-Penny Inn and forget us up here, as I don’t think I can climb down from here by myself.”


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 23, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> He looks to Troth. "We need to gather whoever we have left on this crew before we're all rounded up the same way, and figure out what our next move is. Troth, will you look after Eloise while I check on Colmarr?" He sets the girl gently on the deck near the rope ladder up to the crow's nest and starts up. A few rungs up, he stops to look back.
> 
> "And you might want to make sure your own ears are ... in order, if you know what I mean?" he says. "The last thing we need is to give these people an easy excuse to lock more of us up."




Troth find a  clean handkerchief in his  pocket and hands it to the girl 'here beauty take this' he unfolds it and see how the girl dries hear tears on it and blow her nose. 
Troth unfold his turban halfway and wraps it around again, tight and secure, offering some of the esthetic's to be sure it would not unfold even in battle.


----------



## Mallak (Mar 3, 2007)

_Magyar carefully ascends the rigging to the crow's nest.  It is chilly, and an unseasonably cold wind is blowing in from the ocean.  As he approaches, he hears soft weeping from the nest. Naomi is crying herself out in Colmarr's arms, the stresses of the past few days and her entire life finally overwhelming her._

_Eloise recovers and accepts Troth's handkerchief._ "Thank you," _she says, wiping her eyes and blowing her nose._ "Oh, I know I must just look simply dreadful aweful now, with my face all puffed up and red.  I hate it when I cry.  Why do I have to weep so much?" _She begins to weep again._ "He's just so noble," _she says to Malachi._ "He gave me a message for you. He told me to tell you not to try to do anything tonight. He said he needs to learn to trust Adonai--that's a funny thing to say, isn't it?" 

_It is about this time that Grondar approaches the ship, a furtive mutt trailing cautiously behind._ 

_Over at the _Wharf Rat_, the man behind the bar gives Denther a hard look, eyeing him up and down. His face is weathered and rugged with a three day growth of salt-and-pepper stubble bristling his chin. He spits to the side before turning with a thump to the wall of casks behind him and pulling tap. When the mug foams over, he turns back with another thump and slaps the mug of booze down in front of the young man, sloshing amber liquid onto the much-stained bar top. Denther notices that one of the man's legs is missing below the knee, replaced by a wooden peg._ "That'll be two coppers," _he says in a gruff voice. The ale is quite strong, with a hard-edged bite to it.

When the man in the corner finishes his song, the bartender calls out to him,_ "Say, Jon, don't you know any more cheerful songs?"

_The man looks up from tuning his instrument, apparently surprised at being addressed._ "Well, I do got somethin' I been workin' on today." _He strums a few minor notes, then immediately launches into his song in a loud, raucus voice._

[sblock=His song]
"Some friends and I in a public house
Was playin' a game o' chance last night.
When into the pub ol' Dietrich ran
His face all a pasty white.
'What's up?' says Mac, 'Have you seen a ghost,
Have you seen your Aunt Mariah?'
'Me Aunt Mariah be buggered!', says he,
'The bleedin' pub's on fire!'

    And there was Mac, he was sittin' back
    Pullin' at the whiskey in the jar.
    And 'Booze, booze!' The firemen cried
    As they came a'knockin' at the door." _Here he stamps his foot hard, twice, making two knocking sounds._
"Oh don't let 'em in till it's all drunk up
    Somebody shouted 'Save the town!'" _He pauses, as if waiting for something.  The patrons stare at him leadenly for a moment, before he shrugs and moves on._
"And we all got blue-blind paralytic drunk 
    When the _Arrow in the Bull_ burnt down.

'Oh well,' says Mac, 'What a bit o' luck.
Everybody follow me.
It's down to the cellar,
If the fire's not there
We'll have a grand ol' spree.'
So off we tracked after good ol' Mac,
The booze we could not miss.
And we hadn't been there ten minutes or more
Till we were quite pissed. (But happy!)

    And there was Mac, he was sittin' back
    Pullin' at the whiskey in the jar.
    And 'Booze, booze!' The firemen cried
    As they came a'knockin' at the door." _<knock knock>_
"Oh don't let 'em in till it's all drunk up
    Somebody shouted 'Captain Ben!'" _Again, the musician pauses, looking up.  The man behind the bar cups his hands around his mouth and calls out,_ *"Captain Ben!"*
"When the _Arrow in the Bull_ burned down last night
    We didn't lose a drop o' gin.

Then Smith walked over to the port wine tub,
Gave it a few hard knocks." _<knock knock>_
"Started takin' off his pantaloons
Likewise his shoes and socks.
'Oh, no,' says Mac, 'You can't do that,
Yer not doin' that 'round here.
Don't go washin' your trousers in the port wine tub
When we got Gnomish beer.'

    And there was Mac, he was sittin' back
    Pullin' at the whiskey in the jar.
    And 'Booze, booze!' The firemen cried
    As they came a'knockin' at the door." _<knock knock>_
"Oh don't let 'em in till it's all drunk up
    Somebody shouted 'Turion!'" _Several patrons around the room hollar back,_ *"Turion!"* 
"Though the _Arrow in the Bull_ burned down last night
    We weren't gonna stop till we were done.

Then there came through the old back door
The cleric of a nearby church.
And when he saw our drunken ways,
He began to scream and curse.
'Ah, ya drunken sods! Ya heathen lads!
You've taken to a drunken spree!
Now you drank up all the sacramental wine
And you didn't save a drop for me!'

    And there was Mac, he was sittin' back
    Pullin' at the whiskey in the jar.
    And 'Booze, booze!' The firemen cried
    As they came a'knockin' at the door." _<knock knock>_
"Oh don't let 'em in till it's all drunk up
    Somebody shouted 'Save the town!'" *"SAVE THE TOWN!"* _The entire bar has now joined in, chuckling and joshing each other good naturedly._
"And we all got blue-blind paralytic drunk 
    When the _Arrow in the Bull_ burnt down.

Then there came an aweful crash,
Half the bloody roof gave way!
We were almost drowned in a watery grave
But still we were gonna stay.
So we got some tacks and some old wet sacks
And nailed ourselves inside
And we sat up drinkin' the finest Rum
Till we was bleary-eyed.

    And there was Mac, he was sittin' back
    Pullin' at the whiskey in the jar.
    And 'Booze, booze!' The firemen cried
    As they came a'knockin' at the door." _<knock knock>_
"Oh don't let 'em in till it's all drunk up
    Somebody shouted 'Captain Ben!'" *"CAPTAIN BEN!"*
"When the _Arrow in the Bull_ burned down last night
    We didn't lose a drop o' gin.

Later that night, when the fire was out
We came up from the cellar below.
Our pub was burned. Our booze was drunk.
Our heads was hanging low.
'Oh look,' says Mac, with a look quite queer.
Seems something raised his ire.
'Now we gotta get down to the _Sleeping Sailor_,
It closes on the hour!'

    And there was Mac, he was sittin' back
    Pullin' at the whiskey in the jar.
    And 'Booze, booze!' The firemen cried
    As they came a'knockin' at the door." _<knock knock>_
"Oh don't let 'em in till it's all drunk up
    Somebody shouted 'Turion!'" *"TURION!"*
"Though the _Arrow in the Bull_ burnt down last night
    We weren't gonna stop till we were done."

[sblock=OOC]_The Arrow in the Bull_, adapted from the traditional Irish drinking song, _The Old Dun Cow_. Click here to stream a low-quality rendition by the Brobdingnagian Bards (I believe a higher-quality mp3 of the same song is freely and legally available to those who look for it).[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Eloise recovers and accepts Troth's handkerchief._ "Thank you," _she says, wiping her eyes and blowing her nose._ "Oh, I know I must just look simply dreadful aweful now, with my face all puffed up and red.  I hate it when I cry.  Why do I have to weep so much?" _She begins to weep again._ "He's just so noble," _she says to Malachi._ "He gave me a message for you. He told me to tell you not to try to do anything tonight. He said he needs to learn to trust Adonai--that's a funny thing to say, isn't it?"



"I... he said that? But... yes, Adonai works in funny ways, sometimes." Malachi's shoulders droop a bit. "But you saw him today? And seems okay for now?" He turns around, about to walk away, "Well, I'm just going to check the inventory here real quick. I'd appreciate any help I can get. Eloise, thank you for the news. I'm sure you're welcome to stay the night here, as the city is dangerous this time of night."

[sblock=OOC]And I mean a quick inventory. Based on the records, Malachi's going to try to figure out how many crates/boxes/barrels there should be in the hold. Then, he'll count the crates to make sure there's a similar number of crates down there. He's not going to check every item, but if there's a lot of inventory gone, he'll try to figure out if a merchant has taken all of his merchandise based on the number of missing boxes (if that makes sense).

eg: 200 crates total. 120 crates on hand. Merchant A ordered 80 crates, so that'd account for the discrepancy.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 3, 2007)

*Grondar*

Hey, check out what I've got
Grondar calls and grins.
Throw him a piece of dry meat, train him to bark if someone approached and we got a guarding dog.
Looking way up to the crow's nest he adds
What in the name of all the Elves over the ocean Colmarr is doing there.
Turning to Malachi and the woman he smiles
Evening lady ... Malachi.
he nods to them both and goes to find a chunk of meat.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 3, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Magyar carefully ascends the rigging to the crow's nest.  It is chilly, and an unseasonably cold wind is blowing in from the ocean.  As he approaches, he hears soft weeping from the nest. Naomi is crying herself out in Colmarr's arms, the stresses of the past few days and her entire life finally overwhelming her._



Glancing up as Magyar’s head appears, Colmarr nods a little in his direction to show he’s seen him, as he comforts Naomi and softly sings a calming and slightly funny gnomish lullaby.


----------



## Mallak (Mar 3, 2007)

Malachi said:
			
		

> "But you saw him today? And seems okay for now?"



"Yes, I followed the guards and got to speak with him. He seems so brave...he asked me to pray for him, but I don't know how. Who is Adonai?"


			
				Malachi said:
			
		

> "Eloise, thank you for the news. I'm sure you're welcome to stay the night here, as the city is dangerous this time of night."



_Eloise seems flustered for a moment._ "Oh, I couldn't possibly stay here overnight; Mother would be so worried! Oh, but the city _is_ dangerous! How can I go back now, all alone?" _She looks pleadingly from Malachi to Troth._

_Down in the hold, about half the cargo has been offloaded.  The Mendants and the Crems, two merchant houses who had made purchase orders from Captain Ben, were due to offload their cargo today.  Between them, that would account for the missing crates. The rest down here is probably the Deegler's, and that would make the few crates on deck the property of the Olivers. Hm, if half the cargo was offloaded, where did the money go?_

_Eloise starts in fright when Grondar appears. The dog cowers cautiously at the bottom of the gang plank. After greeting the people on deck, Grondar heads to the galley where he finds a piece of tough jerky and a soup bone._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> "Yes, I followed the guards and got to speak with him. He seems so brave...he asked me to pray for him, but I don't know how. Who is Adonai?"



"Adonai is our god. Adonai gives hope to us all by seeking to rid the world of such evils as pride and greed. Adonai is quite an amazing deity, and Wakil and I are her stewards."


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Eloise seems flustered for a moment._ "Oh, I couldn't possibly stay here overnight; Mother would be so worried! Oh, but the city _is_ dangerous! How can I go back now, all alone?" _She looks pleadingly from Malachi to Troth._
> 
> _Down in the hold, about half the cargo has been offloaded.  The Mendants and the Crems, two merchant houses who had made purchase orders from Captain Ben, were due to offload their cargo today.  Between them, that would account for the missing crates. The rest down here is probably the Deegler's, and that would make the few crates on deck the property of the Olivers. Hm, if half the cargo was offloaded, where did the money go?_
> 
> _Eloise starts in fright when Grondar appears. The dog cowers cautiously at the bottom of the gang plank. After greeting the people on deck, Grondar heads to the galley where he finds a piece of tough jerky and a soup bone._



[sblock=OOC]How long would it take to go to the Three-Penny and come back? Malachi makes a mental note to check with the dockmaster in the morning, who may have overseen the transaction of cargo[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Mar 3, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]What'd we say it was to the _Three-Penny_?  A half hour?  An hour?  Something like that.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Mar 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> What'd we say it was to the _Three-Penny_?  A half hour?  An hour?  Something like that.



Yep, something like that.  [/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 4, 2007)

Troth loosens his rapier expecting trouble this night.

ooc:[sblock]Im gonna be on a  short vacation so NPC if needed. Troth has only one thing he need to do, bu that in daylight. Buy Mace, heavy (Bludgeoning) and Battleaxe (Slashing)  to cover all dmg types whit his rapier (piercing)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Glancing up as Magyar’s head appears, Colmarr nods a little in his direction to show he’s seen him, as he comforts Naomi and softly sings a calming and slightly funny gnomish lullaby.




Mag looks rather sheepish intruding on the moment between the girl and the gnome, but squares his shoulders and pushes on. 

"Wakil and Braer have managed to find ... trouble," he says softly and vaguely, looking in Lissa's direction to indicate he'd rather not go into detail in front of the little one.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 8, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Ah. Well, it’s getting quite chilly and windy up here anyway, so I think it’s about time we came down,” Colmarr replies softly, adding in an playful but sheepish tone, “Though I might need a little help getting down from here, Magyar. You see in my haste to find Lissa, I kind of forgot that I don’t climb all that well...”


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Ah. Well, it’s getting quite chilly and windy up here anyway, so I think it’s about time we came down,” Colmarr replies softly, adding in an playful but sheepish tone, “Though I might need a little help getting down from here, Magyar. You see in my haste to find Lissa, I kind of forgot that I don’t climb all that well...”




Mag smiles with a mixture of amusement and sympathy. "Certainly I'll help, Colmarr. It's hardly right to punish you for thinking of others before yourself."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 9, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Good, thank you, Magyar,” Colmar replies, sounding quite relieved, before quietly asking Naomi, “Are you ready to return to the others yet, _onia_?”


----------



## Mallak (Mar 9, 2007)

_A little earlier..._

_Naomi's tears turn to sobs of anger, and she pounds Colmarr's chest with her little fists._ "I hate them, I hate them, I hate them!" _ she cries.  She chokes on her own tears and weeps, before sniffling and saying one last time,_ "I hate them..."


			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> “Are you ready to return to the others yet, onia?”



_Naomi shivers in the wind.  The emotions of the day drag at her, and the crying has sapped her strength.  She nods quietly, her slight frame shaking in the cool night air._

_With Magyar's assistance, Colmarr manages to climb down out of the crow's nest without calamity.  Naomi, too, manages to make it back to deck safely. She huddles close to the gnome's body, for warmth or protection. If the others look at her, she hides her face in his coat._

"Oh!" exclaims Eloise when the three alight from the rigging. "You have little...people. Were...were they with you earlier?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Oh!" exclaims Eloise when the three alight from the rigging. "You have little...people. Were...were they with you earlier?"




Mag glances back to Eloise, who seems to have composed herself at least a little, and pours his charm into a big smile.

"I believe Colmarr and Lissa may have been with us when we met, but you were meeting me, after all, so it's easy to see how you might not notice the rest of my company." Here he adds a mischeivous wink.

"Colmarr, do you remember Eloise?"


----------



## Mallak (Mar 9, 2007)

_Eloise looks back to Colmarr and Naomi._ "Oh. Oh! I'm terribly sorry! I must have been distracted. Mother says I can be a perfect air-head sometimes." _She giggles nervously, glancing back toward the town with an apprehensive look. Her features suddenly light up as she turns back to Magyar._ "Oh, surely _you'll_ escort me home, Magyar!"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 10, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "I believe Colmarr and Lissa may have been with us when we met, but you were meeting me, after all, so it's easy to see how you might not notice the rest of my company." Here he adds a mischeivous wink.
> 
> "Colmarr, do you remember Eloise?"



Colmarr grins at Magayr’s comment, thinking he’s probably right from the looks he’s seen.

“I do Magyar, though we weren’t formally introduced, as I believe I spent my time speaking with Eloise’s mother.”



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Eloise looks back to Colmarr and Naomi._ "Oh. Oh! I'm terribly sorry! I must have been distracted. Mother says I can be a perfect air-head sometimes." _She giggles nervously, glancing back toward the town with an apprehensive look. Her features suddenly light up as she turns back to Magyar._ "Oh, surely _you'll_ escort me home, Magyar!"



“Oh, I wouldn’t worry too much, Eloise, a lot of people miss us due to our smaller stature. As for escorting you home, we were about to head to the Three-Penny anyway... though I’m sure Magyar would be pleased to be your personal escort along the way. Won’t you Magyar?” he adds with a knowing smile.

Turning to Naomi, he says, “Come on _onia_, let’s go get you a cloak” before leading her to their cabin. Calling over his shoulder as they go, “We won’t be long...”


----------



## Mallak (Mar 10, 2007)

_Naomi yawns mightily as she and Colmarr head below decks._ "Is it time to go to sleep now, _oni_?" _she asks, wiping at her face with one hand.  Her voice is very small and tired._


----------



## unleashed (Mar 10, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Well, we were all going to go to the inn where Eloise works, _onia_, after we get a cloak for you, but if you’re too tired I could stay here with you and tell everyone else to go on without us,” Colmarr offers with a tinge of unhappiness in his voice, though he tries to cover it with his bardic skills, as he was looking forward to going there himself.


----------



## Mallak (Mar 10, 2007)

"Oh, no,--" _yawn_ "--I'd like to go to the inn."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 11, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“Okay, well let’s find your cloak then and we can go,” Colmarr replies, “And don’t worry, I’m sure one of the others can carry you if you get too tired later, _onia_.”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 11, 2007)

*Grondar*

Uhmm…
Grondar clears his throat
Can someone tell me what's going on over here? 
And no…
He adds
My date was no good … I must warn you guys, the rich districts of the town is not a place for sailors.
he throws another dry chunk of meat to the filthy dog


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Oh, I wouldn’t worry too much, Eloise, a lot of people miss us due to our smaller stature. As for escorting you home, we were about to head to the Three-Penny anyway... though I’m sure Magyar would be pleased to be your personal escort along the way. Won’t you Magyar?” he adds with a knowing smile.




Mag catches his own rolling eyes before they start, and substitutes a charming grin. "You'll be at my elbow, of course, Eloise." he says.



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Uhmm…
> Grondar clears his throat
> Can someone tell me what's going on over here?





Mag waits until Colmarr's taken Lissa out of earshot before catching Grondar up to speed: "Wakil and Braer have been arrested on murder charges, and they've found out Braer's an elf, to boot. Eloise," he remembers to smile gratefully at the young woman, "was good enough to bring the word to us."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Uhmm…
> Grondar clears his throat
> Can someone tell me what's going on over here?
> And no…
> ...



"Especially at night, I imagine. Sorry your date didn't go so well, Grondar. Are you okay?"

After Mag's explanation, Malachi adds, "We're just taking Eloise home. It's getting late out, and we're safer in numbers."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 12, 2007)

*Grondar*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Mag waits until Colmarr's taken Lissa out of earshot before catching Grondar up to speed: "Wakil and Braer have been arrested on murder charges, and they've found out Braer's an elf, to boot. Eloise," he remembers to smile gratefully at the young woman, "was good enough to bring the word to us."



By the gods ... an elf ?! prison ?!
he calls out loudly and quickly lower his voice
and I thought I had a bad night... let me join you.


----------



## Mallak (Mar 14, 2007)

Grondar said:
			
		

> he throws another dry chunk of meat to the filthy dog



_The mutt chomps the tough jerky, gripping it between his teeth.  He slinks behind a crate on the pier where he can gnaw on the jerky out of sight._

_Colmarr and Naomi grab a cloak for her and bundle her against the cold night air.  The crew works their way back through the dark streets of Tortila to the Three-Penny Inn.  The town has gone still and quiet.

They reach the inn without incident.  A light is burning in the commons room, visible from the street.  When they enter, a musician is on stage playing a subdued melody.  Middle-class men are gathered around tables drinking, smoking, eating, and laughing good-naturedly.  There is an edge to their mirth, though.  The innkeeper is at the bar serving drinks.  She, too, is smiling and laughing, but her eyes are tight.  She glances at the door as soon as they walk in, and relief washes over her features at the sight of Eloise.  It is replaced almost immediately by maternal anger.  She says something to one of the men near her then comes around the bar, angling for the group and her daughter._

"Eloise Darling Wendette, where have you been?  What have I told you about going out at this hour of the night?"

"But--"

"Don't you "but" me, missy!  You get that backside of yours into an apron and attend to your duties before I take you over my knee right here and now!  Get!" _The innkeeper thrusts one beefy arm toward the kitchen, her index finger pointing the way.  Eloise fairly leaps toward the kitchen, moving faster than the crew has ever seen her move before._

"And coming back with a gaggle of men, no less," _the innkeeper says, turning toward the crew._ "Oh, you're the crew of the _Pander Ban_. Oh! Is my Bennie with you?" _A hopeful light fills the innkeeper's eyes, and she cranes her neck as if trying to see around everybody to where Captain Ben might be hiding._


----------



## unleashed (Mar 15, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Colmarr shakes his head sadly as he steps forward, “I’m sorry ma’am, he’s not, and we should probably talk about... things... in private, if you don’t mind,” he says with a tilt of his head towards Naomi.


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Colmarr shakes his head sadly as he steps forward, “I’m sorry ma’am, he’s not, and we should probably talk about... things... in private, if you don’t mind,” he says with a tilt of his head towards Naomi.




Mag stops himself short of sighing in relief as Colmarr takes the lead in breaking the sad news to Eloise's mother. He instead takes on the other delicate matter.

"I assure you, ma'am, our company is entirely meant to keep Eloise safe from the rough elements in the city. The last thing we'd want would be to sully the reputation of so fine a young woman."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 21, 2007)

Takes a seat. And hand at pommel observes the room


----------



## Mallak (Mar 21, 2007)

Troth said:
			
		

> Takes a seat. And hand at pommel observes the room



_The common room is warm and inviting. A merry fire burns at the stone hearth, and the room is filled with light. The men (and the few women) seem friendly, wealthier and softer than the clientele of the wharf-side dives. On the small raised stage, a musician bends over a stringed instrument, plucking a contemplative melody with long, slender fingers._



			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> “I’m sorry ma’am, he’s not, and we should probably talk about... things... in private, if you don’t mind.”



"Oh, my!." _The innkeeper's hand covers her mouth, holding in her gasp. Her brow furrows up, and her eyes well up with tears. When Magyar speaks, she quickly flicks a hand over her face, wiping away the traces of sorrow._



			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "I assure you, ma'am, our company is entirely meant to keep Eloise safe from the rough elements in the city. The last thing we'd want would be to sully the reputation of so fine a young woman."



_The large matron drills Magyar with a hard eye. Though he is not small, the ex-stage performer realizes the woman probably ways half again as much as he does.  Her arms and legs are like meaty tree trunks._ "Let us speak upon these matters further, in private." _Her tone is decidedly neutral. 

Turning, she leads them across the common room, up the stairs to the second floor, and into a private dining room. She brings a taper from the hall in with her, lighting the lamps around the room. The two windows facing the street are tightly shuttered, and the stone hearth is barren and cold. A long table with seats for twelve stretches the length of the room, and along one wall is a bookcase filled with dusty tomes. Mistress Wendette seats herself in a chair and the end of the table, takes a deep breath, and says in a calm, even voice, _"Please, tell me what happened to Captain Ben."

[sblock=OOC]It is not necessary for everyone to follow the innkeeper up to the private dining room. In fact, if they are to speak to her without Naomi present, someone will have to watch over her.[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Mar 22, 2007)

*meanwhile*

Denther will approach the lutist "That was quite the song. Who is this 'Captain Ben' and why a song about him?"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 22, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Let us speak upon these matters further, in private."



Figuring it’s about time Naomi found out what everyone else knows, and that this is probably the best place to do it, Colmarr heads upstairs with her in tow... wondering if she’s already put some of it together herself, with what they’ve seen.



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Please, tell me what happened to Captain Ben."



“Hmm, well you know already that Captain Ben went to that meeting of his. From what we’ve been able to piece together ma'am, the meeting was held in the back room of the Arrow in the Bull, between the captain and a foreigner with a few local bodyguards. A scuffle broke out between the two parties, which also started the fire that gutted the tavern.” Colmarr sighs and pauses, before continuing. “From there we’re back to guessing, I’m afraid, as our eyewitness ran at that point. We have seen the... body... they pulled from the wreckage of the tavern though. It was a man of about the captain’s size, which looks to have been wearing a blue wool jacket and brown canvas pants. I’m sorry ma’am, I really hope you can tell us he wasn’t wearing that kind of clothing when he left here, but if you can’t it seems Captain Ben is dead...”

[SBLOCK=OOC]The head tilt towards Naomi was more to add to the request for privacy, than to exclude her this time around. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mallak (Mar 22, 2007)

Denther said:
			
		

> "That was quite the song. Who is this 'Captain Ben' and why a song about him?"



"Eh, wot?" _The musician looks startled for a moment when Denther walks up to him, but he quickly relaxes._ "Oh, that. You didn't hear about the _Arrow in the Bull_ burning down? Huh. Well, I wasn't actually there, I just wrote the song. Don't rightly know what Captain Ben is. I figure it's a type of liquor, rum or somethin'. Heh, I know if my throat were parched by a fire, I'd be calling out for a little Captain Ben. Heh. Barry might know, he was there. He knows his liquors, too." _The musician nods to a grizzled old sailor drinking and throwing dice with three other men at a nearby table._


----------



## jkason (Mar 23, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Blanching under the matron's gaze, Mag hangs back, letting Colmarr do the talking. He contents himself with looking for reactions and trying to keep an eye on Lissa should she need distracting.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 23, 2007)

[sblock]sorry guys, but im not been able to stand the phase lately. please npc Troth for some weeks for me...
back before you know [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 24, 2007)

*Grondar*

Grondar stays in the common room of the penny ... listening to the music


----------



## Mallak (Mar 27, 2007)

Grondar said:
			
		

> Grondar stays in the common room of the penny ... listening to the music



_The bard begins to sing in a high, sweet voice. To those with an ear for music, there is a sadness hidden in the tune, and there is something subtly chilling about the lyrics._

[sblock=The Bard's Song]


```
Grow gently green grasses,
	My Love is at rest.
Blow softly fresh breezes
	Across my Love's breast.
Sing sweetly, O Robin,
	Atop of your nest.
All nature whisper,
	My Love is at rest.

Come quickly twilight
	To bid us to home.
Come swiftly Moon from
	Where e'er she did roam.
Come now the Earth, wake
	My Love from the loam.
Come forth a chill night
	To bid us to home.

Pray tell, ye Fir Trees,
	Where's hidden Mae'ruth?
I beg and beseech you,
	And bid tell the truth.
I seek and I search, for
	Her scent is the proof.
So come out and tell me
	Where's hidden Mae'ruth?

Welcome, My Love, Home.
	Here let us stay.
Welcome, My Love, to
	The end of the day.
The Night beckons outside;
	Afar do not stray.
We've a warm bed and fire,
	So, here let us stay.
```

[sblock=OOC]_A Song For My Love_, written by me.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 27, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Hmm, well you know already that Captain Ben went to that meeting of his. From what we’ve been able to piece together ma'am, the meeting was held in the back room of the Arrow in the Bull, between the captain and a foreigner with a few local bodyguards. A scuffle broke out between the two parties, which also started the fire that gutted the tavern.” Colmarr sighs and pauses, before continuing. “From there we’re back to guessing, I’m afraid, as our eyewitness ran at that point. We have seen the... body... they pulled from the wreckage of the tavern though. It was a man of about the captain’s size, which looks to have been wearing a blue wool jacket and brown canvas pants. I’m sorry ma’am, I really hope you can tell us he wasn’t wearing that kind of clothing when he left here, but if you can’t it seems Captain Ben is dead...”



Not wanting Naomi to hear some of the more gruesome details, Malachi is hesitant to talk, but Ms. Wendette should know what they know. _<Adonai, keep us all strong in these troubled times.> _ 

"The body recovered was... hard to distinguish, but it seems fairly certain to be that of our beloved Captain. We have reason to believe the foreigner was one of the slavers working in the town, and I imagine the scuffle was because the Captain was asked to engage in illegal activity. At least, I think that's what makes sense to me so far. We're still looking into the matter, of course, and I hope to serve justice to the vile bas--" Malachi catches himself so that he doesn't get too animated. He's angry at what's happened, but he's trying to keep his head. "...the men that did this. Adonai calls for her land to be healed." 

Malachi pauses again. "Ben's body is in the morgue, to be set to sea tomorrow. I've been going over the papers for the cargo in the hold, and such. We haven't discussed what to do with his personal effects."


----------



## Mallak (Mar 28, 2007)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> "...looks to have been wearing a blue wool jacket and brown canvas pants. I’m sorry ma’am, I really hope you can tell us he wasn’t wearing that kind of clothing when he left here, but if you can’t it seems Captain Ben is dead...”





			
				Malachi said:
			
		

> "...and I imagine the scuffle was because the Captain was asked to engage in illegal activity. At least, I think that's what makes sense to me so far. We're still looking into the matter, of course, and I hope to serve justice to the vile bas--" Malachi catches himself so that he doesn't get too animated. He's angry at what's happened, but he's trying to keep his head. "...the men that did this. Adonai calls for her land to be healed."
> 
> Malachi pauses again. "Ben's body is in the morgue, to be set to sea tomorrow. I've been going over the papers for the cargo in the hold, and such. We haven't discussed what to do with his personal effects."



"He...Ben is dead?" _The innkeeper seems at a loss for words._ "He said he had just a few things to take care of and he'd be back later. I...I..." _She begins to weep quietly._ "I would like to see his body before they bury it," _she says, wiping at her tears._ "And I'll take his effects, if you don't mind.  I can't seem to remember what he was wearing last night. I can remember the spot of red at his temple where he cut himself shaving, but I can't remember what he was wearing. Isn't that silly? I'd just given him new woolen socks, too. Bennie always did have trouble finding socks..." _She trails off, looking lost. From behind Colmarr, Naomi lets out a muffled sob. It seems she was trying to hold back her tears. Mrs. Wendette holds her arms out to the child._ "Oh, c'mere, Bobbin, let's cry together." _Naomi moves over to the innkeeper and wraps her tiny arms around the woman's bulk. Together they weep for a time._

"What sort of illegal activity would Bennie get himself killed over, anyway? I always told him to be more careful, but..." _She sniffs, wiping at her face again. The innkeeper seems to be recovering her composure, moving from grief to a more industrious attitude._ "Well. Do you know who did this? No, of course not, or you'd have killed them already. You mentioned someone named Adonai?"


_Down in the common room, Troth surveys the patrons, watching for trouble._

"Hey, Grondar, does he look like we see him some before?" _The barbarian keeps his voice low, nodding at the bard. Now that Troth has said something, the musician does seem familar to Grondar. In fact, it is the same musician from the _Sleeping Sailor_ last night, the one playing the stringed instrument._


----------



## unleashed (Mar 29, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Having a feeling the news would have the innkeeper and the girl weeping in each others arms, Colmarr is glad he decided to include Naomi.

Once the innkeeper composes herself, Colmarr adds, “I don’t know if you really want to see him ma’am... it’s not a pleasant sight. As to the scuffle... I’m not so sure of that myself. Remember the two thieves we chased from the ship that night... perhaps their master demanded what the captain was trying to sell for a lesser price or in fact that he should just give it to them.”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 29, 2007)

*Grondar*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Hey, Grondar, does he look like we see him some before?" _The barbarian keeps his voice low, nodding at the bard._




Yep, saw him in the sleeping sailor last night, it seems the fellow is quite popular in this town.
Grondar eyes the bard but say nothing more.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 29, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _She begins to weep quietly._ "I would like to see his body before they bury it," _she says, wiping at her tears._ "And I'll take his effects, if you don't mind...."





			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Once the innkeeper composes herself, Colmarr adds, “I don’t know if you really want to see him ma’am... it’s not a pleasant sight. As to the scuffle... I’m not so sure of that myself. Remember the two thieves we chased from the ship that night... perhaps their master demanded what the captain was trying to sell for a lesser price or in fact that he should just give it to them.”



Malachi agrees with Colmarr, "Yes, certainly not a pleasant sight. I'm not sure there are any items on his body that the fire didn't consume, but I assume you're free look through most of the items in his cabin. Of course, we wouldn't prevent you from taking a look at the body either, before it's set to sea."


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Well. Do you know who did this? No, of course not, or you'd have killed them already. You mentioned someone named Adonai?"



Malachi nods, "Yes, Adonai is my deity. He is a kind deity who calls for the protection of the weak--the poor, tired, hungry, downtrodden, or unwanted--really, all people, a respect for nature, and for his people to be generous. He opposes such evils as pride and greed. He has a beautiful land full of wonderful creatures and scenery and other riches that he wants other good people to enjoy with him. I'm not sure how to get there or how to take others there, but maybe when one passes away, Adonai takes him there."


----------



## Mallak (Mar 30, 2007)

Malachi said:
			
		

> "Yes, Adonai is my deity. He is a kind deity who calls for the protection of the weak--the poor, tired, hungry, downtrodden, or unwanted--really, all people, a respect for nature, and for his people to be generous. He opposes such evils as pride and greed. He has a beautiful land full of wonderful creatures and scenery and other riches that he wants other good people to enjoy with him. I'm not sure how to get there or how to take others there, but maybe when one passes away, Adonai takes him there."



"That sounds lovely. Do you think Adonai was Ben's god, too? It would be nice to think of him existing somewhere wonderful like that. Ben always did have a heart for those weaker than himself." _Here she almost breaks down again, but catches herself._ "Well, I thank you gentlemen for coming. If you'll excuse me, I have an inn to attend to." _She rises, smoothing her skirts._ "Shall I send Eloise up with some dinner, or will you be joining us in the common room? You're welcome to stay and hear the bard. A marvelous musician, perhaps the last left in Tortila."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 31, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

“And thank you for your hospitality, especially with the sad news we’ve brought you,” Colmarr replies with a sympathetic smile. “Hmm, well we’ve left a few companions downstairs by the look of things, so I think we’ll relocate to the common room... plus I’m always a bit partial to hearing a song or two myself, and I think we could all do with a little cheering up.”


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “And thank you for your hospitality, especially with the sad news we’ve brought you,” Colmarr replies with a sympathetic smile. “Hmm, well we’ve left a few companions downstairs by the look of things, so I think we’ll relocate to the common room... plus I’m always a bit partial to hearing a song or two myself, and I think we could all do with a little cheering up.”




Mag nods his agreement, still trying to avoid eye contact with the burly matron.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Malachi looks around a bit, "Well, we should also be getting to our ship fairly soon. I'm not sure how safe it is when there's no one there."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 5, 2007)

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Glancing at Magyar, Colmarr winks and smiles, as his silence seems to have allowed him to avoid further questions about Eloise.

“Well, I’m sure that Gaurdsman Lieutenant Craeterre will be vigilant, Malachi, now there’s no fire to distract him from his duty. Nevertheless, we’ll head back shortly just to be on the safe side,” Colmarr offers, as they head downstairs.


----------



## Mallak (Apr 10, 2007)

_The group heads down stairs.  The bard is finishing up his song and beginning another, more spirited piece of instrumental music._

[sblock=OOC]Well, I don't have much else for this evening.  Does the crew have any other matters they wish to take care of?[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Apr 13, 2007)

*meanwhile*

Denther will stump over to the dice player and ask if he can sit.


OOC: Sorry i haven't been posting much, my computer is in the shop (borrowing my wifes' now). I'll try to keep up.


----------



## Mallak (Apr 16, 2007)

_Colmarr and Magyar recognize the bard as the same minstrel who, the night before, played at the _Sleeping Sailor_.  There was something funny then, and there's something funny about the musician now.

Denther joins a group three men playing dice.  The game they're playing involves throwing sometimes three, sometimes five dice until a legal combination is made.  The highest combo wins.  Bets are a straight ante set by the winner of the previous toss.  One of the men looks up as Denther approaches._ "Howdy, stranger.  Wanna play?  Five silvers gets you in the toss."


----------



## mps42 (Apr 17, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Denther joins a group three men playing dice.  The game they're playing involves throwing sometimes three, sometimes five dice until a legal combination is made.  The highest combo wins.  Bets are a straight ante set by the winner of the previous toss.  One of the men looks up as Denther approaches.[/i] "Howdy, stranger.  Wanna play?  Five silvers gets you in the toss."




 "Sure, why not." Denther sits at the table and begins watching th egame, trying to learn the rules. "The lute player you might have some information on this 'Captain Ben' that he sang about."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 17, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Colmarr and Magyar recognize the bard as the same minstrel who, the night before, played at the _Sleeping Sailor_.  There was something funny then, and there's something funny about the musician now._



_Spotting the minstel from the previous evening, Colmarr makes his way over to where he is performing, trying to keep out of the minstrel’s eyeline. He moves right beside him, before he says, “So what mischief are you up to tonight... my melodious friend.”_


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 17, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Spotting the minstel from the previous evening, Colmarr makes his way over to where he is performing, trying to keep out of the minstrel’s eyeline. He moves right beside him, before he says, “So what mischief are you up to tonight... my melodious friend.”




Troth observes Colmarr approaching the bard, no having anything important to say he lends back where he sits with Grondar and listens to the gnome and the bard 

_*Where is that little girl?*_


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Spotting the minstel from the previous evening, Colmarr makes his way over to where he is performing, trying to keep out of the minstrel’s eyeline. He moves right beside him, before he says, “So what mischief are you up to tonight... my melodious friend.”




Magyar similarly tries to keep out of the musician's sightline, but knowing a larger group is more likely to grab attention, he gives Colmarr a chance to sneak on his own, instead trying to catch sight of Eloise, and moving to her if he does so.


----------



## Mallak (Apr 27, 2007)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> “So what mischief are you up to tonight... my melodious friend.”



_The musician is concentrating on the instrument, fiddling with the tuning pegs and plucking strings.  To Colmarr's ears, it sounds like the bard is intentionally detuning the instrument.  The minstrel speaks in a light tenor without looking up._ "Though mischief be the fire of life, still fire may lead to worry and strife.  I'll say a little mischief hurts but few," _Here the bard turns and gazes at Colmarr with brilliant green eyes, narrow and slightly tilted up at the corners,_ "and methinks 'little mischief' refers to you." _Long brown locks of hair fall around the bard's face, framing high, angular cheekbones and a sharp jawline.  A long, slender nose curves over narrow lips.  The musician smiles, the slightest curve of the lips, and plucks the first few notes of a common festival melody._

_Magyar glances around the commons room for Eloise.  He spots her across the room, laughing with some customers.  When she turns to go, one of the men takes a swat at her bottom, but she skips nimbly aside, heading for the kitchen.  Magyar can catch up to her as she reaches the bar._

_Across town..._


			
				Denther said:
			
		

> "The lute player you might have some information on this 'Captain Ben' that he sang about."



"You have a name, Sailor?  They call me Barry.  Want to know about Captain Ben, eh?" _The man glances at Denther as he passes the dice._ "Aye, I know 'im.  Captain's the _Pander Ban_, wot's anchored in the bay right now.  Don't know how he ended up in Johnny's song, though.  He was at the _Arrow in the Bull_ last night, but I don't know that he did anything worthy o' beein' sung about.  Didn't even see 'im on the bucket line.  Why you lookin' for 'im?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 28, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _The musician is concentrating on the instrument, fiddling with the tuning pegs and plucking strings.  To Colmarr's ears, it sounds like the bard is intentionally detuning the instrument.  The minstrel speaks in a light tenor without looking up._ "Though mischief be the fire of life, still fire may lead to worry and strife.  I'll say a little mischief hurts but few," _Here the bard turns and gazes at Colmarr with brilliant green eyes, narrow and slightly tilted up at the corners,_ "and methinks 'little mischief' refers to you." _Long brown locks of hair fall around the bard's face, framing high, angular cheekbones and a sharp jawline.  A long, slender nose curves over narrow lips.  The musician smiles, the slightest curve of the lips, and plucks the first few notes of a common festival melody._



Taking meaning from the words spoken, but not showing they have disturbed him, Colmarr smiles in return and bows his head in acceptance, “An apt title for me, no doubt... while I believe ‘vexing discord’ is an equally apt title to you.” Looking at the bard with his own sapphire-blue eyes, humour and mischief clearly evident, he sings so the bard alone can hear, “And while such chaos as you obviously intend, by the dissonance of your strings, has its place it is not here, where laughter and mirth should ring,” his hand moving quickly as he completes the nonverbal portions of his spell.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Casting _Tasha’s hideous laughter_ on the bard if Colmarr can manage it (let’s hope it works  ).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## mps42 (Apr 30, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _
> Across town...
> "You have a name, Sailor?  They call me Barry.  Want to know about Captain Ben, eh?" The man glances at Denther as he passes the dice. "Aye, I know 'im.  Captain's the Pander Ban, wot's anchored in the bay right now.  Don't know how he ended up in Johnny's song, though.  He was at the Arrow in the Bull last night, but I don't know that he did anything worthy o' beein' sung about.  Didn't even see 'im on the bucket line.  Why you lookin' for 'im?"_



_

 "My names' Denther and if this Ben be a Captain o' the sea then I be looking fer 'im. I can't stay on land but just a few hours before I hear the call o' the sea again. Ye know where I might find this Ben?"_


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Magyar glances around the commons room for Eloise.  He spots her across the room, laughing with some customers.  When she turns to go, one of the men takes a swat at her bottom, but she skips nimbly aside, heading for the kitchen.  Magyar can catch up to her as she reaches the bar.




Leaving Colmarr to his avenue, Mag navigates the crowd nimbly, meeting up with Eloise and giving her a supportive smile. Whether she's quick to recover from grief or just good at covering such, he decides it best to play along.

"I seem to have escaped your mother with all my bones in one piece," he says. "Though that bard's doing nothing good for my ears. Do you know him, Eloise?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 1, 2007)

Malachi finds a table to eat his dinner while keeping his eyes open, looking for anything interesting. He doesn't want to spend a lot of extra time here.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 3, 2007)

Troth raises up from his chair where hes been slumbering and suddenly noticing Denther not being with them. 'Grondar im gonna look after Denther' with that he walk out of the Taver and back to the docks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 3, 2007)

*Grondar*

Grondar motions back to Troth and looks around.
_This place is boring, I should have punched the watchman and remained with Karen … To bad … the cute muffin seller is probably dead by now by the so called murderer the idiot talked about._
Grondar sigh, stands up and goes to Magyar.
What's happening over there, with the musician?
He points to the bard and Colmarr.


----------



## jkason (May 3, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Grondar sigh, stands up and goes to Magyar.
> What's happening over there, with the musician?
> He points to the bard and Colmarr.




"I suspect Colmarr recognized that one from the other night, like I did. I was just asking Eloise here if she knows him."


----------



## Mallak (May 19, 2007)

Denther said:
			
		

> "My names' Denther and if this Ben be a Captain o' the sea then I be looking fer 'im. I can't stay on land but just a few hours before I hear the call o' the sea again. Ye know where I might find this Ben?"



"Eh, his ship, the _Pander Ban_, is anchored in the harbor.  But, he's more'n likely up to the _Three-Penny_.  I hear he has a thing for the mistress there." _The man chuckles and throws a handful of dice.  The other men groan as the pips come to rest, and the older man gleefully rakes in his winnings._

_Back at the _Three-Penny Inn_..._


			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> "An apt title for me, no doubt... while I believe 'vexing discord' is an equally apt title to you."





			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "I seem to have escaped your mother with all my bones in one piece," he says. "Though that bard's doing nothing good for my ears. Do you know him, Eloise?"



_Eloise favors Magyar with a smile that is only a little forced, but she winces as the bard strikes a discordant note.  She gives Grondar a frown as he walks up._ "Hm, no I don't know who he is. I don't think I like this song, though.  He won't last long around here with music like that." _Eloise frowns slightly, placing a hand to her forehead as she heads into the kitchen._

_Malachi eats his dinner as the bard plays.  He feels exhausted from the events of the day, weighing down on him.  Captain Turion, dead, Wakil imprisoned, perhaps to be Adonai's first martyr...It's all too much for him to handle. No doubt, death or destruction of some kind will walk through the door any minute and demand its due.  But as he eats, something blossoms somewhere inside him, a light growing and glowing.  The warmth of Adonai spreads through him, and he raises his head and looks around.  The mirth has died down, a lot. The general atmosphere has gone from giddy to gloomy. Folks aren't really talking any more. They're not really eating.  They sit slumped in their chairs or on benches, picking at food that has lost its appeal. It's as if everyone, all at once, suddenly realized how hopeless their situations are.  Something is very wrong here, but Malachi is finding it difficult to concentrate with the bard's jangling music running through his mind._



			
				Colmarr said:
			
		

> Looking at the bard with his own sapphire-blue eyes, humour and mischief clearly evident, he sings so the bard alone can hear, "And while such chaos as you obviously intend, by the dissonance of your strings, has its place it is not here, where laughter and mirth should ring," his hand moving quickly as he completes the nonverbal portions of his spell.



_The bard looks at the little gnome, standing there, and a smile splits the narrow face.  The musician begins to chuckle, ever so slightly, and the timbre of the music changes.  The instrument seems to spring to life in the musician's hands as slender fingers dance in a rapid, intricate pattern. The bard's head tilts back, an open mouth launching a high, tinkling laugh into the air where it bounces aand echoes from the rafters, infectious in its gaiety.  As if a dark, wet, smothering blanket were drawn from the off the room, the lights spring to life, shining more brightly, the patrons seem to sit up straighter, beginning to laugh and talk loudly again, and warmth returns to the room. The tune becomes a jig, and Colmarr's feet almost involuntarily tap in time with the music._ "Do you dance, Little Gnome, when you're far from home?  Do your flitting feet in prancing roam?"

_Within Malachi, the glow inside him fades as the oppression around him lifts, and he is left with the warm memory of Adonai's touch.

Meanwhile, Troth heads back to the docks to look for Denther..._


----------



## unleashed (May 21, 2007)

“I dance but poorly my friend, but I’m not against a jig or two no matter the locale,” Colmarr says, smiling up at the bard as his feet continue to tap.


----------



## jkason (May 21, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Eloise favors Magyar with a smile that is only a little forced, but she winces as the bard strikes a discordant note.  She gives Grondar a frown as he walks up._ "Hm, no I don't know who he is. I don't think I like this song, though.  He won't last long around here with music like that." _Eloise frowns slightly, placing a hand to her forehead as she heads into the kitchen._




Magyar matches Eloise with a frown of his own as he turns back to see the stage. Looking around the room to see whose eyes he can catch from his party, he does his best to move unnoticed toward the stage, hoping to provide Colmarr with whatever help he can...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 21, 2007)

*Grondar*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Eloise favors Magyar with a smile that is only a little forced, but she winces as the bard strikes a discordant note.  She gives Grondar a frown as he walks up._ "Hm, no I don't know who he is. I don't think I like this song, though.  He won't last long around here with music like that." _Eloise frowns slightly, placing a hand to her forehead as she heads into the kitchen._




Yeah, I donno why but I'm getting annoyed with this troubadour, call it a hunch or intuition, but I want to smack him.
Grondar decides to follow Magyar, a good intimidating figure behind the stage performance and the little gnome will do the trick.


----------



## mps42 (May 22, 2007)

*meanwhile*

"The Pander Ban, eh? Well I'll look 'im up there I guess. In the meantime I was wondering if a good feller like yerself could point me in the direction of a place to get some company fer the night."


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 26, 2007)

*on the way to the docks...*

Troth walked towards the docks quite sure the group would do fine as Grondar was around  _*and the Thug can hadle fin without me*_ he thought as he passed some commoners.

All the time he has been in Tortila he has been aware of the local elf, and half-elf hatred and has been trying to lay low the time he was in Tortila, but the last days had been a madnes. 

The investigation of the Captain Brens death has been a difficult and sometimes confusing matter to a simple minds as himself... He reminded himself of the loyal group he was honored to be a part of. _*I must be on my best this time to come Our little invstiagation is qetting quite bad looking*
_
Troth has recently gone to look after Denther. Troth dont know why the Ranger had separate from the main group but he was determined to find him.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 3, 2007)

Malachi gets up and whispers to Colmarr, "Something is definitely wrong. Do you have the ability to look for magic? I think this bard may be the source of emotion in this place--which means he may be the source of much more dangerous things."


----------



## Mallak (Jun 12, 2007)

Colmarr said:
			
		

> “I dance but poorly my friend, but I’m not against a jig or two no matter the locale,” Colmarr says, smiling up at the bard as his feet continue to tap.



_The troublesome troubadour chuckles gently at the gnome, and suddenly, with a nervous glance at Magyar and Grondar moving toward the stage, stops playing, clapping a hand against the hollow body of the instrument, creating an echoing _*thwump*_.  _"Methinks this crowd grows rather rough, and my poor ol' head's been cracked enough.  Bar room brawls are not to my taste; I'd best to exit stage left, post haste." _The bard jumps from the stool to the left, leaping down off the stage and weaving deftly between the tables, heading for the door.  Who could stop such a spry performer?  Would anyone even try?

Just as the retreating musician reaches the door, Mistress Wendette appears as if by magic and blocks the opening.  Meaty hands on ample hips, she stares down her round nose at the errant bard._ "And just where do you think you're going, hm?  I paid for a full night of revelry, and the evening's only just begun.  You weren't thinking of taking my coin and walking out on me, were you?  Because I'll tell you, I don't know where you're from, but folks 'round here tend to look poorly on that sort of thing. _Her tone and attitude changes, becoming harsher, sterner. Her brow draws down in anger and she looms over the smaller frame of the bard._ "Now you get your flimmin'-flammin' hands back up on that stage and fill this place with revelry!  Revelry, mind!  That's music, something cheery.  I don't want to hear any of that dribble you were playing at earlier.  Adonai knows, we've got enough to worry about without you adding your discordant jangles to the mix.  Now get back up there!  Well?" _The poor musician is flabbergasted by the innkeeper's tirade and can't seem to form an intelligent response._



			
				Denther said:
			
		

> "The Pander Ban, eh? Well I'll look 'im up there I guess. In the meantime I was wondering if a good feller like yerself could point me in the direction of a place to get some company fer the night."



_The man across from Denther chuckles softly to himself._ "Aye, I might know a place or two.  Try _The Early Rose Bud_.  It's just up the street a bit, then down to the left.  It's on the right in one of the new warehouses.  Got a pot with a little budding rosebush in it out front.  Can't miss it."


_Meanwhile...Troth is still looking for Denther.  The evening is quiet, but not too quiet._


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Now you get your flimmin'-flammin' hands back up on that stage and fill this place with revelry!  Revelry, mind!  That's music, something cheery.  I don't want to hear any of that dribble you were playing at earlier.  Adonai knows, we've got enough to worry about without you adding your discordant jangles to the mix.  Now get back up there!  Well?" _The poor musician is flabbergasted by the innkeeper's tirade and can't seem to form an intelligent response._




Magyar is at first dismayed that the singer seems to be bolting again, but finds his smile impossible to suppress when the heafty matron of the inn halts the man in his tracks. 

"You know, Mistress Wendette, perhaps the chap merely needs a rest; his songs may be discordant from fatigue. Perhaps a partnership might refresh him. If you'd like, I can entertain the crowd for a bit while Colmarr lends his musical talents to our new friend. I'm sure if they put their heads together, they'd have quite a song to sing."

Mag looks to the gnome with a wink. He hopes the gnome's "collaboration" might be of the more interrogative sort, but at the very least they have the singer cornered.

[sblock=OOC]Mag would be doing one of his old magic acts. Skills I'd think are relevant: Perform (act) +6, Sleight of Hand +11, Use rope +8, possibly Bluff +8 (for its distraction application: keep the audience looking at the wrong hand and all that)[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 19, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Malachi gets up and whispers to Colmarr, "Something is definitely wrong. Do you have the ability to look for magic? I think this bard may be the source of emotion in this place--which means he may be the source of much more dangerous things."



Colmarr nods as he listen to Malachi, but doesn’t answer or look in his direction as his attention is focused on the bard.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 19, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> "Now you get your flimmin'-flammin' hands back up on that stage and fill this place with revelry!  Revelry, mind!  That's music, something cheery.  I don't want to hear any of that dribble you were playing at earlier.  Adonai knows, we've got enough to worry about without you adding your discordant jangles to the mix.  Now get back up there!  Well?" _The poor musician is flabbergasted by the innkeeper's tirade and can't seem to form an intelligent response._



Frowning as the bard dashes off, Colmarr can do nothing but watch ... though his frown quickly changes to a grin when Mistress Wendette blocks the door. He then makes his way across the room, arriving towards the halfway point of Mistress Wendette’s rebuke, nodding as she finishes and Magyar proposes a little get together with the troublesome musician.

“Yes, I’m sure we could come up with something interesting with a short break, and I think a drink might be just the thing to get him in the right mood,” Colmarr remarks, kicking the bard in the ankle as he adds, “Now ... what do you say to the nice woman, my musical friend?”

He then wanders back towards the stage, and as he passes Malachi says conversationally, “You know I hadn’t heard of Adonai before you came aboard, and now Mistress Wendette is calling upon Adonai as if she follows your deity too ... how strange.”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 19, 2007)

*Grondar*

Grondar approaches the bard and lays his hand on his shoulder.
I think you know more then you show, take a sit and start to speak.
His intimidating tone is well above the mistress.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 29, 2007)

Troth walks the streets taking a look into taverns inn's and bordels taking a look after Denther.
He walks with a open eye in case of any trouble... He stuff his pointy ears into his turbant and walks on.


----------



## Mallak (Jul 10, 2007)

_Grondar ushers the bard to a table in the corner where he is joined by other members of the party.  The bard, surrounded, looks up at them._

"I see that my cover has well been blown, and no more may I remain unknown.  It now matters not for me to stay mum; there is not you can do, for the _Saeleine_ comes." _Colmarr recognizes the word _Saeleine_.  It is an ancient construction in the elvish language, an active noun in a ritualized form meaning "advance" or "invasion"._ "Though a _merdant_ I was, my work here is through.  Now a prophet I'll be, and a tale for you." _"Merdant" is an elvish cooking term.  It is the name given to an underchef who arranges and prepares ingredients before the master chef arrives to create the meal._ "Too long have the lands on this side of the sea disrupted the Mother of Earth, Beast, and Tree.  The _Saeleine_ is coming to wipe your land clean and replace all your filth with beauty pristine." _The musician cradles the stringed instrument in slender arms and sits staring with a smug expression and the party members gathered around the table._

_Meanwhile, Denther emerges from the tavern, coming up onto the wharf.  Troth, coming down the lane, spies the young man emerge onto the street.  Down by the harbor, Troth and Denther notice a dark longboat which glides silently up to a pier.  Eight men pile out onto the dock.  They are all slight of build and wearing long, dark cloaks.  They move silently and swiftly to secure their craft.  They then move up into the city.  Once off the docks, they spread out, moving up the street together but far enough apart that one might mistake their cohesion for coincidence.  One, coming toward Troth, makes a move as if drawing a weapon covertly.  When he is close enough to see Troth's features, though, he relaxes.  He speaks to Troth in words the barbarian has not heard in many years.  It is the language of the high elves of Cellador._

"Get out of the city tonight, brother.  The _Saeleine_ comes." _His voice is soft, the sibilants slurred.  Somewhere recently, Troth has heard that same accent, only speaking common, not elvish._


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 11, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Meanwhile, Denther emerges from the tavern, coming up onto the wharf.  Troth, coming down the lane, spies the young man emerge onto the street.
> _



_

'Denther!' Troth calls on the human ranger 'at last i spot you ive been looking for you all over the place'




			
				Mallak said:
			
		


"Get out of the city tonight, brother.  The Saeleine comes." His voice is soft, the sibilants slurred.  Somewhere recently, Troth has heard that same accent, only speaking common, not elvish.

Click to expand...



Troth stands his high looking up at the high elf 'brother long time has gone since i heard the elvish language. it is like comming home... What threat are I and my friend to front?  who are this Saeleine you speak of and how is it you advise me to leave this place?' Troth talks elven with heavy common accent as he havent talked the high language for many many years. He nods and makes Denther feel confortable as the human ont understand what the elf and Troth are speaking._


----------



## mps42 (Jul 11, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Denther!' Troth calls on the human ranger 'at last i spot you ive been looking for you all over the place'




 "hello Troth, sorry if I worried you but, I had to get out for a bit. "


----------



## Mallak (Jul 11, 2007)

Troth said:
			
		

> Troth stands his high looking up at the high elf 'brother long time has gone since i heard the elvish language. it is like comming home... What threat are I and my friend to front?  who are this Saeleine you speak of and how is it you advise me to leave this place?' Troth talks elven with heavy common accent as he havent talked the high language for many many years. He nods and makes Denther feel confortable as the human ont understand what the elf and Troth are speaking.




_The strange elf gives Troth a funny look, but he doesn't stay to chat.  He turns away, cloak swirling in the harbor breeze, and calls back as he disappears into the night with his fellows,_ [sblock=Elvish]"For your own sake, be out of town by dawn."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Grondar ushers the bard to a table in the corner where he is joined by other members of the party.  The bard, surrounded, looks up at them._
> 
> "I see that my cover has well been blown, and no more may I remain unknown.  It now matters not for me to stay mum; there is not you can do, for the _Saeleine_ comes." _Colmarr recognizes the word _Saeleine_.  It is an ancient construction in the elvish language, an active noun in a ritualized form meaning "advance" or "invasion"._ "Though a _merdant_ I was, my work here is through.  Now a prophet I'll be, and a tale for you." _"Merdant" is an elvish cooking term.  It is the name given to an underchef who arranges and prepares ingredients before the master chef arrives to create the meal._ "Too long have the lands on this side of the sea disrupted the Mother of Earth, Beast, and Tree.  The _Saeleine_ is coming to wipe your land clean and replace all your filth with beauty pristine." _The musician cradles the stringed instrument in slender arms and sits staring with a smug expression and the party members gathered around the table._



“A disturbing tale you tell if your words are truthful, which I believe they are given recent events,” Colmarr remarks, looking at the bard with a troubled expression, as a few things become clearer to him.

Turning to his companions, he adds, “In case that wasn’t quite clear due to the smattering of elven used, our troublesome friend here has just said the elves are poised to invade these lands, if I’m not mistaken, and that he’s one of their agents, sent to sow dissent before they arrive. If I judge rightly by his smug expression, the invasion he speaks of will commence very shortly. I’d guess in a matter of days at the most, and that’s not something anyone with a lick of sense wants to be around for, if the chronicles I’ve read and the tales I’ve heard are to be believed.”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 12, 2007)

*Grondar*

Elves?!
The thug calls in awe and lowers his tone immidiatly.
What should we do? I don’t think we can oppose the magic users …
The thug says and for the first time you can hear a little concern in the brute's voice.
We can take the Pander Ben and sail away or leave by land and take this guy with us as a reassurance


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 12, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _The strange elf gives Troth a funny look, but he doesn't stay to chat.  He turns away, cloak swirling in the harbor breeze, and calls back as he disappears into the night with his fellows_



_

Troth frowns as the elf vanishes into the night...



			
				mps42 said:
			
		


			"hello Troth, sorry if I worried you but, I had to get out for a bit. "
		
Click to expand...



Troth turns and pads Denther on the shoulder 'seems like we are in deep troubles my friend' 'that guy just told me that we must flee Tortilla by dawn or something bad is going to hapend to us... some Saeleine is about to arrive he said... he wouldn't explain more, so the best thing we can do is hurry up and get back to the others and warn them. We need to gather our strenghts' 'follow me' Troth turns the way he came and heads back as fast he can, to the tavern where the rest of the group is._


----------



## Mallak (Jul 12, 2007)

Grondar said:
			
		

> Elves?!



_Everyone in the room turns to stare at the group in the corner.  A moment later, conversations resume, but Colmarr thought he saw, from the corner of his eye, someone slip out the front door._



			
				Grondar said:
			
		

> I don’t think we can oppose the magic users …



"No, you cannot.  Surrender or be caught up in peril.  I can promise naught, which means not a lot, but we've your lives all strapped over a barrel."

_Naomi, who has stayed well back until now, steps forward.  She faces the bard with a calm stare._ "No.  I've had enough surrendering." _The bard's eyes go wide, staring at the little girl.  Thin, lyrical lips move as the minstrel's jaw opens and shuts, but no sound issues forth.  The eyes of the two are locked together, neither blinking nor looking away.  Naomi is utterly calm, while the musician can't seem to stop gaping like a fish._


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag cringes as Grondar unintentionally calls the room's attention to the group, only slightly mollified when the crowd appears to go back to its business.



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi, who has stayed well back until now, steps forward.  She faces the bard with a calm stare._ "No.  I've had enough surrendering." _The bard's eyes go wide, staring at the little girl.  Thin, lyrical lips move as the minstrel's jaw opens and shuts, but no sound issues forth.  The eyes of the two are locked together, neither blinking nor looking away.  Naomi is utterly calm, while the musician can't seem to stop gaping like a fish._




Mag's eyebrows knit together as he watches the tableau. He looks to Colmarr, unsure how to proceed. He's known something was ... different about the girl for quite some time. As it seems their charge has dropped her feigned naivety, Mag decides to be direct, as well.

"Obviously, you two know one another," he says. "And it's a tale I'm keen to hear, but perhaps not in public." He looks about furtively. "We may well stay to fight, but I think we want to be near the ship. I'm all for perilous tricks, but a good magician always has a contingency plan for getting out of his predicament if things go South.

"I want to give a word of warning to our friends here--they deserve that much. Can you use your whisper-sending to alert Mistress Wendette on our way out? Perhaps we can offer she and her daughter a place on our ship should it come to our needing to fly."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Everyone in the room turns to stare at the group in the corner.  A moment later, conversations resume, but Colmarr thought he saw, from the corner of his eye, someone slip out the front door._
> 
> "No, you cannot.  Surrender or be caught up in peril.  I can promise naught, which means not a lot, but we've your lives all strapped over a barrel."
> 
> _Naomi, who has stayed well back until now, steps forward.  She faces the bard with a calm stare._ "No.  I've had enough surrendering." _The bard's eyes go wide, staring at the little girl.  Thin, lyrical lips move as the minstrel's jaw opens and shuts, but no sound issues forth.  The eyes of the two are locked together, neither blinking nor looking away.  Naomi is utterly calm, while the musician can't seem to stop gaping like a fish._



His gaze drifting to the door for a brief moment as he considers whether his eyes are playing tricks, Colmarr grins when Naomi steps forward and confronts the bard, apparently not surprised in the least by the change in her demeanor.

“Well, while I’m enjoying the look on our troublesome friend’s face, I believe we’d best get moving if we’re going, as Grondar’s inadvertent shout may have alerted someone else that we’ve got an idea of what’s going on, as I think I just saw someone slip out the front door. So grab our friend here if you don’t mind Grondar, as although I doubt he’ll provide any protection if we’re stopped, he might have some more information.”



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "I want to give a word of warning to our friends here--they deserve that much. Can you use your whisper-sending to alert Mistress Wendette on our way out? Perhaps we can offer she and her daughter a place on our ship should it come to our needing to fly."[/color]



He then turns to Magyar. “Well, I could Magyar, but I think your face might convey the urgency and danger of the situation a little more clearly than a few mysterious words coming out of nowhere. Of course, I doubt that Mistress Wendette herself will leave, but I imagine she’ll send her daughter with us.”


----------



## Mallak (Jul 13, 2007)

_Naomi seems to ignore the words of the folks around her, staring intently at the bard, who can do nothing but gape back.  Mouth hanging open, the bard seems to be unsuccessfully attempting to gasp for breath.  The musician's fair face and angular cheekbones are turning blue, and the slender body is shuddering like a struck branch._


----------



## mps42 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Denther*

"invasion?! By Elves? What else can get in the way." Denther mutters quietly and then follows troth as quickly as he can.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 13, 2007)

Malachi's eyes turn wide as he see what's happening to the crazed bard. He grabs Naomi and tries to speak in a stern but hushed tone, "Stop it! We need to know why the Elves are coming to invade, how much time we have, and how we can save the townspeople. You're not here to hurt anyone." Malachi is obviously still a bit confused, and is trying to gather information before deciding anything further. "You don't have to surrender, but you shouldn't lower yourself to their level if you can help it."


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> He then turns to Magyar. “Well, I could Magyar, but I think your face might convey the urgency and danger of the situation a little more clearly than a few mysterious words coming out of nowhere. Of course, I doubt that Mistress Wendette herself will leave, but I imagine she’ll send her daughter with us.”




Mag nods. "One pack of convincing, coming up," he says, heading across the room to find their host or her daughter, and whispering to whichever one he gets to first, "There's trouble coming. Big trouble. 'a burning tavern would look like a mere match' kind of trouble."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 13, 2007)

*Grondar*

OK, on your feet … com'on, stand up and stop staring at the little girl, it's not a freak show and she is not one of Mrs. Hunny bunny girls.
With a painful pull, Grondar tries to raise the choking bard to his feet and push him to the door. The thug holds the man tightly in the arm, ready to punch if necessary.


----------



## Mallak (Jul 14, 2007)

_Naomi grits her teeth, not seeming to hear Malachi.  Her fists are clenched at her sides as she stares hard at the bard who is choking and apparently unable to do anything about it.

Magyar slips over to the kitchen, snagging Eloise as she heads out, mugs of brew clutched in her fists._


			
				Magyar said:
			
		

> "There's trouble coming. Big trouble. 'a burning tavern would look like a mere match' kind of trouble."



_Eloise's eyes go wide.  _"What do we do?" _she asks, clearly frightened by Magyar's words.

Grondar places a big hand on the bard's narrow arm, and time seems to stretch out for the former potter turned sailor.  The world around him slows, grinding to a halt.  Grondar blinks.

[sblock=Grondar's Vision]Her name is Awen, and the sun shines upon her.  The soft black earth beneath her bare feet is slightly damp after the early spring rain, and the breeze blowing in her face brings the promise of more to come.  She spreads her arms wide, laughing in the open field.  Suddenly, the world tilts crazily, and everthing shifts.  The ship's deck rolls beneath her thick boots as she hangs off a sheet, out over the port bow.  She gazes ahead at the approaching continent.  Everything rocks again.  An elf stands before her in the small office.  He has a stack of papers in his hand, and he is saying something.  He sounds strange.  Of course, he's speaking elvish.  But Awen understands elvish.  After all, she is an elf.
"...sending you there tomorrow morning.  You are the best suited to this mission, Awen.  You of all people know as well as I, the humans have forfeited their right to life.  You were at the Gatts Proposal.  You saw the Guerrin Crater.  These people are filled with a thirst for destruction.  They are beyond bargaining or reason.  The time has come to use their passion as a weapon against them.  Use your talents to turn them on themselves and rid the Mother of their infestation." 
His words and the scene both fade, replaced by images and perceptions that flash by too quickly to comprehend.  Awen grows up and leaves home.  She is young and playing with her first harp.  She is captured and tortured with knives.  The experiences flood together, faster and faster, until everything freezes on the image of a black smoking pit.  Vision shatters.[/sblock]
Grondar blinks, and the world slowly returns to focus, fading in around the edges.  Suddenly, everything snaps into place, sound and motion returning all at once in a jumble.  He stumbles back, head ringing like a ship's bell.  In front of him, the bard's head is flung back, mouth open in a scream that is long in coming.  Silent tears slide down Naomi's cheeks.  A black mat of hair, a wig, falls from the bard's shuddering head, freeing long golden tresses that cascade down the musician's back and revealing slender, pointed ears.  A piercing, grating scream rips from the minstrel's open mouth.  It is high and tearing.  It is the sound of a woman in mortal anguish.  Tears stream down the bard's face over cheekbones revealed to be wholly feminine, out of blue eyes filled with pain and hurt.  It cuts through the ears, stabbing the brain.  All across the room, mugs shatter, spilling beer over tables and onto the common room floor.  Eloise swoons against Magyar, dropping the mugs she was carrying and falling into his arms.  Naomi gasps, her eyes going suddenly wide as she collapses backwards into Malachi, turning and weeping into his stomach.  The elf falls back off the bench onto the floor, unconcious, her body looking small and fragile in repose.

The common room has gone completely still.  Here and there, several people have collapsed, apparently unconcious.  Everyone else is staring at the party in the corner.  No one moves.  No one says anything.  The silence is punctuated by Naomi's muffled weeping, deep sobs that wrack the child's small body._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 14, 2007)

*Grondar*

By the gods … my head
Grondar call, close his eyes and rub his head.
He opens his eyes slowly and tries to focus on Malachi or Colmarr.
Did you see it? The ship? The elf?
Oh… kind gods … the destruction …


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2007)

His face looking ashen after the scream, Colmarr takes his hands from his ringing ears as he shakes his head to clear it. “No, I didn’t see anything, Grondar, I just heard her scream ... you’ll have to tell us about what you saw, but not here I think.”

Feeling the time for action is upon them, he quickly adds, “Malachi, please bring Lissa when you and Grondar have recovered ... I’ll go see Mistress Wendette, as it seems Magyar has his hands full at the moment,” before heading across to where Magyar is standing, as he seeks Mistress Wendette.


----------



## Mallak (Jul 16, 2007)

_Mistress Wendette is just coming out of the kitchen._ 

"Thunder'n'lightning, what in the raging seas was that!?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2007)

“That was a scream from the troublesome bard, who’s just been unmasked as an agent of the elves, sent to sow dissent before their invasion fleet arrives,” Colmarr replies quickly, keeping his voice as low as possible, but loud enough that Mistress Wendette can hear him clearly.

_No need to reveal that it was a look from Naomi which sparked the scream, I think._

“An invasion fleet which, by what we’ve just learned, will arrive very soon. So I was coming to find you to see if you and your daughter would like to leave with us aboard the Pander Ban, knowing the captain would offer if he were here. That’s assuming we can reach the ship of course, and that the elves don’t prevent us from sailing away. I did send Magyar, but as you can see he has his hands are a little full at the moment, after the effect the scream had on some people,” he adds, unable to help himself from mischievously bringing Magyar’s current position with Eloise to the attention of Mistress Wendette.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 16, 2007)

*Grondar*

Shaking his head once more, the thug think twice before he touches the elf again, after a moment hesitation, he kneels and take the fragile woman unconscious body and hurls it on his shoulder.
Comm'on, to The Pander Ban.


----------



## Mallak (Jul 16, 2007)

Troth said:
			
		

> Troth turns the way he came and heads back as fast he can, to the tavern where the rest of the group is.



_As it turns out, the strange elf and his group are headed into Tortila in the same general direction as Troth and Denther.  The Barbarian and Ranger hang back, keeping to the shadows, as they make their way toward the _Three-Penny Inn_._


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Magyar slips over to the kitchen, snagging Eloise as she heads out, mugs of brew clutched in her fists.[/i]
> _Eloise's eyes go wide.  _"What do we do?" _she asks, clearly frightened by Magyar's words._



_

"Well, I'm hoping you can help me convince your mother to load both you and herself on our boat to flee this--" Mag starts to say




			All across the room, mugs shatter, spilling beer over tables and onto the common room floor.  Eloise swoons against Magyar, dropping the mugs she was carrying and falling into his arms.
		
Click to expand...



Mag looks back to the corner where his companions have drawn so much attention, then glances at the unconscious girl in his arms. 

"You know," he mutters under his breath, "for having such a hearty mother, you certainly are quite frail, aren't you?"

Despite the chaos, the former magician's faintly amused at his own jest. Until, of course, said hearty mother bursts forth. Luckily, Colmarr seems to have her in hand. Trying not to make eye contact with Mistress Wendette, Mag softly shakes Eloise.

"Come now, Eloise. That horrible scream is over. We need you to wake so we might fly."_


----------



## Mallak (Jul 19, 2007)

Magyar said:
			
		

> "Come now, Eloise. That horrible scream is over. We need you to wake so we might fly."



_Eloise's long dark lashes flutter open, and her pale blue eyes search Magyar's face for a moment before going wide with surprise._ "Oh! What happened? There was such a horrid sound, and then I fell and..." _She places a slender hand to her forehead._ "Oh, my head is pounding like the time--oh, Mother!" _Hearing her mother begin to speak, Eloise pulls herself up and slips from Magyar's arms.

Mistress Wendette seems to hear Colmarr, but she just nods, continuing into the common room._

"Eloise, stop canoodling with that boy, and get those spilled drinks mopped up!  Grondar, get that _thing_ out of my inn.  Well, that was some performance, wasn't it, folks?  Hey, wake up there!  If you want to sleep, rooms are a silverpence a night.  Now, how about a round of drinks on the house?" _Her suggestion lightens the mood immediately, and conversation slowly picks up again.  The party can overhear various tales of elves and magic being swapped.

Mistress Wendette returns to speak with Colmarr while Eloise scurries around cleaning up the various messes made in the tavern.  The large woman keeps her voice low as she speaks._ "The elven invasion is coming, you say?  We've been hearing rumblings for some time, of course.  You understand, I cannot leave just yet.  There's Ben's body to see to and, well, there's just too many people still in town depending on me." _She glances over at her daughter._ "But take Eloise with you.  Even a life at sea would be far better than fleeing at the head of an invading army.  Oh, if only my Bennie were still here..." _She lets out a mournful sigh, a cloud passing over her face for a moment._ "Well, there's nothing to be done for it now.  How long do you think we have?"

_Grondar throws the bard over his shoulder.  The bard's instrument and wig remain on the common room floor where they fell._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 20, 2007)

*Grondar*

Hmmm ... better keep it with me.
The thug knells and pick up the bard's instrument but leaves the wig.
He then goes to the main door, waiting impatiently to the others


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "The elven invasion is coming, you say?  We've been hearing rumblings for some time, of course.  You understand, I cannot leave just yet.  There's Ben's body to see to and, well, there's just too many people still in town depending on me." _She glances over at her daughter._ "But take Eloise with you.  Even a life at sea would be far better than fleeing at the head of an invading army.  Oh, if only my Bennie were still here..." _She lets out a mournful sigh, a cloud passing over her face for a moment._ "Well, there's nothing to be done for it now.  How long do you think we have?"





"I'm not sure. Our new friend seemed to think it was imminent, though."

Mag watches Eloise scurrying about, worried to hear her mother has chosen to stay.

"How many others do you think of as your charges, Mistress?" Mag says suddenly, still keeping his voice pitched so that it doesn't carry. "It strikes me that the captain would be best served by a burial at sea. If we saw to claiming his body, and if your responsibilities were a small enough group to fit on our ship, would you be willing to come? I don't know about you, but I'd hate to think what losing her mother might do to Eloise; she does seem rather ... fragile."

[sblock=OOC]How many extra people would the ship hold, for that matter? Of course, the others may not cotton to Mag blithely offering seats to strangers, so it may be moot... [/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 21, 2007)

Troth walks as fast he can towards the three penny... he watches the elves going from shadow to shadow and wondering how they know that he was a half elf, having Troth done his makeup this morning and his turban was folded tight. He realized that there was many thing above his understanding. 
He watched at Denther signaling to him if he saw the elves going in their same general direction...


----------



## Mallak (Jul 25, 2007)

Magyar said:
			
		

> "It strikes me that the captain would be best served by a burial at sea. If we saw to claiming his body, and if your responsibilities were a small enough group to fit on our ship, would you be willing to come? I don't know about you, but I'd hate to think what losing her mother might do to Eloise; she does seem rather ... fragile."



"Oh, you're quite right, Ben should be buried at sea...There are three unfortunates I'm still taking care of.  One is a widow, too old for travel, another is a shut-in, nursing a broken leg these past three weeks, and the last is a young man most folks wouldn't pay a second mind to.  He's a bit slow, you see.  All but old Madge would probably be willing to come, but I don't want to be a burden on you, and I'd hate to leave my inn." _She gives the common room a woeful look, as if imagining it pillaged and plundered by a band of rowdy elven soldiers._


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2007)

A shocked look coming to his face as Mistress Wendette reveals they’ve been hearing hints of the coming invasion, Colmarr mutters to himself, “Why are we always the last ones to know,” as Magyar replies and asks a few questions of his own.



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Oh, you're quite right, Ben should be buried at sea...There are three unfortunates I'm still taking care of.  One is a widow, too old for travel, another is a shut-in, nursing a broken leg these past three weeks, and the last is a young man most folks wouldn't pay a second mind to.  He's a bit slow, you see.  All but old Madge would probably be willing to come, but I don't want to be a burden on you, and I'd hate to leave my inn." _She gives the common room a woeful look, as if imagining it pillaged and plundered by a band of rowdy elven soldiers._



“Better to choose people over property, I always say ... after all, rebuilding is simple compared to bringing the dead back to life,” Colmarr replies with a wry smile, as he watches her look woefully around the common room. “We certainly have room to take you and your charges with us easily enough, and I’m sure Eliose would prefer to have you along if we can manage it.” He then pauses for a moment, stroking his goatee, before he adds, “Hmm, the only problem I can see is supplies. Though, if we gather as much of what you have here as possible, we should be able to cope with the added burden on the supplies we currently have aboard. I’m not sure how easy it’ll be to reprovision at this time of day otherwise, and I’d like to get underway as soon as we’re able ... to avoid any potential entanglements.”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 25, 2007)

*Grondar*

A loud whistle comes from Grondar, as the impatient thug waits near the door with the Elf bard on his shoulder.
If Colmarr and Magyar glance at him he motions them to stop talking and hurry to the ship.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 26, 2007)

Colmarr looks across to Grondar and nods to show he’s heard the big man, raising his hand to gesture that they won’t be much longer, before turning back to Mistress Wendette as he waits for her reply.


----------



## jkason (Aug 2, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> He then pauses for a moment, stroking his goatee, before he adds, “Hmm, the only problem I can see is supplies. Though, if we gather as much of what you have here as possible, we should be able to cope with the added burden on the supplies we currently have aboard. I’m not sure how easy it’ll be to reprovision at this time of day otherwise, and I’d like to get underway as soon as we’re able ... to avoid any potential entanglements.”




Magyar nods, looking toward Grondar at the door with the unconscious bard.

"If you agree, Mistress," he adds behind the gnome, "We could leave you briefly while we collect the captain, then return here to help you with your charges and in transporting supplies? The more we can get done at once, I think, the better off we'll be."

[sblock=OOC]How far away is the morgue from where we are now, and where is the ship in relation to the two points?[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Aug 4, 2007)

Magyar said:
			
		

> "We could leave you briefly while we collect the captain, then return here to help you with your charges and in transporting supplies? The more we can get done at once, I think, the better off we'll be."



_Mistress Wendette smiles at Magyar's suggestions._

"Yes, I think perhaps that would be best.  It would also give me a chance to close up the inn.  And to think, I was fretting that I had no overnight guests this evening!  Go quickly, now!"

[sblock=OOC]The morgue is near the southern tip of the harbor.  The ship is a bit further north than the midpoint of the harbor.  Hurrying, you could make it from one to the other in five minutes or so.  The inn is maybe a half hour or so walk from the docks.  I know we've been playing with these timings and distances, but this is what we'll say is accurate for now.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 5, 2007)

“Well, let’s be about it then ... the faster we’re gone, the faster we’re back,” Colmarr remarks, shaking his head in amazement that in all likelihood he’s found himself right in the middle of a great tale, rather than just observing it from the fringes and writing about it.

Turning to look at the common room, Colmarr whistles to get his crewmates attention, before waving them towards the door and Grondar as he heads there himself.


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, let’s be about it then ... the faster we’re gone, the faster we’re back,” Colmarr remarks, shaking his head in amazement that in all likelihood he’s found himself right in the middle of a great tale, rather than just observing it from the fringes and writing about it.
> 
> Turning to look at the common room, Colmarr whistles to get his crewmates attention, before waving them towards the door and Grondar as he heads there himself.




Mag nods, working his way to Eloise on his way out. "Your mother has urgent tasks for you, Eloise," he whispers, his expression set to make it clear he's not abandoning her to chores, but letting her know a course of action has be decided upon. He doesn't delay long enough to go into any more details, however, hurrying to join his party at the door and make their hasty way toward the morgue.

"Do we think the place will be open at this hour? Probably easier if it isn't" he says as they make their way through the streets. "And we need to figure out how we're going to disguise Ben so that we don't get stopped as graverobbers."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 6, 2007)

*Grondar*

Why in the hell are we going to steal ol’Ben’s body, I don’t want to be haunted by the crazy captain.
Grondar replies worriedly to the suggestion of visiting the morgue.


----------



## jkason (Aug 7, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Why in the hell are we going to steal ol’Ben’s body, I don’t want to be haunted by the crazy captain.
> Grondar replies worriedly to the suggestion of visiting the morgue.




"Haunting comes from spirits not put to rest," Mag says, trying to sound sure of that. "We're getting Ben to put him at rest. And because, if we don't, Mistress Wendette won't leave with us. I think she's been much too helpful to abandon to the tender mercies of an invading army, myself."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 7, 2007)

*Grondar*

I don't like it. I don't like it at all.
Reply the street thug.
Taking a corpse with us is like inviting death into your bed. And a burned one, wow … I don't want to see Ol'Ben walking around burned.
Grondar leads the way down to the docks, the Elf woman on his shoulder, his eyes looking around nervously for bad omens that might suggest not taking the dead captain.

ooc: Does we see Troth and Denther on the way?


----------



## unleashed (Aug 8, 2007)

“Your objections are duly noted Grondar, but whether you like it or not we’ll be giving the captain a burial at sea,” Colmarr asserts, watching for trouble as they hurry along.


----------



## Mallak (Aug 8, 2007)

_As Grondar steps out of the inn he sees what appears to be a large contingent of town guardsmen coming down the street from the opposite direction of the docks.  They're carrying halberds and torches, and they are all armored.  They're still a fair ways up the street, so the party may hurry down the street towards the docks without being noticed.

The party heads down toward the docks.  The streets are mostly abandoned at this time of night.  Somewhere, a dog barks, and a nightbird calls.

Meanwhile...

Troth and Denther hurry up the street, following the group of darkly clad figures at a discreet distance.  A heavy evening mist has risen from the harbor, blanketing the street, and clouds cover the moon casting the city into deep darkness.  Between one blink and the next, Denther loses track of the figures ahead.  It's as if they've disappeared.  Troth's half-elven eyes spot them fading into shadows and doorways and ducking back into alleys.  The group appears to have stopped.  They're watching the street, waiting for something...Troth and Denther hug the shadows as one of the figures glances casually back down the street._


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 9, 2007)

_*They arent after us... Im pretty sure they know we are going in the same direction... we must get to the tavern before them anyways...*
_
He looks at Denther and signals to him letting him know what his intentions is. With that Troth leaves the shadow and walks on past the Elfs and tries to keep out of sights of any other persons that are using the streets. 

Move Silently past the elfs and at the street (1d20+5=13)


----------



## mps42 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Denther*

"Dang it all," he mutters to himself "I wish I'd thought to grab a weapon."


----------



## Mallak (Aug 28, 2007)

_Our party of heroes moves down the street toward the docks.

As Denther and Troth prepare to sneak up the street toward the inn, they see the party come into view.  Their crewmates are moving purposefully down the street, and they don't seem to have seen Troth nor Denther yet._


----------



## Mallak (Aug 29, 2007)

_Ten feet in front of Troth and Denther, a shadow in a doorway shifts slightly.  It is one of the hooded elven figures, and it is staring intently at the party coming down the street.  Its back is to Troth and Denther.  A momentary shift in the clouds allows moonlight to glint off the head of a crossbow quarrel as a long slender hand fits it into the shaft of the crossbow.  The figure then raises the weapon, pointing it at the oncoming party.  The figure holds the crossbow steady, waiting._


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 6, 2007)

Troth whispers as he passes the nearest elf 'dont harm my friends half-bother' 'they are all good people' with that he takes up the pace and walks/run to the main group.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 6, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Troth whispers as he passes the nearest elf 'dont harm my friends half-bother' 'they are all good people' with that he takes up the pace and walks/run to the main group.




 "What was that, troth? Whatever it was yous said I didn't understand it.
"We need to get to the ship soon. I can feel trouble brewing and I didn't bring my sword.
"C'mon, lets catch up to the rest of the group, they're just up there."
 Denther will begin to jog to catch up with the rest of the Party.


----------



## Mallak (Sep 7, 2007)

Troth said:
			
		

> Troth whispers as he passes the nearest elf 'dont harm my friends half-bother' 'they are all good people' with that he takes up the pace and walks/run to the main group.



_The elf jumps slightly, spinning and pointing a large crossbow loaded with a deadly-looking quarrel directly at Troth.  He whispers something low under his breath in elvish,_ [sblock=Elvish]<<Two coming up from behind.>>[/sblock] _Although Denther cannot understand the words, he does notice a shadow across the street shift slightly._

_Troth and Denther materialize out of the night jogging up the street toward the party.  The moment they reach the group, Malachi stumbles on the uneven cobblestones and falls face-first to the ground.  A black-fletched quarrel slices through the air where his body had been a moment before, passes just over Naomi's head, and splinters a doorpost with a muffled sound of breaking wood.  A second bolt slams into Magyar's back from the right, punching through his jerkin, chewing up his insides, and chipping bone before the massive, razor-sharp head of the projectile appears poking out of his side just below the ribs.  Two more bolts come from in front of the party to the right.  One of them embeds itself in Grondar's meaty thigh, causing him to stumble and nearly drop the limp body he is carrying slung over his shoulder.  The other grazes Denther along his ribs on the left side, just below the armpit.  It continues on, passing through the group with a_ whoosh_ before disappearing into the night._

[sblock=OOC]Roll for initiative.

Sorry, I just had to say it.  The initiative order is as follows:
Magyar
Malachi
Grondar / Troth
Colmarr
Denther
(Naomi)
[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Ow!*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _The elf jumps slightly, spinning and pointing a large crossbow loaded with a deadly-looking quarrel directly at Troth.  He whispers something low under his breath in elvish,_ [sblock=Elvish]<<Two coming up from behind.>>[/sblock] _Although Denther cannot understand the words, he does notice a shadow across the street shift slightly._
> 
> _Troth and Denther materialize out of the night jogging up the street toward the party.  The moment they reach the group, Malachi stumbles on the uneven cobblestones and falls face-first to the ground.  A black-fletched quarrel slices through the air where his body had been a moment before, passes just over Naomi's head, and splinters a doorpost with a muffled sound of breaking wood.  A second bolt slams into Magyar's back from the right, punching through his jerkin, chewing up his insides, and chipping bone before the massive, razor-sharp head of the projectile appears poking out of his side just below the ribs.  Two more bolts come from in front of the party to the right.  One of them embeds itself in Grondar's meaty thigh, causing him to stumble and nearly drop the limp body he is carrying slung over his shoulder.  The other grazes Denther along his ribs on the left side, just below the armpit.  It continues on, passing through the group with a_ whoosh_ before disappearing into the night._





[sblock=OOC] Crap. Also I went back and looked at the post for when denther left the ship and he DID bring his sword. "unhappy with himself, denther will put on clothing, armor and sword and then quietly slip off of the ship" Sorry for the error on my part. [/sblock]
 "Under or behind cover, everyone! NOW!" Denther will make a grab for Naomi and try to find some sort of cover or shelter ASAP.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2007)

*Grondar*

What the …?!  
Grondar drops the elven bard and tries to scatter to a nearby alley.
When inside he spits and cries in frustration while drawing out his sap and breaking the bolt


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2007)

Bolts screaming by overhead, Colmarr, in somewhat of a panic, tries to steer Naomi towards some sort of cover, before using his innate ability to evoke light which sends four glowing spheres which resemble will-o’-wisps into the centre of the street about 15 feet in advance of where they were when the attack started. Hoping to perhaps inconvenience their attackers, as their eyes readjust, and to give his larger shipmates a chance to fight back if they are able. Thinking to himself as he tries to control his fear, _I’m really out of my element here_.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 11, 2007)

*Troth Barbarian2/Fighter1 HP: 22 AC: 16*

Troth looks how bolts rains towards his friends. Without giving it a thought, just reacting at the treat of his companions Troth launches himself toward the direction where the Bolt almost hitting Malachi and by fortune and low growth didnt hit Naomi. 

As he runs he draws his Rapier screaming 'DIEEE!'

If he gets to attack Troth will not stop attacking until the hostile is dead.


Intimidating the crossbow hostile (1d20+5=22)

Attack and Dmg roll (new roll - made a double roll, check invisible castle) (1d20+5=16, 1d6+3=9)


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> A second bolt slams into Magyar's back from the right, punching through his jerkin, chewing up his insides, and chipping bone before the massive, razor-sharp head of the projectile appears poking out of his side just below the ribs.




Magyar hasn't the time to realize what's happened. He only knows it's pain. It hurts to breathe.  And the flying arrows mean more pain, or worse. 

His brain falls back on old skills, old tricks, spinning and twisting as his companions scatter, picking up broken pieces of cobble and throwing them against the walls, hoping the echo will draw eyes away from him as he hunkers down in the deepest shadow he can reach...

[sblock=OOC]Using his Improved Diversion feat to try to Bluff to cause a distraction (+12 on the check) so he can try to Hide (+9). Since the Imp. Diversion makes the Bluff a move action, I think he can still draw his bow this round, too, but if not, that's fine.[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Sep 21, 2007)

_Four glowing spheres of light burst into being, zipping around the street and illuminating the scene.  On the right side of the street, two elves have dropped heavy crossbows and are drawing weapons and charging the group, one from the side and one from behind.  A third elf further down the street appears to be reloading.  From behind on the other side of the street, another elf is charging in.  Troth meets that one, swinging his sword with fervor, but in his zeal he overbalances, and the enemy's blade snakes out and slides along his side and ribs, opening a long, nasty gash.  The tip of the sword twists slightly at the end of the stroke, sliding shallowly between two ribs.  Blood flows freely down the barbarian's right side.  The pain threatens to double him over, and it takes much more effort to breathe.

Magyar falls into the shadows by the street behind some crates, struggling to get his bow out with the arrow through his chest.  Somehow, he manages, and no more bolts fly his direction.  From where he is hidden, he can hear yelling from the street.  Troth is bellowing in pain and anger, Denther is yelling for everyone to take cover, and Namoi's high, piercing scream is bouncing off the walls.

The elven bard's body hits the cobblestones with a muted _thwap_ when Grondar drops her.  Since an enemy is coming from the alley on the right side of the street, he heads toward the other side looking for cover.  Denther and Colmarr, sheltering a hysterical Naomi between them, follow after him, ducking low.  They have almost reached the mouth of the alley on the other side of the street when a dark figure rises from behind a rain barrel there.  It is an elf with a deadly crossbow pointed directly at Grondar's chest.  He calls out in thickly accented common,_ *"Halt, scum!"* _Down the street, another elf steps out from where he was hidden in a doorway.  His boots thump on the boarded sidewalk fronting the building, and a covered porch shelters him from the light of Colmarr's spell.  He also wields a crossbow pointed at the group.  He calls out in Elvish,_ [sblock=Elvish]"Captain, here!"[/sblock]

_One of the remaining elves with sword drawn from the right side of the street approaches Troth, flanking him.  The other moves quickly to the downed elven bard, checking her for signs of life while keeping a watchful eye on Colmarr, Naomi, and Denther from behind.  Malachi appears to be unconcious, face-down in the street._

[sblock=OOC]
After one round of combat, Troth is flanked by two enemies at the back left side of the street.  Magyar is hiding behind some crates on the back right side of the street.  Grondar is in front of Naomi, Colmarr, and Denther in the middle left side of the street.  They are facing an alley on the left side of the street where an elf stands behind partial cover with a crossbow trained on Grondar.  At the front left side of the street, another elf stands with a crossbow trained on the group.  At the front right side of the street, an elf is reloading a crossbow.  In the middle of the street, an elf is checking on the downed elven bard.  That accounts for six enemies.  Troth and Denther originally saw eight.  Also, Malachi is lying face down.  I will assume that Troth continues to fight the two enemies who have him flanked.  For the rest of you, it is your turn.

A reminder of character status:
Magyar is severely injured.
Grondar is wounded.
Denther has a small wound.
Troth has a significant wound.
Malachi appears unconcious.
Naomi is hysterical.
Colmarr seems fine.
None of the enemies have yet been injured.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 22, 2007)

*Grondar*

Scum?! Your pointy eared mother is a scum!!
Grondar yells, takes out his sap, and charge the elf behind the barrel
This is his only chance to subdue the cursed demihuman.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 22, 2007)

*Troth HP:28 (-?); AC: 14; Str:20 Con:18; Will+1; Attack:+5 Rapier dmg:1d6+5*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _From behind on the other side of the street, another elf is charging in.  Troth meets that one, swinging his sword with fervor, but in his zeal he overbalances, and the enemy's blade snakes out and slides along his side and ribs, opening a long, nasty gash.  The tip of the sword twists slightly at the end of the stroke, sliding shallowly between two ribs.  Blood flows freely down the barbarian's right side.  The pain threatens to double him over, and it takes much more effort to breathe._




Troths eyes sees red and his rage take over.

[sblock] In a rage, a barbarian temporarily gains a +4 bonus to Strength, a +4 bonus to Constitution, and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, but he takes a -2 penalty to Armor Class. The increase in Constitution increases the barbarian’s hit points by 2 points per level, but these hit points go away at the end of the rage when his Constitution score drops back to normal.

Troth HP:28 (-?); AC: 14; Str:20 Con:18; Will+1; Attack:+5 Rapier dmg:1d6+5
[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Sep 22, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Four glowing spheres of light burst into being, zipping around the street and illuminating the scene.  On the right side of the street, two elves have dropped heavy crossbows and are drawing weapons and charging the group, one from the side and one from behind.  A third elf further down the street appears to be reloading.  From behind on the other side of the street, another elf is charging in.  Troth meets that one, swinging his sword with fervor, but in his zeal he overbalances, and the enemy's blade snakes out and slides along his side and ribs, opening a long, nasty gash.  The tip of the sword twists slightly at the end of the stroke, sliding shallowly between two ribs.  Blood flows freely down the barbarian's right side.  The pain threatens to double him over, and it takes much more effort to breathe.
> 
> Magyar falls into the shadows by the street behind some crates, struggling to get his bow out with the arrow through his chest.  Somehow, he manages, and no more bolts fly his direction.  From where he is hidden, he can hear yelling from the street.  Troth is bellowing in pain and anger, Denther is yelling for everyone to take cover, and Namoi's high, piercing scream is bouncing off the walls.
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC] I am presuming I don't have time to draw sword AND attack this round. [/sblock]
 Denther, seeing the man with the crossbow right in front of him, will set Naomi aside and rush him, looking to put a shoulder into the others Diaphragm.
[sblock=ooc2]
 Dont know if you watch American "professional wrestling" but I'm thinking something like a "spear" to the solar plexus to knock the wind out of him. If I am wrong about the draw and attack with sword I would prefer to do that. [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2007)

Shaking off his apprehension as that won’t help them get out of this, Colmarr begins to sing, hoping to bolster the courage of his allies while drawing his dagger to protect himself and Naomi if the elves should get to them.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Inspire courage and draw dagger.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Magyar falls into the shadows by the street behind some crates, struggling to get his bow out with the arrow through his chest.  Somehow, he manages, and no more bolts fly his direction.  From where he is hidden, he can hear yelling from the street.  Troth is bellowing in pain and anger, Denther is yelling for everyone to take cover, and Namoi's high, piercing scream is bouncing off the walls._




_Back to playing the scared little girl,_ Mag thinks darkly. He looks at the arrow, knowing he'll have to remove it, but worried that doing so will do more harm than good, especially now that Malachi's healing gifts may or may not be available; best to keep the wound closed with what he has than to let more blood out. Still, gods does it hurt.

When he hears the call for a captain, and sees part of the group surprised by yet another elf, Mag realizes there are others he has yet to catch sight of. He figures he'll only have one good shot at sniping one of them. If there's a leader, it might be most effective to eliminate him if there's only one arrow that will do that much good. Mag shifts so that he has a vantage on the alley, though he keeps to the shadows, and hopes to catch a glimpse of this Captain. His fingers itch with the desire to return his own wound with similar pain, but he tries to focus on picking the right target.

[sblock=OOC]Mag's going to try to keep as much cover / concealment as he can, but trying to Spot / recognize the captain (Spot is +4, not sure what might be applicable to spotting a leader. Sense Motive +5 maybe, to see who the others are deferring to?). 

If he can identify the Cap, he'll try for a snipe. +5 to hit (+6 if within 30'), no penalty if the captain's in meleee (Precise Shot) 1d6 + 2d6 sneak attack if he hits, assuming his hide check was successful.

If he can't figure out / see the captain, he'll try to snipe one of the two flanking Troth (same modifiers as above).[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Sep 27, 2007)

_The moment Grondar moves, the elf in front of him lets fly with his crossbow bolt.  The bolt punches through Grondar's chain shirt, but the metal links turn the head, and Grondar takes only a slight graze along his left side.  The elf drops the crossbow and whips out a rapier to meet the thug's attack.  Down the street, the elf on the wooden boardwalk also fires at Grondar.  This shot strikes more true, but again, the thug's armor turns a death blow into a lesser wound.  Then, Grondar is into the alley and attacking.  The alley is narrow, and the elf can't bring his blade up to defend himself properly as Grondar dodges around the water barrel and swings his sap with skull crushing force at the elf's thin jar.  The weighted leather smack's into the elf's face with a loud _*crack!* _The elf slams back into the wall, slumping down to the ground.  His hand goes slack, and the rapier clatters to the cobbles.

Magyar peels his eyes against the night, desperately looking for the elf captain.  Down the street, two more elves emerge into the light.  One of them must be the captain.  From where he is concealed, Magyar takes careful aim with his bow.  Without the light provided by Colmarr's globes, he would not be able to see well enough to aim with deadly precision, but as it is, he picks his spot and fires.  As the arrow leaves the bow, he knows his shot is true.

Troth lunges at the elf in front of him.  His blade strikes the elf's leather clad chest.  Normally, the blow would not have had the strength the pierce the leather armor, but with a power born of bloodlust, Troth grabs his opponent's sword arm, takes another step forward, and drives the blade through his enemy's body.  The elf has a black cloth covering most of his face, but Troth can see the eyes glaze over and the head roll back.  The body goes slack, and the barbarian lets it slide off his sword into the street.  With a cry of aguished rage from behind, the second elf slashes the barbarian's exposed back.  Somewhere in the back of his mind, Troth knows the wound is quite serious.  It is by luck alone that he is still standing.  But he is still standing, and his rage is still hot.

Colmarr begins to sing, an oddly encouraging sound in the deadly night.  Naomi clings to his left arm, but he manages to produce a dagger in his right hand, on the ready.  The elf down the street who took the second shot at Grondar has dropped his crossbow, pulled a rapier, and is bearing down on Colmarr, blade flashing in the bewitched light.  Denther, seeing Grondar take down the first elf, turns to this new threat, whipping out his longsword and charging to meet the enemy, wielding the weapon in both hands.  Encouraged by Colmarr's song rising behind him and spurred on by Naomi's whimpers, he swings true, breaking through the other's guard as the elf hastily raises his sword to block.  Denther's sword comes down at the join between the elf's shoulder and neck.  Blood spurts, showering Denther, as the elf collapses to the wooden boardwalk. 

The elf on the right side of the street has finished reloading, and he fires his weapon at the singing gnome bard.  Colmarr ducks, shielding Naomi with his body, and the missile once again passes harmlessly overhead, this time so close that he can feel the wind of its passage.  The elf drops his crossbow and pulls his rapier, moving to join the fray.

The elf who had stopped to check on the fallen elven bard, seeing his comrades cut down, charges the gnomish bard, swinging for all he's worth.  The swing goes wild, however, and now the elf is in range of Colmarr's dagger.

Magyar's arrow, released so long ago, finds its target, blossoming from the breast of a very surprised looking elf.  The elf falls to his knees, collapsing into the dust of the street.  The elf who had emerged from the shadows on the opposite side of the street cries out in elvish and runs to the fallen elf's side, quickly administering aid._ [sblock=Elvish]"Captain!"[/sblock]
_In the middle of the street, Malachi is stirring, but he hasn't gotten up yet._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 27, 2007)

*Grondar*

Scum.
Grondar lets the word fly into the air, thanking the gods for his chain shirt, Grondar prepares for whatever is going to be next

[sblock=ooc]If the Elf is not unconscious, Grondar will punch him again, unless he can pick up the rapier and slice the scum. If the elf is unconscious, Grondar will usher 
Naomi and Colmarr forward and attack the elf in front of them. [/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 27, 2007)

*Troth HP:28 (-?); AC: 14; Str:20 Con:18; Will+1; Attack:+5 Rapier dmg:1d6+5 RAGE R.2*

Troth knows he is badly wounded and that he might die this night, but hes has embraced death to long ago with his tribe. Death does not scare him. He turns towards his new prey, he sees his enemy trough the red shadows of his eyes lifting his rapier to feed on its lust to kill. As he turns he talks just laud enough to his attacker to hear him and with a smirk on his lips. 'Can you feel death creping up your neck?'


Intimidating, attack and dmg. (1d20+5=16, 1d20+5=6, 1d6+5=11)


[sblock]Rage round 2

jeeeez what a attack roll whit a so god dmg one  :\ [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2007)

His singing having driven the dread he was feeling from him, Colmarr brings his dagger up from below his elven assailant to strike continuing to sing despite the danger it seems to bring his way.

[SBLOCK=OOC]It doesn’t say _inspire courage_ needs concentration as far as I can see, so I assume he can continue it and attack, if not he’ll stop singing.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Magyar's arrow, released so long ago, finds its target, blossoming from the breast of a very surprised looking elf.  The elf falls to his knees, collapsing into the dust of the street.  The elf who had emerged from the shadows on the opposite side of the street cries out in elvish and runs to the fallen elf's side, quickly administering aid._ [sblock=Elvish]"Captain!"[/sblock]
> _In the middle of the street, Malachi is stirring, but he hasn't gotten up yet._




Magyar feels a grim pride at having found and downed the Captain, but his fellows are still in trouble. While he expects the sharp-eyed elves have already marked him, he stays where he is, hoping for cover against any of their missiles, if not the safety of being hidden.

Unsure of his exposure, but knowing he has to help where he can, Mag quickly surveys the field. Troth and Colmarr seem to be the only two directly engaged, and given the blood rage Troth seems to be exibiting, Mag decides the gnome's the most in need (especially given that Lissa/Naomi has apparently decided she's finished with her "finished running" philosophy, and has gone back to screaming).

Mag nocks another arrow, eyes focusing on the elf engaged with his smaller friend, and lets loose another shot.

[sblock=OOC]I'm a little unsure about how the sniping rules work. There's a -20 to the Hide check after sniping, but is that only to hide from the target, or from anyone? Either way, might as well try for it. And whether he's seen or not, I'd assume those barrels would provide some kind of cover.

Firing at the elf attacking Colmarr. Same mods as before (and if he somehow managed to Hide again, he may still be eligible for the sneak attack? Sneak attack, too, sometimes confuses me...)[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Go Team!*

Denther will quickly put a sword into his fallen foe and then look for the next nearest and try to sneak to them.

[sblock=ooc]
 Not a coup-de-grace but just a quick stab and only if I can't tell if he's still alive or not. +2 dex and +3 move silent on the sneak. Also, if I can spot the crossbowman and he's not down, throw a dagger that direction. Thrown dagger  (SCHWEET!) possible Critical hit rolls:  [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1290927]1d20+3=15, 1d4+3=6.
 If all this fails, try and make way to Troth to provide some aid (heal +1).
[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Oct 4, 2007)

_Magyar lets loose at the enemy engaging Colmarr.  His arrow sinks squarely into the center of the elf's back, and he stumbles forward, swing going wild.  Colmarr brings his dagger up into the wounded elf's chest, and the enemy coughs, blood frothing at his mouth and eyes glazing over.  Colmarr blinks as the battle seems to pause.  Naomi's hand is beneath his.  She has reached around him, driving her little dagger up to the hilt in the elf's stomach.  Dark blood flows over the pale skin of her wrist.  She's stopped screaming, but her eyes are wide, and she's breathing very hard._

_Grondar, satisfied that the elf in front of him is out cold, scoops up the fallen rapier and beckons Colmarr and Naomi into the relative safety of the alley.  He moves past them to meet the second elf baring down on them.  The elf sidesteps, snagging Grondar's wrist and somehow tangling his legs.  In one fluid motion, while Grondar is still moving forward, the elf gives an almost casual flip of his wrist and the big thug finds himself on his back on the cobblestones, head ringing and seeing stars.  The elf stabs the downed thug once through his chain shirt, calls out to his companion engaged with Troth, then turns toward Colmarr and Naomi just in time to take Denther's dagger through the right shoulder just below the collarbone.  He gasps once, gritting his teeth.  He seems quite angry._

_Troth turns to his attacker, the pain in his back distant.  The elf seems startled that the barbarian is still on his feet, but determined, too.  Troth raises his sword and swings, but at that moment his back spasms, and his sword strikes straight down into the cobblestones, raising sparks.  The elf crows triumphantly, swinging his sword at Troth, but Troth's back spasms again, jerking him out of the path of the elf's blade._

_The elf who stopped to help the downed captain flicks his eyes over the battle, marking Magyar.  He rushes swiftly and silently at the wounded performer crouched behind the barrels, sword held low.  As he runs, he draws a small hand crossbow, firing it at Magyar's position.  The small bolt thunks solidly into the barrel behind which Magyar is crouched.

From up the street there is shouting, and the sounds of a guardsman's clacker and booted feet pounding this way can be heard._


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2007)

Pulling his dagger free as yet another of the elves moves menacingly towards them, Colmarr moves quickly to position himself between the elf and Naomi, hoping she doesn’t have to use her dagger again. Keeping low, he also strikes low, in the hope that he’s not dealt with as effortlessly as Grondar, while continuing to sing his inspirational tune. Though at this point his singing is just as much about keeping himself from letting his dread overtake him as it is to inspire his companions.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 5, 2007)

Cursing his luck, Grondar spits and tries to kick the elf in the kneecap.

[sblock=ooc]If the Elf moves, Grondar will raise to his feet.
If not, he’ll kick him.[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 5, 2007)

*Troth HP:28 (-?); AC: 14; Str:20 Con:18; Will+1; Attack:+5 Rapier dmg:1d6+5 RAGE R.3*

Troth attacks again.

Attack and dmg. (1d20+5=23, 1d6+5=9)


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _The elf who stopped to help the downed captain flicks his eyes over the battle, marking Magyar.  He rushes swiftly and silently at the wounded performer crouched behind the barrels, sword held low.  As he runs, he draws a small hand crossbow, firing it at Magyar's position.  The small bolt thunks solidly into the barrel behind which Magyar is crouched.
> 
> From up the street there is shouting, and the sounds of a guardsman's clacker and booted feet pounding this way can be heard._




Startled but thankful for the barrel's cover, Mag only glances to the bolt in the wood a moment before he hears the noises of guardsmen.

"If a bunch of ragamuffin sailors do you this much harm, imagine what a trained guard detail will do!" Mag calls out, hoping he sounds like a credible threat even as he notches and lets fly another arrow. Hoping his shot will strike home before the elf can reload--but not counting on it--Magyar ducks himself down to make the most of the barrels between himself and the new opponent.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if it's a Bluff or an Intimidate, but Mag's trying to convince ye olde elves to make run for it by invoking the guards' training. Bluff is +8, Initimdate +4.

One more time with the arrows. Same bonuses, then he'll try to duck down to get as much cover as he can. Holding his bow but drawing his dagger against the need to defend himself in closer quarters.

Question: If I read your post on drawing / sheathing, Mag should be able to sheathe the dagger and use his bow all in the same round if he lucks out and drops this elf this round (or the elf doesn't charge him, etc.). Is that right, or would he have to drop the dagger to use the bow next round?[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> The elf stabs the downed thug once through his chain shirt, calls out to his companion engaged with Troth, then turns toward Colmarr and Naomi just in time to take Denther's dagger through the right shoulder just below the collarbone. He gasps once, gritting his teeth. He seems quite angry.




Denther will quickly send a second dagger spinning to the same foe.

[sblock=OOC] Quick draw the dagger, 
1d20+3=15, 1d4+3=4. If that elf is down already, head to Grondar for aid. (again +1 heal).
[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Nov 5, 2007)

_Magyar pops up and fires hastily at the elf bearing down on him.  He is nearly upon him!  The elf would probably have spitted Magyar before he could get the shot off if not for the barrel's cover.  The elf twists to the side as Magyar shoots, but he can't completly avoid the shot at such close range.  The arrow sticks in the side of his leather armor, but it doesn't seem to slow him down much.  He swings at Magyar's head as the rogue hastily draws his dagger.  Magyar ducks, and the blade passes overhead harmlessly.  The elf yells something to his companions._

[sblock=Elvish]"Yelsy, forget it, we need to leave now!"[/sblock]

_Grondar kicks at the elf who has his back to Grondar, but the thug misjudges the distance and his foot connects with empty air.  Grondar rolls to his feet.  The elf advances on Colmarr, dodging to the side to put the little gnome between himself and Denther.  Denther's thrown dagger goes wild, and the elf bats aside Colmarr's attack and attempts to stiff arm him to the ground, intent on getting past him.  Colmarr dances back, keeping his feet, and keeping himself between Naomi and his attacker.

Troth leaps at his opponent, heedless of his wounds.  He sweeps his sword up with ferocious strength, splitting his opponent from crotch to collarbone.  The elf is dead before he hits the ground.

The sound of the guards grows closer, now only a few blocks away._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 6, 2007)

Up on his feet, Grondar scans the surrounding, seeing an Elf, Grondar will try to slice him with the rapier.
If all elves fled, Grondar will hustle his companions down the alley, he is in no mood for guards.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2007)

Hearing one of the elves yell to the others, Colmarr concentrates on holding his position and moving his blade back and forth to make it difficult for his elven opponent to close. His only concern for the moment that the elf doesn’t grab Naomi or attack any of the crew as he tries to flee, so he doesn’t strike unless the elf moves offensively against any of them.


----------



## jkason (Nov 6, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Realizing the elves may be in retreat, and still trying to keep from exacerbating the bolt in his side, Mag keeps low, using barrels and dagger to try to deflect whatever last hits his attacker might take. _run already,_ he thinks.

[sblock=OOC]Full Defense for the round[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Nov 7, 2007)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Denther's thrown dagger goes wild, and the elf bats aside Colmarr's attack and attempts to stiff arm him to the ground, intent on getting past him.




 Throw the third dagger.

[sblock=ooc]
Quick draw dagger
1d20+3=23, 1d4+3=5
Possible Critical roll
1d20+3=18
Again, if the elf is down, head to Grondar

Oh, btw, nice to see ya again!
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 10, 2007)

*HP:28 (-?); AC: 14; Str:20 Con:18; Will+1; Attack:+5 Rapier dmg:1d6+5 RAGE R.4/7*

Troth turns aroun and looks for the nearest hostile elf he can see and will move to them and kill them...


Attack and dmg (1d20+5=21, 1d6+5=7)


----------



## Mallak (Nov 21, 2007)

_When his companion calls out, the elf facing Colmarr flicks his eyes around at the scene in time to see Troth carve up one of his companions.  Making a vexed hissing sound through his teeth, he snarls at Colmarr.  Cut off from his only surviving companion, he chooses in stead to disengage and flee up the street, toward the sound of the guards.  Denther's third thrown dagger sinks into the base of the elf's neck, and the fleeing combatant crumples like a puppet whose strings were just cut.

Severely injured, Magyar attempts to keep the barrels between himself and his elven aggressor, using them as cover.  Rather than attack, however, the elf pushes the barrels into the rogue, knocking him backwards.  The elf then turns and sprints back toward the downed captain, stooping down to pick him up.

Grondar, seeing the final elf fleeing, directs Denther, Colmarr, and Naomi down the alley and beckons to the injured Magyar.  Troth, eyes still filmed in rage, moves after the final fleeing elf.

The guards' clackers are very loud now, and the light from several lanterns can be seen._


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Grondar, seeing the final elf fleeing, directs Denther, Colmarr, and Naomi down the alley and beckons to the injured Magyar.  Troth, eyes still filmed in rage, moves after the final fleeing elf.
> 
> The guards' clackers are very loud now, and the light from several lanterns can be seen._




Magyar struggles to stand. Holding himself upright only by leaning on one of the remaining barrels, he points to the bolt that still skewers him below the ribs. 

"Colmarr, I don't suppose a bowl of soup's going to fix this, will it?" he jokes feebly.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 22, 2007)

“No, soup’s probably not going to do it Magyar ... though I’ve certainly seen some porridge in my time that’d do the job,” Colmarr says with a chuckle, trying to keep the mood light so as not to worry his young companion.

“If you can hang on for just a little while though, so we can get somewhere less hectic, I’ll see what I can do,” he adds with a waggle of his fingers and a grin. “Denther will give you a hand until we can afford to stop though, won’t you Denther. That’s a good lad,” he adds, motioning for Grondar to lead them away, while he sends his dancing lights toward the last elf, hoping to give Troth a fighting chance.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 22, 2007)

*Grondar*

Looking back, Grondar tries to determine if he can lift the unconscious elf woman again, he left her in the opening of the alley. He ushers the others deep into the maze of the alleys afterwards.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 22, 2007)

*denther*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “No, soup’s probably not going to do it Magyar ... though I’ve certainly seen some porridge in my time that’d do the job,” Colmarr says with a chuckle, trying to keep the mood light so as not to worry his young companion.
> 
> “If you can hang on for just a little while though, so we can get somewhere less hectic, I’ll see what I can do,” he adds with a waggle of his fingers and a grin. “Denther will give you a hand until we can afford to stop though, won’t you Denther. That’s a good lad,” he adds, motioning for Grondar to lead them away, while he sends his dancing lights toward the last elf, hoping to give Troth a fighting chance.




"Of course, Colmar. Come, mag." Denther will carefully support Magyar, trying very hard not to jostle him too much.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 14, 2007)

_The fleeing elf stops when he gets to his downed captain, bends down, and hoists the body onto his shoulders. As he is straightening up and running away, Troth catches up to him and spears him from behind.  With a cry, the enemy elf falls forward, collapsing to the bloody cobblestones.

Grondar darts out from the alley and lifts the fallen female elf onto his shoulder again, then hastens back into the safety of the shadows.  Toth, coming down from his rage and looking slightly dazed, stumbles after the thug.  As the group fades into the alley, they can hear the guards shouting,_

"What the blazes!  Quickly, secure this area!"
"This one's still alive!"
"One here, too."
"These are elves!  Elves--!"
"Shh, keep your voice down!  Let's see what we've got here..."
"You think these are the ones that gave it to Rolf?"
"I don't know, but when I get my hands on them--Rolf said it was a big, thuggish guy who was their leader. All we got here are damn point-ears."

_The voices fade as the injured crew withdraws into the night.  Naomi tugs at Colmarr's sleeve, her pale hand stained with blood.  When she speaks, her voice holds a frightened quaver._ "_Oni_..._oni_...where's Malachi?"

[sblock=OOC]
Handy Dandy Rolf Reference Link from this page, part of Grondar's Date Gone Wrong.
[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2007)

Colmarr looks around, surprised not to see Malachi with them. “Malachi? I don’t know _onia_, I saw him fall in the street when the arrows started to fly, but I lost track of him when that elf came at us. The guards have probably found him by now though, if he didn’t manage to get away on his own.”

“Did anyone see what happened to Malachi?” he asks the rest of the crew.


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Did anyone see what happened to Malachi?” he asks the rest of the crew.




"I saw him stirring during the fight, over th--" Mag begins, but as he starts to point, he hisses in pain, the arrow through his side apparently having moved with the gesture.

"Sure wish he was around now. Don't suppose you figured out that people-mending magic touch of his, did you Colmarr?"

[sblock=OOC]Referring to Cure Light Wounds. I think Colmarr learned it, but I don't think he's used it, so I'm not sure if Magyar knows this piece of information.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 14, 2007)

*Grondar*

Proceed to the docks, we can't stop.
Grondar ushers the others through the maze of alleys toward the docks, if he sees guards around the docks, Grondar will try to find an abandoned warehouse or maybe a small bar to lead the party into.
I'm not sure that the boat is safe, but we need to raise anchor and leave


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "I saw him stirring during the fight, over th--" Mag begins, but as he starts to point, he hisses in pain, the arrow through his side apparently having moved with the gesture.
> 
> "Sure wish he was around now. Don't suppose you figured out that people-mending magic touch of his, did you Colmarr?"
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Referring to Cure Light Wounds. I think Colmarr learned it, but I don't think he's used it, so I'm not sure if Magyar knows this piece of information.[/sblock]



[SBLOCK=OOC]Colmarr used _cure light wounds_ to heal Naomi when they pulled her out of the water. Of course he was just singing over her, so it may not have been obvious. [/SBLOCK]“Of course Magyar, and I think we’re far enough away from the scene now that we can spare a moment or two to see to that arrow. You’ll need to be quiet though, so find something to bite down on while I do my work.”

Stopping the group for a moment, Colmarr waits until Magyar is ready, before he pulls the arrow from his side while singing his healing song over the wound.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 16, 2007)

*Troth Half-Elf Barbarian2/Fighter1*

Troth stumbles after Grondar and does as he says, weakened as he is he dont care to talk and will make his way to the ship as fast he can.


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2007)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=OOC]Colmarr used _cure light wounds_ to heal Naomi when they pulled her out of the water. Of course he was just singing over her, so it may not have been obvious. [/SBLOCK]“Of course Magyar, and I think we’re far enough away from the scene now that we can spare a moment or two to see to that arrow. You’ll need to be quiet though, so find something to bite down on while I do my work.”
> 
> Stopping the group for a moment, Colmarr waits until Magyar is ready, before he pulls the arrow from his side while singing his healing song over the wound.




Mag nods resolutely, closing his eyes, and though he pales noticeably and breaks out in a profuse cold sweat, he makes no sound. As the wound stops bleeding, he nods and smiles.

"Dislocated a shoulder once filling in on my cousin's escape artist act," he says softly. "If I can hide that from a crowd of intent skeptics, I figured I could keep quiet here in the dark away from open windows.

"Promising to collect the captain's body was the only way we'll get Mistress Wendette to board," he says, distracting himself from his brush with death. "If we don't follow through, I'm afraid she might just throw us all overboard.

"The town guard's going to be busy with elf-fear. Maybe that'll help us get in and out faster with the captain's remains?"


----------



## mps42 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Denther*

"I hate to say it but right now I'm a little more worried about MY remains and keeping them alive."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2007)

“Yes, well we’ll see what things are like closer to the docks before making any decisions,” Colmarr replies, quickly getting them back underway.


----------



## Mallak (Jan 3, 2008)

_The group makes its way down to the docks through the quiet darkness.  The bay is black, and clouds obscure the sky.  The _Pander Ban_ is anchored in the same place, almost directly across from the crew.  It floats quietly, undisturbed.  A dog pads up and down the pier, sniffing the air.  As the group comes closer, the dog turns, walks up to Grondar and licks his hand, whining a little in the still night.  There is activity to the north around the inn there, and light spills from the guard shack on the docks.  A night watchman paces up and down the street paralleling the docks, though he doesn't appear to be on alert.  To the south, a door opens briefly, spilling light and sound onto the street, and several people stumble out and turn unsteadily, heading into town.  The watchman spares them no more than a glance before returning to his rounds.

Across the bay, Colmarr spots movement near the mortician's shack.  Looking more carefully, Colmarr's eyes pick out a low barge anchored in the shadow of the jetty._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 3, 2008)

*Grondar*

Here boy
Grondar pets his new dog
Looks like the docks are clear from trouble.
Grondar whispers loudly
We better move on … I'm not sure about the captain's body. The dead man can't spare us hint, but this one …
He taps on the unconscious elf bard
will sing like a bird when she'll awake.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 4, 2008)

“You may well be right about the captain’s body not being able offer us any information Grondar, but who knows the resources his foes, which now seem to be our foes, have to make a dead man speak. I’ve heard the elves can do all sorts of things with magic, and I wouldn’t put that past them. Of course recovering the captain’s body may be out of our hands now, as there’s some movement near the mortician’s shack and a barge anchored nearby,” Colmarr replies, staring out over the bay.

“Well, no point worrying about what we can’t immediately fix, so let’s get aboard and see if we can’t get the _Pander Ban_ moving, and perhaps, if we’re quick enough, we can intercept that barge. Then we need to try and find a dock somewhat closer to Mistress Wendette’s inn, as I don’t want to try sneaking people and supplies all the way down here, especially with elves already in the town.”


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2008)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mag shudders at the idea of forcing the dead to speak, but shakes it off as Colmarr offers a course of action. Nodding, he sets to on the deck, doing his best to get the moorings off and the ship ready to move.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 7, 2008)

*Troth Half-Elf Barbarian\Fighter*

Troth sits on a barrel and listens to colmarr noding at the staements. He tries to stand up to start working the ropes when he stumbles and almost falls 'Im so tired... 'I think i need some rest and healing'


----------



## unleashed (Jan 7, 2008)

“Well, you’ll not likely get either of those if we don’t get ourselves out of here, my lad, and that starts with getting our fine ship moving,” Colmarr remarks as he begins to sing a jaunty sea tune, pitched so only the crew can hear, hoping to raise flagging spirits.


----------



## mps42 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Denther*

quickly stows his sword for easy retrieval, keeping his remaining dagger on him, and begins climbing up into the rigging to set the sails.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 7, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> ...Of course recovering the captain’s body may be out of our hands now, as there’s some movement near the mortician’s shack and a barge anchored nearby,” Colmarr replies, staring out over the bay.




Where?
Grondar tries to spot the movement Colmarr saw.
It could be Elves, Guards, bandits. if Grondar spots trouble he will direct the party through the safest route.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 8, 2008)

Colmarr points out the movement to Grondar, even though he doesn’t expect him to be able to see anything.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 9, 2008)

*Troth Half-Elf Barbarian\Fighter*

Troth stumbles his way to the ropes and starts adjusting as Grondar directs him so the journey over the port goes without problems.

Handling ropes (1d20+3=16)


----------



## Mallak (Jan 24, 2008)

_The crew, emboldened by Colmarr's soft singing, slowly prepares the ship to sail.  Grondar can see nothing of the barge, but if it doesn't come at them, it shouldn't cause them immediate trouble.  

As the _Pander Ban_ sails out into the harbor, Colmarr directs it toward the slow-moving barge, which has pushed off from the jetty.  The _Pander Ban_, a finely crafted sailing vessel, easily overtakes the sluggish barge as it creeps toward the harbor mouth.  The barge is about ten feet wide and twenty feet long.  Its gunnel is only a few feet above the water line, and the main area of the deck is given over to refuse.  Near the back is a low cabin with a long pole sticking over the stern into the water acting as both rudder and paddle._

[sblock=OOC]The Pander Ban is a much nimbler ship than the barge.  It can easily overtake and literally sail circles around the lesser craft.  The crew has many options for stopping the barge and/or boarding if that is their desire.  Or they could even run over the thing and probably sink it.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jan 24, 2008)

“Well done lads,” Colmarr calls, “Grondar, Denther, get down there and see if that is the refuse barge it seems. Also, take a look and see if the captain’s remains are there, as I wouldn’t trust Sam as far as I could throw him.”


----------



## mps42 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Denther*

_Hmmm seems as if Colmarr has appointed himself Captain. Oh well, better him than me._
 "AYE, Colmarr" Says Denther, climbing out of the rigging.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 24, 2008)

*Grondar*

After all he is the second in command after the captain and after Braer.
Grondar willl go to see what on the barge, not before he wear his chain armor and tie his spear to his back.


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2008)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Magyar takes a hint from the thug's behavior, and turns to the group's enigmatic charge. 

"It might be best if you were belowdecks now, Lissa," he offers with an easy smile.


----------



## Mallak (Jan 29, 2008)

Magyar said:
			
		

> "It might be best if you were belowdecks now, Lissa," he offers with an easy smile.



_Naomi glances fearfully at the cabin doorway then back at Magyar._ "Will you come with me?"

_Denther drops down to the garbage barge's low deck, followed quickly by Grondar.  Muddy hay squishes under their feet as they skirt the edge of the dark, smelly refuse piled in the center of the barge.  Near the back, lying on the deck by the cabin, is a canvas-wrapped bundle about the right size and shape for a body.  Inside the shack it is very dark, only a little light seeping from the cracks of a shuttered lantern hanging from a hook in the ceiling.  The room looks empty, the rudder abandoned.  A quick, cautious look in the darker corners reveals a pile of rags and rubbish which, when prodded, yelps and unfolds into a wizened old man._

"Gah, gerroff me! I'm jus' an ol' rubbage barge!"


----------



## jkason (Jan 29, 2008)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Naomi glances fearfully at the cabin doorway then back at Magyar._ "Will you come with me?"




Magyar continues to smile, glancing to Colmarr for an objection, before he nods. "Of course, little one. I have a few things I need to collect down there, anyway."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 30, 2008)

*Grondar*

Up on your feet you old bum.
Call the thug.
His spear ready


----------



## Mallak (Feb 1, 2008)

_The old man cowers before the big thug, his hands held over his head protectively._ "I'm jus' an ol' rubbage barge, I'm jus' an ol' rubbage barge! Ain' nothin' ya wanna go pokin' now. Got nothin' but rubbage, jus' rubbage. Git on with ya then. Please?"


----------



## mps42 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Denther*

Nudging the canvas-wrapped bundle gently "what about _this_? Looks like it could be a body. is there something you need to tell us?"


----------



## Mallak (Feb 25, 2008)

_Magyar follows Naomi as she proceeds cautiously below decks.  She slips into Colmarr's room and sits on a bunk._ "Leave a light? Please?"

_Down in the garbage scow, Grondar and Denther interogate the old man._


			
				Denther said:
			
		

> "what about this? Looks like it could be a body. is there something you need to tell us?"



"Err..." _The old man looks confused for a moment._ "Aye..." _he says cautiously._ "'Tis a deadder they picked up in town t'other night. Was gunna drop 'im in t'ocean wi' the rest o' the tra--err..." _He eyes Grondar's spear point and the threatening manner of the two men in front of him._ "All right, all right! I was takin' 'im out to the ship yonder 'round the point." _He points vaguely northerly._ "The city pays me t'drop 'im, 'is friends pay me t'bring 'im out all secret like. Hehe...I even arranged for the harbor chain to be dropped so's I could get out. You won't tell no one, will ye?" _He gives them a sly sidelong look._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 26, 2008)

*Grondar*

Go on, up on your feet, you rusting screw. You have 30 seconds to lift the body and load it on our ship. We will have a little chit chat on board ... move!!!
The thug points his spear to the old man.
If he will do any threatening move, Grondar will not hesitate to poke him a bit with the sharp edge, just to reveal his serious intentions.


----------



## mps42 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Denther*

"And I suppose you have no idea why this ship would be wanting a dead body, eh?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 26, 2008)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Magyar follows Naomi as she proceeds cautiously below decks.  She slips into Colmarr's room and sits on a bunk._ "Leave a light? Please?"




Magyar smiles softly, lighting a lamp to leave for Naomi. "Of course, little one, though I think we both know you can make your own light if need be," he says with a wink. "Now, I'd like to join the others up on deck. Think you can keep yourself entertained here?"

Assuming she agrees, Mag will grab his shortspear from belowdecks, then return above, hoping he needs to use neither that nor his new bow.


----------



## Mallak (Feb 26, 2008)

Grondar said:
			
		

> The thug points his spear to the old man.



_The old man licks his lips nervously, eyeing the point of Grondar's weapon. He glances over his shoulder to where the steering pole goes out the back of the cabin into the dark water, as if gauging the distance to the slit. He turns back quickly, smiling broadly._

"Well, why didn't'cha say so? They be wantin' the dead body 'cause he's their friend, like I said. Now, why're you interested in a dead body, eh? You necros?" _His eyes dart between them and he lets out a high-pitched giggle._ "Hehe...One man's trash is another man's body! All right, then, well, I can't shift this thing on me own, now can I?" _he says, walking over to the tarp-wrapped bundle. The two sailors keep a close eye on him. He looks longingly over the edge of the boat to the shore, but another glance at Grondar's spear seems to be enough to keep him in line. He tries to lift the bundle, but it really is too heavy for him._

_Magyar appears back on the deck of the_ Pander Ban_, spear in hand. The weapon moves his thoughts involuntarily to battle, and with the thought of battle he can almost feel a black crossbow bolt lodged in his side again, the razor sharp head moving about, slicing his insides. Colmarr is watching the barge below, and he can hear most of what is going on. Grondar's dog stands beside him, sniffing the night air. Troth keeps a close watch on the sails, ready to get the boat moving again on a moment's notice. His wounds pain him, but he ignores them, focused on the task at hand._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 29, 2008)

*Grondar*

Denther can you help him?
The thug turns to his companion
I'll be right behind him, if the old bum will try to play trick the next breath he will take will be my steel


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 1, 2008)

Troth is on the watch while he fixes the last sails and ropes. Troth smells the humid and salty sea wind, and thinks of his mother....


----------



## mps42 (Mar 1, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Denther can you help him?
> The thug turns to his companion
> I'll be right behind him, if the old bum will try to play trick the next breath he will take will be my steel




"Of course, Gron. shouldn't we at least look at it to make sure it' the right one, though?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 2, 2008)

mps42 said:
			
		

> "Of course, Gron. shouldn't we at least look at it to make sure it' the right one, though?"




Hmm...right. You!
he address the old man
back away from the body

if the old man backs away he lets Denther to check the body.
then if all is Ok he will proceed with the original plan


----------



## Mallak (Mar 3, 2008)

_Down on the barge, Grondar checks the body.  It looks like the same burned out husk they saw earlier in the mortician's shack.  Satisfied, he directs Denther and the old man in hoisting the body up to the ship.  They move the body to the side of the barge where Colmarr tosses them a rope.  They secure the rope around the body and signal that it is ready to be brought aboard.  

Meanwhile on deck, Magyar glances toward the town docks and sees a group of cloaked figures loading into a small harbor boat and rowing out into the dark waters, toward the _Pander Ban_._


----------



## jkason (Mar 4, 2008)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Meanwhile on deck, Magyar glances toward the town docks and sees a group of cloaked figures loading into a small harbor boat and rowing out into the dark waters, toward the _Pander Ban_._




Mag swears under his breath, swapping his spear for his bow as he moves next to Colmarr and whispers, "Looks like we have company coming. That light trick of yours might come in handy if I need to sight a target. But if we're fast enough, maybe we can get moving before they get too close."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 6, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> Mag swears under his breath, swapping his spear for his bow as he moves next to Colmarr and whispers, "Looks like we have company coming. That light trick of yours might come in handy if I need to sight a target. But if we're fast enough, maybe we can get moving before they get too close."



Turning to look at Magyar and what he’s seen, Colmarr replies, “Well, I don’t have that particular trick at my disposal right now, so we’d best get moving before they close then.”

Calling down to the barge with some urgency, while motioning for Magyar and Troth to start hauling on the rope with him, he says, “Get moving you two, we’ve got company on the way.”


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 6, 2008)

*Troth*

Spot (1d20+1=4)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 8, 2008)

Grondar ushers Denther and the old man to the Pandar Ben.
Once up to the boat. He takes the old man by force and ties him to the railing.

Not a word old bum or it will be you r last one.

He will then help the crew to prepare the ship


----------



## mps42 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Denther*

Helps haul he body from the barge to the Pander, moves over himself and then begins preparing to either row or sail out into the harbor.


----------



## Mallak (Mar 10, 2008)

Troth said:
			
		

> Spot (1d20+1=4)



_Troth manages to spot his belly button.  Oh, look! Lint!_


_With some huffing and puffing, the crew hauls the dead body on board the _Pander Ban_.  In that time, the row boat has covered much of the distance to the ship.  The crew immediately works to put their ship into motion and distance themselves from the barge and oncomming rowboat.  As Grondar attempts to tie up the old man, the old man's eyes go wild and roll about, and he spies the oncomming rowboat.  He yells out,_ "Help, help, I'm being oppressed!"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2008)

The crew hears a familiar chuckle as the harbor boat gets nearer.

"Toss down a rope ladder!"


----------



## jkason (Mar 11, 2008)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The crew hears a familiar chuckle as the harbor boat gets nearer.
> 
> "Toss down a rope ladder!"




Mag's jaw drops, and he loosens the tension in his bow, now figuring he won't have to use it. 

"Malachi? I was sure the elves had made off with you!" he calls as he looks about for a rope / rope ladder to lower.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 11, 2008)

*Grondar*

What?! It's ... Malachi, I thought the old rug was history.
Turning back his look to the old bum, the thug snarls.
I told you to shut up.
Raising his fist, Grondar punch the man in the belly.


----------



## Mallak (Mar 11, 2008)

_Magyar lowers a boarding ladder down to Malachi as the rowboat pulls up alongside the ship.  There are several other cloaked and hooded passengers in the boat along with Malachi.  A familiar voice calls up in a hush,_ "Lower your voices, the both of you, before you wake the whole city."

_On deck, the old man whimpers when Grondar slugs him in the gut, and he doubles over the railing where he is tied, coughing and gasping for breath._


----------



## jkason (Mar 11, 2008)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Magyar lowers a boarding ladder down to Malachi as the rowboat pulls up alongside the ship.  There are several other cloaked and hooded passengers in the boat along with Malachi.  A familiar voice calls up in a hush,_ "Lower your voices, the both of you, before you wake the whole city."
> 
> _On deck, the old man whimpers when Grondar slugs him in the gut, and he doubles over the railing where he is tied, coughing and gasping for breath._




"Yes, Ma'am," Mag says in a stage whisper. He smiles in relief at Mistress' voice. "I gather you've collected all your charges, then? If so, I think we have all we need to makes sail, and I think we need to do so quickly."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 12, 2008)

Leaving Magyar to greet their new arrivals, Colmarr checks the water and shoreline for any other movement as the newcomers are brought aboard.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 12, 2008)

"Thanks, Mag," says a relieved Malachi with a likewise lowered voice, as he helps the others up before climbing up himself. "but it was the town guard that gave me more trouble."

Malachi is wearing a new set of clothes, a bit too big, but otherwise looks about the same. "Adonai told me to travel North to another ship to free enslaved innocents." He pauses to look at the figure on the railing and then at Grondar. "Do we really need him along?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 12, 2008)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Thanks, Mag," says a relieved Malachi with a likewise lowered voice, as he helps the others up before climbing up himself. "but it was the town guard that gave me more trouble."
> 
> Malachi is wearing a new set of clothes, a bit too big, but otherwise looks about the same. "Adonai told me to travel North to another ship to free enslaved innocents." He pauses to look at the figure on the railing and then at Grondar. "Do we really need him along?"




I donn'o, maybe he knows something ... unless he is innocent like he says he is?
The Thug reply.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 13, 2008)

"Well, that is a good point, but he won't be talking much in that condition. Why don't tie him up to a chair below deck so that he can't warn any unfriendlies of our position, and then ask him who hired him." Malachi looks for some rope. "While we're doing that, the others can sail the ship north to the innocents"


----------



## jkason (Mar 13, 2008)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*

Mad looks nervously to the captive, but decides to bow to his more martial companions' opinion. He busies himself getting the others on board and preparing for as hasty a departure as he can. 

[sblock=OOC]I made an assumption based on dialogue color that we had Mistress Wendette. I'm guessing Eloise is with her? Were there any others we were planning to take with, or should we get the heck out of Dodge?[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Mar 14, 2008)

Catching Magyar’s look and Malachi’s comments, Colmarr says brusquely, “Well get on with it if you want to talk to the fellow, otherwise put him back on his barge … either way though lets get moving.”

Once the new arrivals are onboard and he’s happy there’s no-one watching or chasing the ship, he greets the newcomers, “Welcome aboard folks, I’m Colmarr, follow me and I’ll see what we can do about settling you in while the boys get us underway.”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 14, 2008)

*Grondar*

You are coming with me below deck you old donkey.
Grondar unties the man and take him below deck.

He will tie his hands around the pillar of the sail that runs through the lower deck. He'll tie his legs to a chair, so the old man will be able to sit. Then he will take a piece of wet rug and put it in the man's mouth. Finaly he'll put an empty bucket over his head.
If the old man will try a sneaky trick, Grondar will knee him in the gut. 

We'll see how innocent you are later.
When all finished he go up and help his companions.


----------



## Mallak (Mar 28, 2008)

_Grondar takes the old man below and ties him up. The bargeman whimpers pitifully but makes no further effort to resist._

_The crew quickly brings Mistress Wendette and her charges aboard. Aside from the lady and her daughter, there are two men with the group. One is in his late twenties and has a splint around his right leg. He grimaces whenever he is bumped, his handsome features hardened with pain. The other is a huge young man, over six feet tall and broad as a barn. His fingers are thick as guide ropes, and he keeps himself hunched over as if trying to remain unnoticed. He is constantly tossing nervous glances at Mistress Wendette before his eyes dart back to his surroundings. It is a strange sight to see such a large man apparently on the point of darting away._

"This is Regan," _the innkeeper says, indicating the man with the broken leg._ "And this--"_she takes the big man's hand, drawing him forward slowly_"--is Fey. Say hello, Fey." 

_The big man looks out at the crew through greasy black locks that have fallen into his eyes. His skin is darker than the others in the group. His head is large and shaped not unlike a pumpkin. His face is broad and his nose is flat and crooked from old breaks. When he smiles shyly at the crew he reveals huge dark teeth in a wide, thick-lipped mouth. He speaks in a low, gravely, oddly echoing voice._ "Hel-lo."

_Directing them away from the tarp-wrapped body brought on board, Colmarr settles the newcomers in the rear cabins. He avoids the captain's cabin for the moment. After the others are settled, Mistress Wendette takes him aside._
"Do you have Ben's body aboard? I would so like to say goodbye."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Having had a look at the crew, Malachi realizes he has duties as ship's doctor to fulfill. "Thank you, Grondar. I suppose I have more important things to do right now before interrogating that old man--he'll probably be safer down there anyways than if we let his employers have at him."

Malachi spends as long as necessary to ensure the health of the crew, then Wendette's friends if he can help them. To his patients: "Just stay calm and hold still--this may sting, but you can trust me that it'll help you. _Most Blessed Healer *Adonai*, physician of souls and of bodies, Who heals and guides all children, heal also this child from the bodily infirmity that holds him, and make him live through your grace. Make him a strong soldier of your cause, and help him to free the people we seek._"

_ooc: I'll use cure lights, cure minors, heal checks--whatever, just tell me how much is used. I'm hoping the last sentence in the prayer will help us in the possible upcoming confrontation, but I'll probably use a Bless when the time comes anyways._


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 29, 2008)

Troth finishes his work with the ropes when he realizes his shirt and turbant is stained in blood, he hears Malachis familiar voice and walks over to him 'Hey Malachi, good seeing you again' 'i need some fixing i feel quite bad and weak' Troth sitts down on the deck and tries to get to his energy back.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 30, 2008)

*Grondar*

Grondar stares in awe at Malachi, he is quite amazed with the magic that the priest channels. It is rare to see divine magic and magic at all. Every time he sees one he is mostly impressed.
The spells take him to the past, when he was a teenager, a porter on the docks, carrying crates and barrels to his gnome boss. The gnome knew several magical tricks, he tried to teach him one or two but Grondar always failed, finding swords and fists to be more effective.

Grondar snaps back to reality. 
Yeah ... we'll question him later ... hmmm, can you treat me as well Malachi?


----------



## unleashed (Mar 30, 2008)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Grondar takes the old man below and ties him up. The bargeman whimpers pitifully but makes no further effort to resist._
> 
> _The crew quickly brings Mistress Wendette and her charges aboard. Aside from the lady and her daughter, there are two men with the group. One is in his late twenties and has a splint around his right leg. He grimaces whenever he is bumped, his handsome features hardened with pain. The other is a huge young man, over six feet tall and broad as a barn. His fingers are thick as guide ropes, and he keeps himself hunched over as if trying to remain unnoticed. He is constantly tossing nervous glances at Mistress Wendette before his eyes dart back to his surroundings. It is a strange sight to see such a large man apparently on the point of darting away._
> 
> ...



_With a broad smile Colmarr leads them downstairs where they can settle in, questions burning in his mind as to what race the big man might be and where he’s from. Knowing expediency is more important for the moment though, he leave them unvoiced as he sees to their immediate needs below.



			
				Mallak said:
			
		


			After the others are settled, Mistress Wendette takes him aside.
		
Click to expand...


_


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> "Do you have Ben's body aboard? I would so like to say goodbye."



“Indeed ma’am, we brought him aboard not long before you arrived, so he’s still on deck, I’ll take you to him,” Colmarr says, leading Mistress Wendette back upstairs and across to where the tarp-wrapped body rests.


----------



## Mallak (Mar 31, 2008)

_Malachi moves among the crew tending wounds.  Where he passes, cuts heal, bruises vanish, and bones knit themselves together leaving only hunger and thirst in their wake.  At first, Regan refuses the strange man's miraculous powers, but he quickly gives in, gritting his teeth against the pain in his leg.  When his pain subsides he looks slightly suspicious, but Malachi's soothing words have a mollifying effect, and he soon looks more curious than anything.  Nearby, Fey claps his large hands and gives a hearty belly laugh of joy as those around him are healed of their wounds._
[sblock=OOC]Jdvn1, it will take the energy of 5 cure lights to bring Magyar, Grondar, and Troth close to full.  5 more cure minors will remove the remaining bumps and bruises of Magyar, Grondar, and Denther.  To cure Regan's broken leg will take the energy of 1 cure light.[/sblock]
_Colmarr leads Mistress Wendette to the canvas-wrapped body. She kneels down and slowly peels it aside, gasping at the grisly remains underneath. She holds her breath, her face a mask of fear as she strips away the rest of the covering, staring at the corpse revealed. Her eyes flick up and down the corpse for a long time, as if searching for something, and her breath begins to quicken._

"This is not the captain's body," _she says quietly. She repeats with more force,_ "This is not Ben's body. See, there, Ben did not have a club foot. And...he was broader in the shoulders. He...he had thicker fingers, larger hands. This is not Ben's body." _She remains motionless on her knees, staring._
[sblock=OOC]Various descriptions of the burned body here, here, and here.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2008)

*Magyar Rhineholdt, human rogue*



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> _Colmarr leads Mistress Wendette to the canvas-wrapped body. She kneels down and slowly peels it aside, gasping at the grisly remains underneath. She holds her breath, her face a mask of fear as she strips away the rest of the covering, staring at the corpse revealed. Her eyes flick up and down the corpse for a long time, as if searching for something, and her breath begins to quicken._
> 
> "This is not the captain's body," _she says quietly. She repeats with more force,_ "This is not Ben's body. See, there, Ben did not have a club foot. And...he was broader in the shoulders. He...he had thicker fingers, larger hands. This is not Ben's body." _She remains motionless on her knees, staring._




Mag, in the middle of trying to get the ship moving in the direction Malachi suggested, stops at Mistress Wendette's declaration. He moves over, though still keeps his distance from the charred corpse; the smell still affects him. 

"The mortician said that fire fuses bones," the young man offers meekly. "Couldn't it also have burned away some of his thickness in the shoulders and hands?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 3, 2008)

Once Colmarr checks that it’s the same body they saw earlier, he says, “I’m sorry ma’am, I should have warned you he wouldn’t look like you remembered him. As for the foot, Magyar’s right, the fellow running the morgue said the fire probably caused the disfigurement you can see. I know I wasn’t sure myself it was the captain, due to the damage caused by the fire, but Malachi took his time checking and believes it is,” he adds, placing a comforting hand on her shoulder.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 11, 2008)

_<I'll have to check back with Regan, later>_

Malachi smiles tiredly as he finishes healing. "I hope everyone feels better, we may need everyone as healthy as we can get," He gives a wink to Fey, and goes to see if he can do anything for a quick meal or drink--bread, clean water, jerky, some dried fruits if lucky.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 12, 2008)

*Troth Half-elf Barbarian/fighter*

Troth feeling much better wakls up and down the deck keeping a watch for any trouble and helping Colmarr in sailing the ship.


----------



## Mallak (Apr 12, 2008)

Malachi said:
			
		

> [He] goes to see if he can do anything for a quick meal or drink--bread, clean water, jerky, some dried fruits if lucky.



_Someone, at some point, had the foresight to complete the sale of the cargo and arrange for the reprovisioning of the ship.  The larder seems well stocked, and the ship is ready for an extended journey.  Once sated, Malachi needs rest to prepare his energies for the upcoming battle to which he is called._

_Up on deck, Mistress Wendette weeps in the company of Colmarr and Magyar, refusing to believe in Ben's death but unable to see any other possibility.

Under the steady hand of her crew, the _Pander Ban_ moves out of Tortila harbor, through the mouth where a protected harbor chain should be raised, and out into the open ocean.  Through some act of fate or a benevolent ocean deity, the tide and winds are with them, and they quickly distance themselves from the port and turn north._

[sblock=OOC]Everyone gain a level, full hit points, and spells.  You have until the morning to rest, talk to the crew or new people, or take care of any other business you might have.  Remember you've got an old mine tied up in the hold and a dead body on deck.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 13, 2008)

*Grondar*

What now and where to?
Ask the thug.
We have an old man to question, not to speak of the villains that killed the Captain that we must catch.

While resting he smokes some of his tobacco and inspects the elven bard musical instrument he took from the female bard.

Ooc – what Grondar knows about the surroundings? Any harbors? small hamlets? Any hidden Coves around?
Grondar level updated


----------



## Mallak (May 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Grondar knows of a small estuary not too far to the north that heads inland.  Along that river would be an ideal spot to set up a base, and judging by what he's heard, that's probably where the slavers have their compound.  The river would give the slavers access to the ocean, and it's far enough north to avoid harbor taxes.  No telling how far inland it is, though.  Probably as close to the ocean as they can get without someone considering them a "coastal trading post". As far as other points of civilization, there are many homes tucked into the hills, but pirates are still a problem along the coast.  The only towns are large and fortified; there's nothing between Antigrol and Tortila.[/sblock]
_Grondar turns the bard's instrument over and over in his hands.  It looks kind of like a lute, but he doesn't know much about musical instruments.  It could be valuable, though.

The new passengers are settled in below decks and the fire-scarred body prepared for burial.  Colmarr notices that Naomi is not on deck or below, but there's not many places she could go on the ship._


----------



## unleashed (May 16, 2008)

“I’m not sure yet, but make sure you don’t damage that instrument Grondar, I’ll take a look at it later, but I need to find Lissa first.”

Remembering Naomi went below earlier with Magyar, Colmarr begins the search for her below decks, starting with their cabin, followed by the captain’s, to see if anything is missing, before he continues on to those places he know only a child or he could likely hide.


----------



## Mallak (May 16, 2008)

_Colmarr's search doesn't take him long.  He finds Naomi lying on the deck in the captain's cabin next to the chest, the side of her face pressed against the wooden planks.  She looks up when Colmarr enters._ "Oh, hello, _oni_."


----------



## unleashed (May 17, 2008)

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Colmarr's search doesn't take him long.  He finds Naomi lying on the deck in the captain's cabin next to the chest, the side of her face pressed against the wooden planks.  She looks up when Colmarr enters._ "Oh, hello, _oni_."



_As he spots Naomi on the deck, he silently curses their ill luck at being forced to leave the city before he could search for information on the disk which is hopefully still hidden in the chest._

“Hello, _onia_,” Colmarr replies with a chuckle as he opens the secret compartment in the chest, as Magyar showed him, to check that the box with the flat black disk is still there, “What are you doing lying on the deck?”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 17, 2008)

Addressing his companions, Grondar say
I know there is a small estuary not too far to the north that heads inland. I think that along that river it would be an ideal spot for the pirates to set up a base, it would give the slavers access to the ocean. Not sure how far it is into the land but instinct is telling me we should harbor somewhere and travel by foot.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 18, 2008)

*Grondar*

Whenever he has time, Grondar will go below deck, raising a broom, he'll bang the bucket on top of the old man's head, and then he'll raise it. If anybody wants to join him, he is more then welcome.
It is time to speak my old man, speak now or I'll throw you to the open sea for the mercy of the waves.


----------



## mps42 (May 18, 2008)

after dealing with the riggings and such, Denther will join Grondar in the hold.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 20, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Whenever he has time, Grondar will go below deck, raising a broom, he'll bang the bucket on top of the old man's head, and then he'll raise it. If anybody wants to join him, he is more then welcome.
> It is time to speak my old man, speak now or I'll throw you to the open sea for the mercy of the waves.




Troth follows the thug below deck if he can do this without messing up the sailing of the ship. At every menace to the captive Grondar does, Troth flexes some muscles and show the prisioner the sharp edge of his weapons


----------

